# Basta con l'ipocrisia!



## Old man (8 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao a tutti,
secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


BON PER TE!


----------



## Old adiemus (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


Mi piacerebbe sapere se per "storie" ti intendi storie extra-coniugali.
Seconda cosa, parla per te, parlate per voi: seppur poche, ci sono ancora coppie che stanno insieme da una vita e non si sono mai tradite.
Terza cosa, come esistono coppie "Felici & Contente", esistono anche quelle "Felici & Cornute". Preferisco "Felici & Contente" ..... ma non è da tutte, questo valore.
Adiemus​


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio



Scusa eh ... ma allora cosa ci fai qua?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... sei venuto allo zoo a vedere/osservare gli animali in gabbia?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


Felice per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	









C'è una bella commedia teatrale americana (il titolo è qualcosa tipo TED e ALICE, ma devo verificare...) dove una coppia sperimenta la "famosa" apertura che tu propugni.

Ma le cose poi non vanno esattamente bene.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma se per te è favoloso, chi siamo noi per contraddirti?!

Benvenuto!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa eh ... ma allora cosa ci fai qua?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


puozz sta' bbuon


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> puozz sta' bbuon


Ti pare, no?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti pare, no?


si si.....mi pare sì....come va oggi?


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Felice per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.... io mi son fermata per non dire altro. 
Ogniuno trova il suo punto di equilibrio. Se per loro è questo beati loro. 
Ma chi sono io per drilo? Una fedigrafa e basta.
Intanto suona solo una campana chissà l'altra che dice!?! Suonerà la stessa musica per passività o per volontà?


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, *basta con l'ipocrisia*, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


dipende dai punti di vista...
il mio _vede_ che l'ipocrita sei tu! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi scusa, cosa ti sei sposato a fare?? potevate fare un bell'harem  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e scrivere sulla porta : na' lavada e na' sugada el/la par nanca duperà/da


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Gennaio 2008)

[e scrivere sulla porta : na' lavada e na' sugada el/la par nanca duperà/da 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
tradotto??? non intendo?


----------



## Old man (8 Gennaio 2008)

Be' non volevo scatenare la suscettibilita' di molti ma solo dare la mia opinione se possibile... so' che il tradimento e' una sensazione bellissima ma se fatto senza la paura che ti possa togliere qualcosa nella tua vita familiare penso sia ancora piu' bello o no? Lo so che non e' facile e che si puo' raggiungere solo dopo anni e anni di dialogo e di tolleranza ma se ci pensate puo' essere anche un dono ed un segno di amore per la persona che si ama, poi chi sceglie ed ha la fortuna di non essere mai caduto nella tentazione dell'infedelta' merita rispetto come per'altro chi non crede in certi valori o no?


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> [e scrivere sulla porta : na' lavada e na' sugada el/la par nanca duperà/da


tradotto??? non intendo?





 [/quote]
terrona!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















una lavata e un'asciugata e non sembra neanche adoperato/a


----------



## tatitati (8 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tradotto??? non intendo?


terrona!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















una lavata e un'asciugata e non sembra neanche adoperato/a 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

sì torna come nuova


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> [e scrivere sulla porta : na' lavada e na' sugada el/la par nanca duperà/da


tradotto??? non intendo?





 [/quote]

TRADUZIONE!


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tradotto??? non intendo?


TRADUZIONE![/quote]
terrona pure tu!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ho tradotto ho tradotto!!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> si si.....mi pare sì....come va oggi?


Bene grazie e tu?


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Be' non volevo scatenare la suscettibilita' di molti ma solo dare la mia opinione se possibile... so' che il tradimento e' una sensazione bellissima ma se fatto senza la paura che ti possa togliere qualcosa nella tua vita familiare penso sia ancora piu' bello o no? Lo so che non e' facile e che si puo' raggiungere solo dopo anni e anni di dialogo e di tolleranza ma se ci pensate puo' essere anche un dono ed un segno di amore per la persona che si ama, poi chi sceglie ed ha la fortuna di non essere mai caduto nella tentazione dell'infedelta' merita rispetto come per'altro chi non crede in certi valori o no?


Ma è ancora più bello trasformare una (che so io..) riunione condominiale in una ammucchiata di gruppo!!!
Neanche la fatica di dover raccontare i particolari a tua moglie...tutto alla luce del sole, hem...condominio, con la benedizione della portinaia...
Dove abiti, che ti raggiungo?


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> TRADUZIONE!


terrona pure tu!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ho tradotto ho tradotto!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

Ho letto ho letto


----------



## Old man (8 Gennaio 2008)

X Iris

Almeno una volta tanto non si litigherebbe nelle riunioni conddominiali, non credi....


----------



## Old fay (8 Gennaio 2008)

Può funzionare....se pò fà!


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> X Iris
> 
> Almeno una volta tanto non si litigherebbe nelle riunioni conddominiali, non credi....


 
E non andrebbero deserte...
però chi ti tocca ti tocca...pure la vecchietta del secondo piano


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E non andrebbero deserte...
> però chi ti tocca ti tocca...pure la vecchietta del secondo piano


e se nel condominio c'é qualcuno con gusti, diciamo, particolari??


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bene grazie e tu?


AGGUERRITA MARI'....MA SERENA, MOLTO SERENA


----------



## Old man (8 Gennaio 2008)

X Iris

be' almeno la farei sentire un po' piu' giovane......


----------



## Old lele51 (8 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*














  NON VOGLIO LEGGERE + NIENTE...
IL PROSECCO DEL 31 AVEVA LA COCA MISCHIATA...SICURAMENTE.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


... non capisco dove stia il problema... boh... che intendi dire?... che tu hai esplicitato e portato alla luce del sole, ciò che fanno gli altri implicitamente e nel buio della notte?... spiegati meglio... la tua situazione, se va bene a te e a tua moglie, non presenta alcun problema e non mi sembra di grande interesse, sinceramente... contenti voi... è il salto logico successivo che mi risulta alquanto oscuro... quasi tu volessi sostenere che ciò che va bene a te, va bene anche agli altri, che, in realtà, lo realizzano _ipocritamente_... se è così, mi pare una stronzata pazzesca... assolutamente risibile...


----------



## Old lele51 (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non capisco dove stia il problema... boh... che intendi dire?... che tu hai esplicitato e portato alla luce del sole, ciò che fanno gli altri implicitamente e nel buio della notte?... spiegati meglio... la tua situazione, se va bene a te e a tua moglie, non presenta alcun problema e non mi sembra di grande interesse, sinceramente... contenti voi... è il salto logico successivo che mi risulta alquanto oscuro... quasi tu volessi sostenere che ciò che va bene a te, va bene anche agli altri, che, in realtà, lo realizzano _ipocritamente_... se è così, mi pare una stronzata pazzesca... assolutamente risibile...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non capisco dove stia il problema... boh... che intendi dire?... che tu hai esplicitato e portato alla luce del sole, ciò che fanno gli altri implicitamente e nel buio della notte?... spiegati meglio... la tua situazione, se va bene a te e a tua moglie, non presenta alcun problema e non mi sembra di grande interesse, sinceramente... contenti voi... è il salto logico successivo che mi risulta alquanto oscuro... quasi tu volessi sostenere che ciò che va bene a te, va bene anche agli altri, che, in realtà, lo realizzano _ipocritamente_... se è così, mi pare una stronzata pazzesca... assolutamente risibile...








 quando hai ragione.....


----------



## Old man (8 Gennaio 2008)

ok visto che non ci puo' esprimere liberamente ed io che scrivo dico solo STRONZATE lascio questo post cadere tanto qualunque cosa dica non e' risibile di ulteriore commento utile all'argomento.

Ringrazio chi ha avuto la briga di rispondermi correttamente o comunque ironicamente (che e' sempre un segno di intelligenza).

Saluti


----------



## Old fay (8 Gennaio 2008)

No non te la prendere, non ci lasciare, l'argomento è interessante, dico sul serio, conosco coppie come la vostra, io ci sono passata anche se diversamente ma...posso dire una cosa, deve essere fortemente sentita la cosa da ambo le parti, se solo uno dei due lo fa per compiacere l'altro alla fine il rapporto va a puttane....


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> ok visto che non ci puo' esprimere liberamente ed io che scrivo dico solo STRONZATE lascio questo post cadere tanto qualunque cosa dica non e' risibile di ulteriore commento utile all'argomento.
> 
> Ringrazio chi ha avuto la briga di rispondermi correttamente o comunque ironicamente (che e' sempre un segno di intelligenza).
> 
> Saluti


... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, lascia perdere il _melodramma_ dai... prova, magari, a rispondere nel merito... vedi, permettimi di farti notare che tu, arrivando qui, hai sparso, in giro, un po' per tutti, dell'_ipocrita..._ quasi che, esclusi tu e tua moglie, che vi concedete, legittimamente, la più completa e assoluta promiscuità sessuale, gli altri _sguazzassero_ tutti in un mare di _soave ipocrisia_... intendi?... cogli?... ecco, rispetto a questo, torno a _ri_-scrivere che, la tua, è una _stronzata colossale_... intendi?... 

... questo è il mio stile... non faccio sconti a nessuno... e non ne chiedo...

Chen


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Be' non volevo scatenare la suscettibilita' di molti ma solo dare la mia opinione se possibile... so' che il tradimento e' una sensazione bellissima ma se fatto senza la paura che ti possa togliere qualcosa nella tua vita familiare penso sia ancora piu' bello o no? Lo so che non e' facile e che si puo' raggiungere solo dopo anni e anni di dialogo e di tolleranza ma se ci pensate puo' essere anche un dono ed un segno di amore per la persona che si ama, poi chi sceglie ed ha la fortuna di non essere mai caduto nella tentazione dell'infedelta' merita rispetto come per'altro chi non crede in certi valori o no?


Con questa lavatura di piatti di valori quale punta di progressismo hai raggiunto?!

per carità, ribadisco rubando le parole a Bruja che "ciascuno si fa bastare cio' che vuole", ma non venirci a propugnare questa superficialità vuota per PROGRESSISMO, che non è il caso, qui c'è gente che ha sofferto lacrime e sangue, sia da tradito che da traditore!

Rispetto, se non altro!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Con questa lavatura di piatti di valori quale punta di progressismo hai raggiunto?!
> 
> per carità, ribadisco rubando le parole a Bruja che "ciascuno si fa bastare cio' che vuole", ma non venirci a propugnare questa superficialità vuota per PROGRESSISMO, che non è il caso, qui c'è gente che ha sofferto lacrime e sangue, sia da tradito che da traditore!
> 
> Rispetto, se non altro!


... Verena, l'amico pensava di venir qui e trovare quattro pirla da incantare con dei pres-_unti _morta-_letti _per i bambini... hi, hi, hi... alla prima critica... mi è crollato sulle ginocchia come un'educanda... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Verena, l'amico pensava di venir qui e trovare quattro pirla da incantare con dei pres-_unti _morta-_letti _per i bambini... hi, hi, hi... alla prima critica... mi è crollato sulle ginocchia come un'educanda... hi, hi, hi...


ehh ogni tanto qualcuno non resiste alla voglia di insegnarci a vivere!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehh ogni tanto qualcuno non resiste alla voglia di insegnarci a vivere!


... insegnare a noi... _ipocriti_... hi, hi, hi... vedi, io non sono di certo un campione di fedeltà... anzi... ma non mi sognerei mai di definire ipocrita una persona che crede nella fedeltà fisica e spirituale... insomma, una persona che professa valori diversi dai miei... li posso criticare spietatamente, li posso discutere... ma non mi permetterei mai di tacciarlo di YPOKRISIS, ovvero di simulazione di virtù al solo scopo di ingannare... credo, invece, che al nostro amico, il pensiero del "così fan tutti" funga da "lenimento" alla sua situazione... capisci?... mangio quella minestra anche se non mi piace perché, in fondo, la mangiano tutti... capisci?... ecco, questa, è una _colossale stronzata_...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Felice per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob Carol Ted Alice
Il film è stato realizzato con Natalie Wood, Dionne Cannon, Robert Coulp, Elliot Gould...bella colonna sonora di Burt Bacharah "All we need is love"


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bob Carol Ted Alice
> Il film è stato realizzato con Natalie Wood, Dionne Cannon, Robert Coulp, Elliot Gould...bella colonna sonora di Burt Bacharah "All we need is love"


So che tu sai! Sempre! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> So che tu sai! Sempre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trovato link ...l'età porta esperienza...
http://www.bol.it/video/scheda/ea801312301080.html;jsessionid=D425EC09E0A404D4A50C3B2844614BFB


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Man*

Ma si dai...tutto normale....poi ci lamentiamo dell'assenza di valori delle nuove generazioni....se poi hanno 2 genitori come te e tua moglie stiamo apposto...coraggio caro amico avete un futuro da scambisti....e in vecchiaia avrete tante cosette da raccontarvi...!!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai...tutto normale....poi ci lamentiamo dell'assenza di valori delle nuove generazioni....se poi hanno 2 genitori come te e tua moglie stiamo apposto...coraggio caro amico avete un futuro da scambisti....*e in vecchiaia avrete tante cosette da raccontarvi...!!!!*


Ola oscuro! Questo è un punto a favore...non ci avevo pensato


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai...tutto normale....poi ci lamentiamo dell'assenza di valori delle nuove generazioni....se poi hanno 2 genitori come te e tua moglie stiamo apposto...coraggio caro amico avete un futuro da scambisti....e in vecchiaia avrete tante cosette da raccontarvi...!!!!


... e viene qui a dirci che siamo tutti degli ipocriti... _noi_... capito?... hi, hi, hi... ma da dove cazzo spunta sta gente?... intendiamoci, contenti loro, contenti tutti... io non contesto affatto la loro scelta... ma venir qui a dar dell'_ipocrita_ a chi ritiene non sia cosa _virtuosa _prestare il culo della propria moglie ad altri... mi sembra, sinceramente, _eccessivo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2008)

*certo*

Fra una scopetta...e un catetere....due alllegri "COMPAGNI DI MERENDE"niente male....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ola oscuro! Questo è un punto a favore...non ci avevo pensato


... ciao, amico mio... come stai?...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Ragazzi questo è il paese dove viviamo...questa è l'italia....io provo un pò di vergogna...!!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao, amico mio... come stai?...


Ciao amico samurai! Insomma...si combatte in mezzo al guado! E tu? Come sono andate le vacanze yankee?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao amico samurai! Insomma...si combatte in mezzo al guado! E tu? Come sono andate le vacanze yankee?


... abbastanza bene... mia madre non parla più l'italiano... ma ti rendi conto?... è americana, ma l'italiano lo parlava molto bene... ora, non lo parla più... madonna mia... per il resto, lontano dalle mie donne, ho preso alcune decisioni... voglio metter ordine in questo caos... almeno ci sto provando... se resisto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> ok visto che non ci puo' esprimere liberamente ed io che scrivo dico solo STRONZATE lascio questo post cadere tanto qualunque cosa dica non e' risibile di ulteriore commento utile all'argomento.
> 
> Ringrazio chi ha avuto la briga di rispondermi correttamente o comunque ironicamente (che e' sempre un segno di intelligenza).
> 
> Saluti


no, ma scusa, abbi pazienza...quanti anni hai? dodici? forse tredici?


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... abbastanza bene... mia madre non parla più l'italiano... ma ti rendi conto?... è americana, ma l'italiano lo parlava molto bene... ora, non lo parla più... madonna mia... per il resto, lontano dalle mie donne, ho preso alcune decisioni... voglio metter ordine in questo caos... almeno ci sto provando... se resisto... hi, hi, hi...


...visto come va l'Italia, forse tua madre ha rimosso la lingua appresa...difficile darle torto.

Dai, è ora di partorire la stella!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...visto come va l'Italia, forse tua madre ha rimosso la lingua appresa...difficile darle torto.
> 
> Dai, è ora di partorire la stella!


 
... non sei molto lontano dalla verità... infatti è quello che, velatamente, dice mia madre... adesso poi, con quel casino ch'è diventata l'Italia... hi, hi, hi... e sai perché siamo ridotti così?... guarda che la ragione è UNA e UNA SOLA... credimi... è UNA...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non sei molto lontano dalla verità... infatti è quello che, velatamente, dice mia madre... adesso poi, con quel casino ch'è diventata l'Italia... hi, hi, hi... e sai perché siamo ridotti così?... guarda che la ragione è UNA e UNA SOLA... credimi... è UNA...


Tare genetiche? Chiesa cattolica? Quale????


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tare genetiche? Chiesa cattolica? Quale????


... la *MEDIOCRITA'*... anni e anni si selezione del MEDIOCRE... dell'UTILE IDIOTA... nella politica, nella finanza, nelle aziende, nel pubblico impiego, nelle università... perché il MEDIOCRE è manipolabile, non disturba, non rompe i coglioni, non è pericoloso, ti lascia comandare... la nostra è l'Italia della MEDIOCRITA'... degli analfabeti, dell'ignoranza, della morte del congiuntivo... della POCHEZZA morale e culturale... l'ho già scritto: spero tanto che la nave affondi... prego Dio ogni giorno, affiché paese ITALIA sparisca dalla faccia della terra... preferisco qualsiasi altra dittatura alla dittatura della MEDIOCRITA'... datemi un despota illuminato e toglietemi dai coglioni tutta quella merda romana...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la *MEDIOCRITA'*... anni e anni si selezione del MEDIOCRE... dell'UTILE IDIOTA... nella politica, nella finanza, nelle aziende, nel pubblico impiego, nelle università... perché il MEDIOCRE è manipolabile, non disturba, non rompe i coglioni, non è pericoloso, ti lascia comandare... la nostra è l'Italia della MEDIOCRITA'... degli analfabeti, dell'ignoranza, della morte del congiuntivo... della POCHEZZA morale e culturale... l'ho già scritto: spero tanto che la nave affondi... prego Dio ogni giorno, affiché paese ITALIA sparisca dalla faccia della terra... preferisco qualsiasi altra dittatura alla dittatura della MEDIOCRITA'... datemi un despota illuminato e toglietemi dai coglioni tutta quella merda romana...


Eh...lo so Chen...ma, da dove arriva questa mediocrità, quest'assenza di Qualità? Come mai da noi impera? Non è che così si scambia un sintomo per la malattia?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> NON VOGLIO LEGGERE + NIENTE...
> IL PROSECCO DEL 31 AVEVA LA COCA MISCHIATA...SICURAMENTE.


senti... limitati a parlare del 31, vah..
oh ma cazzo l'idea che si fa la gente delle droghe e di come si assumono resta la parte più divertente delle campagne anti droga..


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti... limitati a parlare del 31, vah..
> oh ma cazzo l'idea che si fa la gente delle droghe e di come si assumono resta la parte più divertente delle campagne anti droga..


In _Trainspotting_ si capiva bene


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In _Trainspotting_ si capiva bene


è il monologo finale che...
preferisco di gran lunga la prarafrasi all'ultima pera.
"perché tu sai che è l'ultima pera..." ma son cose che in pochi possono capire...
e poi... il momento dell'overdose... ed il ritorno a casa, quando dice: lo so, lo sento... la crisi sta per arrivare... con perfect day di lou reed in sottofondo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh...lo so Chen...ma, da dove arriva questa mediocrità, quest'assenza di Qualità? Come mai da noi impera? Non è che così si scambia un sintomo per la malattia?


... è stata pianificata... progettata... si è lavorato alacremente affiché il potere VERO sia nelle mani di pochissime persone... scaltre e furbe... mentre tutt'intorno, regni la mediocrità e il servilismo più assoluto... capisci?... si è lasciato fare... perché faceva comodo... le TV sono state usate per annientare il senso critico e per instillare modelli del cazzo... veline e calciatori... hanno operato per de-culturizzare gli italiani... così da controllarli meglio... insomma, amico mio, l'antico progetto della P2... capisci?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti... limitati a parlare del 31, vah..
> oh ma cazzo l'idea che si fa la gente delle droghe e di come si assumono resta la parte più divertente delle campagne anti droga..


... ovvero?... illuminaci... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è il monologo finale che...
> preferisco di gran lunga la prarafrasi all'ultima pera.
> "perché tu sai che è l'ultima pera..." ma son cose che in pochi possono capire...
> e poi... il momento dell'overdose... ed il ritorno a casa, quando dice: lo so, lo sento... la crisi sta per arrivare... con perferct day di lou reed in sottofondo...


...anche io preferisco il monologo iniziale...ma la fine del monologo finale ti fa capire quanto sia ironico! Comunque, grande film e romanzo. Se non l'hai fatto, leggi "Porno", è il seguito vent'anni dopo...ritrovi tutti i protagonisti. Capolavoro.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Verena, l'amico pensava di venir qui e trovare quattro pirla da incantare con dei pres-_unti _morta-_letti _per i bambini... hi, hi, hi... alla prima critica... mi è crollato sulle ginocchia come un'educanda... hi, hi, hi...


perchè, hai mai avuto a che fare con educande tu????????'
suvvia cerca di essere credibile chen....


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è stata pianificata... progettata... si è lavorato alacremente affiché il potere VERO sia nelle mani di pochissime persone... scaltre e furbe... mentre tutt'intorno, regni la mediocrità e il servilismo più assoluto... capisci?... si è lasciato fare... perché faceva comodo... le TV sono state usate per annientare il senso critico e per instillare modelli del cazzo... veline e calciatori... hanno operato per de-culturizzare gli italiani... così da controllarli meglio... *insomma, amico mio, l'antico progetto della P2... *capisci?...


"Rinascita democratica"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma come mai da noi il Potere fa più schifo di altrove? Insomma, sembra la ricerca della Causa Prima.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...anche io preferisco il monologo iniziale...ma la fine del monologo finale ti fa capire quanto sia ironico! Comunque, grande film e romanzo. Se non l'hai fatto, leggi "Porno", è il seguito vent'anni dopo...ritrovi tutti i protagonisti. Capolavoro.


porno resta solo una appendice al discorso...
trainspotting è... per chi ci è passato dentro, un testamento...
e il finale è:

Io cambierò... Metto la testa a posto, vado avanti, rigo dritto. Scelgo la vita. Già adesso non vedo l'ora. Diventerò esattamente come voi: il lavoro, la famiglia, il maxitelevisore del cavolo, la lavatrice, la macchina, il cd e l'apriscatole elettrico. Buona salute, colesterolo basso, polizza vita, mutuo, prima casa, moda casual, valigie, salotto di tre pezzi, fai-da-te, telequiz, schifezze nella pancia, figli, a spasso nel parco, orario di ufficio, bravo a golf, l'auto lavata, tanti maglioni, natali in famiglia, pensione privata, esenzione fiscale, tirando avanti lontano dai guai, in attesa del giorno in cui morirai.

.....................................................................!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> perchè, hai mai avuto a che fare con educande tu????????'
> suvvia cerca di essere credibile chen....


..._ lo confesso_: quando ho letto questo qui che spargeva dell'ipocrita a tutti... mi sono girati i coglioni... ognuno faccia quel che vuole con il proprio culo e, se è il caso, con quello della moglie... ma con il mio, ci faccio quel che pare a me... e non per questo, sono un _ipocrita_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> porno resta solo una appendice al discorso...
> trainspotting è... per chi ci è passato dentro, un testamento...
> e il finale è:
> 
> ...


Un'appendice di enorme classe.

Le ultime 7 parole, danno un senso a tutto!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Rinascita democratica"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, è la grande imcomprensione del progetto della P2, come progetto politico... quando, invece, era un progetto culturale... dato che gli effetti politici... si sarebbero visti di conseguenza... insomma, non serve soggiogare politicamente il cittadino... non serve usare il potere statale... basta far in modo che quel "cittadino" non esista più... trasformiamolo in "pecora"... priviamolo degli strumenti per "leggere" criticamente le situazioni... rimpinziamolo di notizie del cazzo... preparate da giornalisti showman, del cazzo... pubblichiamo i libri di Vespa... e vendiamoli a milioni di copie... vendiamo i partiti come i detersivi... e il gioco è fatto... non avremo più un cittadino... avremo un consumatore... andare a votare, non come scelta di un'orizzonte... ma come scelta di un prodotto...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ovvero?... illuminaci... hi, hi, hi...


una testa di tubo come la tua c'è solo da sperare che non si illumini mai...
continua a far fatica in palestra, va...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, è la grande imcomprensione del progetto della P2, come progetto politico... quando, invece, era un progetto culturale... dato che gli effetti politici... si sarebbero visti di conseguenza... insomma, non serve soggiogare politicamente il cittadino... non serve usare il potere statale... basta far in modo che quel "cittadino" non esista più... trasformiamolo in "pecora"... priviamolo degli strumenti per "leggere" criticamente le situazioni... rimpinziamolo di notizie del cazzo... preparate da giornalisti showman, del cazzo... pubblichiamo i libri di Vespa... e vendiamoli a milioni di copie... vendiamo i partiti come i detersivi... e il gioco è fatto... non avremo più un cittadino... avremo un consumatore... andare a votare, non come scelta di un'orizzonte... ma come scelta di un prodotto...


Pienamente d'accordo, Chen. Ma perchè queste metastasi, in Italia si, e (ad esempio) in Francia no? La causa prima, di questa differenza?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> porno resta solo una appendice al discorso...
> trainspotting è... per chi ci è passato dentro, un testamento...
> e il finale è:
> 
> ...


... la considero una cazzata... appena l'ho sentita, l'ho trovata una _cazzata madornale_... insomma, vivere fuori dal gregge per poi crepare esattamente come un impiegato di banca?... io sono più avanti... sono oltre... perché morire?... io rifiuto anche quello... crepate voi... io no... hi, hi, hi... la vera ribellione non è quella contro la proprio _cultura_... è quella contro la propria _natura_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'appendice di enorme classe.
> 
> Le ultime 7 parole, danno un senso a tutto!


yes... but... i've really got enough...
ma quale senso al tutto danno, secondo te?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la considero una cazzata... appena l'ho sentita, l'ho trovata una _cazzata madornale_... insomma, vivere fuori dal gregge per poi crepare esattamente come un impiegato di banca?... io sono più avanti... sono oltre... perché morire?... io rifiuto anche quello... crepate voi... io no... hi, hi, hi... la vera ribellione non è quella contro la proprio _cultura_... è quella contro la propria _natura_... hi, hi, hi...


se va bè... poi se però ti capita che tuo padre -capitano d'industria- ti sputtana come figlio sbagliato davanti ai tuoi amici... voglio vedere dove la ritrovi la tua ribellione...
Cen...
e la pera è lì a dirti fatti che poi non pensi a niente e non senti male dentro...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> yes... but... i've really got enough...
> ma quale senso al tutto danno, secondo te?


L'accettazione del Vuoto. E della conseguente perdita di senso.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè... poi se però ti capita che tuo padre -capitano d'industria- ti sputtana come figlio sbagliato davanti ai tuoi amici... voglio vedere dove la ritrovi la tua ribellione...
> Cen...
> e la pera è lì a dirti fatti che poi non pensi a niente e non senti male dentro...


... semplice: SPUTTANO LUI COME PADRE SBAGLIATO E COME CAPITANO D'INDUSTRIA DEL CAZZO... no, cara Annetta, la droga no... non sono il tipo... _figa_... ma droga no... non mi faccio fottere dal sistema... che la droga LA DISTRIBUISCE... TUTTA LA DROGA, RICORDATELO, E' DROGA DI STATO...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... semplice: SPUTTANO LUI COME PADRE SBAGLIATO E COME CAPITANO D'INDUSTRIA DEL CAZZO... no, cara Annetta, la droga no... non sono il tipo... _figa_... ma droga no... non mi faccio fottere dal sistema... che la droga LA DISTRIBUISCE... TUTTA LA DROGA, RICORDATELO, E' DROGA DI STATO...


e già... tu sì che hai capito tutto..
tu spacchi, tu fai, tu capisci e reagisci sempre nel modo giusto..
hai detto bene: non sei il tipo.


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> porno resta solo una appendice al discorso...
> trainspotting è... per chi ci è passato dentro, un testamento...
> e il finale è:
> 
> ...


 
Con il disastro economico che ci ritroviamo, non credo che un italiano medio, già tra pochi anni possa ambire a tutto ciò...
Forse voi non ve ne rendete conto, ma questo paese collasserà a causa delle cazzate fatte in politica economica...come l'URSS.
I segni ci sono tutti.
Spero che i miei figli vadano a vivere in Scandinavia...


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tradotto??? non intendo?


terrona!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















una lavata e un'asciugata e non sembra neanche adoperato/a 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

Ma come terrona a me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vabbe' che mi diceva uno di MIlano che sotto il Po tutti erano meridionali ma io anagraficamente son di li'. Eh non avevo capito! Moh con la traduzione mi è venuto!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e già... tu sì che hai capito tutto..
> tu spacchi, tu fai, tu capisci e reagisci sempre nel modo giusto..
> hai detto bene: non sei il tipo.


... non fare mistificazioni del cavolo, dai... insulti la tua intelligenza... ho scritto che _*IO*_ detesto la droga come soluzione dei problemi esistenziali... anzi, come FUGA dai problemi esistenziali... perché quando "_rientri_" sulla terra, i problemi sono tutti lì che ti aspettano... anzi, _ne hai di nuovi_... quindi... ho anche scritto che la droga, viene tollerata dagli Stati e dal potere, il quale ha sempre saputo farne buon uso... meglio drogati che rompicoglioni PENSANTI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo, Chen. Ma perchè queste metastasi, in Italia si, e (ad esempio) in Francia no? La causa prima, di questa differenza?


... semplice: l'Italia NON E' uno Stato e gli italiani NON sono un popolo... guarda alla storia... guarda alla storia francese e prova a paragonarla a quella italiana...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... semplice: l'Italia NON E' uno Stato e gli italiani NON sono un popolo... guarda alla storia... guarda alla storia francese e prova a paragonarla a quella italiana...


Nel senso che il nostro popolo e la nostra terra sono praticamente l'europa quasi intera (nella parte della massima espansione romana)? Ma dai! Io mi sento Italiana e a questa terra appartengo, nel modo di essere, nel modo di pensare e sentire...con le ovvie distinzioni del caso date dalla siangola personalità, ovvio. Ma se l'Italia non è stato, chi lo è? la francia? Chiedi agli Alsaziani....forse la pensano come i Bergamaschi....
Secoli fa non esistevano stati perchè il legame era con la città, il resto era troppo distante, geograficamente e culturalmente. Allo stesso modo oggi si potrebbe dire che non esiste lo stato perchè si ragiona in termini di Europa se non di Mondo, a seguito della globalizzazione...


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Nel senso che il nostro popolo e la nostra terra sono praticamente l'europa quasi intera (nella parte della massima espansione romana)? Ma dai! Io mi sento Italiana e a questa terra appartengo, nel modo di essere, nel modo di pensare e sentire...con le ovvie distinzioni del caso date dalla siangola personalità, ovvio. Ma se l'Italia non è stato, chi lo è? la francia? Chiedi agli Alsaziani....forse la pensano come i Bergamaschi....
> Secoli fa non esistevano stati perchè il legame era con la città, il resto era troppo distante, geograficamente e culturalmente. Allo stesso modo oggi si potrebbe dire che non esiste lo stato perchè si ragiona in termini di Europa se non di Mondo, a seguito della globalizzazione...


 
Noi non abbiamo mai avuto una rivoluzione....


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Noi non abbiamo mai avuto una rivoluzione....


... cazzo, Iris... _QUI_, TI AMO!... hai capito al volo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Noi non abbiamo mai avuto una rivoluzione....


e loro hanno avuto una campagna bellica mirata alla riconquista di una parte di territorio che sentivamo italiana? Che discorso è? SOlo chi fa la rivoluzione è degno di chiamarsi Stato? E la Gran Bretagna? Norvegia? Islanda?...


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e loro hanno avuto una campagna bellica mirata alla riconquista di una parte di territorio che sentivamo italiana? Che discorso è? SOlo chi fa la rivoluzione è degno di chiamarsi Stato? E la Gran Bretagna? Norvegia? Islanda?...


 
Gli inglesi hanno avuto una rivoluzione, (hanno fatto fuori un re); gli americani pure, i norvegesi si sono comportati egregiamente in parecchie occasioni...


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e loro hanno avuto una campagna bellica mirata alla riconquista di una parte di territorio che sentivamo italiana? Che discorso è? SOlo chi fa la rivoluzione è degno di chiamarsi Stato? E la Gran Bretagna? Norvegia? Islanda?...


Avevano già unificato il paese i francesi...un bel pò di tempo prima di noi...


----------



## Old Cat (8 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


ah, popolo di scambisti...
...non sono più quelli di una volta.....


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mah, iris, saprai meglio di me, dato che ho notato che la tua cultura storica è di un certo livello, eppure io sento il nostro essere italiani in molte cosa: dai Mille di Garibaldi a D'Annunzio verso Trieste, dal dominio Romano sulla penisola alla divisione degli imperi romano d'occidente e d'oriente, dai racconti del piccolo alpino a quelli del libro cuore. Oggi siamo una Nazione giovane, forse, ma chi dice che siamo meno uniti, meno forti, meno innamorati di questa nostra splendida, difficile, immatua e incasiantissima Italia?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e loro hanno avuto una campagna bellica mirata alla riconquista di una parte di territorio che sentivamo italiana? Che discorso è? SOlo chi fa la rivoluzione è degno di chiamarsi Stato? E la Gran Bretagna? Norvegia? Islanda?...


... dovrei risponderti adeguatamente ma la questione è complessa... l'Italia è stata costituita attraverso i cosiddetti (ridicoli) "Plebisciti"... quando, come nel caso della Lombardia, si procedette addirittura all'ennessione con le truppe... per non parlare dell'annessione del Trentino... con buona pace dei tedeschi altoatesini... hi, hi, hi... sorvoliamo...  tempo fa, lessi il libro di Salvi dal titolo: "L'Italia non esiste"... te lo consiglio... leggilo e poi ne riparliamo... e ricorda, come disse Massimo d'Azelio: "_L'Italia è fatta, _bisognava _fare gli italiani..._"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli inglesi hanno avuto una rivoluzione, (hanno fatto fuori un re); gli americani pure, i norvegesi si sono comportati egregiamente in parecchie occasioni...


... guarda che "_Grande_" non mi sembra molto ferrata in storia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dovrei risponderti adeguatamente ma la questione è complessa... l'Italia è stata costituita attraverso i cosiddetti (ridicoli) "Plebisciti"... quando, come nel caso della Lombardia, si procedette addirittura all'ennessione con le truppe... per non parlare dell'annessione del Trentino... con buona pace dei tedeschi altoatesini... hi, hi, hi... sorvoliamo... tempo fa, lessi il libro di Salvi dal titolo: "L'Italia non esiste"... te lo consiglio... leggilo e poi ne riparliamo... e ricorda, come disse Massimo d'Azelio: "_L'Italia è fatta, _bisognava _fare gli italiani..._"...


 
ti ricordo anche il plebiscito truffa dell'anessione all'Italia della repubblica Serenissima.
hai presente il monumento Vicino a Piazza san marco a venezia vero?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dovrei risponderti adeguatamente ma la questione è complessa... l'Italia è stata costituita attraverso i cosiddetti (ridicoli) "Plebisciti"... quando, come nel caso della Lombardia, si procedette addirittura all'ennessione con le truppe... per non parlare dell'annessione del Trentino... con buona pace dei tedeschi altoatesini... hi, hi, hi... sorvoliamo... tempo fa, lessi il libro di Salvi dal titolo: "L'Italia non esiste"... te lo consiglio... leggilo e poi ne riparliamo... e ricorda, come disse Massimo d'Azelio: *"L'Italia è fatta, bisognava fare gli italiani..."...*


Sì, beh, direi che ne è passato di tempo!
Per il libro, grazie, se potrò lo leggerò, ma non è il mio genere, sono abituata ad evere le mie opinioni più che a leggere quelle altrui senza possibilità di confronto....


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mah, iris, saprai meglio di me, dato che ho notato che la tua cultura storica è di un certo livello, eppure io sento il nostro essere italiani in molte cosa: dai Mille di Garibaldi a D'Annunzio verso Trieste, dal dominio Romano sulla penisola alla divisione degli imperi romano d'occidente e d'oriente, dai racconti del piccolo alpino a quelli del libro cuore. Oggi siamo una Nazione giovane, forse, ma chi dice che siamo meno uniti, meno forti, meno innamorati di questa nostra splendida, difficile, immatua e incasiantissima Italia?


... Grande, fai finta o hai battuto la testa?... NON è quello che senti TU come singola persona... è la CONDIVISIONE che fa di un POPOLO una NAZIONE... C-O-N-D-I-V-I-S-I-O-N-E... che nasce da una storia COMUNE... da un sentire COMUNE... da valori COMUNI... la creazione di un'IDENTITA' in tutti gli strati della popolazione... APRI GLI OCCHI, CAZZO... gli italiani non li ha fatti né il Risorgimento, né il fascismo, né la resistenza... gli Italiani li ha _s_-fatti la televisione, il benessere e l'automobile... comprendi?... persino Mike Bongiorno ha ragione quando afferma che lui ha contribuito a "fare gli italiani"... ha ragione, perché è vero... e questo, spiega molte cose... ed è STORIA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ti ricordo anche il plebiscito truffa dell'anessione all'Italia della repubblica Serenissima.
> hai presente il monumento Vicino a Piazza san marco a venezia vero?


... Eccome... i plebisciti-_farsa_...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che "_Grande_" non mi sembra molto ferrata in storia... hi, hi, hi...


no, infatti. Però so che l'Egitto, che pure era un grande stato con una forte identità nazionale, oggi è un paese bellissimo che punta tutto sul turismo. E so che l'Inghilterra ha passato decenni divisa nel sostegnoa due sovrani diversi. O che la Germania, seppure nazione giovanissima, oggi è riconosciuta nella sua identità. Insomma, credo che la questione non sia cosa si è fatto per arrivarci, ma dove si è. Come se per l'amore fosse un grande amore solo quello ceh supera ostacoli ed è combattuto e passionale e non la semplicità di una coppia che si innammora e decide di condividere la vita.
Ricordo il rapponto dell Piccola vedetta lombarda. Per me Italia è quella....


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Grande, fai finta o hai battuto la testa?... NON è quello che senti TU come singola persona... è la CONDIVISIONE che fa di un POPOLO una NAZIONE... C-O-N-D-I-V-I-S-I-O-N-E... che nasce da una storia COMUNE... da un sentire COMUNE... da valori COMUNI... la creazione di un'IDENTITA' in tutti gli starti della popolazione... APRI GLI OCCHI, CAZZO... gli italiani non li ha fatti né il Risorgimento, né il fascismo, né la resistenza... gli Italiani li ha _s_-fatti la televisione, il benessere e l'automobile... comprendi?... persino Mike Bongiorno ha ragione quando afferma che lui ha contribuito a "fare gli italiani"... ha ragione, perché è vero... e questo, spiega molte cose... ed è STORIA...


Prendo per vero che quello che io sento, sia da molti sentito. L''Italia che conosco io è quella del Risorgimento, di Leonardo, della fierezza dell'identità romana che ci ha lasciato un patrimonio archeologico eccezionale, delle lotte tra le città stato e delle lotte per le annessioni, delle grandi guerre e dei grandi voltafaccia, l'italia degli emigranti e oggi l'italia dell'emigrazione. se poi tu vivi solo nell'italia delle veline e dei calciatori, forse il tuo sguardo è falsato da quello che vogliono far credere che siamo. E che non siamo.


----------



## Old Cat (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Eccome... i plebisciti-_farsa_...


Almeno Galan oggi si è espresso chiaro e tondo tondo: non farò entrare un chilo di immondizia altrui in veneto!


azzz


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Sentite mi avete fatto venire la depressione!!!!!!!!

Poco mi identificato con "Pizza, Spaghetti e Baffi Neri" ma io trovo che io nostro paese sia un gran disastro da ogni punto di vista ma è così unico e particolare. Alta concentrazione di cervelli (anche se poi fuggono), di momunenti storici, il cibo, il vino, la moda, i paesaggi ma ora veramente pensate che perchè un giornaletto americano ha scritto che non siamo affascinanti lo siamo veramente? E come mai tutti gli stranieri comprano casa in italia e si litigano gli stilisti? Me ne intendo poco di storia ma siamo o no stati la culla della civiltà con i romani?
E' vero siamo sgalembati ma siamo unici, che importa!


SCUSATE MA COME SIAMO PASSATI DAGLI SCAMBISTI AL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA NOSTRA IDENTITA' NAZIONALE?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, infatti. Però so che l'Egitto, che pure era un grande stato con una forte identità nazionale, oggi è un paese bellissimo che punta tutto sul turismo. E so che l'Inghilterra ha passato decenni divisa nel sostegnoa due sovrani diversi. O che la Germania, seppure nazione giovanissima, oggi è riconosciuta nella sua identità. Insomma, credo che la questione non sia cosa si è fatto per arrivarci, ma dove si è. Come se per l'amore fosse un grande amore solo quello ceh supera ostacoli ed è combattuto e passionale e non la semplicità di una coppia che si innammora e decide di condividere la vita.
> Ricordo il rapponto dell Piccola vedetta lombarda. Per me Italia è quella....


1) L'Italia è uno Stato centralizzato molto recente (1861). La Francia, risale all'ottocento medievale di Carlo Magno;
2) La Francia si è formata un'identità nazionale, ha fatto la rivoluzione COINVOLGENDO i ceti popolari che hanno fatta loro l'idea di nazione mentre in Italia, è stata condotta una battaglia di unificazione che NON ha coinvolto i ceti popolari, lasciandoli estranei al processo di formazione di un'identità nazionale;
3) Gli "italiani" non si riconoscono nell'Italia. L'Italia è piena zeppa di Clan, di Mafie e di società segrete, di caste... senza pari in tutta Europa;
4) Il rapporto degli italiani con lo Stato è tra i più conflittuali che si registrino non in Europa... ma al mondo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Prendo per vero che quello che io sento, sia da molti sentito. L''Italia che conosco io è quella del Risorgimento, di Leonardo, della fierezza dell'identità romana che ci ha lasciato un patrimonio archeologico eccezionale, delle lotte tra le città stato e delle lotte per le annessioni, delle grandi guerre e dei grandi voltafaccia, l'italia degli emigranti e oggi l'italia dell'emigrazione. se poi tu vivi solo nell'italia delle veline e dei calciatori, forse il tuo sguardo è falsato da quello che vogliono far credere che siamo. E che non siamo.


... guarda che stai prendendo una cantonata micidiale... il termine ITALIA è stato coniato dai GRECI... mentre per i ROMANI, ITALIA, era un concetto GEOGRAFICO e non ETNICO... con il crollo dell'impero Romano d'occidente, con i barbari, i bizantini, i longobardi e gli arabi al sud, il termine ITALIA, non si ritrova più nemmeno come concetto geografico... al che poi, ci si può chiedere: cosa ha fatto risorgere il Risorgimento, se nemmeno i romani consideravano l'Italia, ITALIA?... han fatto risorgere lo spirito del nulla?... l'anima del vuoto?... le spoglie del niente?...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che stai prendendo una cantonata micidiale... il termine ITALIA è stato coniato dai GRECI... mentre per i ROMANI, ITALIA, era un concetto GEOGRAFICO e non ETNICO... con il crollo dell'impero Romano d'occidente, con i barbari, i bizantini, i longobardi e gli arabi al sud, il termine ITALIA, non si ritrova più nemmeno come concetto geografico... al che poi, ci si può chiedere: cosa ha fatto risorgere il Risorgimento, se nemmeno i romani consideravano l'Italia, ITALIA?... han fatto risorgere lo spirito del nulla?... l'anima del vuoto?... le spoglie del niente?...


Continuo a vedere nei tuoi discorsi argomentazioni culturali e poco reali. Facciamo un referendum per vedere quanti italiani si sentono italiani?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Sondaggi e storia non sono in grado di spiegare la nostra identità culturale. Continuo a sentirmi italiana. E so che ce ne sono molti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Continuo a vedere nei tuoi discorsi argomentazioni culturali e poco reali. Facciamo un referendum per vedere quanti italiani si sentono italiani?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... _faccia_-mo un sondaggio... ma faccia-_molo_ bene... chie-_diamo _quanti si sentono _PRIMA_ italiani e _DOPO_ padani, siciliani, sardi ecc. ... lo _faccia_-mo?... guarda che poi ti seppellisco di _RISATE_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _faccia_-mo un sondaggio... ma faccia-_molo_ bene... chie-_diamo _quanti si sentono _PRIMA_ italiani e _DOPO_ padani, siciliani, sardi ecc. ... lo _faccia_-mo?... guarda che poi ti seppellisco di _RISATE_... hi, hi, hi...



Io quando sono fuori dall'Italia mi sento ahime' italiana ... ma torno in Italia, non posso esimermi dal:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regno_delle_Due_Sicilie


Allora stavamo molto meglio di oggi.


ps vabbe' poi ci sta anche la nazionale di calcio


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io quando sono fuori dall'Italia mi sento ahime' italiana ... ma torno in Italia, non posso esimermi dal:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regno_delle_Due_Sicilie
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... questa è buona... hi, hi, hi... non ne dubitavo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

*NOI ...*

... i savoia-rdi li abbiamo sempre regalati ai pappagallini in gabbia


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... i savoia-rdi li abbiamo sempre regalati ai pappagallini in gabbia


... hi, hi, hi... oggi sei in forma... a quanto pare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Gennaio 2008)

Per la miseria. Ci mancava solo che lo metteste alla forca o lo mandaste sul rogo a bruciare come gli eretici  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Insomma..diciamo che il suo post era pervaso da un sottile velo di presunzione e questa cosa dava certamente fastidio.
Ma condannare i rapporti aperti senza se e senza ma, etichettando le persone coinvolte come gente con pochi valori, specchio della nostra società decadente non in grado di educare i figli ecc..ecc... mi sembra quantomeno drastico.
I rapporti aperti esistono. E spesso non sono nè dei compromessi, nè un modo di vivere i tradimenti alla luce del sole. Sono giochi di coppia. Giochi abbastanza estremi di difficile gestione, ma che in alcune coppie funzionano benissimo. Non c'è niente di male nel giocare se due persone condividono la stessa volontà. E queste persone si amano sinceramente, forse unite ancor di più da una condivisione dell'intimità così stretta che non ha paragoni in nessuna coppia. Perchè in una coppia aperta difficilmente esistono desideri mai confessati e questo crea una complicità quasi assoluta dal punto di vista sessuale. 
Sono forse le coppie (che quando il gioco funziona) corrono meno il rischio di rompersi.
Io quasi certamente non riuscirei a gestire un rapporto così. Però mi rendo conto che in alcune coppie questi rapporti esistono. E questo non inficia assolutamente il valore di queste persone. Sarebbe come dire che una donna a cui piacciono le pratiche sadomaso sarebbe una cattiva mamma per i suoi figli..ma che cazzo c'entrano i propri gusti sessuali con l'educazione dei figli?!

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... semplice: SPUTTANO LUI COME PADRE SBAGLIATO E COME CAPITANO D'INDUSTRIA DEL CAZZO... no, cara Annetta, la droga no... non sono il tipo... _figa_... ma droga no... non mi faccio fottere dal sistema... che la droga LA DISTRIBUISCE... TUTTA LA DROGA, RICORDATELO, E' DROGA DI STATO...


francamente tra l'anedonico che assume prozac e il cocainomane che assume droga nel tentativo  di compensare la sua mancanza di capacità edoniche, e colui che si considera il tipo da_  figa_ escludendo cosi,  con l'uso non casuale di questo termine, una qualsiasi connotazione emotiva al gesto sessuale, connotandolo invece del peggio uso di consumatorio di pezzo di carne ...beh..non ci vedo questa profonda differenza...dipendenza di questo o di quello o da quell'altro

Tutti anestetici. 


Disagio- cura.Angoscia-cura, rimedio veloce..autoterapia veloce. Non ti sarai fatto fottere giustamente , come dici, dallo stato, ma qualcosa d'altro ha fottuto te.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Gennaio 2008)

*buscopann*



> Sono forse le coppie (che quando il gioco funziona) corrono meno il rischio di rompersi.


Busco, io non ne faccio un discorso moralleggiante perchè non mi interessa, ma se il presupposto di una coppia, dico SE,presupposto necessario sul quale  sono d'accordo  ,  non se lo sei anche tu , è contraddistinto da una esclusività di tipo erotico, me lo spiegano questi che cavolo  di_ coppia_ sono?

Sono gioco.

Sono amici che si scambiano pezzi di carne.

Sono amci che consumano desiderio in massa.

ma la coppia dov'è? da cosa è caratterizzata a questo punto?


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Busco, io non ne faccio un discorso moralleggiante perchè non mi interessa, ma se il presupposto di una coppia, dico *SE,presupposto necessario sul quale sono d'accordo , non se lo sei anche tu , è contraddistinto da una esclusività di tipo erotico*, me lo spiegano questi che cavolo di_ coppia_ sono?
> 
> Sono gioco.
> 
> ...


E chi ha stabilito questa legge universale secondo la quale per tutte le persone l'amore pressuppone un'esclusività di tipo erotico? E' il presupposto per persone come me o come te. Ma per altre no..Per altre esiste un'esclusività sentimentale basata sull'amore che prevede anche questi giochi...Perchè per loro questo non è scambio, ma condivisione. Può apparire assurdo a te..o a me? Beh...Bisogna anche imparare ad accettare il fatto che quello che per noi non può esistere, può invece esistere in altre persone.

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E chi ha stabilito questa legge universale secondo la quale per tutte le persone l'amore pressuppone un'esclusività di tipo erotico? E' il presupposto per persone come me o come te. Ma per altre no..Per altre esiste un'esclusività sentimentale basata sull'amore che prevede anche questi giochi...Perchè per loro questo non è scambio, ma condivisione. Può apparire assurdo a te..o a me? Beh...Bisogna anche imparare ad accettare il fatto che quello che per noi non può esistere, può invece esistere in altre persone.
> 
> Buscopann


 
Busco, ma io li accetto eccome! non mi fanno alcun danno..ci mancherebbe...io la domanda la giro a loro, la vorrei anzi girare a loro, perchè vorrei capire come fanno a difendere la loro interiorità con un uso  del loro corpo che diventa di proprietà comune in quel momento, senza riserva, senza pudore..insomma mettendo se stessi su un lenzuolo a mo' di merce di scambio.

Io non condanno...vorrei capire, comprendere  fino a dove si possono spingere senza avvertire quello che io chiamo un probabile scollamento emotivo ( ammesso che ci sia ) col partner...non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non fare mistificazioni del cavolo, dai... insulti la tua intelligenza... ho scritto che _*IO*_ detesto la droga come soluzione dei problemi esistenziali... anzi, come FUGA dai problemi esistenziali... perché quando "_rientri_" sulla terra, i problemi sono tutti lì che ti aspettano... anzi, _ne hai di nuovi_... quindi... ho anche scritto che la droga, viene tollerata dagli Stati e dal potere, il quale ha sempre saputo farne buon uso... meglio drogati che rompicoglioni PENSANTI...


Non è una droga anche il sesso vissuto in modo consumistico?


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... semplice: *l'Italia NON E' uno Stato e gli italiani NON sono un popolo*... guarda alla storia... guarda alla storia francese e prova a paragonarla a quella italiana...


Lo so, Chen. E questo perchè?

p.s.: un esempio...la Germania, si è formata dopo l'Italia come stato (oltretutto federale). Qual'è la variabile impazzita che noi abbiamo e loro no?


----------



## Old amarax (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Forumisti!!!!*



man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


 


man ha detto:


> ok visto che non ci puo' esprimere liberamente ed io che scrivo dico solo STRONZATE lascio questo post cadere tanto qualunque cosa dica non e' risibile di ulteriore commento utile all'argomento.
> 
> Ringrazio chi ha avuto la briga di rispondermi correttamente o comunque ironicamente (che e' sempre un segno di intelligenza).
> 
> Saluti


Diamoci una regolata!Ne è andato via un'altro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Due le ho fatte scappare anch'io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Tutto sommato siamo bigotti???


----------



## Old fay (9 Gennaio 2008)

L'ipocrisia regna ovunque Amarax, l'importante è far scappare le persone giuste!!


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Per Amarex e Fay

Scusate tante ma io quando ho scritto il mio primo post mi avete, ovvio tutti, massacrato, condannato e lapidato. Eppure son qui.
Forse era poco convinto di quello ce scriveva o forse pensava di aver scoperto l'acqua calda.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2008)

sono una persona piuttosto indipendente che , proprio per questo ha un enorme rispetto della libertà dell'altro che, sicuramente nella sua individualità non mi appartiene affatto.
ma c'è un'appartenenza emotiva-sentimentale -passionale nell'amore che, a mio parere, non può e non deve mancare.
quando il mio compagno mi dice "sei mia" mentre facciamo l'amore questo non fa che rendermi tutt'uno con lui , tanto per dire.
l'amore come lo intende la stragrande maggioranza di noi è sentire l'altro nostro , chi riesce ad avere il distacco emotivo - affettivo che gli permette di dividere chi ama con altri prova qualcosa diverso dall'amore inteso comunemente.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono una persona piuttosto indipendente che , proprio per questo ha un enorme rispetto della libertà dell'altro che, sicuramente nella sua individualità non mi appartiene affatto.
> ma c'è un'appartenenza emotiva-sentimentale -passionale nell'amore che, a mio parere, non può e non deve mancare.
> quando il mio compagno mi dice "sei mia" mentre facciamo l'amore questo non fa che rendermi tutt'uno con lui , tanto per dire.
> l'amore come lo intende la stragrande maggioranza di noi è sentire l'altro nostro , chi riesce ad avere il distacco emotivo - affettivo che gli permette di dividere chi ama con altri prova qualcosa diverso dall'amore inteso comunemente.


Concordo. E non lo chiamerei amore.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono una persona piuttosto indipendente che , proprio per questo ha un enorme rispetto della libertà dell'altro che, sicuramente nella sua individualità non mi appartiene affatto.
> ma c'è un'appartenenza emotiva-sentimentale -passionale nell'amore che, a mio parere, non può e non deve mancare.
> quando il mio compagno mi dice "sei mia" mentre facciamo l'amore questo non fa che rendermi tutt'uno con lui , tanto per dire.
> *l'amore come lo intende la stragrande maggioranza di noi è sentire l'altro nostro* , chi riesce ad avere il distacco emotivo - affettivo che gli permette di dividere chi ama con altri prova qualcosa diverso dall'amore inteso comunemente.


Se senti di possedere un altro essere umano, sicuramente non è amore.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se senti di possedere un altro essere umano, sicuramente non è amore.


Vero, ma qui non credo si parlasse di possesso in quel senso. Concordo comunque con Busco, la coppia aperta può esistere ma ci deve essere un forte senso di appartenenza e di rispetto. E soprattutto lealtà.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

E soprattutto la cosa deve interessare entrambi allo stesso modo.... Sennò.....
Ma è molto difficile. Occorre medesima autostima, medesime opportunità.....


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E soprattutto la cosa deve interessare entrambi allo stesso modo.... Sennò.....
> Ma è molto difficile. Occorre medesima autostima, medesime opportunità.....


Autostima per cosa?


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Essere sicuri di se stessi. Non sentirsi mai sminuiti.Lo so che è difficile.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero, ma qui non credo si parlasse di possesso in quel senso. Concordo comunque con Busco, la coppia aperta può esistere ma ci deve essere un forte senso di appartenenza e di rispetto. E soprattutto lealtà.


Ok, ma non parlavo di coppia aperta. Per definizione una "coppia" non può essere aperta. Sennò diventa un tris, un full, una scala...ma non una coppia. 
Dentro una coppia (che se è vera coppia è chiusa), non ci deve essere assolutamente nessuna forma di possesso, IMHO.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Essere sicuri di se stessi. Non sentirsi mai sminuiti.Lo so che è difficile.


E l'amore in tutto questo dove sta? Non credo sia così semplice, è una possibilità, un'evoluzione (o involuzione, dipende dai punti di vista), ma ci vogliono basi affettive molto forti, altrimenti è un raccontarsela e basta.


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

*scusate la provocazione...*



Femmina ha detto:


> sono una persona piuttosto indipendente che , proprio per questo ha un enorme rispetto della libertà dell'altro che, sicuramente nella sua individualità non mi appartiene affatto.
> ma c'è un'appartenenza emotiva-sentimentale -passionale nell'amore che, a mio parere, non può e non deve mancare.
> quando il mio compagno mi dice "sei mia" mentre facciamo l'amore questo non fa che rendermi tutt'uno con lui , tanto per dire.
> l'amore come lo intende la stragrande maggioranza di noi è sentire l'altro nostro , chi riesce ad avere il distacco emotivo - affettivo che gli permette di dividere chi ama con altri prova qualcosa diverso dall'amore inteso comunemente.


la domanda mi sorge spontanea:
se si decidesse di giocare con un vibratore... lei appartiene al vibratore?

mi ritiro nell'angolo


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la domanda mi sorge spontanea:
> se si decidesse di giocare con un vibratore... lei appartiene al vibratore?
> 
> mi ritiro nell'angolo


Ovvio che si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io appartengo alla mia bambola gonfiabile, quando mi ci sollazzo


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma non parlavo di coppia aperta. Per definizione una "coppia" non può essere aperta. Sennò diventa un tris, un full, una scala...ma non una coppia.
> Dentro una coppia (che se è vera coppia è chiusa), non ci eve essere assolutamente possesso, IMHO.


Il vero amore ti fa sentire libero sempre. E' come diceva Chen qualche giorno fa, condivisione. Partire dal NOI comunque.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E l'amore in tutto questo dove sta? Non credo sia così semplice, è una possibilità, un'evoluzione (o involuzione, dipende dai punti di vista), ma ci vogliono basi affettive molto forti, altrimenti è un raccontarsela e basta.


Ma è ovvio. Questo era scontato. Si sta parlando in questo ambito, sennò che problema c'è ?


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Il vero amore ti fa sentire libero sempre*. E' come diceva Chen qualche giorno fa, condivisione. Partire dal NOI comunque.


Quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

Per me la coppia aperta e' una grande cazzata... e non per una questione di possesso... puo' esistere come situazione temporanea... fino a quando uno dei due inizia ad essere emotivamente coinvolto con uno degli share holders... 

C'e' una frase  di un film "Vanilla sky" che fa "quando sei innamorato e' il tuo corpo che fa una promessa"... ovvio non presa alla lettera... ma se ci pensate quando si e' innamorati l'idea di fare sesso con altri diversi dall'oggetto del nostro amore crea "fastidio"


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio. Questo era scontato. Si sta parlando in questo ambito, sennò che problema c'è ?


Come diceva giustamente MM la coppia se è coppia deve essere chiusa. Ci deve essere un NOI più forte di tutto il resto.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto.


Il problema è trovarlo, l'amore. Quello vero.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... puo' esistere come situazione temporanea... fino a quando uno dei due inizia ad essere emotivamente coinvolto con uno degli share holders...


 
Vero pure questo.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il problema è trovarlo, l'amore. Quello vero.


Non lo si trova, lo si ha dentro...oppure no. Nel primo caso, poi si può focalizzare su una persona in particolare.
Ma proprio ad un nick come il tuo devo spiegare queste cose...


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo si trova, lo si ha dentro...oppure no. Nel primo caso, poi si può focalizzare su una persona in particolare.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo si trova, lo si ha dentro...oppure no. Nel primo caso, poi si può focalizzare su una persona in particolare.
> Ma proprio ad un nick come il tuo devo spiegare queste cose...


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


>


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la domanda mi sorge spontanea:
> se si decidesse di giocare con un vibratore... lei appartiene al vibratore?
> 
> mi ritiro nell'angolo


 

la risposta mi sorge spontanea:
più che provocazione mi pare una stronzata


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Tu dallo scorso viaggio sei cambiato in qualcosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... mo mandi baci anche ai maschi?

MAH! ... OK  

	
	
		
		
	


	







AUGURI!


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu dallo scorso viaggio sei cambiato in qualcosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































e l'altro che arrossisce??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non c'é più religione!!!


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

*caro jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> E soprattutto la cosa deve interessare entrambi allo stesso modo.... Sennò.....
> Ma è molto difficile. Occorre medesima autostima, medesime opportunità.....


 
concordo, deve interessare ad entrambi allo stesso modo. Il scambismo può essere una scelta di diletto e di svago se ad antrambi piace farlo perchè cosa troppo intima e delicata perchè uno dei due lo faccia, l'altro no.

occorre avere una grande autostima, che i membri della coppia non si sentano sminuiti , o più brutti, o più bassi....grassi..... con più defaiance degli altre persone con cui entrano in contatto altrimenti ne nascono gelosie pazzesche senza senso.


medesime opportunità e..aggiungo che il patner dia le stesse opportunità che lui o lei stesso ha.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu dallo scorso viaggio sei cambiato in qualcosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non pensavo saresti stata la prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Voi tra femmine ve li mandate, e noi non possiamo??? Ah...queste donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e poi, come non amare un nick come Jesus


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> la risposta mi sorge spontanea:
> più che provocazione mi pare una stronzata


Tra di noi non usiamo questi termini.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Dai, su, giochiamo educato!


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e l'altro che arrossisce???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... o forse troppi cattolici in giro


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Il vero amore ti fa sentire libero sempre*. E' come diceva Chen qualche giorno fa, condivisione. Partire dal NOI comunque.


Questa è una sacrosanta verità!

Ecco perché gli adulteri IMMANCABILMENTE provocano sofferenza: non c'è libertà nella menzogna! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non pensavo saresti stata la prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIA'.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non c'è libertà nella menzogna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASSOLUTAMENTE D'ACCORDO, brava!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE D'ACCORDO, brava!


 
grazie teso'! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Bacio, buona giornata!


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tra di noi non usiamo questi termini....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensa che a me risultava largamente più volgare il concetto espresso da chi ha provocato la mia "parolaccia".
punti di vista


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> grazie teso'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bacio e buona giornata anche a te!


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono una persona piuttosto indipendente che , proprio per questo ha un enorme rispetto della libertà dell'altro che, sicuramente nella sua individualità non mi appartiene affatto.
> ma c'è un'appartenenza emotiva-sentimentale -passionale nell'amore che, a mio parere, non può e non deve mancare.
> quando il mio compagno mi dice "sei mia" mentre facciamo l'amore questo non fa che rendermi tutt'uno con lui , tanto per dire.
> *l'amore come lo intende la stragrande maggioranza di noi è sentire l'altro nostro* , chi riesce ad avere il distacco emotivo - affettivo che gli permette di dividere chi ama con altri prova qualcosa diverso *dall'amore inteso comunemente*.





Femmina ha detto:


> la risposta mi sorge spontanea:
> più che provocazione mi pare una stronzata


e a me pare una grande stronzata quello che hai scritto tu definendoti persona che ha un enorme rispetto dell'altro e della sua individualità.... criticando poi chi vive una sessualità libera nella coppia... in nome di cosa? 
del possesso dell'altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ed in base a cosa decidi tu che man e sua moglie non si amino? ah si l'amore inteso comunemente...
mapeppiacere!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> concordo, deve interessare ad entrambi allo stesso modo. Il scambismo può essere una scelta di diletto e di svago se ad antrambi piace farlo perchè cosa troppo intima e delicata perchè uno dei due lo faccia, l'altro no.
> 
> occorre avere una grande autostima, che i membri della coppia non si sentano sminuiti , o più brutti, o più bassi....grassi..... con più defaiance degli altre persone con cui entrano in contatto altrimenti ne nascono gelosie pazzesche senza senso.
> 
> ...


Non confondiamo i termini: una coppia che si trova nella condizione di poter palrlare di altre persone con cui si hanno rapporti non è per forza una coppia scambista.

E non confondiamo anche il concetto espresso dal nostro amico con un "tana liberi tutti" nel senso di ogni lasciata è persa.

Non funziona così, non è che a fine mese ci si trova e si fa la contabilità: Tu quante/i ne hai acchiappate?" Ahhh questo mese è stato scarsetto solo 7...no, 8 se ci metti anche la palpatina che mi ha dato il fornaio" " a me è andata meglio, 12 compresa la portinaia che tanto che lustrava il corrimano..."..."vabbeh cerco di recuperare il mese prossimo!"

Si parlava, almeno mi pare, della possibilità che uno dei due possa confidare all'altro/a l'interesse per altre persone, interesse che magari si limita al flirtare, cosa che pur se non si concretizza, ben difficilmente vien confessata nelle varie coppie! 

E senza che questo provochi terremoti esistenziali!


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E non confondiamo anche il concetto espresso dal nostro amico con un "tana liberi tutti" nel senso di ogni lasciata è persa.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si parlava, almeno mi pare, della possibilità che uno dei due possa confidare all'altro/a l'interesse per altre persone, interesse che magari si limita al flirtare, cosa che pur se non si concretizza, ben difficilmente vien confessata nelle varie coppie!
> 
> *E senza che questo provochi terremoti esistenziali*!


Eh... magari, Fedi !!!!!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questa è una sacrosanta verità!
> 
> Ecco perché gli adulteri IMMANCABILMENTE provocano sofferenza: *non c'è libertà nella menzogna*!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*

Bha' il flirtare io lo confesso sempre... ma io non credo che il nostro amico si riferisse al semplice flirtare... 

Poi  ognuno e' libero di vivere l'amore come meglio crede e dare all'amore il significati e le forme che meglio crede... pero' non stupiamoci se in USA la gente si sposa col cane...


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' il flirtare io lo confesso sempre... ma io non credo che il nostro amico si riferisse al semplice flirtare...
> 
> Poi ognuno e' libero di vivere l'amore come meglio crede e dare all'amore il significati e le forme che meglio crede... *pero' non stupiamoci se in USA la gente si sposa col cane..*.


Davvero??? E i testimoni???????????????


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questa è una sacrosanta verità!
> 
> Ecco perché gli adulteri IMMANCABILMENTE provocano sofferenza: *non c'è libertà nella menzogna*!
> 
> ...


E non ci sarebbe menzogna nella libertà.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero??? E i testimoni???????????????


 
Kit & Kat


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E non ci sarebbe menzogna nella libertà.


Ovvero?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero??? E i testimoni???????????????


Volendo li paghi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Che cacchio a Las Vegas sposano tutto anche Britney....


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Kit & Kat


Cip e Ciop!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Volendo li paghi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Insomma...stiamo entrando nel sesso inter-specie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Argomento davvero tabùùùùùùùùù


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma...stiamo entrando nel sesso inter-specie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buono che siamo in fascia protetta... dall'ENPA...


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non confondiamo i termini: una coppia che si trova nella condizione di poter palrlare di altre persone con cui si hanno rapporti non è per forza una coppia scambista.
> 
> E non confondiamo anche il concetto espresso dal nostro amico con un "tana liberi tutti" nel senso di ogni lasciata è persa.
> 
> ...


 
guarda che man parlava di fare sesso con altre persone, non di confidenze.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovvero?


Ovvero che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere

Ci sono persone che sono abituate a raccontarsela e non se ne accorgono neanche più. 

Una relazione non va solo interpretata, va anche semplicemente vista.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Una relazione non va solo interpretata, va anche semplicemente vista.


Volevi dire vissuta?


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

*però...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma...stiamo entrando nel sesso inter-specie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il cane è fedele  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e poi puoi sempre tenerlo al guinzaglio


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Volevi dire vissuta?


No, volevo dire osservata. Oggettivamente.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No, volevo dire osservata. Oggettivamente.


Da chi?


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ovvero che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere
> 
> Ci sono persone che sono abituate a raccontarsela e non se ne accorgono neanche più.
> 
> *Una relazione non va solo interpretata, va anche semplicemente vista.*













  immaginata.......










   sognata










  bellezza dei miracoli! ww jesus!!!!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> il cane è fedele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...è vero! Bondage ...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...è vero! Bondage ...


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> il cane è fedele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E.... mi raccomando !!!! Guinzaglio corto, caso mai piscia nel giardino del vicino....


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


...bene bene bene...


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> [/u][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tristano, ma sei male or female ?


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tristano, ma sei male or female ?


 
trans.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> trans.


SLURP !!!!!


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...è vero! Bondage ...
















mica cotiche ...


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SLURP !!!!!


gusp!!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> mica cotiche ...


BLEAH !!!!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> mica cotiche ...


eh no!


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E.... mi raccomando !!!! Guinzaglio corto, caso mai piscia nel giardino del vicino....


nsia mai!


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> gusp!!!!!


Questa non l'ho mai letta da nessuna parte. Mi mancava.
Mi hai dato un bell'argomento di riflessione notturna...


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho mai letta da nessuna parte. Mi mancava.
> Mi hai dato un bell'argomento di riflessione notturna...


ma tu di notte mediti??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.agentura.ru/english/dosie/gusp/


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma tu di notte mediti???


In questo periodo non faccio altro....


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

Il Grande Capo non dorme mai...
 Medita!


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> In questo periodo non faccio altro....


 
Guarda che godot alla fine mica arriva sai.
Lo sai che meditare di notte fa male.

leggi man...... di notte di fa dell'altro!


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Il Grande Capo non dorme mai...
> Medita!



SE ... sui propri errori ... il fatto e' che impara rara-mente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























   e siamo al completo ... tutti insieme allegra-mente


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Il Grande Capo non dorme mai...
> Medita!


Tu sai tutto di me. Mi leggi dentro. Sfido, con tutti quei capelli bianchi, sai l'esperienza !!!! Mica un pischello come me...


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

*infatti*

ora ci siamo " dinuovo" tutti.


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE ... sui propri errori ... il fatto e' che impara rara-mente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE ... sui propri errori ... il fatto e' che impara rara-mente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tua firma è una meraviglia. Davvero. Magari comincio ad imparare da lì.


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

*ehi jesus*

ma poi con le due amiche che ti sei portato a letto quella volta ( vedi il tuo secondo intervento non chirurgico) come è andata a finire?


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e a me pare una grande stronzata quello che hai scritto tu definendoti persona che ha un enorme rispetto dell'altro e della sua individualità.... criticando poi chi vive una sessualità libera nella coppia... in nome di cosa?
> del possesso dell'altro
> 
> 
> ...


la mia , più che una critica era un'opinione personale ...questo tuo spernacchiamento che senso avrebbe nel contesto ?


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma poi con le due amiche che ti sei portato a letto quella volta ( vedi il tuo secondo intervento non chirurgico) come è andata a finire?


Non ne so nulla.... Non c'ero, e se c'ero dormivo, e se dormivo, nessuno mi ha svegliato.


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

*ohibò!!!!!*



Jesus ha detto:


> Non ne so nulla.... Non c'ero, e se c'ero dormivo, e se dormivo, nessuno mi ha svegliato.


 
Urca che risposta omertosa. Ti eri strafatto quella notte.
Vai a leggerti i TUOI post. Il secondo, quello dellamichetta separata desiderosa di non meditare di notte...... 

daiiiiiiii.......


che fine ha fatto quella storia?


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> francamente tra l'anedonico che assume prozac e il cocainomane che assume droga nel tentativo di compensare la sua mancanza di capacità edoniche, e colui che si considera il tipo da_ figa_ escludendo cosi, con l'uso non casuale di questo termine, una qualsiasi connotazione emotiva al gesto sessuale, connotandolo invece del peggio uso di consumatorio di pezzo di carne ...beh..non ci vedo questa profonda differenza...dipendenza di questo o di quello o da quell'altro
> 
> Tutti anestetici.
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma di che stai parlando?... hi, hi, hi... io non escludo assolutamente nulla... te la _suoni _& te la _canti_?... quanto alle varie forme di dipendenza, debbo dire che, metterle tutte sullo stesso piano è come dire che le vacche sono tutte grigie... per esempio, che so, la dipendenza dal cioccolato è ben diversa dalla dipendenza da cocaina o dal prozac... c'è dipendenza e dipendenza... effetti collaterali ed effetti collaterali... ci sono pere e mele... arance e banane... non trovi?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Urca che risposta omertosa. Ti eri strafatto quella notte.
> Vai a leggerti i TUOI post. Il secondo, quello dellamichetta separata desiderosa di non meditare di notte......
> 
> daiiiiiiii.......
> ...


Ma quello era un'altro Jesus. Quello che faceva i miracoli.
Io sò umano....


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma di che stai parlando?... hi, hi, hi... io non escludo assolutamente nulla... te la _suoni _& te la _canti_?... quanto alle varie forme di dipendenza, debbo dire che, metterle tutte sullo stesso piano è come dire che le vacche sono tutte grigie... per esempio, che so, la dipendenza dal cioccolato è ben diversa dalla dipendenza da cocaina o dal prozac... c'è dipendenza e dipendenza... effetti collaterali ed effetti collaterali... ci sono pere e mele... arance e banane... non trovi?... hi, hi, hi...


 
Chen Chen Chen ....


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' il flirtare io lo confesso sempre... *ma io non credo che il nostro amico si riferisse al semplice flirtare... *
> 
> Poi ognuno e' libero di vivere l'amore come meglio crede e dare all'amore il significati e le forme che meglio crede... pero' non stupiamoci se in USA la gente si sposa col cane...





Tristano ha detto:


> guarda che man parlava di fare sesso con altre persone, *non di confidenze*.


Se leggete bene facevo l'esempio *minimale* di ciò che anche altre coppie in genere non fanno, ovvero confidarsi su anche solo l'attrazione per qualcun altro, quindi figuriamoci se ci si fa sesso...e in quello penso intendesse fosse l'ipocrisia di tanti a cui faceva riferimento man.

Ma non siete seri neanche un pò oggi...:condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 oggi!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma quello era* un'altro* Jesus. Quello che faceva i miracoli.
> Io sò umano....


 































  senza apostrofo prego.










 jesus.....jesus.....


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La tua firma è una meraviglia. Davvero. Magari comincio ad imparare da lì.


Fai pure ... la cosa importante e', quando non reggerai piu' non uscirtene con queste frasi bello: " *Andate tutte a farvi fottere....
Ma sono condannato in eterno a questo supplizio ? Sono in difficoltà e volevo parlare di altro...

Me ne rivado. 

Brutte stronze tutte quante... idiote, piccole e con il cervello di un protozoo...*     "


Per il resto ... stai sereno.


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma di che stai parlando?... hi, hi, hi... io non escludo assolutamente nulla... te la _suoni _& te la _canti_?... quanto alle varie forme di dipendenza, debbo dire che, metterle tutte sullo stesso piano è come dire che le vacche sono tutte grigie... per esempio, che so, la dipendenza dal cioccolato è ben diversa dalla dipendenza da cocaina o dal prozac... c'è dipendenza e dipendenza... effetti collaterali ed effetti collaterali... ci sono pere e mele... arance e banane... non trovi?... hi, hi, hi...


 





 effetti collaterali delle varie forme di dipendenza...


chen, e.... come non parlare della dipendenza da internet, da chat...da FORUM.....







  s_ qui_libri.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fai pure ... la cosa importante e', quando non reggerai piu' non uscirtene con queste frasi bello: " *Andate tutte a farvi fottere....*
> *Ma sono condannato in eterno a questo supplizio ? Sono in difficoltà e volevo parlare di altro...*
> 
> *Me ne rivado. *
> ...


No. Il supplizio è finito.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> senza apostrofo prego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma dai.... Fammi sbagliare ancora, nella vita.... Ho mica finito...


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No. Il supplizio è finito.



Comunque il tuo ritorno lo avevo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  previsto


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

*il martirio è finito*



Jesus ha detto:


> No. Il supplizio è finito.


 

Jesus..... il martirio durato tutto questo tempo è finito.
Non hai più le mani inchiodate sulla croce
Non hai più il PESO di quella corona che ti portavi in testa.

innalza le mani al cielo e ringrazia (!), il tempo della libertà è giunto.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque il tuo ritorno lo avevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ma sa che si e' portato dietro i 12 apostoli...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

*siamo liberi....Jesussss*



Jesus ha detto:


> Ma dai.... Fammi sbagliare ancora, nella vita.... Ho mica finito...


 
ma non sBagliarmi l'apostrofo per cortesia..

L'apo no!!!! L'epo magari.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque il tuo ritorno lo avevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non sono tornato. Io sono un altro, fresco di officina. Nuovo modello, nulla in comune col vecchio. E vado a gasolio.... La benzina dà prestazioni ma, cazzo quanto costa....


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma non parlavo di coppia aperta. Per definizione una "coppia" non può essere aperta. Sennò diventa un tris, un full, una scala...ma non una coppia.
> Dentro una coppia (che se è vera coppia è chiusa), non ci deve essere assolutamente nessuna forma di possesso, IMHO.


... aspetta multi-_modi_... aspetta... dipende cosa intendi con il termine pos-_sedere_... in una coppia ci deve essere una certa dose di possesso nel senso di POS = _presso, sopra_... e SIDERE = _sedere, stare_... nel senso che, in una qualche misura, in qualche modo, entrambe le persone _POS_-SIEDONO un progetto comune... un orizzonte comune... che non è_ pos_-sedere l'altro come persona... ma _pos_-sedere INSIEME su un progetto che _ac_-comuna...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> effetti collaterali delle varie forme di dipendenza...
> 
> 
> chen, e.... come non parlare della dipendenza da internet, da chat...da FORUM.....
> ...


... esatta-_mente_... mettere tutto in uno stesso calder-_one_ e farne un bel minestr-_one_, mi sembra davvero semplicistico... e ott-_uso_...


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> entrambe le persone _POS_-SIEDONO un progetto comune... un orizzonte comune... che non è_ pos_-sedere l'altro come persona... ma _pos_-sedere INSIEME su un progetto che _ac_-comuna...


Esattamente Chen, proprio così.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esatta-_mente_... mettere tutto in uno stesso calder-_one_ e farne un bel minestr-_one_, mi sembra davvero semplicistico... e ott-_uso_...


 
Chen...


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esatta-_mente_... mettere tutto in uno stesso calder-_one_ e farne un bel minestr-_one_, mi sembra davvero semplicistico... e ott-_uso_...












   si sente che si avvicina il carnevale.

Chen....organizziamo per Venezia quest'anno, ti va?

Io mio vesto da Ferrari.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen...


Normale amministrazione


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma sa che si e' portato dietro i 12 apostoli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... si da vero/autentico showman  

	
	
		
		
	


	























http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU



The Show Must Go On ... sempre e comunque!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma quello era un'altro Jesus. Quello che faceva i miracoli.
> *Io sò umano....*


..anche l'altro, anche l'altro...


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ..anche l'altro, anche l'altro...


Questa risposta me la sarei aspettata solo da Chen


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta multi-_modi_... aspetta... dipende cosa intendi con il termine pos-_sedere_... in una coppia ci deve essere una certa dose di possesso nel senso di POS = _presso, sopra_... e SIDERE = _sedere, stare_... nel senso che, in una qualche misura, in qualche modo, entrambe le persone _POS_-SIEDONO un progetto comune... un orizzonte comune... che non è_ pos_-sedere l'altro come persona... ma _pos_-sedere INSIEME su un progetto che _ac_-comuna...


Io direi, condividono un progetto. Mi sembra assai diverso dal senso comune che si da alla parola "possedere", Chen.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Questa risposta me la sarei aspettata solo da Chen


Come mai?


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come mai?


E' il più umano di tutti.... Dopo vieni tu, da oggi.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' il più umano di tutti.... Dopo vieni tu, da oggi.


Chen è molto più umano di me...ma ci sto lavorando!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' il più umano di tutti.... Dopo vieni tu, da oggi.


... puoi dirlo forte!... io sono il più umano perché mi sforzo di comprendere le persone... senza_ pre_-giudizi... adoro l'Umanesimo italiano... _Giovanbattista Vico_... non sono come queste _quattro befane_ capaci solamente di sputar giudizi moralistici... incapaci d'uscire dal proprio punto di vista per entrare in quello dell'altro... accecate dalla voglia di processare, giudicare e condannare a morte... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen è molto più umano di me...ma ci sto lavorando!


Non è che hai bisogno di un garzone ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen è molto più umano di me...ma ci sto lavorando!


... tu sei una persona buona... e anche Jesus lo è...


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non è che hai bisogno di un garzone ?


...se mi trasformi l'acqua in vino, sei assunto!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu sei una persona buona... e anche Jesus lo è...


Chen...diversi che mi conoscono non sarebbero tanto d'accordo, almeno nell'accezione comune della parola _buono_. Ma...si, credo di esserlo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen...diversi che mi conoscono non sarebbero tanto d'accordo, almeno nell'accezione comune della parola _buono_. Ma...si, credo di esserlo!


... lo sei... _eccome_ se lo sei...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> 1) L'Italia è uno Stato centralizzato molto recente (1861). La Francia, risale all'ottocento medievale di Carlo Magno;
> 2) La Francia si è formata un'identità nazionale, ha fatto la rivoluzione COINVOLGENDO i ceti popolari che hanno fatta loro l'idea di nazione mentre in Italia, è stata condotta una battaglia di unificazione che NON ha coinvolto i ceti popolari, lasciandoli estranei al processo di formazione di un'identità nazionale;
> 3) Gli "italiani" non si riconoscono nell'Italia. L'Italia è piena zeppa di Clan, di Mafie e di società segrete, di caste... senza pari in tutta Europa;
> 4) Il rapporto degli italiani con lo Stato è tra i più conflittuali che si registrino non in Europa... ma al mondo...


 
.... l'italia è fatta, ora bisogna fare gli italiani... lo disse, credo, Mazzini. conoscete una frase più attuale? 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> .... l'italia è fatta, ora bisogna fare gli italiani... lo disse, credo, Mazzini. conoscete una frase più attuale?
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
realtà virtuale.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...se mi trasformi l'acqua in vino, sei assunto!


OK, e che ce vò..... Preferenze per qualche varietà in particolare ?


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> OK, e che ce vò..... Preferenze per qualche varietà in particolare ?


io voto per il malvasia.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dovrei risponderti adeguatamente ma la questione è complessa... l'Italia è stata costituita attraverso i cosiddetti (ridicoli) "Plebisciti"... quando, come nel caso della Lombardia, si procedette addirittura all'ennessione con le truppe... per non parlare dell'annessione del Trentino... con buona pace dei tedeschi altoatesini... hi, hi, hi... sorvoliamo... tempo fa, lessi il libro di Salvi dal titolo: "L'Italia non esiste"... te lo consiglio... leggilo e poi ne riparliamo... e ricorda, come disse Massimo d'Azelio: "_L'Italia è fatta, _bisognava _fare gli italiani..._"...


 
Aver fatto l'Italia non significa avet compiuto lo Stato Itraliano....quanto agli italiani, il frazionamento di staterelli che ci ha oppresso per secoli non poteva essere spazzato via da un'alleanza casuale dei Savoia con i Francesi contro gli Austriaci ..... guarda come hanno risolto la questione meridionale già da allora!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> .... l'italia è fatta, ora bisogna fare gli italiani... lo disse, credo, Mazzini. conoscete una frase più attuale?
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao amico mio... è di Massimo d'Azelio... ma la questione rimane... ed è attualissima...


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*A proposito...*

Quanto alla coppia aperta che si prende le licenze erotiche e se le racconta reciprocamente.... direi che siamo su un piano di amicizia e confidenza reciprocamente affettuosa .... ma l'amore è finito da entrambe le parti da tempo.  Poi possiamo fare accademia sulla questione ma chi ama non presta il corpo del partner, quindi che ipocrisia avrebbero superato? Quella piena di liberalità e molto conciliante del "alla fine che me ne fotte mica ci amiamo quindi zero possibili gelosie (che non c'entrano comunque col possesso)" ??? 
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Aver fatto l'Italia non significa avet compiuto lo Stato Itraliano....quanto agli italiani, il frazionamento di staterelli che ci ha oppresso per secoli non poteva essere spazzato via da un'alleanza casuale dei Savoia con i Francesi contro gli Austriaci ..... guarda come hanno risolto la questione meridionale già da allora!!!
> Bruja


... _certa_-mente... infatti io sostengo che non esiste l'"_Italia_"... e non esistono gli "_italiani_"... anche se l'Europa ci costringe, un po' tutti, a prendere coscienza della necessità di essere Nazione...


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Aver fatto l'Italia non significa avet compiuto lo Stato Itraliano....quanto agli italiani, *il frazionamento di staterelli che ci ha oppresso* per secoli non poteva essere spazzato via da un'alleanza casuale dei Savoia con i Francesi contro gli Austriaci ..... guarda come hanno risolto la questione meridionale già da allora!!!
> Bruja


mica detto che frazionare è opprimere.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> OK, e che ce vò..... Preferenze per qualche varietà in particolare ?


Cannonau, ovviamente! Non credo esista un vitigno migliore, nel mondo


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cannonau, ovviamente! Non credo esista un vitigno migliore, nel mondo


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Evviva il partito Podda!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte tutto...ho bevuto barolo, barbera, sangiovese...e molti altri. Ma il CANNONAU di Oliena li stacca...eccome se li stacca!


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evviva il partito Podda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo! uhhhhh se concordo!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> concordo! uhhhhh se concordo!


Evviva! Un'altra estimatrice  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tessera onoraria del partito!


----------



## MariLea (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evviva! Un'altra estimatrice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono un'estimatrice del CANNONAU dal lontano 97... quando lo bevvi per la prima volta...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evviva il partito Podda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bevuto ieri sera...insieme alle tigelle!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il migliore.... il Nepente!!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bevuto ieri sera...insieme alle tigelle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ora mi stai quasi simpatico...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quanto alla coppia aperta che si prende le licenze erotiche e se le racconta reciprocamente.... direi che siamo su un piano di amicizia e confidenza reciprocamente affettuosa .... ma l'amore è finito da entrambe le parti da tempo. Poi possiamo fare accademia sulla questione ma *chi ama non presta il corpo del partner,* quindi che ipocrisia avrebbero superato? Quella piena di liberalità e molto conciliante del "alla fine che me ne fotte mica ci amiamo quindi zero possibili gelosie (che non c'entrano comunque col possesso)" ???
> Bruja


Dai, Bruja...presti qualcosa che ti appartiene...e si torna sempre lì, al possesso dell'altro!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sono un'estimatrice del CANNONAU dal lontano 97... quando lo bevvi per la prima volta...


E' un vitigno grandioso, che purtroppo solo ora (per colpa nostra...) sta diventando famoso nel mondo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cannonau, ovviamente! Non credo esista un vitigno migliore, nel mondo


... Multimodi, sono astemio... è un grosso difetto?...


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bevuto ieri sera...insieme alle tigelle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' sempre ottimo! Ma ce ne sono alcuni ancora migliori...purtroppo il Nepente ultimamente si sta commercializzando un pò troppo


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, sono astemio... è un grosso difetto?...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

davvero??????


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> da ora mi stai quasi simpatico...


... tu invece, come sempre, mi stai sui coglioni... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, sono astemio... è un grosso difetto?...


In te sarebbe comunque il difetto minore... 
















Sto scherzando... hi hi hi


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> davvero??????


... verissimo... non bevo nulla di alcolico... non bevo birra... niente di niente... solo frullati e latte...


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, sono astemio... è un grosso difetto?...


Chen...non provi il Lato Oscuro della Forza....


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In te sarebbe comunque il difetto minore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono difetti che, sfruttati bene, brillano più della stessa virtù. (François de La Rochefoucauld)​


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... verissimo... non bevo nulla di alcolico... non bevo birra... niente di niente... solo frullati e latte...


Ma lo sei sempre stato o lo sei diventato? Strana 'sta cosa però ...


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... verissimo... non bevo nulla di alcolico... non bevo birra... niente di niente... solo frullati e latte...


Magari rinforzati con idrolizzati di caseina o whey proteins...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ci sono difetti che, sfruttati bene, brillano più della stessa virtù. (François de La Rochefoucauld)​


Questo e' un bel raccontersela... hi hi hi


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen...non provi il Lato Oscuro della Forza....


... sto male... e mi viene subito da vomitare... anche solo a sentire l'odore del vino... ho bevuto una volta a quattordici anni... non l'ho più fatto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma lo sei sempre stato o lo sei diventato? Strana 'sta cosa però ...


... ho scoperto a quattordici anni che l'alcool non mi fa bene... e da allora non c'è stato più nulla da fare... sono stato malissimo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' un bel raccontersela... hi hi hi


... sartina, mi senti?... raccontati questa:

Soltanto i grandi uomini possono avere grandi difetti. (François de La Rochefoucauld)

... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sartina, mi senti?... raccontati questa:
> 
> Soltanto i grandi uomini possono avere grandi difetti. (François de La Rochefoucauld)
> 
> ... hi, hi, hi...​


Vedi questa e' sbagliata... dovrebbe essere: Solo i grandi uomini possono permettersi i grandi difetti...

Alla fine i difetti li hanno tutti... ma non tutti se li possono permettere.. hi hi hi


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi questa e' sbagliata... dovrebbe essere: Solo i grandi uomini possono permettersi i grandi difetti...
> 
> Alla fine i difetti li hanno tutti... ma non tutti se li possono permettere.. hi hi hi


... no, no, ti assicuro che tu sei assolutamente perfetta... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, ti assicuro che tu sei assolutamente perfetta... hi, hi, hi...



In effeti lo sono... esteticamente parlando... hi hi hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In effeti lo sono... esteticamente parlando... hi hi hi...


... sartina, sai come si dice?... _OGNI PRETE LODA LE SUE RELIQUIE_... vale anche per le suore... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ..anche l'altro, anche l'altro...


 
secondo me si è ispirato a "jo soi gisas" 
alias turturro quando balla vestito di viola durante la partita di bowling in "il grande lebowksi"  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:h38xOumGStgUGM:http://www.cinefile.biz/lebo2.jpg


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*

""Dai, Bruja...presti qualcosa che ti appartiene...e si torna sempre lì, al possesso dell'altro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 """

Non è proprio così, non è appartenenza e donazione, devozione, inmvestitura d'amore.... chiamala come vuoi ma il mero possesso non tiene conto dell'altro/a, quello che intendo io tiene soprattutto " in conto" l'altro/a.....
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sto male... e mi viene subito da vomitare... anche solo a sentire l'odore del vino... ho bevuto una volta a quattordici anni... non l'ho più fatto...


Oh finalmente ho trovato qualcuno come me!!!!!!!!!! Tu solo mi puoi capire quando spiego per la miliardesima volta che io non riesco neanche ad entrare in una cantina! Quest'estate sono DOVUTA entrare in una delle cantine piu' antiche di champagne della francia, non so' come ho fatto ma le avevano aperte solo per lui e non potevo esimermi. Per fortuna lo champagne è conservato imbottigliato e non nelle botti! Senno' per quei cunicoli avrei vomitato anche l'anima.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ""Dai, Bruja...presti qualcosa che ti appartiene...e si torna sempre lì, al possesso dell'altro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se entri nel ragionamento di man e sempre che effettivamente anche lei sia davvero in sintonia col suo sentire, anche quel modo di rapportarsi tiene in conto l'altro/a la cui figura, il suo esserci per l'altro/a non viene inficiato da un rapporto di terzietà con altri ( e ribadisco che anche in simili rapporti non si può pensare ad una promiscuità all'ennesima potenza!)


----------



## Old Buscopann (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mi sono letto un pò di risposte sulla coppia aperta.

Mi sorge spontanea una riflessione. Perchè molte persone, probabilmente la maggior parte, non riescono mai ad accettare che possono esistere modi di amarsi diversi da quello di cui noi siamo capaci? 
In poche parole. Convenzionalmente, se una coppia è una coppia non deve coinvolgere altre persone nel loro erotismo e nella loro intimità, perchè altrimenti queste persone non si amano, o almeno non secondo quello che è ritenuto essere l'amore. Come se qualcuno potesse definire degli standard per l'amore..
Vale a dire...Io non riuscirei a fare certe cose perchè io so amare..Loro amano in maniera sbagliata. 
Al contrario..Se si chiede a qualche coppia aperta di giudicare l'amore che esiste in una coppia convenzionale loro non di certo si azzarderebbero a dire che quelli non amano perchè non praticano lo scambio di coppia.

Mi sembra un pò lo stessa intolleranza che c'è nel giudicare l'omosessualità. Per qualsiasi omosessuale gli etero sono persone del tutto normali. Per molti etero gli omosessuali sono persone disturbate, "diverse". Cioè, quello che non rientra nella convenzionalità sociale è cmq qualcosa di tarato..Per carità! Se stanno bene loro, stanno bene tutti...però maremma bona, mica son normali quei due là..

Buscopann


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un pò di risposte sulla coppia aperta.
> 
> Mi sorge spontanea una riflessione. Perchè molte persone, probabilmente la maggior parte, non riescono mai ad accettare che possono esistere modi di amarsi diversi da quello di cui noi siamo capaci?
> In poche parole. Convenzionalmente, se una coppia è una coppia non deve coinvolgere altre persone nel loro erotismo e nella loro intimità, perchè altrimenti queste persone non si amano, o almeno non secondo quello che è ritenuto essere l'amore. Come se qualcuno potesse definire degli standard per l'amore..
> ...


Mi fai morire tante parole e poi alla fine............


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Gennaio 2008)

*busco*

Buscopann io credo di aver argomentato nel merito.

Dove ho scritto che non li accetto?

Semmai avrei potuto scriverti" fino ad oggi ho escluso un amore condominiale - me la concedi la definizione- perchè è una modalità che non risponderebbe al mio modo di Amare"

Se non li accettassi come non accetto gli scarafaggi in casa mia li schiaccerei. o no? 

L'uso dello scarafaggio è improprio, ma non trovavo altra cosa che potesse rendere la non accettazione. spero di non essere equivocata.

Figurati Busco  se mi posso prendere la responsabilità di stare pure a questionare su _come _amano gli altri, quando già e difficile gestire il proprio di Amore. 

Ci si confronta soprattutto per capire meglio il proprio, percapire meglio se stessi, per rafforzarci se vuoi nelle proprie illusioni, questo è il senso che cerco di trovare in ogni mio intervento attraverso l'opinione degli altri...sei d'accordo?


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma se entri nel ragionamento di man e sempre che effettivamente anche lei sia davvero in sintonia col suo sentire, anche quel modo di rapportarsi tiene in conto l'altro/a la cui figura, il suo esserci per l'altro/a non viene inficiato da un rapporto di terzietà con altri ( e ribadisco che anche in simili rapporti non si può pensare ad una promiscuità all'ennesima potenza!)


Sarà come dici, e come dice Busco..... io mi fido, ci mancherebbe (naturalmente pillola e preservativo, hai visto mai.....sai la terziarietà a volte fa di quei "pacchetti")!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (9 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buscopann io credo di aver argomentato nel merito.
> 
> Dove ho scritto che non li accetto?
> 
> ...


Miciolidia scusami..ma io mica mi riferivo a te nello specifico.
Ehm...coda di paglia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













In ogni caso non mi riferivo a te ti ripeto. Dicevo in generale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Gennaio 2008)

bah...tanto qui , come altrove, comunque, si puo' scrivere di tutto e di piu'...e me pare alla fine tutta na...str.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Miciolidia scusami..ma io mica mi riferivo a te nello specifico.
> Ehm...coda di paglia?
> 
> 
> ...


 
No coda di paglia...speravo che un condominio mi rispondesse davvero Busco...chissà mai che mi converta anche io.


----------



## @lex (9 Gennaio 2008)

Signori si nasce, non si diventa...............


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un pò di risposte sulla coppia aperta.
> 
> Mi sorge spontanea una riflessione. Perchè molte persone, probabilmente la maggior parte, non riescono mai ad accettare che possono esistere modi di amarsi diversi da quello di cui noi siamo capaci?
> In poche parole. Convenzionalmente, se una coppia è una coppia non deve coinvolgere altre persone nel loro erotismo e nella loro intimità, perchè altrimenti queste persone non si amano, o almeno non secondo quello che è ritenuto essere l'amore. Come se qualcuno potesse definire degli standard per l'amore..
> ...


una cosa è l'orientamento sessuale e un'altra l'universalità delsentimento amoroso.
immagino che per gli omosessuali il senso di "appartenenza " nella passione amorosoa sia lo stesso.
non ti chiedi come mai, con tutta la tua disponibilità intellettuale ,proprio non ti riesce di pensare con tranquillità alla tua ragazza con un altro?
secondote da cosa è data quest'apertura se non ad una  relativa freddezza emotiva che è impensabile quando sei innamorato?
se vogliamo parlare semplicemente dal punto di vista teorico niente si può escludere ma se poi ci guardiamo tra di noi scopriamo che è per uttti la stessa cosa.
e non mi sento per questo un'intollerante


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> una cosa è l'orientamento sessuale e un'altra l'universalità delsentimento amoroso.
> immagino che per gli omosessuali il senso di "appartenenza " nella passione amorosoa sia lo stesso.
> non ti chiedi come mai, con tutta la tua disponibilità intellettuale ,proprio non ti riesce di pensare con tranquillità alla tua ragazza con un altro?
> secondote da cosa è data quest'apertura se non ad una relativa freddezza emotiva che è impensabile quando sei innamorato?
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (9 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> una cosa è l'orientamento sessuale e un'altra l'universalità delsentimento amoroso.
> immagino che per gli omosessuali il senso di "appartenenza " nella passione amorosoa sia lo stesso.
> non ti chiedi come mai, con tutta la tua disponibilità intellettuale ,proprio non ti riesce di pensare con tranquillità alla tua ragazza con un altro?
> secondote da cosa è data quest'apertura se non ad una relativa freddezza emotiva che è impensabile quando sei innamorato?
> ...


Ma per piacereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ok ragazzi...Femmina ha risolto il più grande mistero della vita: l'amore.
Ora possiamo chiudere il Forum e andare in pace

Buscopann


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Convenzionalmente, se una coppia è una coppia non deve coinvolgere altre persone nel loro erotismo e nella loro intimità, perchè altrimenti queste persone non si amano, o almeno non secondo quello che è ritenuto essere l'amore. Come se qualcuno potesse definire degli standard per l'amore..


Nessuno se non la coppia può definire lo standard, ma che la coppia aperta possa esistere, mah ... difficile, molto difficile. Ci vuole un amore talmente grande che...
E poi anche le persone coinvolte devono essere all'altezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Essere sicuri di se stessi. Non sentirsi mai sminuiti.Lo so che è difficile.


Ma se si è sicuri di se stessi non si va alla continua ricerca di conferme in rapporti effimeri con persone intercambiabili che ci considerano altrettanto intercambiabili...


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuno se non la coppia può definire lo standard, ma che la coppia aperta possa esistere, mah ... difficile, molto difficile. Ci vuole un amore talmente grande che...
> E poi anche le persone coinvolte devono essere all'altezza.


La questione non è se io, te o chiunque altro riuscirebbe a gestire un rapporto di coppia di questo tipo. E' ovvio che la risposta per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è NO.
Il punto invece è non solo prendere atto e accettare che le coppie aperte esistono, ma nemmeno avere la presunzione di ritenere che quello che loro spacciano per amore sia in realtà un grande compromesso.
Il discorso è sbagliato in principio. Nel senso che parte dal presupposto che siccome io, come la stragrande maggioranza delle persone, non ne sarei capace, una tale forma di rapporto non potrebbe esistere se le due persone si amassero davvero. In poche parole, ciò che non capiamo non può esistere.

Una volta una ragazza mi disse (non so se sia farina del suo sacco o una frase riportata):" quelli che mi criticano lo fanno molto spesso per invidia, perchè vedono in me quello che loro non potranno mai essere".
In questo caso non voglio dire che si prova invidia per non riuscire a gestire un rapporto di questo tipo, ma certamente le critiche e i dubbi sulla veridicità dell'amore tra queste persone sono esclusivamente dovute al fatto che c'è in ballo qualcosa che noi probabilmente non capiremo mai. E siccome non lo capiamo, come ho detto più sopra, non può esistere.

Buscopann


----------



## Old adiemus (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La questione non è se io, te o chiunque altro riuscirebbe a gestire un rapporto di coppia di questo tipo. E' ovvio che la risposta per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è NO.
> Il punto invece è non solo prendere atto e accettare che le coppie aperte esistono, ma nemmeno avere la presunzione di ritenere che quello che loro spacciano per amore sia in realtà un grande compromesso.
> Il discorso è sbagliato in principio. Nel senso che parte dal presupposto che siccome io, come la stragrande maggioranza delle persone, non ne sarei capace, una tale forma di rapporto non potrebbe esistere se le due persone si amassero davvero. In poche parole, ciò che non capiamo non può esistere.
> 
> ...


Dici che non esiste una regola da tenere in considerazione per non essere di parte ma decifrare il giusto dallo sbagliato?
Possiamo differenziare il giusto ritenuto dal fedele con il giusto ritenuto dall'infedele? Possiamo differenziare il giusto di una coppia "chiusa" con il giusto di una coppia "aperta"? O in base a una persona come la pensa, si parla di giusto o di sbagliato?
Adiemus​


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Dici che non esiste una regola da tenere in considerazione per non essere di parte ma decifrare il giusto dallo sbagliato?
> Possiamo differenziare il giusto ritenuto dal fedele con il giusto ritenuto dall'infedele? Possiamo differenziare il giusto di una coppia "chiusa" con il giusto di una coppia "aperta"? O in base a una persona come la pensa, si parla di giusto o di sbagliato?
> 
> Adiemus​


E cosa farebbero di sbagliato queste coppie? Fanno del male a qualcuno? A chi?

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E cosa farebbero di sbagliato queste coppie? Fanno del male a qualcuno? A chi?
> 
> Buscopann


Quante frasi dubitative.
Se i partner cercano altro oltre la coppia significa che son solo non soddisfano uno tutte le esigenze dell'altro (che è cosa buona e giusta ...nessuno può avere la presunzione di farlo e non è auspicabile) ma non si soddisfano nel senso che non si bastano neppure nel momento più intimo e comunicativo della relazione.
Come si possa supporre non solo amore, ma un grande amore in tutto ciò mi è difficile da capire. A meno che non si consideri una componente di sofferenza e di messa alla prova segno di grande amore.


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me si è ispirato a "jo soi gisas"
> *alias turturro quando balla vestito di viola durante la partita di bowling in "il grande lebowksi" *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fay (10 Gennaio 2008)

"Come si possa supporre non solo amore, ma un grande amore in tutto ciò mi è difficile da capire. A meno che non si consideri una componente di sofferenza e di messa alla prova segno di grande amore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  "  Persa/Ritrovata

E' tutto là Persa, hai centrato il nocciolo della questione! BRAVA!


----------



## Old adiemus (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E cosa farebbero di sbagliato queste coppie? Fanno del male a qualcuno? A chi?
> 
> Buscopann


Non fanno nulla di male, perchè coppie formate da entrambe le persone propense alla coppia libera, sono favorevoli appunto alla libertà e al tradimento (quando parlavo di coppie "Felici & Cornute" e non "Felici & Contente" ..... ricordi?).
Non si fanno del male tra loro, questi personaggi. Ma da qui a dire che la coppia libera è giusta quanto la coppia non libera ..... ce ne vuole ..... puoi essere favorevole, Buscopann, ma non paragonarmi la fedeltà con l'infedeltà.
Riporto in grassetto quanto scritto da Persa-Ritrovata, perchè non solo mi sembra un osservazione giusta, ma fa anche riflettere. E se le coppie aperte fossero un minimo sincere, non potrebbero darle torto, in specifico modo su quanto ho sottolineato.

*Quante frasi dubitative.
Se i partner cercano altro oltre la coppia significa che son solo non soddisfano uno tutte le esigenze dell'altro (che è cosa buona e giusta ...nessuno può avere la presunzione di farlo e non è auspicabile) ma non si soddisfano nel senso che non si bastano neppure nel momento più intimo e comunicativo della relazione.
Come si possa supporre non solo amore, ma un grande amore in tutto ciò mi è difficile da capire. A meno che non si consideri una componente di sofferenza e di messa alla prova segno di grande amore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
Adiemus​


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuno se non la coppia può definire lo standard, ma che la coppia aperta possa esistere, mah ... difficile, molto difficile. Ci vuole un amore talmente grande che...
> E poi anche le persone coinvolte devono essere all'altezza.


Adesso si chiama essere all'altezza?? Insomma cambia proprio il modo di rapportarsi... ma alla fine diciamocela tutta, stiamo facendo passare per apertura mentale lo strofinio degli organi sessuali dove e con chi capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me si è ispirato a "jo soi gisas"
> alias turturro quando balla vestito di viola durante la partita di bowling in "il grande lebowksi"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*tra l'altro*

Tanto per parlare, immagino che le persone che "servono" in questi frangenti siano contatti occasionali, ma comunque non farebbe differenza... Questi, che ovviamente si berranno la versione di questa coppia aperta e libertaria, che ruolo hanno ..... comparse in una recita familiare che viene passata per trasparenza.... lo sarà anche ma quanto compiacimento farisaico vedo in questo orgoglio .... ci si compiace di essere come si è, certi del plauso degli altri, come i farisei lo erano di quello del Signore.... d'altronde non vedevano la LORO "ipocrisia"!!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un pò di risposte sulla coppia aperta.
> 
> Mi sorge spontanea una riflessione. Perchè molte persone, probabilmente la maggior parte, non riescono mai ad accettare che possono esistere modi di amarsi diversi da quello di cui noi siamo capaci?
> In poche parole. Convenzionalmente, se una coppia è una coppia non deve coinvolgere altre persone nel loro erotismo e nella loro intimità, perchè altrimenti queste persone non si amano, o almeno non secondo quello che è ritenuto essere l'amore. Come se qualcuno potesse definire degli standard per l'amore..
> ...


... Busco, che fai?... fai finta di non capire?... suvvia... vai a leggerti le mie risposte... per quanto mi riguarda, quei due, contenti loro, possono trombarsi ancher una squadra di calcio... che importa?... come dici tu, ognuno, fatte salve le norme di legge, può fare quel cazzo che gli pare... chi glielo vieta?... fuori luogo, poi, il tuo paragone con gli omosessuali, categoria che ha conosciuto persecuzioni e discriminazioni... ad anche le deportazioni naziste... la VERA questione, qui, è un'altra: questo ragazzo viene a raccontarci che LUI è l'unico sincero, dato che vive in questo modo, mentre gli altri, sguazzano nella finzione, nell'inganno e nell'ipocrisia... perché pur vivendo anche loro così, _fingono ipocritamente_... QUESTO è il punto!... il vero razzista, è LUI... chi giudica l'operato degli altri in maniera negativa, è LUI... capisci?... infatti, alla mia obiezione, se l'è data a gambe levate come un bambino di prima elementare...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso si chiama essere all'altezza?? Insomma cambia proprio il modo di rapportarsi... ma alla fine diciamocela tutta, stiamo facendo passare per apertura mentale lo strofinio degli organi sessuali dove e con chi capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro la semplicità di espressione. Alla fine è così. 
Alla fine mi domando, premetto non ho letto tutti i post, ma insomma che differenza c'è tra il tradire e quello che fanno loro? Solo che è tutto alla luce del sole. Condannare lo squallidume del tradimento ed invece accettare l'apertura di coppia come nuovo modello matrimoniale, credere che sia la medicina di tutti i mali dei matrimoni in crisi? 
Io sono aperta a tutto agli omosessuali, alle coppie di fatto, ai matrimoni strani, ma pero' non riesco ad accettarlo, lo tollero ma non l'accetto, non riesco a vederlo come modello applicabile a me per la mia natura possessiva. Non mi ricordo chi ha scritto prima quando il mio uomo mi dice che sono sua, io sono così e credetemi evito di pensare che esista la moglie del mio amante perchè se solo ci penso vado ai matti.


----------



## Iris (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso si chiama essere all'altezza?? Insomma cambia proprio il modo di rapportarsi... ma alla fine diciamocela tutta, stiamo facendo passare per apertura mentale lo strofinio degli organi sessuali dove e con chi capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
D'altronde esistono individui che non possono avere aperture o chiusure mentali, per carenza di materia grigia. Quindi l'unica forma di apertura che possono consentirsi è quella dei pantaloni...(il discorso vale anche al femminile naturalmente).


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Busco, che fai?... fai finta di non capire?... suvvia... vai a leggerti le mie risposte... per quanto mi riguarda, quei due, contenti loro, possono trombarsi ancher una squadra di calcio... che importa?... come dici tu, ognuno, fatte salve le norme di legge, può fare quel cazzo che gli pare... chi glielo vieta?... fuori luogo, poi, il tuo paragone con gli omosessuali, categoria che ha conosciuto persecuzioni e discriminazioni... ad anche le deportazioni naziste... la VERA questione, qui, è un'altra: questo ragazzo viene a raccontarci che LUI è l'unico sincero, dato che vive in questo modo, mentre gli altri, sguazzano nella finzione, nell'inganno e nell'ipocrisia... perché pur vivendo anche loro così, _fingono ipocritamente_... QUESTO è il punto!... il vero razzista, è LUI... chi giudica l'operato degli altri in maniera negativa, è LUI... capisci?... infatti, alla mia obiezione, se l'è data a gambe levate come un bambino di prima elementare...


Buongiorno!!!!
Beh Chen tutti i torti non li ha nel senso che io tradisco ma insomma non metto i manifesti, è vero non sguazzo nella sincerità, tradisco seminando menzogne ed inganno, pero' non mi vedo ipocrita. Son qui e dico che tradisco, non dico bugie a me stessa. 
Una cosa bellina da chiedergli sarebbe, ma è scappato tanto era convinto delle sue teorie, se tutta questa apertura di coppia viene anche reclamizzata. Cioè ha la faccia come il culo di sventolarla ovunque o è una cosa privata tra lui e lei?????? Perchè senno' è troppo bello fare gli aperti mentali e poi nella società nascondersi nei panni dei comuni mortali.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La questione non è se io, te o chiunque altro riuscirebbe a gestire un rapporto di coppia di questo tipo. E' ovvio che la risposta per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è NO.
> Il punto invece è non solo prendere atto e accettare che le coppie aperte esistono, ma nemmeno avere la presunzione di ritenere che quello che loro spacciano per amore sia in realtà un grande compromesso.
> Il discorso è sbagliato in principio. Nel senso che parte dal presupposto che siccome io, come la stragrande maggioranza delle persone, non ne sarei capace, una tale forma di rapporto non potrebbe esistere se le due persone si amassero davvero. In poche parole, ciò che non capiamo non può esistere.
> 
> ...


 


hai fatto un ottimo esempio per parlarci della presunzione.....ma di questa ragazza però...
in un contesto di 100 persone dove 99 seguono un percorso si può certo capire chi ne preferisce un altro ma non è sicuramente così logico pensare che gli altri abbiano invidia per lui....perchè mai???
a questo punto l'intolleranza è decisamente da parte dell'"alternativo".
infatti....tu ti senti ipocrita?


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Grande film! Il Drugo


----------



## Iago (10 Gennaio 2008)

*man...*

non ho letto granchè...solo una domanda: ogni quanto tempo fate i test delle malattie? 
(con la folla a letto...)
sai...se dobbiamo gettare "nueve basi"...vorrei sapere anche qualcosa di carattere tecnico...gli odori, le tracce ecc come si vivono, ...magari vi scambiate i dolci a Natale...?!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!!!
> Beh Chen tutti i torti non li ha nel senso che io tradisco ma insomma non metto i manifesti, è vero non sguazzo nella sincerità, tradisco seminando menzogne ed inganno, pero' non mi vedo ipocrita. *Son qui e dico che tradisco, non dico bugie a me stessa. *
> Una cosa bellina da chiedergli sarebbe, ma è scappato tanto era convinto delle sue teorie, se tutta questa apertura di coppia viene anche reclamizzata. Cioè ha la faccia come il culo di sventolarla ovunque o è una cosa privata tra lui e lei?????? Perchè senno' è troppo bello fare gli aperti mentali e poi nella società nascondersi nei panni dei comuni mortali.


bella forza, qua sei anonima chi te conosce, vorrei vedere se hai lo stesso pelo sullo stomaco a dichiarare cio' apertamente negli ambienti che bazzichi tu ed i tuoi figli se ne hai....

mi sa che "fuori" non ti sbottoni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  , ma sei anche tu ipocrita...

o no?


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> hai fatto un ottimo esempio per parlarci della presunzione.....ma di questa ragazza però...
> in un contesto di 100 persone dove 99 seguono un percorso si può certo capire chi ne preferisce un altro ma non è sicuramente così logico pensare che gli altri abbiano invidia per lui....perchè mai???
> a questo punto l'intolleranza è decisamente da parte dell'"alternativo".
> infatti....tu ti senti ipocrita?


 
Assolutamente d'accordo.... che significa la frase "loro non potranno mai essere....etcd".... questa tizia presume che il SUO modo di rapportarsi sia invidiabile?
Bene allora io posso benissimo pensare chesia invidiabile non dovermi infilare in tutti i letti possibili per gratificare il mio inguine e la mia necessiytà di conferme? E' solo un'altra visuale, ma legittima come la sua....
E' veramente presunzione di essere liberale ed invidiabile..... io, tanto per non smetirmi, in una donna che colleziona uomini più che liberalità vedo una sorta di disperazione..... perfino Wilde, campione di liberalità, disse che una donna troppo truccata o scollacciata nasconde sempre un po' di disperazione.... ed era ben meno che fare la galoppina orizzontale!
Bruja


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... non dovermi infilare in tutti i letti possibili per gratificare il mio inguine e la mia necessiytà di conferme? E' solo un'altra visuale, ma legittima come la sua....
> E' veramente presunzione di essere liberale ed invidiabile.....


Infatti. Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. E a questo mi riferivo con l'essere all'altezza. Non è questione di gratificazione e conferma, ma complicità e condivisione DELLA COPPIA che va oltre i canoni tradizionali. E che deve essere agita da entrambe le parti, non subita da chi dei due per "amore" si sacrifica...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.... che significa la frase "loro non potranno mai essere....etcd".... questa tizia presume che il SUO modo di rapportarsi sia invidiabile?
> Bene allora io posso benissimo pensare chesia invidiabile non dovermi infilare in tutti i letti possibili per gratificare il mio inguine e la mia necessiytà di conferme? E' solo un'altra visuale, ma legittima come la sua....
> E' veramente presunzione di essere liberale ed invidiabile..... io, tanto per non smetirmi, in una donna che colleziona uomini più che liberalità vedo una sorta di disperazione..... perfino Wilde, campione di liberalità, disse che una donna troppo truccata o scollacciata nasconde sempre un po' di disperazione.... ed era ben meno che fare la galoppina orizzontale!
> Bruja


quoto e rilancio...seguire troppo o avere solo istinti e' una regressione e non un'evoluzione, dato che in una relazione interpersonale non c'e' solo l'istinto da soddisfare col sesso, ma BEN ALTRO che vedo difficile s'instauri tra le comitive di allegri partecipanti ai meeting molto scoperecci e poco dell'amicizia anche se cio' non e' assolutamente un proclama per farvi seguire i meeting dell'amicizia (anzi Bin Laden credo che non abbia le coordinate di Rimini) dato che quelli di CL mi stanno sul kazzo (ed anche sulle adiacenze)!


----------



## Old Cat (10 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se si è sicuri di se stessi non si va alla continua ricerca di conferme in rapporti effimeri con persone intercambiabili che ci considerano altrettanto intercambiabili...


 
penso che in questi casi  andando con vari patners non si cercano conferme o chissà cosa..... lo si fa punto e basta per il piacere di farlo senza porsi tanti problemi.


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Tristano*



Tristano ha detto:


> penso che in questi casi andando con vari patners non si cercano conferme o chissà cosa..... lo si fa punto e basta per il piacere di farlo senza porsi tanti problemi.


 
E' sempre questione di contingenza..... c'è chi riempie la coppa del piacere e chi si piglia le conferme che gli/le abbisognano, ma sotto sotto c'è sempre un filino di autocompiacimento nel credere che certo collezionismo renda più invidiabili!!!
E' come per i gioco..... una giusta misura è più che accettabile, il vizio spesso rovina, salvo che non si sia dei bari o dei professionisti, ed i bari, nello specifico dei rapporti sessuali, sono un'altra categoria di gente che "se la racconta"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> bella forza, qua sei anonima chi te conosce, vorrei vedere se hai lo stesso pelo sullo stomaco a dichiarare cio' apertamente negli ambienti che bazzichi tu ed i tuoi figli se ne hai....
> 
> mi sa che "fuori" non ti sbottoni...
> 
> ...


replico: facciamo ad intendersi e capirsi. 
Hai letto quello che ho scritto sotto??????? Io ho detto che non sono ipocrita con me stessa e sono consapevole di quello che faccio, ma ovvio non lo sbandiero. Idem per LUI! Lui da' degli ipocriti a noi e si definisce libertino solo perchè ne è a conoscenza il suo coniuge??????
Son curiosa di sapere se anche lui al di fuori delle mure domestiche, tra l'altro parecchio affollate, sbandiera ai 4 venti di essere una coppia aperta oppure quando entra al lavoro magari scherzando con i colleghi fa' anche lui l'ipocrita!


----------



## Old Cat (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' sempre questione di contingenza..... c'è chi riempie la coppa del piacere e chi si piglia le conferme che gli/le abbisognano, ma sotto sotto c'è sempre un filino di autocompiacimento nel credere che certo collezionismo renda più invidiabili!!!
> E' come per i gioco..... una giusta misura è più che accettabile, il vizio spesso rovina, salvo che non si sia dei bari o dei professionisti, ed i bari, nello specifico dei rapporti sessuali, sono un'altra categoria di gente che "se la racconta"!!!
> Bruja


 

ma non penso neanche che collezionino.
Collezionare implica in se l'atto del ricordo delle esperienze e persone passate.
Gli individui che amano fare sesso con più persone lo fanno perchè a loro piace così, la novità, diversificare.

Non è nemmeno vero che lo fanno perchè nella coppia non si è soddisfatti.
Ad un uomo può piacere farlo una volta con una bruna, una volta con una bionda, frigida, multiorgasmica....... pelosa e non.

Ovvio che una sola donna non ha tutte queste caratteristiche.
E' come andare in pasticceria o pizzeria, a chi piace sempre la solita pizza e ne è contento e a chi piace cambiare e sperimentare gusti nuovi....

.... non migliori, swolo diversi.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> replico: facciamo ad intendersi e capirsi.
> Hai letto quello che ho scritto sotto??????? Io ho detto che non sono ipocrita con me stessa e sono consapevole di quello che faccio, ma ovvio non lo sbandiero. Idem per LUI! Lui da' degli ipocriti a noi e si definisce libertino solo perchè ne è a conoscenza il suo coniuge??????
> Son curiosa di sapere se anche lui al di fuori delle mure domestiche, tra l'altro parecchio affollate, sbandiera ai 4 venti di essere una coppia aperta oppure quando entra al lavoro magari scherzando con i colleghi fa' anche lui l'ipocrita!


ah ma t'ho capita non ti preoccupare e a dispetto della tua inutile precisazione, io ti ripeto che sei ipocrita uguaglio perche' nessun traditore, anche non seriale, si considera un santo ma piuttosto una merda, (a parte qualcuno) ma non per un rispetto pedissequo ai dogmi religiosi inculcati e piu' o meno attecchiti, ma per rispetto al coincidente principio laico del non fare agli altri cio' che non vorresti fosse fatto a te, o fate agli altri cio' che vorreste fosse fatto a voi, o fate agli altri cio' che non vorreste fosse fatto a voi....mo' nun  me ricordo pero'....me faccio un caffe'...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> perfino Wilde, campione di liberalità, disse che una donna troppo truccata o scollacciata nasconde sempre un po' di disperazione....


Wilde era veramente eccezionale...profetico...così moderno.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Dovevano per forza spezzarlo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













La sua morte (dopo la devastante condanna ai lavori forzati...) è stata la tragedia che ne ha annunciate tante altre....in quel secolo di m....che è stato il Novecento.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grande film! Il Drugo


te la ricordi questa scena?


*drugo e il capitano di polizia.*
_Conosco i miei diritti, amico.
Tu non conosci un cazzo, Lebowski.
Voglio un avvocato, porca puttana! Perry Mason, capito? Oppure…Matlock.
Il signor Treehorn dice che ha dovuto farti allontanare dalla festa che dava in giardino, perché eri ubriaco e molesto.
Il signor Treehorn tratta gli oggetti come donne, lo sapeva?
Il signor Treehorn fa girare molti soldi in questa città, tu fai girare solo le palle. La nostra è una graziosa cittadina balneare, e il mio obiettivo è mantenerla tranquilla. Perciò ti chiarisco una cosa: non mi piace che tu vada in giro a importunare i nostri cittadini, col tuo cognome da mezza sega, con la tua faccia da mezza sega, con i tuoi modi da mezza sega, e non mi piaci tu, mezza sega. Sono stato abbastanza chiaro?
Mi spiace, non stavo ascoltando._


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


ho trovato anche la scena...

















http://www.youtube.com/v/w034XKUf52o&rel=1


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te la ricordi questa scena?
> 
> 
> *drugo e il capitano di polizia.*
> ...



minkia che memoria...io al massimo me ricordo...IO sono tuo padre...Ehi stai parlando con me??...e sei tutto chiacchiere e distintivo....

sarei andato bene all'epoca del muto...

pensa che qua leggo in continuazione...che la forza sia con te, con voi etcetc, mi sembra di ricordare qualcosa ma poi nisba...

bah!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> minkia che memoria...io al massimo me ricordo...IO sono tuo padre...Ehi stai parlando con me??...e sei tutto chiacchiere e distintivo....
> 
> sarei andato bene all'epoca del muto...
> 
> ...


eh beh. ci sono film che conosco praticamente a memoria.
pochi eh.
e poi c'è google che mi aiuta dove ho un vuoto.
ma il grande leboski dei coen è un capolavoro assoluto, almeno per i miei gusti


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te la ricordi questa scena?
> 
> 
> *drugo e il capitano di polizia.*
> ...
























...ma perchè, la scena finale con le ceneri dell'amico morto nella scatola di biscotti...e l'altro demente che la apre controvento...


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh beh. ci sono film che conosco praticamente a memoria.
> pochi eh.
> e poi c'è google che mi aiuta dove ho un vuoto.
> *ma il grande leboski dei coen è un capolavoro assoluto, almeno per i miei gusti*


Quoto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...insieme a Trainspotting, Pulp Fiction, Alien, Blade Runner, Dead Man (con un J. Deep straordinario)........e diversi altri.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma perchè, la scena finale con le ceneri dell'amico morto nella scatola di biscotti...e l'altro demente che la apre controvento...


ahahahah sì sì... 
povero donny che doveva sempre stare zitto...
_Donny non è il tuo campo…_

_












_


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai dimenticato natural born killers, restando nel genere


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ahahahah sì sì...
> povero donny che doveva sempre stare zitto...
> _Donny non è il tuo campo…_
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AmiYSD1KGg


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai dimenticato natural born killers, restando nel genere


eh si...dimenticati diversi! Arancia Meccanica, ad esempio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuzT-vdH1CY


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

per me er top e' C'era una volta in America con la colonna sonora spettacolare del tema di DebboraH (con l'acca)   

	
	
		
		
	


	

















poi a pari merito, il filmino del primo bagnetto de mi fija nella bagnarola in bagno con altrettanto stupenda soundtrack di Heidi e poi per ultimo ma non ultimo, er filmino dell'11 settembre, quello relativo al Pentagono...un vero capolavoro in appena 4 fotogrammi!!!!























comunque per uscire dall'OT, penso di rientrare alla grande se considero la  grandissima, supermegagalattica (etcetcetc) @@##!!!]*** della Binetti come ar toppe dell'ipocrisia....

ma li morte'...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per me er top e' C'era una volta in America con la colonna sonora spettacolare del tema di DebboraH (con l'acca)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ipocrita perché?
perché ha sbagliato coalizione o per quello che vota in aula?
io propendo per la prima..


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ipocrita perché?
> perché ha sbagliato coalizione o per quello che vota in aula?
> io propendo per la prima..


ma che sbagliato coalizione, e' stata messa li' per seguire il disegno che si e' ormai delineato....ipocrita per esempio il considerare amorale ed impedire l'uso del preservativo pure agli africani che devono controllare le nascite con l'Ogino-Knaus....e le malattie?Amen!

ma rob' de matt'....qua bisogna fare qualcosa...qualcuno ha il cellulare di Bin?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma che sbagliato coalizione, e' stata messa li' per seguire il disegno che si e' ormai delineato....ipocrita per esempio il considerare amorale ed impedire l'uso del preservativo pure agli africani che devono controllare le nascite con l'Ogino-Knaus....e le malattie?Amen!
> 
> ma rob' de matt'....qua bisogna fare qualcosa...qualcuno ha il cellulare di Bin?


 
che banda... fra lei, ruini, bagnasco e company...
ci avranno 400 anni in 3...


----------



## MariLea (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Busco, che fai?... fai finta di non capire?... suvvia... vai a leggerti le mie risposte... per quanto mi riguarda, quei due, contenti loro, possono trombarsi ancher una squadra di calcio... che importa?... come dici tu, ognuno, fatte salve le norme di legge, può fare quel cazzo che gli pare... chi glielo vieta?... fuori luogo, poi, il tuo paragone con gli omosessuali, categoria che ha conosciuto persecuzioni e discriminazioni... ad anche le deportazioni naziste... la VERA questione, qui, è un'altra: questo ragazzo viene a raccontarci che LUI è l'unico sincero, dato che vive in questo modo, mentre gli altri, sguazzano nella finzione, nell'inganno e nell'ipocrisia... perché pur vivendo anche loro così, _fingono ipocritamente_... QUESTO è il punto!... il vero razzista, è LUI... chi giudica l'operato degli altri in maniera negativa, è LUI... capisci?... infatti, alla mia obiezione, se l'è data a gambe levate come un bambino di prima elementare...


Concordo con Busco... ovvio che il riferimento agli omosessuali si riferiva solo alla non comprensione da parte di molti etero che li discriminano e spesso li prendono in giro in maniera pesante per pura ignoranza del loro essere...
Lo stesso si è fatto sempre qui sul forum quando entra qualcuno che vive la sessualità in modo diverso dalla maggioranza... tutti a dargli addosso e ad enunciare la giusta formula dell'amore... 
In effetti man ci ha definiti ipocriti, ma leggendo qui in giro... credo che non abbia tutti i torti, io in primis ho i miei limiti... quando il mio ex, dopo due anni di accordo a 360°, mi chiese questo tipo di "apertura" gli risposi di preferire le belle vecchie corna tradizionali  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e lo lasciai... ma riconosco che è un mio limite e ti dirò di più... son passati altri due anni in cui lo frequento saltuariamente e molti fatti mi dimostrano che chi amava di più era lui... ovvio che non ci credete ma tant'è...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che banda... fra lei, ruini, bagnasco e company...
> ci avranno 400 anni in 3...


ho deciso...me ne vado da Zapatero (Chavez e' troppo lontano...me scoccio in viaggio) che e' l'unico che si e' liberato del clero....

guarda sto gia' al cekkin, tanto me basta sol lo spazzolin!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Concordo con Busco... ovvio che il riferimento agli omosessuali si riferiva solo alla non comprensione da parte di molti etero che li discriminano e spesso li prendono in giro in maniera pesante per pura ignoranza del loro essere...
> Lo stesso si è fatto sempre qui sul forum quando entra qualcuno che vive la sessualità in modo diverso dalla maggioranza... tutti a dargli addosso e ad enunciare la giusta formula dell'amore...
> In effetti man ci ha definiti ipocriti, ma leggendo qui in giro... credo che non abbia tutti i torti, io in primis ho i miei limiti... quando il mio ex, dopo due anni di accordo a 360°, mi chiese questo tipo di "apertura" gli risposi di preferire le belle vecchie corna tradizionali
> 
> ...


E perchè non dovremmo crederti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di cazzate ed errori ne facciamo tutti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Quello che mi chiedo ora è: non hai ripreso appieno il  rapporto con lui per questo tuo limite o perchè ti sei accorta di non amarlo abbastanza?


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Concordo con Busco... ovvio che il riferimento agli omosessuali si riferiva solo alla non comprensione da parte di molti etero che li discriminano e spesso li prendono in giro in maniera pesante per pura ignoranza del loro essere...
> Lo stesso si è fatto sempre qui sul forum quando entra qualcuno che vive la sessualità in modo diverso dalla maggioranza... tutti a dargli addosso e ad enunciare la giusta formula dell'amore...
> In effetti man ci ha definiti ipocriti, ma leggendo qui in giro... credo che non abbia tutti i torti, io in primis ho i miei limiti... quando il mio ex, dopo due anni di accordo a 360°, mi chiese questo tipo di "apertura" gli risposi di preferire le belle vecchie corna tradizionali
> 
> ...


... eh, no... aspetta, bella mia... frena... la parola ipocrisia ha un significato ben preciso... non è che il significato di ipocrisia te lo puoi inventare tu... qui... su due piedi... ipocrisia significa: SIMULAZIONE DI VIRTU' ALLA SCOPO D'INGANNARE... allora, o le parole hanno un significato, oppure, da oggi, io dico che "mela" significa "casa" e tu, che "ipocrisia" significa "ho i miei limiti"... io sostengo da sempre che ognuno, fatta salva la legge, può vivere esattamente come gli pare... ripeto, quello che ho contestato, contesto e contesterò a "man", è il fatto che, vivendo come vive, questo sia ragion sufficiente per additare gli altri come "SIMULATORI DI VIRTU' AL SOLO SCOPO D'INGANNARE"... questa operazione logica, è assolutamente infondata... mi ricorda tanto quel ladro che, di fronte al giudice disse che "tanto son tutti ladri"... consolatorio, forse, ma infondato... non ti pare?... vedi, ognuno viva come gli pare... senza aver però la pretesa di far assurgere il SUO modo di vivere a PARADIGMA del vivere di tutti (anche se gli altri, lo farebbero nascostamente)... questa è la debolezza del ragionamento di "man"... quella di dire che lui e la sua donna vivono nella promiscuita (cosa, peraltro, che non mi sembra né nuova né sconvolgente), per poi affermare, in seconda battuta, che anche gli altri, in realtà, vivono così, solo che non lo ammettono... perché ipocriti...

... ultima considerazione che, in realtà, è una domanda: cos'hai trovato, tu, in questo forum?... tanta ipocrisia?... non mi pare... io ho trovato tanta SOFFERENZA, profonda... in questo forum è questo che prevale: il dolore morale...


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ho deciso...me ne vado da Zapatero (Chavez e' troppo lontano...me scoccio in viaggio) che e' l'unico che si e' liberato del clero....
> 
> guarda sto gia' al cekkin, tanto me basta sol lo spazzolin!!!


... sei un illuso... anche Zapatero e Chavez hanno la loro religione... diversa, ma pur sempre religione...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei un illuso... anche Zapatero e Chavez hanno la loro religione... diversa, ma pur sempre religione...


Dici? Arrivi a rendere religione anche l'ateismo? Vabbe', pero' minkia che libidine quando sfankulano il Vaticano a calci sulle gengive perche' se lo possono permettere....esattamente come noi in Vaticalia!























vado a fare la pappa....


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Dici? Arrivi a rendere religione anche l'ateismo? Vabbe', pero' minkia che libidine quando sfankulano il Vaticano a calci sulle gengive perche' se lo possono permettere....esattamente come noi in Vaticalia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... l'ateismo E' una religione... solo l'agnosticismo ci rende veramente liberi... dire che dio esiste è esattamente come dire che dio non esiste... la natura delle due affermazioni è la medesima... 

... per quanto riguarda le religioni, amico mio, portamene UNA sola che abbia unito gli uomini... non la troverai... perché le religioni DIVIDONO gli uomini... da sempre... e per sempre...


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei un illuso... anche Zapatero e Chavez hanno la loro religione... diversa, ma pur sempre religione...


Zapatero, senza alcun dubbio, il libero mercato. Basta vedere come ha esultato quando, secondo alcuni astrusi calcoli, l'economia spagnola ha superato quella italiana


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ateismo E' una religione... solo l'agnosticismo ci rende veramente liberi... dire che dio esiste è esattamente come dire che dio non esiste... la natura delle due affermazioni è la medesima...
> 
> ... per quanto riguarda le religioni, amico mio, portamene UNA sola che abbia unito gli uomini... non la troverai... *perché le religioni DIVIDONO gli uomini... da sempre... e per sempre...*


 [SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]Credo  nel Dio che ha creato gli uomini, non nel Dio che gli uomini hanno creato. 
([/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]A. Karr)


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Non capisco!!!*

Fatemi capire:ti sposi....poi per qualche motivo caro Man tu e tua miglie incominciate a far le vostre porcate fuori dal regime matrimoniale....non ho ben capito se in presenza di figli o meno...vabbè tanto per voi sarebbe un particolare irrilevante.....a questo punto vi chiedo:MA cazzo lasciarsi no?Da ipocriti vero?MA cosa ci state a fare insieme?Che vi raccontate nel letto la notte con il profumo di altri o altre?Se l'altro era ipodotato o normodotato?o quanto era zoccola l'altra?La falsita è la vostra che state insieme e mi chiedo sulla base di cosa...forse sulla convenienza di trovar sempre qualcuno la sera.....o perchè siete bacchettoni e tradizionalisti..i vostri non capirebbero e non accetterebero un divorzio!!!Ma che palle sta voglia di esser emancipati....moderni....in realtà poi si è solamente coioni e immaturi...le parole ci sono....usiamole!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> [SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]Credo nel Dio che ha creato gli uomini, non nel Dio che gli uomini hanno creato.
> [SIZE=+0]([/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]A. Karr)


... trascurando il fatto che tutti gli dei sono creati dagli uomini... ma questo, chiamiamolo "_dettaglio_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MariLea (10 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E perchè non dovremmo crederti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo di aver fatto un errore, non ho rimpianto per aver chiuso lì e subito... per quanto mi dicesse che ne avrebbe fatto a meno.... quanto tempo avrebbe resistito senza tornare a riprendere il discorso con me o a far per conto suo..? 
Per lui erano già un record quei due anni con una donna sola e mi bastavano... quella mia sulle "corna tradizionali" era solo una battuta perchè in fondo la sua proposta mi aveva offesa.. pur sapendo che non era nelle sue intenzioni... dovevo elaborare... adesso so che non voglio essere né cornuta contenta né tanto meno cornuta infelice  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e l'unica soluzione è rimanere single  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   siamo single entrambi, se ho voglia ci vediamo, diversamente sto bene così


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... trascurando il fatto che tutti *gli dei* sono creati dagli uomini... ma questo, chiamiamolo "_dettaglio_"... hi, hi, hi...


... anche li c'hanno il capomastro


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... anche li c'hanno il capomastro


... se fossimo le creature di un Dio, saremmo creature perfette... un Dio è tale se perfetto... e perfetta è, necessariamente, ogni suo atto e ogni sua azione... dato che la perfezione non può che agire perfettamente e sostanziarsi nella perfezione...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ateismo E' una religione... solo l'agnosticismo ci rende veramente liberi... dire che dio esiste è esattamente come dire che dio non esiste... la natura delle due affermazioni è la medesima...
> 
> ... per quanto riguarda le religioni, amico mio, portamene UNA sola che abbia unito gli uomini... non la troverai... perché le religioni DIVIDONO gli uomini... da sempre... e per sempre...


io siccome non do assolutamente un significato filosofico all'ateismo o mi interessa inquadrarlo nel dominio delle religioni, lo considero un falso problema alla stregua del non essere pro ufo....tu (generico non chen) che invece credi in essi mi costringi in una categoria che non esisteva e pretendi anche da me l'onere della prova, in questo caso la dimostrazione della non esistenza di DIO che invece spetta a te solo procurartela...su di me l'etichetta di ateo o di agnostico e' di conseguenza appiccicata unilateralmente da te ma su di me non s'attacca...anche se lo so che non si puo' mischiare l'ateismo allo agnosticismo e che sono categorie introdotte a seguito delle domande primordiali.

Percio' il collante di un popolo io lo vedo esclusivamente in una finalita' e visione condivisa degli obiettivi del consesso umano considerando i bisogni primari non negoziabili ed avulsi da una necessita' e soddisfacimento legati ad una religione ma ad un principio di solidarieta' e di auto aiuto presente anche nelle societa' animali che non mi pare abbiano frequentato corsi alla Sorbona o si pongano domande filosofiche.

Per me l'applicare gia' solo il buon senso sarebbe una rivoluzione!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se fossimo le creature di un Dio, saremmo creature perfette... un Dio è tale se perfetto... e perfetta è, necessariamente, ogni suo atto e ogni sua azione... dato che la perfezione non può che agire perfettamente e sostanziarsi nella perfezione...


... coLui che ci ha creati ci ha fatto/dato un grande dono: La scelta.

Ognuno sceglie di essere e fare come meglio crede ... e' il tempo che e' limitato ... salvo il fatto che per certa gente/persone, il tempo e' sprecato.


----------



## MariLea (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh, no... aspetta, bella mia... frena... la parola ipocrisia ha un significato ben preciso... non è che il significato di ipocrisia te lo puoi inventare tu... qui... su due piedi... ipocrisia significa: SIMULAZIONE DI VIRTU' ALLA SCOPO D'INGANNARE... allora, o le parole hanno un significato, oppure, da oggi, io dico che "mela" significa "casa" e tu, che "ipocrisia" significa "ho i miei limiti"... io sostengo da sempre che ognuno, fatta salva la legge, può vivere esattamente come gli pare... ripeto, quello che ho contestato, contesto e contesterò a "man", è il fatto che, vivendo come vive, questo sia ragion sufficiente per additare gli altri come "SIMULATORI DI VIRTU' AL SOLO SCOPO D'INGANNARE"... questa operazione logica, è assolutamente infondata... mi ricorda tanto quel ladro che, di fronte al giudice disse che "tanto son tutti ladri"... consolatorio, forse, ma infondato... non ti pare?... vedi, ognuno viva come gli pare... senza aver però la pretesa di far assurgere il SUO modo di vivere a PARADIGMA del vivere di tutti (anche se gli altri, lo farebbero nascostamente)... questa è la debolezza del ragionamento di "man"... quella di dire che lui e la sua donna vivono nella promiscuita (cosa, peraltro, che non mi sembra né nuova né sconvolgente), per poi affermare, in seconda battuta, che anche gli altri, in realtà, vivono così, solo che non lo ammettono... perché ipocriti...
> 
> ... ultima considerazione che, in realtà, è una domanda: cos'hai trovato, tu, in questo forum?... tanta ipocrisia?... non mi pare... io ho trovato tanta SOFFERENZA, profonda... in questo forum è questo che prevale: il dolore morale...


e no.. aspetta tu bello mio... io non voglio inventare niente... e sono la prima sostenitrice del diritto di ognuno di vivere come gli pare (sempre nel rispetto degli altri ovviamente)... ma sinceramente ho letto la pretesa di indicare il giusto "stile di vita" e di "amore" più nelle risposte che nel thread di man...

rispondo alla tua domanda: sul forum ho trovato la sofferenza, il dolore ed il disorientamento di tante belle persone... provocato, non dico da altrettanti, ma da molti moltissimi IPOCRITI!!!
(Non pretendo di sapere cosa sia meglio... ognuno sceglie per sé...)


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... coLui che ci ha creati ci ha fatto/dato un grande dono: La scelta.
> 
> Ognuno sceglie di essere e fare come meglio crede ... e' il tempo che e' limitato ... salvo il fatto che per certa gente/persone, il tempo e' sprecato.


Ma chi ci ha creati? Tu credi davvero che qualcuno lo abbia fatto? E se fosse così...per quale scopo?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi ci ha creati? Tu credi davvero che qualcuno lo abbia fatto? E se fosse così...per quale scopo?


per me se e' vero e' perche' all'epoca, senza Sky o internet la noia doveva essere mortale....

ma sai che palle???


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi ci ha creati? Tu credi davvero che qualcuno lo abbia fatto? E se fosse così...per quale scopo?


Io non lo so ... ma un cervello superiore ci deve pur esser stato per creare tutto cio che ci circonda ... nulla viene dal nulla.


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> io siccome non do assolutamente un significato filosofico all'ateismo o mi interessa inquadrarlo nel dominio delle religioni, lo considero un falso problema alla stregua del non essere pro ufo....tu (generico non chen) che invece credi in essi mi costringi in una categoria che non esisteva e pretendi anche da me l'onere della prova, in questo caso la dimostrazione della non esistenza di DIO che invece spetta a te solo procurartela...su di me l'etichetta di ateo o di agnostico e' di conseguenza appiccicata unilateralmente da te ma su di me non s'attacca...anche se lo so che non si puo' mischiare l'ateismo allo agnosticismo e che sono categorie introdotte a seguito delle domande primordiali.
> 
> Percio' il collante di un popolo io lo vedo esclusivamente in una finalita' e visione condivisa degli obiettivi del consesso umano considerando i bisogni primari non negoziabili ed avulsi da una necessita' e soddisfacimento legati ad una religione ma ad un principio di solidarieta' e di auto aiuto presente anche nelle societa' animali che non mi pare abbiano frequentato corsi alla Sorbona o si pongano domande filosofiche.
> 
> Per me l'applicare gia' solo il buon senso sarebbe una rivoluzione!


... benissimo, ma ci sono alcuni aspetti inoppugnabili:
1) ATEISMO significa NEGAZIONE DELL'ESISTENZA DI DIO... questo è inconfutabile... si contrappone al TEISMO, che ammette l'esistenza di un dio unico e trascendente... è lecito chiarsi fuori da entrambe le categorie, come fai tu... ma questa operazione, comunque tu la voglia etichettare è, in qualche modo, AGNOSTICISMO...
2) come affermi tu, l'ATEISMO è cosa diversa dall'AGNOSTICISMO... unica posizione corretta, a mio parere, rispetto al tema dell'esistenza di DIO...  
3) il rapporto con la religione, per sua natura metafisica, non può che essere basato che sulla FEDE e non, di certo, sul SAPERE... nulla si sà di Dio... nulla può essere affermato o negato di Dio... si può solamente avere o non avere FEDE...
4) tu solleciti l'applicazione di alcuni principi laici circa la natura delle relazioni umane, sottraendone i significati al dominio della metafisica religiosa... su questo, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te... come te, ritengo che assegnare alla sfera metafisico-religiosa il sentimento della solidarietà umana, non sia altro che un'operazione di alienazioni di ciò che è dell'uomo, dall'uomo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e no.. aspetta tu bello mio... io non voglio inventare niente... e sono la prima sostenitrice del diritto di ognuno di vivere come gli pare (sempre nel rispetto degli altri ovviamente)... ma sinceramente ho letto la pretesa di indicare il giusto "stile di vita" e di "amore" più nelle risposte che nel thread di man...
> 
> rispondo alla tua domanda: sul forum ho trovato la sofferenza, il dolore ed il disorientamento di tante belle persone... provocato, non dico da altrettanti, ma da molti moltissimi IPOCRITI!!!
> (Non pretendo di sapere cosa sia meglio... ognuno sceglie per sé...)


... ma come fai a non cogliere che la pretesa di discernere il bene dal male, il vero dal falso, era il muro portante di tutto il discorso di "man"?... fin dal titolo, mi pare... o no?... le reazioni successive, ovviamente, sono state la reazione al suo "_io vivo così e sono sincero... voi vivete come me ma siete falsi_"... come fai ad essere orba rispetto alla natura dell'argomentazione di "_man_"?... suvvia...


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non lo so ... ma un cervello superiore ci deve pur esser stato per creare tutto cio che ci circonda ... *nulla viene dal nulla*.


Come no? Tutto viene dal nulla. O almeno così ci racconta la fisica quantistica. Non serve alcuna causalità. Anzi, una causa creerebbe davvero un problema insolubile. Quello della causa prima.


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come no? Tutto viene dal nulla. O almeno così ci racconta la fisica quantistica. Non serve alcuna causalità. Anzi, una causa creerebbe davvero un problema insolubile. Quello della causa prima.


... spiega a Marì che la creazione ex nihilo E' esattamente quello che il cattolicesimo predica da sempre... quindi, spiega a Marì, che se lei sostiene che nulla viene dal nulla, sta smentendo quanto predicato e scritto nella Bibbia... spiegaglielo... che io non ne ho la forza...


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... spiega a Marì che la creazione ex nihilo E' esattamente quello che il cattolicesimo predica da sempre... quindi, spiega a Marì, che se lei sostiene che nulla viene da nulla, sta smentendo quanto predicato e scritto nella Bibbia... spiegaglielo... che io non ne ho la forza...


Preferisco non addentrarmi in disquisizioni teologiche, Chen


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

...


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... coLui che ci ha creati ci ha fatto/dato un grande dono: La scelta.
> 
> Ognuno sceglie di essere e fare come meglio crede ... e' il tempo che e' limitato ... salvo il fatto che per certa gente/persone, il tempo e' sprecato.


... la scelta è un atto del soggetto... e le sue caratteristiche discendono dalle caratteristiche del soggetto medesimo... non stai rispondendo a quello che ho scritto... ovvero: se Dio ci ha creati e Dio è perfetto, anche la creatura, necessariamente, lo deve essere...


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la scelta è un atto del soggetto... e le sue caratteristiche discendono dalle caratteristiche del soggetto medesimo... non stai rispondendo a quello che ho scritto... ovvero: se Dio ci ha creati e Dio è perfetto, anche la creatura, necessariamente, lo deve essere...


OK, mettiamola cosi: Tu ti ritieni uno/persona che non sbaglia mai ... di essere un "perfetto", giusto? ... non credi che possa capitarti di generare un cretino?


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Preferisco non addentrarmi in disquisizioni teologiche, Chen


... a me, invece, piacciono da morire... sono una palestra per il ragionamento logico... ma con Marì, no davvero... mi farebbe venire l'ipertrofia scrotale... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Be' non volevo scatenare la suscettibilita' di molti ma solo dare la mia opinione se possibile... so' che il tradimento e' una sensazione bellissima ma se fatto senza la paura che ti possa togliere qualcosa nella tua vita familiare penso sia ancora piu' bello o no? Lo so che non e' facile e che si puo' raggiungere solo dopo anni e anni di dialogo e di tolleranza ma se ci pensate puo' essere anche un dono ed un segno di amore per la persona che si ama, poi chi sceglie ed ha la fortuna di non essere mai caduto nella tentazione dell'infedelta' merita rispetto come per'altro chi non crede in certi valori o no?


 

che poi, scusate....scaldarsi tanto con quella che, a mio parere, è solo provocazione pura ...ha senso?
e ammesso che man dicesse sul serio...se i due coniugi sono d'accordo il tradimento non è più tale
stop


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a me, invece, piacciono da morire... sono una palestra per il ragionamento logico... ma con Marì, no davvero... *mi farebbe venire l'ipertrofia scrotale... hi, hi, hi...*


Ecco! Tu se non scendi ad un certo gradino, non sei TU.

Buona continuazione.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ...se i due coniugi sono d'accordo il tradimento non è più tale


e allora come lo chiamiamo?


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e allora come lo chiamiamo?


Porte aperte alla Renault


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... benissimo, ma ci sono alcuni aspetti inoppugnabili:
> 1) ATEISMO significa NEGAZIONE DELL'ESISTENZA DI DIO... questo è inconfutabile... si contrappone al TEISMO, che ammette l'esistenza di un dio unico e trascendente... è lecito chiarsi fuori da entrambe le categorie, come fai tu... ma questa operazione, comunque tu la voglia etichettare è, in qualche modo, AGNOSTICISMO...
> 
> lo so, fino a quando non sara' prodotta la prova regina dall'una o dall'altra parte, ma sempre per il discorso di prima comunque, le categorie prima non c'erano.
> ...


eh gia' specie se poi si aliena dall'uomo  e che era dell'uomo il piu' possibile, 1/4 del patrimonio immobiliare Vaticalico etcetcetc approfittando della debolezza dell'animo umano che deve trovare sempre fuori da se stesso le risposte perche' non dotato di mezzi per risolvere the question...e la ricotta approfitta...


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, mettiamola cosi: Tu ti ritieni uno/persona che non sbaglia mai ... di essere un "perfetto", giusto? ... non credi che possa capitarti di generare un cretino?


... _in primis_, la premessa è sbagliata: io non sono perfetto..._ ri_-tenersi, non è essere... e poi, che cazzo di paragone fai... hi, hi, hi... insomma, guarda, quando scrivi certe cose... non so se potrei generare un cretino... questo non lo so... ma la sensazione di parlare con una cretina... beh, questa mi viene per davvero... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e allora come lo chiamiamo?


fatti loro.
certo rimango dell'idea che l'amore c'entri davvero poco ma lungi da me l'idea di dissuaderli da tale menage.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Sensazione o certezza?


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sensazione o certezza?


... vedi tu... valuta tu... quando leggo certe cose mi cadono le palle...


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _in primis_, la premessa è sbagliata: io non sono perfetto..._ ri_-tenersi, non è essere... e poi, che cazzo di paragone fai... hi, hi, hi... insomma, guarda, quando scrivi certe cose... non so se potrei generare un cretino... questo non lo so... ma la sensazione di parlare con una cretina... beh, questa mi viene per davvero... hi, hi, hi...


Chen sei un ottimo stimolatore! ... ma io godo di testa mia.



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X4ILM7EvGsA

" BECAUSE "
(Lennon/McCartney)

Because the world is round it turns me on
 Because the world is round...aaaaaahhhhhh

 Because the wind is high it blows my mind
 Because the wind is high......aaaaaaaahhhh

 Love is all, love is new
 Love is all, love is you

 Because the sky is blue, it makes me cry
 Because the sky is blue.......aaaaaaaahhhh

 Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh....​


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sensazione o certezza?



Per caso ti manca il vafffanculo quotidiano di Anna, e lo cerchi da me?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la scelta è un atto del soggetto... e le sue caratteristiche discendono dalle caratteristiche del soggetto medesimo... non stai rispondendo a quello che ho scritto... ovvero: se Dio ci ha creati e *Dio è perfetto*, anche la creatura, necessariamente, lo deve essere...


beh dimentichi che in effetti so' 3 (Padre, Figlio, Spirito Santo) ma io manco in tre vedo la perfezione, me sa che ce vole na revisione....se pensi che il papa viene scelto su ispirazione dello Spirito Santo, a vede' sto gran risultato, per qualcuno e' ora di rottamasion....e senza incentivi....gia' dati!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Ma ti ricordi di compos...di ari....di giulia....insomma la riqualificazione di questo forum procede sempre peggio.....chi arriva è molto peggio di chi va via....!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi tu... valuta tu... quando leggo certe cose mi cadono le palle...


Riguadati! ... abbi cura di te Chen-Chen.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti ricordi di compos...di ari....di giulia....*insomma la riqualificazione di questo forum procede sempre peggio.*....chi arriva è molto peggio di chi va via....!!!


E come mai tu stai ancora qua? ... non ti senti scaduto?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi tu... valuta tu... quando leggo certe cose mi cadono le palle...


ma se non ha nemmeno capito di cosa stavate parlando.. cosa vuoi che valuti...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E come mai tu stai ancora qua? ... non ti senti scaduto?


no. ha chiesto un cambio turno, mi sa...


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a me, invece, piacciono da morire... sono una palestra per il ragionamento logico... ma con Marì, no davvero... mi farebbe venire l'ipertrofia scrotale... hi, hi, hi...


Si Chen, anche a me...ma quelle filosofiche. La teologia invece la lascio volentieri a maghi, cartomanti e preti.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Appunto*

Anna e marì non mi meraviglia la vostra"AMICIZIA"....e non vorrei scadere di piu!!Chen quanto hai ragione......!!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si Chen, anche a me...ma quelle filosofiche. La teologia invece la lascio volentieri a* maghi, cartomanti e preti.*


Categoria a me sconosciuta.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna e marì non mi meraviglia la vostra"AMICIZIA"....e non vorrei scadere di piu!!Chen quanto hai ragione......!!!!


a bello (vabbe' e' buio nun te vedo)

so' puro amighe mie....qualcosa da dichiarare?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna e marì non mi meraviglia la vostra"AMICIZIA"....e non vorrei scadere di piu!!Chen quanto hai ragione......!!!!


più che altro risaliresti... ma capisco che per chi vive in basso come te anche una formica è alta...


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> fatti loro.
> certo rimango dell'idea che l'amore c'entri davvero poco ma lungi da me l'idea di dissuaderli da tale menage.


Ma sarà che sono curiosa di natura e voglio capire le cose. Dissuaderli? Ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro risaliresti... ma capisco che per chi vive in basso come te anche una formica è alta...


a me dispiace che sta perennemente all'oscuro....se sara' fulminato....

o gli hanno staccato i fili pe' morosita'!


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

concordo


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Sterminatorr*

A cì te le potevi sceglie mejo...e ddai!!!Nse ponno proto sentììì!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> a me dispiace che sta perennemente all'oscuro....se sara' fulminato....
> 
> o gli hanno staccato i fili pe' morosita'!


macchè. lui è per il risparmio energetico. enel docet.
ci ha solo un lumino, ma nun te dico dove che sennò divento volgare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh dimentichi che in effetti so' 3 (Padre, Figlio, Spirito Santo) ma io manco in tre vedo la perfezione, me sa che ce vole na revisione....se pensi che il papa viene scelto su ispirazione dello Spirito Santo, a vede' sto gran risultato, per qualcuno e' ora di rottamasion....e senza incentivi....gia' dati!


... aspetta... è UNO... ma anche TRINO... _anche_... su questo papa, che vuoi che ti dica?... non ha ricevuto il _Dalai Lama_ in ottemperanza ai dettami del regime cinese... e questo la dice lunga... non occorre aggiungere altro...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A cì te le potevi sceglie mejo...e ddai!!!Nse ponno proto sentììì!!!


ammazza senti il tuo computer parlare???

minkia, un altro che sente le voci!

peccato cosi' giovine!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Tu non diventi volgare...tu sei volgare sempre e comunque!!!E non c'è nulla di peggio di una donna volgare!!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> macchè. lui è per il risparmio energetico. enel docet.
> ci ha solo un lumino, ma nun te dico dove che sennò divento volgare...


Anna devi com-prendere ... si sentiva ignorato da noi due, e oggi non ce l'ha fatta piu' del disagio ed ha reagito chiamandoci in causa.


Ma chi lo ha mai cagato a questo qua.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta... è UNO... ma anche TRINO... _anche_... su questo papa, che vuoi che ti dica?... non ha ricevuto il _Dalai Lama_ in ottemperanza ai dettami del regime cinese... e questo la dice lunga... non occorre aggiungere altro...


ma dai mi vuoi togliere il sollazzo??  ...aggiungo io, ...guarda che me sa che Hu Jntao non ha fatto manco l'interurbana per dire a Benny che sarebbe d'uopo non kagarlo a Roma, dato che la chiesa cinese sta cercando di respirare e proprio mo' che aveva avuto una boccata d'ossigeno per i vescovi vuoi che un altro capo di stato non c'arriva a di' ma che mi frega del bonzo tanto me fa pure concorrenza....


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non diventi volgare...tu sei volgare sempre e comunque!!!E non c'è nulla di peggio di una donna volgare!!!!


ao' te quanno te esprimi cosi' me pari un kulattone...(senza offesa pero' prima che mocassino assassino se riscatena)


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Categoria a me sconosciuta.


Non mi riferivo a nessuno del forum, Marì


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Tu mi sei simpatico....dai non trascendiamo!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma dai mi vuoi togliere il sollazzo?? ...aggiungo io, ...guarda che me sa che Hu Jntao non ha fatto manco l'interurbana per dire a Benny che sarebbe d'uopo non kagarlo a Roma, dato che la chiesa cinese sta cercando di respirare e proprio mo' che aveva avuto una boccata d'ossigeno per i vescovi vuoi che un altro capo di stato non c'arriva a di' ma che mi frega del bonzo tanto me fa pure concorrenza....


... sì, sì, basterebbe poi essere coerenti e non avere la faccia come il culo... e predicar dal pulpito la fratellanza e l'amore universale... guarda, io a Ratzinger riconosco la grande finezza teologica e il raffinato ragionamento teologico... ma per il resto, per quanto riguarda il bieco pragmatismo e la bassa ricerca dell'interesse... beh, su questo, rimane un vero campione...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu mi sei simpatico....dai non trascendiamo!!!


perche' si stava abbassando il livello??

Non mi sembra di aver usato il linguaggio de ferragosto dopo la birra ed i gavettoni!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non mi riferivo a nessuno del forum*, Marì


Nemmeno io.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ammazza senti il tuo computer parlare???
> 
> minkia, un altro che sente le voci!
> 
> peccato cosi' giovine!


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*posso?*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... trascurando il fatto che tutti gli dei sono creati dagli uomini... ma questo, chiamiamolo "_dettaglio_"... hi, hi, hi...


 
Sono creati dalla loro paura....di qualunque genere sia sempre paura è!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono creati dalla loro paura....di qualunque genere sia sempre paura è!
> Bruja


Esatto!


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Non scordiamoci che Ratzinger era il braccio destro (o sinistro???) di Woitila....
E' sempre bene ricordarsi ascendenze e discendenze... mi pare sia stao il primo (dietro suggerimento papale) a defenestrare (rendere la vita inpossibile) al teologo Hans Kung, colpevole di farsi e provocare nei suoi lettori domande non "ortodosse"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non scordiamoci che Ratzinger era il braccio destro (o sinistro???) di Woitila....
> E' sempre bene ricordarsi ascendenze e discendenze... mi pare sia stao il primo (dietro suggerimento papale) a defenestrare (rendere la vita inpossibile) al teologo Hans Kung, colpevole di farsi e provocare nei suoi lettori domande non "ortodosse"!!!
> Bruja


Woitila, con la sua aria bonaria, era peggio di Ratzinger, IMHO.
Molto meno colto, ossessionato dall'anticomunismo, feroce repressore della teologia della liberazione, sessuofobo, amico dei dittatori fascisti latino-americani, sostenitore del sionismo...etc...etc...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì, sì, basterebbe poi essere coerenti e non avere la faccia come il culo... e predicar dal pulpito la fratellanza e l'amore universale... guarda, io a Ratzinger riconosco la grande finezza teologica e il raffinato ragionamento teologico... ma per il resto, per quanto riguarda il bieco pragmatismo e la bassa ricerca dell'interesse... beh, su questo, rimane un vero campione...


ma da quando i papi non si circondano di mignotte e non si beano di affari molto terreni???

Beh questo non sara' circondato dalle mignotte in senso stretto ma di quelle "figurate" dell'Opus Dei, minkia ragazzi.

Poi come fine teologo se permetti preferisco a lui Hans Kung che con le sue 10 domande mise in crisi il "fenomeno", anzi il baraccone, o un progressista come Tettamanzi o il biblista Martini...altro che palle!

Questo e' marcio perche' ha contribuito  ad affossare il concilio vaticanoII essendo eminenza grigia di GPII, ad affossare lo scandalo pedofili USA e a dare carta bianca a Comunione e Liberazione (ed Opus Sghei) per spendere il potere Vaticano speculando in lungo ed il largo nella penisola in cambio dell'asservimento degli uomini in parlamento... ed il tutto dovrebbe essere sotto gli occhi di tutti....tranne a De Magistris&C pero'!

Mah!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Tu mi sei simpatico*....dai non trascendiamo!!!


... quasiquasi mi scappava questo commento ... che lecchino che sei ... prudenza eh? ... hai visto che e' un osso duro Stermi' ... lo fai con tanti qua dentro.

PARACULO!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Non scordiamoci che Ratzinger era il braccio destro (o sinistro???) di Woitila...*.
> E' sempre bene ricordarsi ascendenze e discendenze... mi pare sia stao il primo (dietro suggerimento papale) a defenestrare (rendere la vita inpossibile) al teologo Hans Kung, colpevole di farsi e provocare nei suoi lettori domande non "ortodosse"!!!
> Bruja


Beh in effetti era peggio, era l'eminenza grigia che lo pilotava scrivendogli anche i discorsi ed all'epoca dell'elezione lui c'era gia'.

Fu scelto uno sconosciuto, plasmabile come Woytila perche' l'Opus Dei rischio' con Luciani di essere ridimensionata a favore dei Gesuiti.

Infatti non appena GPII diventa papa l'Opus Dei diventa prelatura personale del Papa (risponde cioe' solo a lui) ed il fondatore Escriva' de Ballaguer diventa Santo anche per l'aiuto dato all'epoca dello scandalo Banco ambrosiano-IOR.


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*appunto*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Beh in effetti era peggio, era l'eminenza grigia che lo pilotava scrivendogli anche i discorsi ed all'epoca dell'elezione lui c'era gia'.
> 
> Fu scelto uno sconosciuto, plasmabile come Woytila perche' l'Opus Dei rischio' con Luciani di essere ridimensionata a favore dei Gesuiti.
> 
> Infatti non appena GPII diventa papa l'Opus Dei diventa prelatura personale del Papa (risponde cioe' solo a lui) ed il fondatore Escriva' de Ballaguer diventa Santo anche per l'aiuto dato all'epoca dello scandalo Banco ambrosiano-IOR.


 
Il papato di Karol è stato lunghissimo e politicizzato al massimo.... poi facciamo tutti i panegirici sulla sua figura....ma ha veramente operato "pro domo opus dei sua"....
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Woitila, con la sua aria bonaria, era peggio di Ratzinger, IMHO.
> Molto meno colto, ossessionato dall'anticomunismo, *feroce repressore* della teologia della liberazione, sessuofobo, amico dei dittatori fascisti latino-americani, sostenitore del sionismo...etc...etc...


il feroce repressore dei teologi della liberazione lo diventa solo dopo il suo attentato che ormai e' dimostrato che doveva essere solo un avvertimento perche' non doveva essere ucciso, dato che Aghca da quella distanza l'avrebbe fatto secco essendo un ottimo tiratore.

Infatti il Cardinal Romero e gli altri, furono uccisi nell'indifferenza vaticana di allora e di oggi in quanto il simbolo della chiesa dei poveri che lotta insieme ai poveri contro gli oppressori dei deboli  non ha mai avuto riconoscimenti...manco postumi...a differenza dei charter a botta di 500 spagnoli che ha beatificato recentemente...

Infatti l'attentato era solo dimostrativo e voluto sia dalla cia che  aveva la spina nel fianco in sud america  co' sti preti guerriglieri e marxisti sia la russia che gli spaccava i maroni ...percio'...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il papato di Karol è stato lunghissimo e politicizzato al massimo.... poi facciamo tutti i panegirici sulla sua figura....ma ha veramente operato "pro domo opus dei sua"....
> Bruja


Ora pro nobis....

ora pro nobis ....

ora pro nobis ...

Amenne!


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Concordo con Busco... ovvio che il riferimento agli omosessuali si riferiva solo alla non comprensione da parte di molti etero che li discriminano e spesso li prendono in giro in maniera pesante per pura ignoranza del loro essere...
> Lo stesso si è fatto sempre qui sul forum quando entra qualcuno che vive la sessualità in modo diverso dalla maggioranza... tutti a dargli addosso e ad enunciare la giusta formula dell'amore...
> In effetti man ci ha definiti ipocriti, ma leggendo qui in giro... credo che non abbia tutti i torti, io in primis ho i miei limiti... quando il mio ex, dopo due anni di accordo a 360°, mi chiese questo tipo di "apertura" gli risposi di preferire le belle vecchie corna tradizionali
> 
> ...


Io passo Mailea. E' una guerra persa. Se ci vuoi provare tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	








C'è addirittura chi considera tradimento alla luce del sole la coppia aperta...Fai un pò te..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma come fai a non cogliere che la pretesa di discernere il bene dal male, il vero dal falso, era il muro portante di tutto il discorso di "man"?... fin dal titolo, mi pare... o no?... le reazioni successive, ovviamente, sono state la reazione al suo "_io vivo così e sono sincero... voi vivete come me ma siete falsi_"... come fai ad essere orba rispetto alla natura dell'argomentazione di "_man_"?... suvvia...


Eh no caro Chen..Io quando parlavo della coppia aperta non parlavo di come vivo io o di come vive Man..Parlavo in generale di questi rapporti e ho solo trovato risposte sulla falsariga del "che facciano quello che vogliono, ma non mi vengano a dire che si amano!"
E' la profonda e non so quanto involontaria incapacità, non di accettare, ma di ammettere che possono esistere forme di amore nelle quali lo scambio di corpi non è un tradimento, ma solo un gioco perchè non prevede il tradimento dell'unica cosa su cui si basa una coppia aperta: L'AMORE. In loro la possessività è solo sentimentale e non fisica, e da questo punto di partenza poi ognuna di esse stabilisce le regole che vuole.
I commenti e l'ipocrisia (ai quali io aggiungerei una buona fetta di Perbenismo) a cui fa riferimento MAILEA non sono al post di Chen, ma fondamentalmente alle risposte che ha letto sul discorso in generale delle coppie aperte.
Se prendi a riferimento il post di MAN per difendere certe risposte, credo che tu stia facendo un pò l'avvocato del diavolo e dato che sei molto bravo con le parole (e ti assicuro che lo penso davvero) probabilmente in un vero tribunale vinceresti anche la causa  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2008)

*mari*

Senti imbecille perchè tu sei tale..ha ragione chen, io con sterminatorr non ho nessun problema non vedo perchè debba entrare in collisione con lui per la vostra stupidità!Sterminator ha la sua opinione io ho la mia...!Mi son sempre chiesto perchè vi avessero cacciato da dol...ora conosco la risposta....!!!!Per cui prima di farneticare rifletti....!!!


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> che possono esistere forme di amore nelle quali lo scambio di corpi non è un tradimento, ma solo un gioco perchè non prevede il tradimento dell'unica cosa su cui si basa una coppia aperta: L'AMORE. In loro la possessività è solo sentimentale e non fisica, e da questo punto di partenza poi ognuna di esse stabilisce le regole che vuole.


Va bene. Ma lo scambio di corpi perché? Perché il corpo del partner non ti piace più? Busco non credo sia così, a meno che il fare l'amore sia solo sesso...
Visto che parliamo di amore, appunto...

ps poi ripeto, ognuno libero di fare quello che gli pare.


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va bene. Ma lo scambio di corpi perché? Perché il corpo del partner non ti piace più? Busco non credo sia così, a meno che il fare l'amore sia solo sesso...
> Visto che parliamo di amore, appunto...
> 
> ps poi ripeto, ognuno libero di fare quello che gli pare.


Il dire che ognuno è libero di fare quello che gli pare non è sufficiente. Qui non si tratta di far fare quello che si vuole agli altri, ma di CAPIRE gli altri. Sono due cose completamente diverse.
Capire non significa solo che un giorno sarò capace di farlo pure io, ma significa CREDERE che quello che ci stanno dicendo è vero, anche se io vivo l'amore in maniera diversa.

Perchè lo scambio di corpi? Perchè non essendoci in queste coppie un'esclusività fisica, ma solo sentimentale, il corpo di altre persone coinvolte nel gioco è pari a quello che potrebbe essere un vibratore (con la dovuta esagerazione del caso per rendere l'idea...Che qui se non si precisa quello che si scrive si viene immediatamente fucilati), solo che con un vibratore non ci puoi parlare ed è oggettivamente molto meno stimolante di un corpo vivo...

Buscopann


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il corpo di altre persone coinvolte nel gioco è pari a quello che potrebbe essere un vibratore (con la dovuta esagerazione del caso per rendere l'idea...Che qui se non si precisa quello che si scrive si viene immediatamente fucilati), solo che con un vibratore non ci puoi parlare ed è oggettivamente molto meno stimolante di un corpo vivo...


Ok. Per parlare con un'altra persona non sei obbligato/a a farci sesso. Se parliamo del linguaggio del corpo, beh... attrazione, emozione, che altro? Poi le altre persona coinvolte potrebbero innamorarsi, che si fa? Mah mi sembra molta teoria ma la pratica...


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

*per buio mentale*



oscuro ha detto:


> *Senti imbecille* *perchè tu sei tale..*ha ragione chen, io con sterminatorr non ho nessun problema non vedo perchè debba entrare in collisione con lui per la vostra stupidità!Sterminator ha la sua opinione io ho la mia...!Mi son sempre chiesto perchè vi avessero cacciato da dol...ora conosco la risposta....!!!!Per cui prima di farneticare rifletti....!!!


Perfect picture of yourself.


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ok. Per parlare con un'altra persona non sei obbligato/a a farci sesso. Se parliamo del linguaggio del corpo, beh... attrazione, emozione, che altro?* Poi le altre persona coinvolte potrebbero innamorarsi*, che si fa? Mah mi sembra molta teoria ma la pratica...


Tu somatizzi. Anche Giustamente rifletti che nella normalità di queste persone rientrino i rischi che tu vivresti in prima persona se fossi coinvolta in un rapporto così.
Ma infatti non stiamo sindacando il fatto che siamo noi che sbagliamo e loro hanno ragione. Stiamo sindacando che ci sono modi di vivere l'amore diversi dal nostro e che non ci appartengono, perchè noi siamo persone diverse. Ma questo non può mettere in dubbio la possibilità che c'è chi è in grado di vivere questi rapporti e di amarsi come tu ami e hai amato.
Il punto di vista secondo me sbagliato è proprio quello che hai scritto. Tu parti da questo:" cazzo..se ci fossi io non ce la farei...quindi E' impossibile..non può esistere un rapporto così...E se esiste mi sembra una grande cavolata"
Basterebbe solo cambiare il punto di vista e affermare che " io non ce la farei, ma non metto in dubbio che ci sono persone che ci riescono e si amano..eccome se si amano.."
Se non si è in grado di fare questa considerazione allora ho ragione io quando dico che spesso non siamo in grado di CAPIRE il diverso..e per capire non intendo NON ACCETTARE.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu somatizzi. Anche Giustamente rifletti che nella normalità di queste persone rientrino i rischi che tu vivresti in prima persona se fossi coinvolta in un rapporto così.
> Ma infatti non stiamo sindacando il fatto che siamo noi che sbagliamo e loro hanno ragione. Stiamo sindacando che ci sono modi di vivere l'amore diversi dal nostro e che non ci appartengono, perchè noi siamo persone diverse. Ma questo non può mettere in dubbio la possibilità che c'è chi è in grado di vivere questi rapporti e di amarsi come tu ami e hai amato.
> Il punto di vista secondo me sbagliato è proprio quello che hai scritto. Tu parti da questo:" cazzo..se ci fossi io non ce la farei...quindi E' impossibile..non può esistere un rapporto così...E se esiste mi sembra una grande cavolata"
> Basterebbe solo cambiare il punto di vista e affermare che " io non ce la farei, ma non metto in dubbio che ci sono persone che ci riescono e si amano..eccome se si amano.."
> ...


Ma il concetto di "normalità" è davvero relativo secondo voi????
O si cade nel patologico in alcuni casi?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il dire che ognuno è libero di fare quello che gli pare non è sufficiente. Qui non si tratta di far fare quello che si vuole agli altri, ma di CAPIRE gli altri. Sono due cose completamente diverse.
> Capire non significa solo che un giorno sarò capace di farlo pure io, ma significa CREDERE che quello che ci stanno dicendo è vero, anche se io vivo l'amore in maniera diversa.
> 
> Perchè lo scambio di corpi? Perchè non essendoci in queste coppie un'esclusività fisica, ma solo sentimentale, il corpo di altre persone coinvolte nel gioco è pari a quello che potrebbe essere un vibratore (con la dovuta esagerazione del caso per rendere l'idea...Che qui se non si precisa quello che si scrive si viene immediatamente fucilati), solo che con un vibratore non ci puoi parlare ed è oggettivamente molto meno stimolante di un corpo vivo...
> ...


 
Caro Busco,il tuo concetto non è altro che ciò che Erodoto definiva relativismo culturale. non lo condivido ma, come dici correttamente tu, ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole. Io non arrivo a capire - ma sicuramente per mio limite - come un amore possa estrinsecarsi in quella forma. sicuramente sono condizionato, benedetto croce diceva - non a vanvera a mio avviso - che dopo duemila anni di cristianesimo non ci possiamo non definire cristiani. ma anche riuscendo a essere completamente scevri da qualsiasi condizionamento, solo per un attimo, immagina di essere accanto alla persona cui hai tenuto di più, e dopo un bellissimo momento vissuto insieme lei ti dice, guarda stasera esco con tizio e non torno a dormire. non so quale potrebbe essere la tua reazione. la mia sarebbe di tristezza e non per il fatto che mi sento abbandonato e nemmeno per il fatto che sono geloso ma semplicemente perchè verrebbe meno la condivisione, la progettualità il concetto di costruire qualcosa, di raggiungere vette più elevate. accettando quello che tu ipotizzi non metti in discussione solo l'unione tra uomo e donna ma il concetto di famiglia. io non dico e non sostengo che la famiglia tradizionalmente intesa sia un istituzione da salvare assolutamente ma credo, se è sopravvissuta per molti millenni, che sia la forma meno imperfetta di aggregazione tra esseri umani di sesso diverso, destinati, pena l'estizione, a procreare. E' un complessissimo discorso ma credo che l'uomo (inteso come genere umano) non sia pronto ad accettare una tale rivoluzione che, passami il termine, a me sembra la rivluzione della superficialità. oggi ognuno è libero di sfogare i propri istinti ci sono varie forme di amore ma, credo che ognuno di noi abbia amato davvero e ognuno di noi, chi più chi meno, con paura e titubanza ha avuto il desiderio anche solo di pensare che quel sentimento che stava vivendo potesse durare nel tempo.

Un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Lettrice (10 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ahahahah sì sì...
> povero donny che doveva sempre stare zitto...
> _Donny non è il tuo campo…_
> 
> ...


Perche' : _Conquistiamo la collina..._


















Quello e' il mio spezzone preferito... insieme al lancio delle ceneri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mho' me lo guardo... _Dude_


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il punto di vista secondo me sbagliato è proprio quello che hai scritto. Tu parti da " io non ce la farei, ma non metto in dubbio che ci sono persone che ci riescono e si amano..eccome se si amano.."


Probabilmente mi spiego male, sorry... Mai conosciuto nessuno che ci credesse davvero, teoria e pratica. Come faccio a mettere in dubbio qualcosa che non conosco? Tu lo dici, mi fido... Mah forse perché i corpi a me...


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti imbecille perchè tu sei tale..ha ragione chen, io con sterminatorr non ho nessun problema non vedo perchè debba entrare in collisione con lui per la vostra stupidità!Sterminator ha la sua opinione io ho la mia...!Mi son sempre chiesto perchè vi avessero cacciato da dol...ora conosco la risposta....!!!!Per cui prima di farneticare rifletti....!!!


oscuro, ti dispiace non usare quel "vi"? altrimenti devo pensare che sei un qualunquista e questo ti colloca allo stesso livello degli imbecilli e non penso che tu ti senta tale, non credi?
grazie.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi spiego male, sorry... Mai conosciuto nessuno che ci credesse davvero, teoria e pratica. Come faccio a mettere in dubbio qualcosa che non conosco? Tu lo dici, mi fido... Mah forse perché i corpi a me...


Io ho conosciute alcune coppie così. E se in alcune anche io non ci vedevo poi questo GRANDE AMORE, ti assicuro che per qualcuna di esse difficilmente si poteva mettere in dubbio questa cosa.
Ho parlato con loro (solo parlato  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   e ho cercato sempre di capire perchè sono una persona estremamente curiosa. Ho capito. E ho capito anche che non potrò mai essere come loro.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao @lex. Buon anno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

per quanto riguarda il discorso che si fa sono d'accordo in toto con busco.
non condivido e non ho condiviso quel tipo di vita (se trascuriamo l'episodio del trio ma che non fa testo essendo assolutamente unico), ma ho conosciuto persone (ok non così approfonditamente, ma "abbastanza" da riceverne un'impressione) che avevano comportamenti anche più "estremi e sinceramente non ne ho ricevuto un'immagine di particolare disperazione/frustrazione sessual-affettiva, almeno non più delle cosiddette coppie "tradizionali".
non dico beati loro, ma nemmeno che sono dei disperati/disturbati, semplicemente non condivido......
e poi vuoi mettere al fatica?


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma il concetto di "normalità" è davvero relativo secondo voi????
> O si cade nel patologico in alcuni casi?


si cade nel patologico secondo me quando le deviazioni da quella che convenzionalmente consideriamo la normalità diventano pericolose per le persone o per la libertà delle persone.
A mio modo di vedere sono molto più pericolose le persone estremamente possessive di quelle che vivono il rapporto in maniera aperta. anzi, le seconde per me di patologico non hanno proprio nulla.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> oscuro, ti dispiace non usare quel "vi"? altrimenti devo pensare che sei un qualunquista e questo ti colloca allo stesso livello degli imbecilli e non penso che tu ti senta tale, non credi?
> grazie.....


Senti un po @lex ... io so perche sono stati bannati questi qua:
*Mari'
Amarogiuliani = Sterminatorr
Ele
JDM 
Anna A
Cat
MK*
*Iago*


Tu vuoi spiegare a tutti, me compresa, perche' sei stato bannato per favore?


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ciao @lex. Buon anno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Busco!
Buon anno anche a te.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro Busco,il tuo concetto non è altro che ciò che Erodoto definiva relativismo culturale. non lo condivido ma, come dici correttamente tu, ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole. Io non arrivo a capire - ma sicuramente per mio limite - come un amore possa estrinsecarsi in quella forma. sicuramente sono condizionato, benedetto croce diceva - non a vanvera a mio avviso - che dopo duemila anni di cristianesimo non ci possiamo non definire cristiani. ma anche riuscendo a essere completamente scevri da qualsiasi condizionamento, solo per un attimo, immagina di essere accanto alla persona cui hai tenuto di più, e dopo un bellissimo momento vissuto insieme lei ti dice, guarda stasera esco con tizio e non torno a dormire. non so quale potrebbe essere la tua reazione. la mia sarebbe di tristezza e non per il fatto che mi sento abbandonato e nemmeno per il fatto che sono geloso ma semplicemente perchè verrebbe meno la condivisione, la progettualità il concetto di costruire qualcosa, di raggiungere vette più elevate. accettando quello che tu ipotizzi non metti in discussione solo l'unione tra uomo e donna ma il concetto di famiglia. io non dico e non sostengo che la famiglia tradizionalmente intesa sia un istituzione da salvare assolutamente ma credo, se è sopravvissuta per molti millenni, che sia la forma meno imperfetta di aggregazione tra esseri umani di sesso diverso, destinati, pena l'estizione, a procreare. E' un complessissimo discorso ma credo che l'uomo (inteso come genere umano) non sia pronto ad accettare una tale rivoluzione che, passami il termine, a me sembra la rivluzione della superficialità. oggi ognuno è libero di sfogare i propri istinti ci sono varie forme di amore ma, credo che ognuno di noi abbia amato davvero e ognuno di noi, chi più chi meno, con paura e titubanza ha avuto il desiderio anche solo di pensare che quel sentimento che stava vivendo potesse durare nel tempo.
> 
> Un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


Un caro saluto anche a te innanzitutto.
Per quello che riguarda il tuo discorso. anche tu, secondo me, fai lo stesso errore di Mk. Ti basi su quella che è la tua idea del rapporto di coppia e dell'amore (è che è l'idea che tuttosommato tutti quanti qui dentro condividiamo) per argomentare il fatto che una deviazione da questo modo di vedere le cose sia cmq qualcosa di alterato o che cmq non ha a che vedere con l'amore.
Invece bisognerebbe solo limitarci a Capire che se per noi non è così, per altre persone invece può essere diverso. Perchè in loro è insito il concetto di AMORE come esclusività sentimentale e non fisica. Per loro lo scambio di coppia è un gioco d'amore..A noi può sembrare assurdo, è una cosa che non riusciamo proprio a capire. Prendiamo in considerazione però il fatto che ciò che per noi è impossibile non è che non esiste.

Buscopann

PS..Riguardo al fatto che la monogamia sia la scelta migliore o cmq meno imperfetta per salvaguardare l'essere umano dall'estinzione vorrei correggerti. In natura le specie monogame sono talmente poche che potrebbero contarsi sulle dita di due o tre mani..Sai perchè? Perchè la monogamia è dal punto di vista procreativo la scelta meno utile per la conservazione della specie. Ovviamente però un essere umano vive anche di sentimenti, che poco hanno a che vedere con i semplici istinti animali


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Ciao Busco!
> Buon anno anche a te.....


@lex non dare mai spiegazioni.. Potrebbero essere usate contro di te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Buscopann


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti un po @lex ... io so perche sono stati bannati questi qua:
> *Mari'*
> *Amarogiuliani = Sterminatorr*
> *Ele*
> ...


senti, mi sembri un carillon scordato che suona sempre la stessa melodia e dopo un pò penso che x le persone che ripetono sempre le stesse cose ci sia di mezzo una psicopatologia...curati prima di parlare con me, per favore...
Grazie....

PS:e a me non frega niente perchè mi hanno bannato, ma tant'è....e a te non devo spiegare nulla anche perchè non ci arriveresti e per me non vali a sufficienza per darti una qualsiasi spiegazione, ho altro di meglio da fare.... 
chi ti caga a te? io no, fai lo stesso se riesci ad essere gentile e fare un favore a qualcuno (in questo caso a me)... 
Grazie di nuovo....


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> @lex non dare mai spiegazioni.. Potrebbero essere usate contro di te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corretto. 
Pero' non impicciarti nemmeno di cose che non ti riguardano, no?

Ti pare?


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Corretto.
> Pero' non impicciarti nemmeno di cose che non ti riguardano, no?
> 
> Ti pare?


Azz..acidissimooooooo.
Voleva essere solo una battuta..Non un tentativo di impicciarsi degli affari altrui

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> @lex non dare mai spiegazioni.. Potrebbero essere usate contro di te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende da chi le usa busco e soprattutto come....non ho di certo paura...


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> senti, mi sembri un carillon scordato che suona sempre la stessa melodia e dopo un pò penso che x le persone che ripetono sempre le stesse cose ci sia di mezzo una psicopatologia...curati prima di parlare con me, per favore...
> Grazie....
> 
> PS:e a me non frega niente perchè mi hanno bannato, ma tant'è....e a te non devo spiegare nulla anche perchè non ci arriveresti e per me non vali a sufficienza per darti una qualsiasi spiegazione, ho altro di meglio da fare....
> ...


E tu, se non sei chiamato in causa non entrare nelle mie cose.

Nessuno ti aveva nominato.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Azz..acidissimooooooo.
> Voleva essere solo una battuta..Non un tentativo di impicciarsi degli affari altrui
> 
> Buscopann



Ma come "acidissimooooooo" ero d'accordo su cio che hai scritto ...


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Corretto.
> Pero' non impicciarti nemmeno di cose che non ti riguardano, no?
> 
> Ti pare?


cosa che avresdti dovuto fare tu, visto che parlavo di ME e con Oscuro.....quindi?


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> cosa che avresdti dovuto fare tu, visto che parlavo di ME e con Oscuro.....quindi?


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ovviamente però un essere umano vive anche di sentimenti, che poco hanno a che vedere con i semplici istinti animali









































Però io davvero vorrei capire, se parli di scambisti posso arrivarci, ma che ne so, marito e moglie, con figli, cosa fanno? Fissano i giorni in cui uscire, da soli, con altri partners? E ci sono regole da rispettare, tipo fino a lì si può arrivare, oltre no...
Mah....


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu somatizzi. Anche Giustamente rifletti che nella normalità di queste persone rientrino i rischi che tu vivresti in prima persona se fossi coinvolta in un rapporto così.
> Ma infatti non stiamo sindacando il fatto che siamo noi che sbagliamo e loro hanno ragione. Stiamo sindacando che ci sono modi di vivere l'amore diversi dal nostro e che non ci appartengono, perchè noi siamo persone diverse. Ma questo non può mettere in dubbio la possibilità che c'è chi è in grado di vivere questi rapporti e di amarsi come tu ami e hai amato.
> Il punto di vista secondo me sbagliato è proprio quello che hai scritto. Tu parti da questo:" cazzo..se ci fossi io non ce la farei...quindi E' impossibile..non può esistere un rapporto così...E se esiste mi sembra una grande cavolata"
> Basterebbe solo cambiare il punto di vista e affermare che " io non ce la farei, ma non metto in dubbio che ci sono persone che ci riescono e si amano..eccome se si amano.."
> ...


 
nella vita l'accettazione mi pare già un buon risultato , non possiamo e non siamo costretti a capire gli altri.
per fare un esempio un po' fuori luogo per me in quanto atea ,
un cattolico può sicuramente accettare serenamente che esistano altre religioni, convivere magari con un musulmano ma rimarrà convinto che il suo Dio sia quello che vale lapena pregare e che la verità sia nella bibbia e non nel corano.
leggo poi troppo spesso di perbenismo ...mi chiedo da cosa lo si evinca.
in ultimo ,prendiamo pure in esame la quotidianità di una coppia allargata che, come dici tu , a differenza dellamaggioranza delle persone, ha un possesso sentimentale .
a parte il fatto che è ben difficile immaginare che tutti i partners con i quali hanno a che fare si accontentino di questo ruolo-giocattolo che dovrebbero avere, 
 a me risulta che il sesso non sia solo ginnastica e presuppone complicità , empatia .....tenerezza...
i confini con il sentimento sono sfumati...il terreno è estremamente pericoloso.
per finire ai problemi pratici, etici , psicologici....per una coppia che ha figli.
nascondere "l'apertura"? viverla alla luce del sole (...al bando l'ipocrisia no?)


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che è ben difficile immaginare che tutti i partners con i quali hanno a che fare si accontentino di questo ruolo-giocattolo che dovrebbero avere,
> a me risulta che il sesso non sia solo ginnastica e presuppone complicità , empatia .....tenerezza...
> i confini con il sentimento sono sfumati...il terreno è estremamente pericoloso.
> per finire ai problemi pratici, etici , psicologici....per una coppia che ha figli.
> nascondere "l'apertura"? viverla alla luce del sole (...al bando l'ipocrisia no?)


 
Le stesse domande che mi facevo anch'io...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

*a proposito*

ne ho un'altra: che differenza c'è tra  "il tradimento alla luce del sole" e la coppia aperta????


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ne ho un'altra: che differenza c'è tra "il tradimento alla luce del sole" e la coppia aperta????


La stessa differenza che passa tra il sesso e l'amore. Un abisso..

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ne ho un'altra: che differenza c'è tra "il tradimento alla luce del sole" e la coppia aperta????


il consenso?


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> nella vita l'accettazione mi pare già un buon risultato , non possiamo e non siamo costretti a capire gli altri.
> per fare un esempio un po' fuori luogo per me in quanto atea ,
> un cattolico può sicuramente accettare serenamente che esistano altre religioni, convivere magari con un musulmano ma rimarrà convinto che il suo Dio sia quello che vale lapena pregare e che la verità sia nella bibbia e non nel corano.
> leggo poi troppo spesso di perbenismo ...mi chiedo da cosa lo si evinca.
> ...


Premesso che i partners giocattolo sono spesso altre coppie e che quindi cercano le stesse cose, se dovesse capitare che il partners giocattolo di turno non accetta questo ruolo sono problemi suoi e non della coppia.

Riguardo al fatto che il sesso è complicità, empatia e tenerezza. sulle prime due sono assolutamente d'accordo e non c'è nulla di più grande della complicità e dell'empatia che si crea in una coppia che vive un rapporto di questo tipo, perchè non c'è nulla di più estremo di un gioco sessuale come lo scambio. Riguardo al fatto che il sesso è tenerezza...scusami ma non sono affatto d'accordo. Il sesso può essere in diecimila modi diversi secondo una scala che va dalla tenerezza alla violenza (vedi pratiche sadomaso). 
Per te è tenerezza? Vedi..a volte a me piace pure farmi di tanto in tanto di quelle trombate animalesche che ti lasciano senza fiato...Ora dimmi pure che non so cosa sia l'amore..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ne ho un'altra: che differenza c'è tra "il tradimento alla luce del sole" e la coppia aperta????


A questa ti ha già risposto @lex. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

chiaramente è anche tenerezza, Buscopann, pareva scontato.
sui giochini in coppia non ti seguo molto ma se lo dici ...
ritorno sulle problematiche più pratiche e delicate dei figli.che pensi al riguardo?


ancora
sela tua ragazza ti chiedesse di aprire la coppia laprimacosa che saresti portato a pensare non sarebbe "quantomi ama"
ma "cosa lemanca?"
o no?


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Però io davvero vorrei capire, se parli di scambisti posso arrivarci, ma che ne so, marito e moglie, con figli, cosa fanno? Fissano i giorni in cui uscire, da soli, con altri partners? E ci sono regole da rispettare, tipo fino a lì si può arrivare, oltre no...
> Mah....


Io mi riferivo soprattutto agli scambisti. 
Però esistono anche coppie come quella da te descritta. Ne ho conosciuta una. Hanno anche due bambini. Beh..A me sembra che si amino sinceramente. E i figli non vanno da nessun neuro-psichiatra infantile e sono due bambini estremamente educati e assolutamente normali.
Per essere degli ottimi genitori non è necessario sacrificare i propri desideri. Basta solo avere l'intelligenza di gestire la cosa. E non credo sia una cosa impossibile. loro ne sono la dimostrazione

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chiaramente è anche tenerezza, Buscopann, pareva scontato.
> sui giochini in coppia non ti seguo molto ma se lo dici ...
> ritorno sulle problematiche più pratiche e delicate dei figli.che mi pensi al riguardo?
> 
> ...


che c'entrano i figli? una volta spiegatigli cosa è il sesso e che deve essere consensuale la nostra azione pedagogica finisce, nel senso che le scelte "anomale" anche se non condivisibili vanno comunque rispettte e viceversa non potrei permettere di venire giudicato dai miei figli per cosa faccio sotto le mie lenzuola se questo non pregiudica il mio essere genitore.

personalmente la 2 ma non ho la presunzione di dire che sia l'opzione valida/giusta per tutto il genere umano....


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chiaramente è anche tenerezza, Buscopann, pareva scontato.
> sui giochini in coppia non ti seguo molto ma se lo dici ...
> ritorno sulle problematiche più pratiche e delicate dei figli.che pensi al riguardo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

li hai visti una volta e da questo hai capito tutto di quei bimbi?
il problema è davvero più complesso di come lo stai facendo tu.
ai figli oltre all'amore e le altre mille cose serve anche l'esempio, il discernimento del bene e del male, l'equilibrio, rispetto

ma lo capirai molto bene da solo


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> li hai visti una volta e da questo hai capito tutto di quei bimbi?
> il problema è davvero più complesso di come lo stai facendo tu.
> ai figli oltre all'amore e le altre mille cose serve anche l'esempio, il discernimento del bene e del male, l'equilibrio, rispetto
> 
> ma lo capirai molto bene da solo


Eh si..perchè infatti loro si fanno le trombate con gli altri davanti ai loro figli...Femmina, su dai..ma ci sei o ci fai?
Secondo te sono così scemi da portarsi in casa gli "amichetti"? Guarda che lo sanno benissimo cosa vuol dire essere genitori. Non hanno bisogno di qualcuno che glielo ricordi.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Angel (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> li hai visti una volta e da questo hai capito tutto di quei bimbi?
> il problema è davvero più complesso di come lo stai facendo tu.
> ai figli oltre all'amore e le altre mille cose serve anche l'esempio, il discernimento del bene e del male, l'equilibrio, rispetto
> 
> ma lo capirai molto bene da solo


Esatto, comunque i bimbi sono bimbi e la frittata se sei furbo la giri come vuoi....ma quando arriva l'adolescenza allora si che sono azzi acidi


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> li hai visti una volta e da questo hai capito tutto di quei bimbi?
> il problema è davvero più complesso di come lo stai facendo tu.
> ai figli oltre all'amore e le altre mille cose serve anche l'esempio, il discernimento del bene e del male, l'equilibrio, rispetto
> 
> ma lo capirai molto bene da solo


adesso però spieghi cosa è il bene e cosè il male...altrimenti quello che hai scritto  a me pare solo un esercizio letterario....
e poi fammi capire. tu ai tuoi figli (se ne hai, non so) fai vedere/spieghi quali sono i tuoi comportamenti sessuali? perchè questo è l'esempio...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2008)

ho una figlia di vent'anni che mi pare diventata< una persona leale e corretta e che certo vivrà il sesso come meglio crede.
il bene e il male sono la differenza tra il rispetto e il non rispetto per la propria persona e dignità


----------



## Old Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ho una figlia di vent'anni che mi pare diventata< una persona leale e corretta e che certo vivrà il sesso come meglio crede.
> il bene e il male sono la differenza tra il rispetto e il non rispetto per la propria persona e dignità


Ehm...e se rispettando me stesso manco di rispetto a qualcun'altro? e' sempre bene? Un bel casino vero Femmina? E ora che si fa? si interpella l'Oracolo?

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

*per Stermi'*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' te quanno te esprimi cosi' me pari un *kulattone*...(*senza offesa pero'** prima che mocassino assassino se riscatena*)


... ora ho capito ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sono dovuta rileggere tutto daccapo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ecco perche' e' intervenuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	













OK, ora mi e' chiaro.


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ho una figlia di vent'anni che mi pare diventata< una persona leale e corretta e che certo vivrà il sesso come meglio crede.
> il bene e il male sono la differenza tra il rispetto e il non rispetto per la propria persona e dignità


capisco che per te,e anche per me, non è un way of life concepibile e sarebbe una mancanza di rispetto e una dignitàviolata, ma da qui a definire anche cosa è rispettoso e dignitoso, bene e male per gli altri/tutti ce ne passa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo soprattutto agli scambisti.
> Però esistono anche coppie come quella da te descritta. Ne ho conosciuta una. Hanno anche due bambini. Beh..A me sembra che si amino sinceramente. E i figli non vanno da nessun neuro-psichiatra infantile e sono due bambini estremamente educati e assolutamente normali.
> Per essere degli ottimi genitori non è necessario sacrificare i propri desideri. Basta solo avere l'intelligenza di gestire la cosa. E non credo sia una cosa impossibile. loro ne sono la dimostrazione
> 
> Buscopann


Basta essere ipocriti e proclamare e imporre ai figli cose a cui non si crede e che non si vivono...


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2008)

*alex*

Alex non era mia intenzione generalizzare il mio riferimento era a marì ed anna...il vi era per loro....e non c'è bisogno di capire i motivi della loro cacciata...ciaao!!!!


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per essere degli ottimi genitori non è necessario sacrificare i propri desideri. Basta solo avere l'intelligenza di gestire la cosa. E non credo sia una cosa impossibile. loro ne sono la dimostrazione
> 
> Buscopann


Va bene Busco, ma per me resta un casino comunque...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> li hai visti una volta e da questo hai capito tutto di quei bimbi?
> il problema è davvero più complesso di come lo stai facendo tu.
> ai figli oltre all'amore e le altre mille cose serve anche l'esempio, il discernimento del bene e del male, l'equilibrio, rispetto
> 
> ma lo capirai molto bene da solo


 
sono d'accordissimo.  Il tema dei figli è un vaso di Pandora.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> capisco che per te,e anche per me, non è un way of life concepibile e sarebbe una mancanza di rispetto e una dignitàviolata, ma da qui a definire anche cosa è rispettoso e dignitoso, bene e male per gli altri/tutti ce ne passa.


Anche per me ora (il futuro di ognuno di noi è sconosciuto) è una strada aliena. Ma concordo con te che non ci si può ergere a giudici delle morali e dei sentimenti altrui. Li comincia il vero male.
Non dubito che ci sia chi riesce a separare il sentimento, dal gioco sessuale fatto con altri consenzienti. Posso non arrivare a capire come possa riuscirci, ma questa è un'altra questione.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non dubito che ci sia chi riesce a separare il sentimento, dal gioco sessuale fatto con altri consenzienti. Posso non arrivare a capire come possa riuscirci, ma questa è un'altra questione.


Concordo. E non arrivo a capire come si possa concretamente vivere rapporti del genere.


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. E non arrivo a capire come si possa concretamente vivere rapporti del genere.


Anche io, ma siccome è comprovato che questo fenomeno esiste, non riuscire a comprenderlo è un mio deficit.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io, ma siccome è comprovato che questo fenomeno esiste, non riuscire a comprenderlo è un mio deficit.


Beh MM mica si può essere perfetti no?


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh MM mica si può essere perfetti no?


No, ma di fronte a qualunque fenomeno che non comprendiamo, ritengo che porsi il problema del perchè sia sempre la cosa migliore da fare.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, ma di fronte a qualunque fenomeno che non comprendiamo, ritengo che porsi il problema del perchè sia sempre la cosa migliore da fare.


Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, ma di fronte a qualunque fenomeno che non comprendiamo, ritengo che porsi il problema del perchè sia sempre la cosa migliore da fare.


 
...ma anche no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mica mi pongo il problema di chi mette i gatti in bottiglia per sadico divertimento! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma anche no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dovresti farlo, invece  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un pochino di elasticità, Vere. Io ad esempio, non mi pongo il problema del perchè (mediamente) le donne hanno una manifesta incapacità nel parcheggiare l'auto.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dovresti farlo, invece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ponitelo! Sembra non siamo capaci di misurare ad occhio le distanze come fate voi uomini 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Che peraltro non sapete mettervi il mascara 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ponitelo! Sembra non siamo capaci di misurare ad occhio le distanze come fate voi uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco spiegato l'arcano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque...alcuni si...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque...alcuni si...


 

























   ... vero...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

IO UNA VOLTA HO MESSO IL MASCARA....


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> IO UNA VOLTA HO MESSO IL MASCARA....


...ecce homo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma anche no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Dovresti farlo, invece
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Ponitelo! Sembra non siamo capaci di misurare ad occhio le distanze come fate voi uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto Vere.
I comportamenti umani sono molto diversificati e benché io abbia di natura la tendenza a comprendere vi sono dei limiti.

MM Io parcheggio benissimo in una manovra e trovo parcheggio mediamente a non più di 20 m dal luogo dove devo andare...


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... vero...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto Vere.
> I comportamenti umani sono molto diversificati e benché io abbia di natura la tendenza a comprendere vi sono dei limiti.
> 
> MM Io parcheggio benissimo in una manovra e trovo parcheggio mediamente a non più di 20 m dal luogo dove devo andare...


Mi hai dato spesso l'idea che il tuo problema non sia il parcheggio, ma la marcia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non la sosta ma il movimento, ma è ovvio che è anche questione di età. Sei in una fase diversa.

Con stima


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mi hai dato spesso l'idea che il tuo problema non sia il parcheggio, ma la marcia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi dai l'idea che di me non hai capito nulla ...sarà questione d'età


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dai l'idea che di me non hai capito nulla ...sarà questione d'età


Quando ci incontriamo ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quando ci incontriamo ?


Vedo che non hai capito...


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

chi non si pone il problema... passa oltre e non se ne occupa... chi emette giudizi o da la sua opinione si è già posto il problema...
Buongiorno belli/e


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quando ci incontriamo ?


abbordaggio?


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto Vere.
> I comportamenti umani sono molto diversificati e benché io abbia di natura la tendenza a comprendere vi sono dei limiti.
> 
> *MM Io parcheggio benissimo in una manovra e trovo parcheggio mediamente a non più di 20 m dal luogo dove devo andare*...


Sulla seconda...che dire, devi avere un bel sederino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sulla prima...che tu sia brava significa poco, Persa. Ho scritto, mediamente.


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> chi non si pone il problema... passa oltre e non se ne occupa... chi emette giudizi o da la sua opinione si è già posto il problema...
> Buongiorno belli/e


Chi emette giudizi, non si pone il problema di capire un fenomeno. Ciao bella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi emette giudizi, non si pone il problema di capire un fenomeno. Ciao bella


Prima capisci poi dai una valutazione...


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima capisci poi dai una valutazione...


Di solito avviene esattamente il contrario... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Anzi, di solito diamo una valutazione e non capiamo una cippa.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima capisci poi dai una valutazione...


e se non capisci cerchi di capire...


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *e se non capisci cerchi di capire*...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> abbordaggio?


MA NO !!! Non con P/R !!!! Era un invito per una sera galante.....
Con P/R non può funzionare.... E poi... solo da Roma in giù !!! Con un paio di eccezioni.... A meno che non ne valga DAVVERO la pena !!!!!
Adoro le donne libere.....nella testa e nel corpo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> MA NO !!! Non con P/R !!!! Era un invito per una sera galante.....
> Con P/R non può funzionare.... E poi... solo da Roma in giù !!! Con un paio di eccezioni.... A meno che non ne valga DAVVERO la pena !!!!!
> Adoro le donne libere.....nella testa e nel corpo.


Anche quelle libere di dirti di no?


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e se non capisci cerchi di capire...


esattamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e se, nonostante lo sforzo, non ci riusciamo proprio... almeno mettiamo in conto una realtà differente dalla nostra...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> esattamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì, proprio così.


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*
> _Mi dai l'idea che di me non hai capito nulla ...sarà questione d'età
> 
> ...


beh il post è questo
a chi ti riferivi quotando Persa?


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche quelle libere di dirti di no?


Ci mancherebbe altro !!!! Sai quanti due di picche ho collezionato ? 
Comunque tu non puoi dirmi di no, perchè sei fuori zona Cesarini, non farei mai il cascamorto con te.... Però una serata galante, in un bel ristorantino, a confrontarci, ed a scherzare un pò, mi piacerebbe....


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro !!!! Sai quanti due di picche ho collezionato ?
> Comunque tu non puoi dirmi di no, perchè sei fuori zona Cesarini, non farei mai il cascamorto con te.... Però una serata galante, in un bel ristorantino, a confrontarci, ed a scherzare un pò, mi piacerebbe....


we Persichè!
mica pizza e fichi... il figlio del Papi


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> beh il post è questo
> a chi ti riferivi quotando Persa?


Massì, avevo capito....
Mailea, ma è così che si abborda ?
Dici che può funzionare ? Io non credo...
E poi, sono le donne che abbordano, non sono mica così idiota....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro !!!! Sai quanti due di picche ho collezionato ?
> Comunque tu non puoi dirmi di no, perchè sei fuori zona Cesarini, non farei mai il cascamorto con te.... Però una serata galante, in un bel ristorantino, a confrontarci, ed a scherzare un pò, mi piacerebbe....


Sei tu fuori quota con me ...te l'ho detto...non considererei mai un "figlio" ...svagarmi potrebbe farmi bene


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2008)

la differenza si è metabolizzata  da parecchio , 
in quanto a giudizi direi che non mancano anche dalla parte di chi si erge a difensore dell'altrui libertà sessuale tacciando di perbenismo gli altri con i"ci fai o ci sei?" solo perchè non si è d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> we Persichè!
> mica pizza e fichi... il figlio del Papi


Appunto ...e se moltiplica i pesci...si risparmia sul conto...
La cosa mi interessa. Visto che non ce prova ...mi tocca dividere il conto


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Massì, avevo capito....
> Mailea, ma è così che si abborda ?
> Dici che può funzionare ? Io non credo...
> E poi, sono le donne che abbordano, non sono mica così idiota....


si abborda come capita capita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





no, con Persa credo che non funzioni...


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...e *se moltiplica i pesci...si risparmia sul conto...*
> La cosa mi interessa. Visto che non ce prova ...mi tocca dividere il conto


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh no caro Chen..Io quando parlavo della coppia aperta non parlavo di come vivo io o di come vive Man..Parlavo in generale di questi rapporti e ho solo trovato risposte sulla falsariga del "che facciano quello che vogliono, ma non mi vengano a dire che si amano!"
> E' la profonda e non so quanto involontaria incapacità, non di accettare, ma di ammettere che possono esistere forme di amore nelle quali lo scambio di corpi non è un tradimento, ma solo un gioco perchè non prevede il tradimento dell'unica cosa su cui si basa una coppia aperta: L'AMORE. In loro la possessività è solo sentimentale e non fisica, e da questo punto di partenza poi ognuna di esse stabilisce le regole che vuole.
> I commenti e l'ipocrisia (ai quali io aggiungerei una buona fetta di Perbenismo) a cui fa riferimento MAILEA non sono al post di Chen, ma fondamentalmente alle risposte che ha letto sul discorso in generale delle coppie aperte.
> Se prendi a riferimento il post di MAN per difendere certe risposte, credo che tu stia facendo un pò l'avvocato del diavolo e dato che sei molto bravo con le parole (e ti assicuro che lo penso davvero) probabilmente in un vero tribunale vinceresti anche la causa
> ...


... guarda che ho capito... volevo solamente dire che circa la libertà di ognuno non si discute... ma non si può far coincidere le proprie scelte e le proprie libertà, con la "_verità_" e tacciare di "_ipocrisia_" le libertà e le scelte degli altri... questo, mi sembra davvero puerile e manicheo... non si può scrivere che le risposte date sono "_perbeniste ed ipocrite_", quando la questione posta, alla quale _quelle risposte reagiscono_, ne è piena zeppa... fin dal titolo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma da quando i papi non si circondano di mignotte e non si beano di affari molto terreni???
> 
> Beh questo non sara' circondato dalle mignotte in senso stretto ma di quelle "figurate" dell'Opus Dei, minkia ragazzi.
> 
> ...


... calma... calma... parliamo di cose assolutamente diverse... Hans Kung si occupava di teologia con l'obiettivo di superare la divisione tra cattolici e protestanti... in quest'ottica va intesa tutta la sua opera... che continuava l'opera dottrinaria del teologo protestante Karl Barth... Ratzinger ha dimostrato in molte occasioni il suo spessore teologico... ma interamente circoscritto alla dottrina cattolica... qui, pochi teologi possono vantare le sue competenze...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... calma... parliamo di cose assolutamente diverse... Hans Kung si occupava di teologia con l'obiettivo di superare la divisione tra cattolici e protestanti... in quest'ottica va intesa tutta la sua opera... che continuava l'opera dottrinaria del teologo protestante Karl Barth... Ratzinger ha dimostrato in molte occasioni il suo spessore teologico... ma interamente circoscritto alla dottrina cattolica... qui, pochi teologi possono vantare le sue competenze...


embe' non ritieni piu' "sensato" un fine  conoscitore delle cause che hanno  spinto i protestanti a staccarsi da roma ed a non riconoscere i dogmi postumi e posticci mariani di cui e' specializzato il nostro benemerito?

Cioe', gli scismi sono sempre nati sulla ricerca dell'osservanza-rispondenza della dottrina imposta agli scritti sacri e roma e' la piu' deviata, ritenendo, pur essendo io aconfessionale, i Luterani,Calvinisti etcetc gli unici fedeli a tali scritti e da qui i contrasti.

Poi se ci aggiungi che la volgarizzazione democratica delle sacre scritture dandoti la facolta' di "conoscenza diretta" e non prese dalla mangiatoia clericale gia' masticate e digerite per te, t'impone anche l'obbligo del saper leggere e del saper vedere, ha forgiato una forma mentis che nei secoli ha avvantaggiato tutte le popolazioni aderenti alla riforma protestante (basta vedere le nazioni piu' progredite) a discapito della nostra papalina che viaggia col freno a mano tirato dalla ricotta romana.

Quindi menti "illuminate" che fanno da ponte e che cercano d'inculcare il verme della spocchia autorefenziale falsa e basata su menzogne, io le preferisco a sedicenti "esperti" dogmatici che tralaltro sono stati sbugiardati sulla effettiva conoscenza di Gesu' da Martini sul libro di Ratzi, tanto e' vero che mettendo le mani avanti, dichiaro' che non era scritto da papa e quindi senza potenziali errori  (poi sta storia dell'infallibilita' der papa ex-cathedra per me e' na' strunzata proprio).


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> embe' non ritieni piu' "sensato" un fine conoscitore delle cause che hanno spinto i protestanti a staccarsi da roma ed a non riconoscere i dogmi postumi e posticci mariani di cui e' specializzato il nostro benemerito?
> 
> Cioe', gli scismi sono sempre nati sulla ricerca dell'osservanza-rispondenza della dottrina imposta agli scritti sacri e roma e' la piu' deviata, ritenendo, pur essendo io aconfessionale, i Luterani,Calvinisti etcetc gli unici fedeli a tali scritti e da qui i contrasti.
> 
> ...


... ma no , dai, quando dico fine teologo intendo altre cose... mi riferisco ai suoi lavori su S. Agostino, sul pensiero teologico di Porfirio, S. Bonaventura, Gioacchino da Fiore... pensa al lavoro che fece presso l'Università di Tubinga in un periodo storico molto complesso come quello del '68... per non parlare dell'applicazione del metodo storico-critico che egli usò nell'analisi dell'antico e del nuovo testamento... produsse un documento che fu ben accolto da tutta la comunità scientifica... anche quella di sinistra... per non parlare del lavoro che condusse al fine di rifondare una teologia nell'America latina (dopo il 1989) alla luce delle culture anteriori alla scoperta dell'america... di Ratzinger non devi leggere i libri diretti al consumo di massa, buoni per tutte le stagioni, devi leggere i documenti teologici... in particolare quelli della commissione biblica e quelli della commissione teologica...


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma no , dai, quando dico fine teologo intendo altre cose... mi riferisco ai suoi lavori su S. Agostino, sul pensiero teologico di Porfirio, S. Bonaventura, Gioacchino da Fiore... pensa al lavoro che fece presso l'Università di Tubinga in un periodo storico molto complesso come quello del '68... per non parlare dell'applicazione del metodo storico-critico che egli usò nell'analisi dell'antico e del nuovo testamento... produsse un documento che fu ben accolto da tutta la comunità scientifica... anche quella di sinistra... per non parlare del lavoro che condusse al fine di rifondare una teologia nell'America latina (dopo il 1989) alla luce delle culture anteriori alla scoperta dell'america... di Ratzinger non devi leggere i libri diretti al consumo di massa, buoni per tutte le stagioni, devi leggere i documenti teologici... in particolare quelli della commissione biblica e quelli della commissione teologica...


Anche se il valore è inverso, sarebbe come dire che di Dante devi leggere non la "Comedia" o le "Rime" ma il "De Monarchia" o "De vulgari eloquio"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si è conosciuti per quel che più appare e viene diffuso.....
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma no , dai, quando dico fine teologo intendo altre cose... mi riferisco ai suoi lavori su S. Agostino, sul pensiero teologico di Porfirio, S. Bonaventura, Gioacchino da Fiore... pensa al lavoro che fece presso l'Università di Tubinga in un periodo storico molto complesso come quello del '68... per non parlare dell'applicazione del metodo storico-critico che egli usò nell'analisi dell'antico e del nuovo testamento... produsse un documento che fu ben accolto da tutta la comunità scientifica... anche quella di sinistra...* per non parlare del lavoro che condusse al fine di rifondare una teologia nell'America latina* (dopo il 1989) alla luce delle culture anteriori alla scoperta dell'america... di Ratzinger non devi leggere i libri diretti al consumo di massa, buoni per tutte le stagioni, devi leggere i documenti teologici... in particolare quelli della commissione biblica e quelli della commissione teologica...


COFF COFF!!!!!
minkia a momenti me strozzo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















guarda l'ha riformata talmente bene la teologia, anzi le varie teologie della liberazione esistenti, che decretera' la fine del carrozzone una buona volta, (d'altronde Malachia predisse che questo e' l'ultimo papa....sperem...) dato che li' l'emorragia  dei kattolici a favore dei battisti, pentecostali & C viaggia al 20% all'anno su un totale di circa il 50% dei fedeli mondiali....

Che botta....avanti tutta...























comunque quel documento accettato  da tutti sul metodo di lettura delle scritture, non devo essere solo io a non conoscerlo ma manco AlessioII o gli altri che lo kaga alla grande vietandogli, tramite Putin, di mettere piede in Ucraina.

Se fosse come dici tu non capisco come mai, avendo provato finalmente che la chiesa di roma si fonda veramente su Pietro e non versa piu' nell'abusivismo usurpante alla stregua di una schifosissima Rete4 qualsiasi ahahahahah(you remenber??? sto ancora aspettando che mi citi il documento vero ed inoppugnabile della prova che Pietro sia anche solo stato in vacanza a roma.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   non si riuniscono tutti i cristiani sotto una stessa cappella (letterale...non figurato)????


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> COFF COFF!!!!!
> minkia a momenti me strozzo....
> 
> 
> ...


Così, a titolo informativo.... tu sei certo che quello che sappiamo e che CI E' DATO conoscere... di ogni "CHIESA", sia la verità informativa inoppugnabile?  Credi che a fronte di Luterani, Calvinisti, Battisti e sette e settucole varie, noi si sappia tutto quello che c'è da sapere?   Non credi che lo scandalo di un Battista, di un Luterano o di un Anglicano (specie avendo come capo della chiesa una Regina regnante) noi lo si sappia??!!  Sapessi quante cose non sappiamo e non sapremo mai!!! 
Ma l'importante è che si bacchetti chi appare e, alla fine, non possa nascondersi per troppa visibilità oggettiva.....
Sai, ti stupiresti di quello che salta fuori dagli archivi "segreti" di Stato, privati e clericali..... per non parlare di quelli della cosiddetta "chiesa rossa"... 
Io sono agnostica quindi poco me ne cala di chiese e fedi, ma tanto per dire, l'Inquisizione è una macchia tutta cattolica.... peccato che fra protestanti e compagnia cantante, abbiano mandato al rogo 10 volte tanto le persone che ci ha mandato la religione cattolica (e per essere precisi, soprattutto quella spagnola con quel Torquemada facinoroso!!!) perciò resta che siamo a 1:10 a favore di queste religioni riformate! Ma è la Chiesa romana che viene chiamata davanti alla Storia!!Io accetto qualunque critica perchè la ritengo concime per ogni argomento e conversazione, ma bisogna che si sappia di che si parla.....  quando ad esempio si parla del "nano pelato" derisoriamente.... mi dico, cosa direbbero queste persone se sapessero che Scalfari (l'Eugenio di Repubblica) fece un ode al Duce, e non sotto tortura dell'Ovra ma per convinzione!!!!!  O che persone integerrime di grande fede Marxista..... se la sono scoperta dopo l'8 settembre perchè prima erano iscritti al partito nazionale fascista , e con regolare domanda di avanzamento.... 
Ma tant'è, è come la storia delle foibe..... per sapere cosa siano state abbiamo atteso che la Storia fosse tanto più forte della "Ragion di Stato".....
Triste quella nazione che pur di rinnegare il proprio passato,  non riesce ad imparare dai propri errori e li considera sempre come fatti da altri..... sempre da altri.
Bruja 

P.s. Sai io sono di quelle che di fronte alle fosse Ardeatine mi sono chiesta perchè, sapendo di avere a che fare con degli aguzzinio, gli "eroi" di Via Rasella non si siano consegnati per evitare la rappresaglia, prevista per altro in tutte le situazione di stato di guerra!! Me ne fotto delle ragioni di segretezza o di resistenza.... c'erano centinaia di persone da salvare, ma si sà, mettere una bomba non è come presentarsi a petto e viso aperto per una fucilazione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche se il valore è inverso, sarebbe come dire che di Dante devi leggere non la "Comedia" o le "Rime" ma il "De Monarchia" o "De vulgari eloquio"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Bruja, ma che cavolo dici?... sarebbe come dire che la cifra del grande astronomo Davis la si misura sulla base dei suoi libri di divulgazione... dai!... non dire sciocchezze!... generalmente, si sa che gli scritti che dimostrano il valore di un pensatore o di uno scienziato non sono raba per tutti dai... Davis non lo giudichi dalle monate per gli adolescenti affamati di astronomia spiccia... lo giudichi sulla base delle sue ricerche complesse sulla dinamica della formazione delle galassie... o sui suoi studi di radioastronomia... ma quelli, non li trovi mica nella libreria sotto casa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> COFF COFF!!!!!
> minkia a momenti me strozzo....
> 
> 
> ...


... ma cosa stai dicendo?... guarda che io condivido pochissimo di quello che ha scritto Ratzinger come filosofo e teologo... sto dicendo una cosa diversa: sto dicendo che, d'accordo con lui o non d'accordo con lui, è, in ogni caso, uno che sa quel che scrive e quel che dice... puoi non essere d'accordo ma in punta di ragionamento e di filosofia, non è l'ultimo arrivato... capisci?... puoi non essere d'accordo con lui ma non si può assolutamente archiviare quanto sostiene (dal punto di vista dottrinario, filosofico e teologico) come mere chiacchiere e deliri... io sostengo questo... poi, vedi, personalmente condivido poco delle sue tesi ma, ripeto, essendo un ottimo teologo e filosofo, non è liquidabile con qualche battuta... è preparatissimo e coltissimo... non lo affronti tanto facilmente... 

... quanto alla questione di Pietro, capisci che è irrilevante?... è risaputo che le ragioni della Riforma, vanno ricercate nei secoli precedenti al XVI e va ricondotta ad eventi di carattere politico, economico e culturale... il sentimento nazionalista tedesco, per esempio, ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale... ti ricordo, inoltre la figura di John Wycliffe, che già nel XIV secolo e quindi ben prima di Lutero, attaccò direttamente il papato...


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, ma che cavolo dici?... sarebbe come dire che la cifra del grande astronomo Davis la si misura sulla base dei suoi libri di divulgazione... dai!... non dire sciocchezze!... generalmente, si sa che gli scritti che dimostrano il valore di un pensatore o di uno scienziato non sono raba per tutti dai... Davis non lo giudichi dalle monate per gli adolescenti affamati di astronomia spiccia... lo giudichi sulla base delle sue ricerche complesse sulla dinamica della formazione delle galassie... o sui suoi studi di radioastronomia... ma quelli, non li trovi mica nella libreria sotto casa...


Forse ci siamo intesi male, ma proprio questo dicevo.... lui viene giudicato per quel che si conosce in forma popolare. Gli addetti ai lavori sono altro....
Secondo te quanti hanno letto qualcosa di Ratzinger che non sia il libercolo che ha fatto a due mani con Pera???
Oppure quanti hanno letto la teologia scritta dai teologi progressisti o ortodossi in fase di confutazione.  
Io posso pensarla diversamente, ma se le argomentazioni vengono presentate in modo approfondito, documentato e imparziale (per quanto possibile)... leggo qualunque cosa, e comunque sempre prima di decidere il valore ci chi scrive, quindi LEGGO senza pregiudiziali.  
Rammenti Salieri? Perchè ammirava spropositatamente Mozart, perchè lui stesso era un musicista di valore che ha vissuto purtroppo nello stesso periodo e, comprendendone l'incommensurabile portata, cercò di denigrarlo a corte, ma quanto avrebbe voluto poter creare come il salirburghese.
Ecxco perchè credo che per denigrare uno scritto di qualunque genere, o anche apprezzarlo, bisogna almeno essere in grado di vaslutarne la portata.... non stiamo parlando di Harmony!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse ci siamo intesi male, ma proprio questo dicevo.... lui viene giudicato per quel che si conosce in forma popolare. Gli addetti ai lavori sono altro....
> Secondo te quanti hanno letto qualcosa di Ratzinger che non sia il libercolo che ha fatto a due mani con Pera???
> Oppure quanti hanno letto la teologia scritta dai teologi progressisti o ortodossi in fase di confutazione.
> Io posso pensarla diversamente, ma se le argomentazioni vengono presentate in modo approfondito, documentato e imparziale (per quanto possibile)... leggo qualunque cosa, e comunque sempre prima di decidere il valore ci chi scrive, quindi LEGGO senza pregiudiziali.
> ...


... vedo che non ci siamo capiti... c'è stato un malinteso, dai... ovviamente, diciamo entrambi la stessa cosa... e mi fa piacere... perché non riuscivo a capacitarmi di quel che, sbagliando, mi sembrava di aver capito... ora ho capito correttamente... 

... Ciao Bruja... vado a tirare con l'arco... e poi in palestra... 

Buona serata.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Così, a titolo informativo.... tu sei certo che quello che sappiamo e che CI E' DATO conoscere... di ogni "CHIESA", sia la verità informativa inoppugnabile? Credi che a fronte di Luterani, Calvinisti, Battisti e sette e settucole varie, noi si sappia tutto quello che c'è da sapere? Non credi che lo scandalo di un Battista, di un Luterano o di un Anglicano (specie avendo come capo della chiesa una Regina regnante) noi lo si sappia??!! Sapessi quante cose non sappiamo e non sapremo mai!!!
> 
> Beh gli scandali chi ha mai sostenuto che da loro non ci siano,io da aconfessionale, ritengo "SOLO" i protestanti piu' rispettosi delle sacre scritture, avendone dato una interpretazione piu' rispondente, meno barocca, con meno orpelli che stanno solo nella testa di chi legge, proprio perche' , per farti un discorso terra terra, sono convinto che lo scritto sia in effetti molto semplice da capire perche' altrimenti non capisco come allora, se dei testi servono per divulgare un qualcosa e sono destinati al popolo in cui era sterminata l'ignoranza, farli complessi....tu sei convinta che i testi di divulgazione per le masse sia impossibile metabolizzarli senza 100000 passaggi digestivi, manipolatori e mistificatori?
> 
> ...


Per me sei in errore, perche' purtroppo in guerra la strategia non e' come vorrebbero le donne in cucina....per un motivo anche banale che ti sfugge dopo magari il lavaggio del cervello del Pansa di turno...perche' gente col pelo sullo stomaco per attaccare i tedeschi non ne trovavi tanta, magari al bar a giocare a tressette o in parrocchia.

Pero' siccome hai detto piu' volte che bisogna sapere di cio' che si parla, io penso di sapere sulla resistenza qualcosina non letta sui libri di Pansa&C ma perche' vissuta i famiglia avendo avuto mio padre partigiano delle brigate Garibaldi operante in Romagna ed uno zio pestato sino alla morte dagli squadristi...beh se vuoi ti anticipo che per me la colpa che ho sempre dato a mio padre ed agli altri e' stata quella di aver lasciato le cose a meta', perche' l'opera di ripulisti doveva essere  TOTALE per cio' che le merdacce hanno fatto ad altri italiani (per non parlare degli altri morti) e quindi la resa dei conti era conseguenziale e giustificata anche con gli inevitabili errori degli eccessi creati dagli eccessi...ma la popolazione non era tutta succube dei partigiani, tantissimi li sostenevano perche' avevano lo stesso ideale di liberarsi dall'oppressore consapevoli che mettevano cosi' a repentaglio la loro vita.

Finita la guerra, mio padre mi racconto' che ritorno' in quelle zone per vedere se ritrovava ancora qualcuno.... alcune famiglie si' altre no perche' sterminate dai tedeschi e dai loro accoliti italici....ora se tu pensi che il sacrificio di quelle famiglie debba pesare sulla coscienza di chi si ribella e non su chi ha creato il mostro, per me sbagli e mi sembra un crollo intellettuale, poi sei libera di pensare che ognuno debba farsi solo i kazzi propri e pero' non lamentarti se poi questa societa' di mezzeseghe senza spina dorsale se ti vedono litigare con una merdosa che ti pianta un ombrello nell'occhio fino al cervello non interviene..

se permetti colgo l'occasione per un solenne...

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

scusate ma ogni tanto sta roba mi esce da sola dal computer....Vi regalo sta perla per farvi pensare che se 'sta pazza scatenata sono disposti a farla Santa ed a dedicarle pure l'Universita' Cattolica, per me non hanno uguali....in effetti so' ar toppe!















----------------------------------------------
 estratto dal diario di Maria d'Alacoque

*7*1*. Trionfa sulle sue ripugnanze naturali con atti di eroismo*
  Ero talmente schifiltosa, che la minima sporcizia mi sconvolgeva lo stomaco. Lui mi rimproverò tanto su questo punto, che una volta, *volendo pulire il vomi­to d'una malata, non riuscii a impedirmi di farlo con la lingua e di mangiarlo*, dicendogli: «Se avessi mille corpi, mille amori, mille vite, io li immolerei per es­servi schiava». E allora trovai in quell'azione tali delizie, che avrei voluto trovarne di simili ogni gior­no, per imparare a vincermi, senza altro testimone che Dio. Ma la sua bontà, cui solo ero in debito di avermi dato la forza per dominarmi, non mancò di rendermi palese il piacere che quel gesto gli aveva procurato*. Infatti, la notte successiva, se non mi sbaglio, mi tenne quasi due o tre ore con la bocca incollata sulla piaga del suo sacro Cuore, e mi sareb­be difficile esprimere ciò che provavo allora e gli ef­fetti che questa grazia produsse nella mia anima e nel mio cuore. Questo basta a spiegare le grandi bontà e misericordie riversate dal mio Dio su una creatura così miserabile.* Tuttavia, Lui non voleva affatto attenuare la mia sensibilità né le mie grandi ripugnanze, sia per ono­rare quelle che Lui aveva voluto patire nel giardino degli Ulivi, sia per fornirmi strumenti di vittorie e umiliazioni. Ma, ahimè, io non sono sempre fedele e spesso cado! Era una cosa cui pareva prendere gu­sto, sia per confondere il mio orgoglio, sia per rafforzarmi nella diffidenza verso me stessa, mo­strandomi che senza di Lui potevo solo far male e avere continue cadute senza potermi risollevare. Al­lora quel sovrano Bene della mia anima veniva in mio soccorso e, come un buon padre, mi tendeva le braccia del suo amore, dicendomi: « Sai bene che non puoi nulla senza di me». Questo mi faceva scio­gliere di riconoscenza per la sua amorevole bontà e mi mettevo a piangere, vedendo che non si vendica­va dei miei peccati e delle mie continue infedeltà, ma m'inondava di eccessi d'amore con cui sembrava combattere le mie ingratitudini. Talvolta me le met­teva sotto gli occhi, insieme alla moltitudine delle sue grazie, e mi ritrovavo nell'impossibilità di par­largli se non con le lacrime agli occhi, soffrendo più di quanto riesco a riferire. Così quel divino Amore si divertiva con la sua indegna schiava*. E una volta in cui ero stata colta da nausea mentre accudivo una malata che aveva la dissenteria, mi rimproverò così aspramente, che, per riparare a que­**sta colpa, mi vidi costretta, mentre andavo a butta­re via ciò che quella aveva fatto, a bagnarvi a lungo la lingua dentro e a riempirmene la bocca. Avrei in­goiato tutto se Lui non mi avesse ricordato l'obbe­dienza, che non mi permetteva di mangiare nulla senza permesso. Dopodiché mi disse: « Sei davvero pazza a fare queste cose!»*. Io gli risposi: «O mio Si­gnore, lo faccio per farvi piacere e conquistare il vo­stro cuore divino, che spero non mi rifiuterete. Ma Voi, mio Signore, cosa non avete fatto per conqui­stare il cuore degli uomini e, nonostante ciò, loro ve lo rifiutano e molto spesso vi cacciano via». «E ve­ro, figlia mia, che il mio amore mi ha fatto sacrifica-re tutto per loro, senza esserne ricambiato. Ma io voglio che tu supplisca, per i meriti del mio sacro Cuore, alla loro ingratitudine».


*44. Prende i voti*
  Essendo dunque pervenuta al bene tanto desiderato della sacra professione, quel giorno il mio divino Maestro volle ricevermi in sposa in un modo che mi sento incapace di esprimere.18 Dirò solo che mi pre­parò e mi trattò come una sposa del Tabor. La cosa era per me più dura della morte, perché non mi ve­devo affatto conforme al mio sposo, che immagina­vo tutto sfigurato e straziato sul Calvario. Ma mi fu detto: «Lasciami fare ogni cosa a suo tempo, perché voglio che tu sia ora il gingillo del mio amore, che vuole giocare con te a suo piacimento, come fanno i bambini con i giocattoli. E necessario che ti abban­doni, cieca e senza resistenza, lasciandomi divertire a tue spese, e tu non ci perderai». Mi promise di non lasciarmi più, dicendomi: « Sii sempre pronta a ricevermi, perché ormai voglio abitare in te per po­ter conversare e intrattenermi con te».

  ---------------------------------------------

l'e' rob' de' matt!Poi il paparino si lamenta se uno si secolarizza e non si mortifica mangiando merda o vomiti di chicche e sia fuori l'orario della refezione canonica o si incilicia tipo la Binetti....ma mi faccI il piacere....


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Per me sei in errore, perche' purtroppo in guerra la strategia non e' come vorrebbero le donne in cucina....per un motivo anche banale che ti sfugge dopo magari il lavaggio del cervello del Pansa di turno...perche' gente col pelo sullo stomaco per attaccare i tedeschi non ne trovavi tanta, magari al bar a giocare a tressette o in parrocchia.
> 
> Pero' siccome hai detto piu' volte che bisogna sapere di cio' che si parla, io penso di sapere sulla resistenza qualcosina non letta sui libri di Pansa&C ma perche' vissuta i famiglia avendo avuto mio padre partigiano delle brigate Garibaldi operante in Romagna ed uno zio pestato sino alla morte dagli squadristi...beh se vuoi ti anticipo che per me *la colpa che ho sempre dato a mio padre ed agli altri e' stata quella di aver lasciato le cose a meta', perche' l'opera di ripulisti doveva essere TOTALE* per cio' che le merdacce hanno fatto ad altri italiani (per non parlare degli altri morti) e quindi la resa dei conti era conseguenziale e giustificata anche con gli inevitabili errori degli eccessi creati dagli eccessi...ma la popolazione non era tutta succube dei partigiani, tantissimi li sostenevano perche' avevano lo stesso ideale di liberarsi dall'oppressore consapevoli che mettevano cosi' a repentaglio la loro vita.
> 
> ...


*Su quello che ho sottolineato e sul tuo commento da voltastomaco sulle foibe stendo un velo pietoso, lo stesso che TU hai steso sull'uccisione ad esempio di preti e anche altre persone INNOCENTI!* 

*DAVVERO FACILE (E COMODO) AZZERARE TUTTI GLI ORRORI PERPETRATI (E DOCUMENTATI) DA VIGLIACCHI IN NOME DELL'ESSER PARTIGIANI!*

*Parli di "crollo intellettuale" di Bruja? E la tua cosa sarebbe, onestà intellettuale?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

*Ma mi faccia il piacere! *


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Su quello che ho sottolineato e sul tuo commento da voltastomaco sulle foibe stendo un velo pietoso, lo stesso che TU hai steso sull'uccisione ad esempio di preti e anche altre persone INNOCENTI!*
> 
> *DAVVERO FACILE (E COMODO) AZZERARE TUTTI GLI ORRORI PERPETRATI (E DOCUMENTATI) DA VIGLIACCHI IN NOME DELL'ESSER PARTIGIANI!*
> 
> ...


perche' stendi un velo sulle foibe.....vabbe' te lo sollevo io allora....

tu conosci questi DOCUMENTI????

riporto il pezzo piu' significativo, dove si capisce l'occhio per occhio dente per dente!

----------------------------------
Ultimata la relazione dell'Ecc. ROATTA prende la parola il Duce: "La relazione del gen. ROATTA la considero esauriente e promettente di buoni risultati. La situazione è nota. Dopo lo sfacelo della Jugoslavia ci siamo trovati sulle braccia la metà di una provincia e, bisogna aggiungere, la metà più povera. I germanici ci hanno comunicato un confine; noi non potevamo che prenderne atto - aprile 1941. Inizialmente le cose parvero procedere nel modo migliore. La popolazione considerava il minore dei mali il fatto di essere sotto la bandiera italiana. Fu data alla provincia uno Statuto, poichè non consideriamo territorio nazionale quanto è oltre il Crinale delle Alpi, salvo casi di carattere eccezionale. Si credette che la zona fosse tranquilla; poi si vide, quando la crisi scoppiò, che i presidi non erano abbastanza consistenti e che non vi era modo di rinforzarli adeguatamente. *Il 21 giugno, con l'inizio delle ostilità tra la Germania e la Russia, questa popolazione, che si sente slava, si è sentita solidale con la Russia. 
 Da allora tutte le speranze ottimistiche tramontarono. **Ci si domanda se la nostra politica fu saggia: Si può dire che fu ingenua.* Anche nella Slovenia tedesca le cose non vanno bene. Io penso che sia meglio passare dalla maniera dolce a quella forte piuttosto che essere obbligati all'inverso. Si ha in questo secondo caso la frattura del prestigio. Non temo le parole. Sono convinto che al "terrore" dei partigiani si deve rispondere con il ferro ed il fuoco. *Deve cessare il luogo comune che dipinge gli italiani come sentimentali incapaci di essere duri quando occorre*. Questa tradizione di leggiadria e tenerezza soverchia va interrotta. Come avete detto è cominciato un nuovo ciclo che fa vedere gli italiani come gente disposta a tutto, per il bene del paese ed il prestigio delle forze armate. *Questa popolazione non ci amerà mai.* Non mi sorprende che i cattolici vedendo declinare la stella dei partigiani vogliano farsi avanti. Poichè non si possono respingere si può accettare il loro apporto, quasi come una concessione che noi si fa loro e senza impegni futuri. Così pure il generale Dalmazzo può ricevere questo generale Mihajlovic: può darsi che si sia persuaso che la sua fatica è sprecata. Ascoltatelo quindi. Poi riferirete. Considero ultimata la prima fase. Il ritmo delle operazioni deve essere sollecito: non possiamo tenere tante divisioni in Balcania. Occorrerà per noi aumentare la forza alla frontiera occidentale e in Tripolitania. Attualmente la Balcania costituisce per noi un'usura ed occorrerebbe ridurre questo schieramento. Richiamo l'attenzione sul servizio informazioni che è qui molto difficile, ma quindi tanto più deve essere bene organizzato. *L'aviazione ha qui un compito abbastanza importante. Questo territorio deve essere considerato terreno di esperienza. **Non vi preoccupate del disagio economico della popolazione. Lo ha voluto! Ne sconti le conseguenze.* Così non mi preoccupo dell'Università, che era un focolare contro di noi. *Non sarei alieno dal trasferimento di masse di popolazioni.*ECC. ROATTA *Ho proposto di dare la proprietà dei ribelli alle famiglie dei nostri caduti.*D U C E *Approvo, annunciatelo pure*. *Così considerate senza discriminazioni i comunisti: Sloveni o Croati se comunisti vanno trattati allo stesso modo.*Le truppe adottino la tattica dei partigiani. Abbiano mordente. Mi risulterebbe che la "Macerata" e la "Cacciatori" vanno molto bene. Forse meno bene la "Granatieri", alquanto appesantita dalla troppo lunga guarnigione a Lubiana, e la "Isonzo", dove forse il difetto era nel comando, ora sostituito. ECC. ROATTA La "Granatieri" non tornerà a Lubiana. La "Isonzo" ha cambiato comandante da pochi giorni e va molto meglio.

e questo storico del SI AMMAZZA TROPPO POCO!

http://www.criminidiguerra.it/DocumRob.htm#cop1
---------------------------------------------------

che dici erano proprio santarellini in gita scolastica?

Comunque sulla Resistenza, io non avrei difficolta' ad ammettere che in quel clima ci sono stati degli eccessi, se si ammette per converso che ci sono stati eccessi prima, pero' scusa ma reitero....

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> perche' stendi un velo sulle foibe.....vabbe' te lo sollevo io allora....
> 
> tu conosci questi DOCUMENTI????
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, lo diceva il duce e allora tutti (TU avrai MILIONI di documenti che lo testimoniano, vero?) si son comportati da criminali?

Ma hai una vaga idea di quanta povera gente che non ha usurpato niente a nessuno è dovuta fuggire con solo i vestiti che aveva addosso per non finire nelle foibe? Lasciando là quello che aveva costruito in una vita di onesto lavoro?Donne vecchi e bambini... tutti colpevoli?

*Ma mi rifaccia il piacere!!!* 

Se vuoi continuare a confondere gli atti del fascismo IGNORANDO la realtà dei singoli, continui a dimostrare una visione parziale e permettimi ideologicamente gretta!

IO non confondo gli atti dei *singoli VIGLIACCHI* di cui parlavo sopra, con la lotta partigiana nei suoi valori...

Ma è meglio che chiudiamo qui il discorso, non è un forum politico questo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma è meglio che chiudiamo qui il discorso, non è un forum politico questo!


Grazie


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh, lo diceva il duce e allora tutti (TU avrai MILIONI di documenti che lo testimoniano, vero?) si son comportati da criminali?
> 
> Ma hai una vaga idea di quanta povera gente che non ha usurpato niente a nessuno è dovuta fuggire con solo i vestiti che aveva addosso per non finire nelle foibe? Lasciando là quello che aveva costruito in una vita di onesto lavoro?Donne vecchi e bambini... tutti colpevoli?
> 
> ...


senti, capisco che confutare documenti storici sia imbarazzante, ma vedo che anche tu confondi la causa con l'effetto....in pieno marasma tu sei in grado di usare il bisturi mentre i casi singoli che citi a fronte di operazioni di sterminio sistemico nazi-fascista, sono lo scotto inevitabile che si e' costretti a pagare con le guerre, cosa t'illudi nelle guerre  intelligenti che Bush e' un esperto a fare senza danni collaterali?

Per me la miglior guerra e' la guerra che non si combatte e per te?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie


ci si deve astenere anche sulla religione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ci si deve astenere anche sulla religione?


Io credo che non sia questo il luogo per confronti su argomenti che esulano dai sentimenti.
Per chi ritiene che sia possibile e utile un confronto argomentato su argomenti complessi che non si devono basare su emozioni e opinioni, ma su rigorosa documentazione credo che esista altro genere di forum.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che non sia questo il luogo per confronti su argomenti che esulano dai sentimenti.
> Per chi ritiene che sia possibile e utile un confronto argomentato su argomenti complessi che non si devono basare su emozioni e opinioni, ma su rigorosa documentazione credo che esista altro genere di forum.


bah mi sembrava che nella sezione libera i temi fossero appunto liberi ed i piu' disparati, io con te me scuso se ho sollecitato qualche neurone in siesta, ma preferivo il confronto con alcuni possessori di neuroni che sembrerebbero piu' ricettivi anche perche' sono alla ricerca di risposte che manco nei siti "specifici" come dici te si riescono ad avere in quanto di fuffa che imbottisce le teste ce n'e' 'na frega e percio' se certe risposte si possono trovare casualmente nel peggior bar di Caracas, ben venga.

Tu hai dei contributi tali, che qui non puoi rvelare perche' sito non idoneo, ma puoi segnalarmi un sito dove bazzichi per farmi conoscere qualcosa in piu'?

denghiu'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> bah mi sembrava che nella sezione libera i temi fossero appunto liberi ed i piu' disparati, io con te me scuso se ho sollecitato qualche neurone in siesta, ma preferivo il confronto con alcuni possessori di neuroni che sembrerebbero piu' ricettivi anche perche' sono alla ricerca di risposte che manco nei siti "specifici" come dici te si riescono ad avere in quanto di fuffa che imbottisce le teste ce n'e' 'na frega e percio' se certe risposte si possono trovare casualmente nel peggior bar di Caracas, ben venga.
> 
> Tu hai dei contributi tali, che qui non puoi rvelare perche' sito non idoneo, ma puoi segnalarmi un sito dove bazzichi per farmi conoscere qualcosa in piu'?
> 
> denghiu'!


Io ho espresso una mia opinione su quello che credo debba essere il contenuto del forum e l'ho fatto con educazione.
Non si può dire altrettanto della tua risposta.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho espresso una mia opinione su quello che credo debba essere il contenuto del forum e l'ho fatto con educazione.
> Non si può dire altrettanto della tua risposta.


....Opinione su che??? Scusa...te puoi semplicemente astenerti dal leggere, anzi intervenire, in posts  con argomenti che non ti aggradano, lasciando libero spazio a chi ha cartucce da sparare, se ne ha voglia.

Ti senti un bersaglio?Tranquilla non sei nel mirino...


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Sterminator*

Io ho solo argomentato. 
Alla fine ci si è voluti infilare nelle solite filippiche secondo le quali qualunque sciocchezza se viene da una parte va considerata, se viene da quella avversa è sbagliata! 
E' come sempre, e lo rimarco, NON un fatto politico ma si equidistanza. Ho detto di non essere una baciapile, ma nemmeno un'intruppata in tutti i sensi.... quindi prima di prendere lezioni "super partes" aspetto sempre che mi si dimostri di esserlo.
Ho esposto dei fatti, magari che si potevano discutere, ma se siamo fermi alle solite chiacchiere di propaganda pro domo propria, tanto vale lasciare perdere. Comunque dammi pure della intellettualmente crollata, ma io non faccio chiacchiere riportate nè pettegolezzo storico e per dimostrartelo, perchè a volte ci si romponoi gli zebedei a leggere chi crede di sapere e "CREDE" che solo gli altri siano influenzati o intruppati.... ti lascio qualcosa che nessuno potrebbe mai farti avere, così, giusto per dimostrarti che ho avuto accesso documenti che neppure gli addetti ai lavori hanno.... e questo documento fu rilasciato perchè il "concorso" era l'abilitazione a creare una squadra di "Giovani Italiane" operanti nella zona, ragion per cui in questo caso eliminerei la "costrizione"!
Poi le cose andarono come sappiamo... 
Facciamo così, io non commento, ma tu lascia perdere di lanciare giudizi a spanne! 
Sulla faccenda poi dei testi sacri..... lasciamo perdere ancora di più, io sono di quelle che quando ho visto che la traduzione dall'aramaico, al greco, al latino la parola "durevole" era diventata "eterno"... mi sono fatta un'idea di tutte le interpretazioni più o meno "faccendiere" di detti testi!!!
Bruja

p.s. Chiedo scusa per l'O.T. ma dal momento che non si è toccato solo l'argomentare, ma la mia capacità mentale.... mi pareva doveroso almeno chiarire.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo argomentato.
> Alla fine ci si è voluti infilare nelle solite filippiche secondo le quali qualunque sciocchezza se viene da una parte va considerata, se viene da quella avversa è sbagliata!  E' come sempre, e lo rimarco NON un fatto politico ma si equidistanza.  Ho detto di non essere una baciapile, ma nemmeno un'intruppata in tutti i sensi.... quindi prima di premndere lezioni "super partes" aspetto sempre che mi si dimostri di esserlo.
> Ho esposto dei fatti, magari che si potevano discutere, ma se siamo fermi alle solite chiacchiere di propaganda pro domo propria tanto vale lasciare perdere. Comunque dammi pure della intellettualmente crollata, ma io non faccio chiacchiere risportate nè pettegolezzo storico e per dimostrartelo, perchè a volte ci si romponoi gli zebedei a leggere chi crede di sapere e "CREDE" che solo gli altri siano influenzati o intruppati.... ti lascio qualcosa che nessuno potrebbe mai farti avere, così, giusto per dimostrarti che ho avuto accesso documenti che neppure glio addetti ai lavori hanno.... e questo documento fu rilasciato perchè il "concorso" era l'abilitazione a creare una squadra di "Giovani Italiane" operanti nella zona, ragion per cui in questo caso eliminerei la "costrizione"!
> Poi le cose andarono come sappiamo...
> ...


beh il crollo era riferito al confondere le cause con gli effetti, perche' se ti ritenessi stupida sarei rimasto a cazzeggiare con chen, che ho trascurato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ma si' anche la Jotti... ma che dici all'epoca se non avevi la tessera e non  t'intruppavi avevi vita facile???

A me le malelingue hanno detto di no, a te hanno detto che era un paradiso e che i kakakazzo andavano solo in villeggiatura e non al confino.

Tu dici che poi le cose sappiamo come sono andate...e percio' la Nilde la cassiamo???

Per il resto allora (puttanate dei testi sacri) concordi e non c'e' niente quindi di nuovo sotto al sole...peccato!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma anche no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minkia..c'è ancora chi crede a sta cazzata?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche per me ora (il futuro di ognuno di noi è sconosciuto) è una strada aliena. Ma concordo con te che non ci si può ergere a giudici delle morali e dei sentimenti altrui. Li comincia il vero male.
> Non dubito che ci sia chi riesce a separare il sentimento, dal gioco sessuale fatto con altri consenzienti. Posso non arrivare a capire come possa riuscirci, ma questa è un'altra questione.


Azz..Npon potevi scriverlo prima così ci risparmiavamo 300 post?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Io era solo questo che volevo dire..ma proprio solo questo

Buscopann


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh il crollo era riferito al confondere le cause con gli effetti, perche' se ti ritenessi stupida sarei rimasto a cazzeggiare con chen, che ho trascurato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... e poi, quello che cazzeggia sarei io?... hai infilato una tale serie di minchiate in un solo spiedo, che dovrebbero inserirti nel guinness dei primati... hi, hi, hi... tu non usi il metodo storico... usi quello dei "cantastorie"... te la suoni e te la canti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Per me sei in errore, perche' purtroppo in guerra la strategia non e' come vorrebbero le donne in cucina....per un motivo anche banale che ti sfugge dopo magari il lavaggio del cervello del Pansa di turno...perche' gente col pelo sullo stomaco per attaccare i tedeschi non ne trovavi tanta, magari al bar a giocare a tressette o in parrocchia.
> 
> Pero' siccome hai detto piu' volte che bisogna sapere di cio' che si parla, io penso di sapere sulla resistenza qualcosina non letta sui libri di Pansa&C ma perche' vissuta i famiglia avendo avuto mio padre partigiano delle brigate Garibaldi operante in Romagna ed uno zio pestato sino alla morte dagli squadristi...beh se vuoi ti anticipo che per me la colpa che ho sempre dato a mio padre ed agli altri e' stata quella di aver lasciato le cose a meta', perche' l'opera di ripulisti doveva essere TOTALE per cio' che le merdacce hanno fatto ad altri italiani (per non parlare degli altri morti) e quindi la resa dei conti era conseguenziale e giustificata anche con gli inevitabili errori degli eccessi creati dagli eccessi...ma la popolazione non era tutta succube dei partigiani, tantissimi li sostenevano perche' avevano lo stesso ideale di liberarsi dall'oppressore consapevoli che mettevano cosi' a repentaglio la loro vita.
> 
> ...


Beh gli scandali chi ha mai sostenuto che da loro non ci siano,io da aconfessionale, ritengo "SOLO" i protestanti piu' rispettosi delle sacre scritture, avendone dato una interpretazione piu' rispondente, meno barocca...

... quando leggo cacate come questa sopra, mi chiedo veramente dove cazzo siamo finiti... hi, hi, hi... 

La quasi totalità Bibbie tradotte dai testi originali, come noto, utilizzano oggi lo stesso testo ebraico (_Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia_) e il medesimo testo greco (_The Greek New Testament UBS_). Le differenze si riscontrano solamente per l'Antico Testamento, dato che i protestanti preferiscono fare riferimento quasi esclusivo al testo _masoretico_, mentre i cattolici ricorrono (quando i testi risultano corrotti), ad altre autorevoli fonti testuali (Bibbia dei Settanta, Vulgata, Manoscritti del Mar Morto, Pentateuco Samaritano, Vetus Sira, Teodozione eccetera (quindi più che diversità interpretative, si tratta della presenza o meno di _integrazioni _testuali). La _Settanta _risulta invece ancora molto considerata dalle _chiese ortodosse_, che spesso la utilizzano per uso liturgico e per traduzioni ufficiali (si deve al fatto che la Settanta era usata nelle chiese primitive). Per il Nuovo Testamento le differenze sono invece praticamente inesistenti, essendo stato raggiunto un consenso unanime sul testo critico da utilizzare. 

Ciò chiarito, corre l'obbligo di evidenziare come non esista alcuna interpretazione "_protestante_" della Bibbia", essendo il testo, per la chiesa protestante, lasciato alla "_libera interpretazione_". Si lasci che la Bibbia "_spieghi sé stessa_", scriveva Lutero... quindi, non si capisce quale sia questa "_interpretazione più rispondente_"... boh... a meno che non si ritenga più rispondente la "_non interpretazione_"... hi, hi, hi...

... sulle foibe, credo che certe affermazioni non meritino nemmeno un commento... si commentano da sole...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*mi chiedo*

Capisco che siam in democrazia...ma legger le tue farneticazioni sterminatorr...mi dà quasi nausea...non mi sembra il sito giusto per affermazioni da" apologia di reato"!!!!Tienitele per te certe pseudo idee per favore!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Per me sei in errore, perche' purtroppo in guerra la strategia non e' come vorrebbero le donne in cucina....per un motivo anche banale che ti sfugge dopo magari il lavaggio del cervello del Pansa di turno...perche' gente col pelo sullo stomaco per attaccare i tedeschi non ne trovavi tanta, magari al bar a giocare a tressette o in parrocchia.
> 
> Pero' siccome hai detto piu' volte che bisogna sapere di cio' che si parla, io penso di sapere sulla resistenza qualcosina non letta sui libri di Pansa&C ma perche' vissuta i famiglia avendo avuto mio padre partigiano delle brigate Garibaldi operante in Romagna ed uno zio pestato sino alla morte dagli squadristi...beh se vuoi ti anticipo che per me la colpa che ho sempre dato a mio padre ed agli altri e' stata quella di aver lasciato le cose a meta', perche' l'opera di ripulisti doveva essere TOTALE per cio' che le merdacce hanno fatto ad altri italiani (per non parlare degli altri morti) e quindi la resa dei conti era conseguenziale e giustificata anche con gli inevitabili errori degli eccessi creati dagli eccessi...ma la popolazione non era tutta succube dei partigiani, tantissimi li sostenevano perche' avevano lo stesso ideale di liberarsi dall'oppressore consapevoli che mettevano cosi' a repentaglio la loro vita.
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco che siam in democrazia...ma legger le tue farneticazioni sterminatorr...mi dà quasi nausea...non mi sembra il sito giusto per affermazioni da" apologia di reato"!!!!Tienitele per te certe pseudo idee per favore!!!!


... Oscuro, questo ometto è anche simpatico... quando non de-_raglia_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Chen è simpatico come un emorroide cavalcante....la faziosità di certe sue affermazioni è deprimente!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chen è simpatico come un emorroide cavalcante....la faziosità di certe sue affermazioni è deprimente!!!!


... guarda, più che altro è l'inconsistenza "_storico-culturale_" di certe affermazioni... come quelle su Ratzinger... appena ho citato gli scritti teologici di Ratzinger se l'è data a gambe... hi, hi, hi... ha lasciato cadere il discorso perché, probabilmente, non li ha mai letti... e pretende di giudicare Ratzinger sulla base dei libercoli divulgativi pubblicati per il consumo di massa... questo è semplicemente ridicolo...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda, più che altro è l'inconsistenza "_storico-culturale_" di certe affermazioni... come quelle su Ratzinger... appena ho citato gli scritti teologici di Ratzinger se l'è data a gambe... hi, hi, hi... ha lasciato cadere il discorso perché, probabilmente, non li ha mai letti... e pretende di giudicare Ratzinger sulla base dei libercoli divulgativi pubblicati per il consumo di massa... questo è semplicemente ridicolo...


non credo proprio se la sia data a gambe... si vede che non conosci Stermi..


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*certo*

La distanza fra cio che siamo e ciò che pensiamo di essere...spesso è causa di infiniti problemi....in questo caso fra quel che pensiamo di sapere e quel che sappiamo....fra quel che preferiamo credere e quel che oggettivamente è!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> La distanza fra cio che siamo e ciò che pensiamo di essere...spesso è causa di infiniti problemi....in questo caso fra quel che pensiamo di sapere e quel che sappiamo....fra quel che preferiamo credere e quel che oggettivamente è!!!!!




















aiuto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo proprio se la sia data a gambe... si vede che non conosci Stermi..


... non ho letto contro-_deduzioni_... hi, hi, hi... ti va bene così?...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*appunto*

Vedi chen...anna è uno di quei soggetti dove la percezione cognitiva di quel che è e distante anni luce da ciò che lei è realmente.... lei vive in proiezione...purtroppo è veramente una pessima proiezione!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non ho letto contro-_deduzioni_... hi, hi, hi... ti va bene così?...


a me va bene così... ma non ti garantisco che andrà bene anche a Stermi..


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi chen...anna è uno di quei soggetti dove la percezione cognitiva di quel che è e distante anni luce da ciò che lei è realmente.... lei vive in proiezione...purtroppo è veramente una pessima proiezione!!!!


il problema è del proiettore: cioè tuo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*azz*

Che paura....non ti garantisco che andrà bene a stermi....brrr...passiamo alle minacce.....e allora?Chen attento.....ho timore per la tua incolumità....!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che paura....non ti garantisco che andrà bene a stermi....brrr...passiamo alle minacce.....e allora?Chen attento.....ho timore per la tua incolumità....!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che paura....non ti garantisco che andrà bene a stermi....brrr...passiamo alle minacce.....e allora?Chen attento.....ho timore per la tua incolumità....!!!!


... hi, hi, hi... dai, Anna voleva solo scherzare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Scherzare?*

Insomma...45 anni per scherzare in questi termini.....mi sà che come proiezione siam ai titoli di coda.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...per fortuna..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma...45 anni per scherzare in questi termini.....mi sà che come proiezione siam ai titoli di coda....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono le te sti ne come la tua a fare la differenza..
menti illuminate dal carburo...


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Scherzosità*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... dai, Anna voleva solo scherzare... hi, hi, hi...


Io trovo parecchi post di Stermì piuttosto divertenti, è molto versato per un umorismo fra il casareccio (per l'inflessione dialettale) e il surreale. Per me poi ogni confronto deve restare tale, non mi interessano scontri circa le convinzioni personali sui generis, ognuno ha le proprie e se le tiene....
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

A 45 anni potresti esser quasi mia madre....poi rifletto e percepisco che potresti esser mia figlia.....certo una figlia"Diversa"ma sempre una figlia....alla quale voler cmq bene per non farla sentir più diversa dalle altra bambine....!Anna ti voglio cmq bene...!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io trovo parecchi post di Stermì piuttosot divertenti, è molto versato per un umorismo fra il casareccio (per l'inflessione dialettale) e il surreale. Per me poi ogni confronto deve restare tale, non mi interessano scontri circa le convinzioni personali sui generis, ognuno ha le proprie e se le tiene....
> Bruja


a me non sembra affatto surreale... 
capisco che a voi risulti di più il suo lato comico, rispetto al resto... 
a me no, perché lo conosco da molto e so com'è lo Stermi.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruia*

Si, ma quando si arriva ad inneggiare gloria per i partigiani...il limite è abbondantemente superato!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 45 anni potresti esser quasi mia madre....poi rifletto e percepisco che potresti esser mia figlia.....certo una figlia"Diversa"ma sempre una figlia....alla quale voler cmq bene per non farla sentir più diversa dalle altra bambine....!Anna ti voglio cmq bene...!!!


diobono che cretino...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io trovo parecchi post di Stermì piuttosot divertenti, è molto versato per un umorismo fra il casareccio (per l'inflessione dialettale) e il surreale. Per me poi ogni confronto deve restare tale, non mi interessano scontri circa le convinzioni personali sui generis, ognuno ha le proprie e se le tiene....
> Bruja


... concordo... l'importante è non confondere le convinzioni personali con i dati della storia e l'oggettività dei documenti... ho notato che appena il discorso si fa meno generico e piùà puntuale... si registra un crollo... e non parlo della tua _intellezione_... ovviamente... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma quando si arriva ad inneggiare gloria per i partigiani...il limite è abbondantemente superato!!!


e già... perché senza la resistenza, caro mio... tu staresti ancora cantando:
deutschland duetschland uber alles.
otto in "un nome di pesce vanda " -docet.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... concordo... l'importante è non confondere le convinzioni personali con i dati della storia e l'oggettività dei documenti... ho notato che appena il discorso si fa meno generico e piùà puntuale... si registra un crollo... e non parlo della tua _intellezione_... ovviamente... hi, hi, hi...


mi consenta, mr Cen, lo stesso crollo lo ho avvisato il lei.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Direi un crollo fisiologico..poi qundo interviene mia figlia anna siam al terremoto.....  in quel preciso istante siam alla tragedia..al punto del non ritorno....Alla certezza che qualsiasi argomento..qualsiasi interazione finisce in vacca!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Beh gli scandali chi ha mai sostenuto che da loro non ci siano,io da aconfessionale, ritengo "SOLO" i protestanti piu' rispettosi delle sacre scritture, avendone dato una interpretazione piu' rispondente, meno barocca...
> 
> ... quando leggo cacate come questa sopra, mi chiedo veramente dove cazzo siamo finiti... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ...


testi che senz'altro TU hai letto in originale, magari tra un tiro con l'arco, un salto in palestra ed un'estrazione alla lotteria su chi ti deve riscaldare le lenzuola....































senti un po', gia' l'altra volta facesti cadere il discorso, dato che io volevo partire dall'inizio ma tu ti sottraesti gia' su Pietro, ora io appunto ti richiedo, se il primato kattolico si arroga unilateralmente la supremazia universale sulle altre chiese fondandosi su Pietro, allora secondo la tua sballata informazione che hanno uniformato etcetc, finalmente il papa e' riconosciuto da tutti e non considerato piu' dai protestanti l'anticristo, dato che non riconoscono lui, i santi e la madonna e' ridimensionata alla grande non essendoci la prova provata dell'essere stato lui, Pietro insignito per tale compito.

Ora che una confessione si dichiari universale perche' depositaria dell'eredita' Petrina e la fondi a Roma perche' sostiene che il tale li' esercitava, fu perseguitato e crocifisso dai romani pero' a testa in giu' perche' non si riteneva degno del Cristo, quando all'epoca i romani non crocifiggevano ma impalavano e non esistono prove nemmeno della fondazione di meno che una sola chiesa fondata da lui ma da altri tra cui Paolo.... possibile che non avesse "SEDE LEGALE" ma girasse porta a porta???E perche' nella lista dei vescovi di Roma di Ireneo non e' il primo ma un certo LIno????E perche' Paolo nella lettera saluta i Romani uno per uno e non saluta Pietro?E perche'-perche'-perche??(alla Socci!!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	































Ora potresti spiegarmi perche' l'altra volta asserivi che potevi dimostrami uno straccio di documento che provava che nessuno si arroga un diritto divino inventato di sana pianta a scapito di altri, documento che mi sarei rontamente rivenduto, ti confessai....ahahahahahahah, mentre l'altro giorno hai affermato che non e' piu' importante tutto....come mai?

Ora sempre partendo dall'inizio, tu sei convinto che la datazione per la nascita si Cristo (ammettendo per ragionamento e non per certezze ultra-confermate del personaggio), sia corretta e che ci troviamo quindi nel 2007 o che e' da anticipare di 7 anni (o posticipare di 4 secondo altri) non avendo mai citato nella catechesi ufficiale la retrodatazione, mentre ho ascoltato per la prima volta in vita mia l'altra sera da Matrix,da un prete, in questo caso il neo ministro della cultura vaticana, riconosciuto da tutti come ottimo biblista, Ravasi, ammettere che Cristo non e' nato quando ci era stato fatto intendere....(?????? Kazzo e ce lo dici cosi'????a rischio di farci prendere un coccolone????) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ma combinazione il 7 avanti Cristo.....(Cristo non c'e' avanti un altro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   si verifica una congiunzione astrale giove-saturno nella costellazione dei pesci....(uhmm mi viene da pensare...non e' che per questo motivo il simbolo del cristianesimo e' il pesce???Pietro pescatore etcetc???) osservata dagli astrologi persiani seguaci di Zoroastro e che a loro i testi sacri pre-annunciavano l'arrivo del salvatore, idem per i cristiani a dimostrazione ormai evidente della commistione, influenza e infiltrazione di un fottio di credenze,culture etcetc in fermento nella zona.(Sorvolo sulla scelta ex-pagana del 25 dicembre....Mitra...Sol Invictus e bla bla bla.)

Comincia a chiarire questi due punti (per adesso) perche' la presa per il kulo basandosi sul fatto che nessuno approfondira' mai a me da' fastidio, tanto piu' che adesso lo dice proprio in faccia ai fedeli che il Cristianesimo non serve ad un kazzo, e' un palliativo, un effetto placebo, (un tale diceva l'oppio dei popoli) la tua condizione sulla terra te la devi sorchiare tutta e se sei povero, sfruttato ed oppresso dal forte non devi manco reagire alla faccia dell'essere contro la poverta' e l'ingiustizia sociale.....

Ps:Hai letto l'enciclica "Spe salvi facti sumus"???

Ps2:Conosci la storia ante foibe?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Direi un crollo fisiologico..poi qundo interviene mia figlia anna siam al terremoto..... in quel preciso istante siam alla tragedia..al punto del non ritorno....Alla certezza che qualsiasi argomento..qualsiasi interazione finisce in vacca!!!!


no, ma... poi ditemi voi cosa dovrei rispondergli...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

Non è questo il posto per far sfoggio delle mie simpatie o antipatie politiche!Trovo imbarazzante la ricostruzione politica e storica di determinati accadimenti...cosi come trovo imbarazzante volerci convincere che il bene sia solo da una parte e il male dall'altra...i racconti di mio nonno eran molto diversi da quelli del papa di stermi è auspicabile e preferibile astenersi dal roportarli!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me non sembra affatto surreale...
> capisco che a voi risulti di più il suo lato comico, rispetto al resto...
> a me no, perché lo conosco da molto e so com'è lo Stermi.


... senti Annetta... poche chiacchiere... quando si scrive che le foibe sono state _riempite poco_, credo che sia necessaria una pausa di riflessione... non credi?... non volevo entrare in questa discussione perché ritengo che quanto scritto dal tuo amico sia di una volgarità e di una imbecillità senza confini... capito?... ma, visto che mi ci tiri per i capelli, anzi, per il codino, ti riporto, qui, alcune cose che, forse, possono aiutarti a capire: 

"Tra marzo e aprile del '45, alleati e jugoslavi si impegnarono nella corsa per arrivare primi a Trieste. Vinse la IV armata di Tito che entrò in città il 1º maggio alle 9.30. Suppergiù nelle stesse ore i titini entravano anche a Gorizia. Come scrive Gianni Oliva, gli ordini di Tito e del suo ministro degli esteri Kardelj non si prestavano a equivoci: «*Epurare subito*», «Punire con severità tutti i fomentatori dello sciovinismo e dell’odio nazionale». Come recita il testo definitivo dell’analisi bilaterale Italia-Slovenia dell'aprile 2001: il movimento partigiano di Tito scatenò «un’ondata di violenza nella zona di Trieste, nel Goriziano e nel Capodistriano», che portò «all’arresto di molte migliaia di persone, in larga maggioranza italiane, ma anche slovene contrarie al progetto politico comunista jugoslavo»; *a centinaia di esecuzioni sommarie immediate nelle foibe*; a deportazioni nelle carceri e nei campi di prigionia (tra i quali va ricordato quello di Borovnica)». 
«Tali avvenimenti si verificarono in un clima di resa dei conti per la violenza fascista e appaiono essere il frutto *di un progetto politico* preordinato in cui confluivano diverse spinte: l’eliminazione di soggetti legati al fascismo e *l’epurazione preventiva di oppositori reali*». Il tutto nasceva «da un movimento rivoluzionario (quello titino, n.d.r. ) che *si stava trasformando in regime*, convertendo quindi *in violenza di Stato l’animosità nazionale ed ideologica diffusa nei quadri partigiani*».
"Le foibe - sintetizza lo storico triestino Roberto Spazzali - furono il prodotto *di odii diversi*: etnico, nazionale e ideologico. Furono la risoluzione brutale *di un tentativo rivoluzionario di annessione territoriale*. Chi non ci stava, *veniva eliminato*".

... sai dove ho preso questi stralci?... da un dossier pubblicato dall'ANPI... sai cos'è l'ANPI?... è l'Associazione Nazionale Partigiani d'Italia... gli stessi che il tuo amico osanna... e che affermano l'esatto CONTRARIO di quanto da lui sostenuto... condannando senza appello i crimini delle foibe e denunciando quelle efferatezze per quel che sono state... dei CRIMINI contro l'UMANITA'... hi, hi, hi... 

... suvvia, cercate di non farvi ridere dietro... hi, hi, hi... se proprio volete riempirle, quelle foibe, buttatevi-_ci_ dentro voi... hi, hi, hi... 

Chen​


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questo il posto per far sfoggio delle mie simpatie o antipatie politiche!Trovo imbarazzante la ricostruzione politica e storica di determinati accadimenti...cosi come trovo imbarazzante volerci convincere che il bene sia solo da una parte e il male dall'altra...i racconti di mio nonno eran molto diversi da quelli del papa di stermi è auspicabile e preferibile astenersi dal roportarli!!!


senti a te ti hanno tirato su solo col plasmon, mi sa...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco che siam in democrazia...ma legger le tue farneticazioni sterminatorr...mi dà quasi nausea...non mi sembra il sito giusto per affermazioni da" apologia di reato"!!!!Tienitele per te certe pseudo idee per favore!!!!


Almeno io "certe" idee le ho, delle tue non ho idea.

Le mie scaturiscono dallo studio della storia che grazie ad una classe insegnante pianificata sulla piu' becera mediocrita' ventisettesca (del mese) non instilla il germe del dubbio....lasciando il compito alle mosche bianche...percio' io ammetto di avere avuto  kulo, perche' il mio prof  alle superiori  chiosava  sulla merda del Kamera-Fabietti.Il tuo (se ne hai avuti d'insegnanti)  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   si accontentava di 2 righe sulla resistenza e 0 sulla massoneria (dalla operativa alla speculativa) passando ed approfondendo per le guerre mondiali, oltre alle varie ed eventuali dei fatti dell'epoca (anni '70)???


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*

é vero proprio per questo a te cara figlia non voglio farti mancare quel che è mancato a me...fregatene se ti senti diversa...ricordati che anche se sei giustamente"SOLA"hai sempre il babbo pronto a compatirti!!!!Coraggio figlia mia c'è posto anche per te....!!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> a me non sembra affatto surreale...
> capisco che a voi risulti di più il suo lato comico, rispetto al resto...
> a me no, perché lo conosco da molto e so com'è lo Stermi.


Perchè leggi negativamente il surreale? Per me è interpretazione della realtà in chiave spesso fra l'ironico e l'umoristico che non è certo frutto di intelligenza manchevole!!!
Quanto a conoscerlo, che discorsi, se hai avuto frequentazioni (intendo anche virtuali) di più lunga data e maggiore frequenza e contenuti, mi pare normale che tu possa saperne più di altri.  Ma io non ho parlato di lui e del suo modo di essere o dei fatti suoi.... abbiamo solo confrontato pareri..
Quindi a me di lui risulta quel che leggo e, naturalmente, a far data dal tempo in cui lo leggo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti Annetta... poche chiacchiere... quando si scrive che le foibe sono state _riempite poco_, credo che sia necessaria una pausa di riflessione... non credi?... non volevo entrare in questa discussione perché ritengo che quanto scritto dal tuo amico sia di una volgarità e di una imbecillità senza confini... capito?... ma, visto che mi ci tiri per i capelli, anzi, per il codino, ti riporto, qui, alcune cose che, forse, possono aiutarti a capire:
> 
> "Tra marzo e aprile del '45, alleati e jugoslavi si impegnarono nella corsa per arrivare primi a Trieste. Vinse la IV armata di Tito che entrò in città il 1º maggio alle 9.30. Suppergiù nelle stesse ore i titini entravano anche a Gorizia. Come scrive Gianni Oliva, gli ordini di Tito e del suo ministro degli esteri Kardelj non si prestavano a equivoci: «*Epurare subito*», «Punire con severità tutti i fomentatori dello sciovinismo e dell’odio nazionale». Come recita il testo definitivo dell’analisi bilaterale Italia-Slovenia dell'aprile 2001: il movimento partigiano di Tito scatenò «un’ondata di violenza nella zona di Trieste, nel Goriziano e nel Capodistriano», che portò «all’arresto di molte migliaia di persone, in larga maggioranza italiane, ma anche slovene contrarie al progetto politico comunista jugoslavo»; *a centinaia di esecuzioni sommarie immediate nelle foibe*; a deportazioni nelle carceri e nei campi di prigionia (tra i quali va ricordato quello di Borovnica)».
> «Tali avvenimenti si verificarono in un clima di resa dei conti per la violenza fascista e appaiono essere il frutto *di un progetto politico* preordinato in cui confluivano diverse spinte: l’eliminazione di soggetti legati al fascismo e *l’epurazione preventiva di oppositori reali*». Il tutto nasceva «da un movimento rivoluzionario (quello titino, n.d.r. ) che *si stava trasformando in regime*, convertendo quindi *in violenza di Stato l’animosità nazionale ed ideologica diffusa nei quadri partigiani*».
> ...


Cen, senti, in ogni famiglia italiana c'è qualcuno da piangere.
a Porzus hanno ucciso mio zio. partigiano dell'osoppo.
io e la mia famiglia dovremmo essere forse i primi a voler perpetrare ai posteri questo odio.
una settimana fa è morto il Vanni della garibaldi. anni fa si erano ritrovati tutti -i sopravvissuti- su a Porzus per un abbraccio di pace.
adesso, sia Vanni che Bolla sono morti... ma il loro coraggio e la loro lotta per la libertà deve restare nella memoria di tutti!
è una pagina di storia chiusa... la hanno chiusa in loco i veri protagonisti... con la suprema convinzione di aver voluto il bene dell'ITALIA nostra, anche se con convinzioni politiche diverse...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

Senti imbecille che idee avresti tu?Idee malsane...direi...ti racconti la storia che più ti aggrada mistificandola...con rigurgiti faziosi quanto insopportabili...con i racconti di parte dello zio...e del babbo....sapessi cosa avrei da dire a riguardo sui tui cari partigiani ma non reputo questo il posto giusto...se ci eviti ulteriori cazzate te ne saremmo tutti grati!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè leggi negativamente il surreale? Per me è interpretazione della realtà in chiave spesso fra l'ironico e l'umoristico che non è certo frutto di intelligenza manchevole!!!
> Quanto a conoscerlo, che discorsi, se hai avuto frequentazioni (intendo anche virtuali) di più lunga data e maggiore frequenza e contenuti, mi pare normale che tu possa saperne più di altri. Ma io non ho parlato di lui e del suo modo di essere o dei fatti suoi.... abbiamo solo confrontato pareri..
> Quindi a me di lui risulta quel che leggo e, naturalmente, a far data dal tempo in cui lo leggo.
> Bruja


lo conosco come te, solo per quello che scrive. solo da più tempo. tutto qua.
scusate, scusate, scusate, se ho avuto l'ardire di esprimere una mia opinione, eh...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Ti scusiamo però dai smettila....basta che la fate finita!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> testi che senz'altro TU hai letto in originale, magari tra un tiro con l'arco, un salto in palestra ed un'estrazione alla lotteria su chi ti deve riscaldare le lenzuola....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma quanta robaccia hai messo assieme?... hi, hi, hi... dettagli, dettagli... aspetti che non smuovono di un millimetro le questioni teologiche... e teologia, come dovresti sapere, non è storia... è qui che tu fai una battaglia di pura retroguardia... quando ti occupi di date, di pesci, di chiesa d'oriente e chiesa d'occidente... che c'entra con la fede?... come se la questione teologica potesse essere risolta partendo dalla storia... suvvia, questa è robetta... quisquilie... bazzecole... il tuo errore è quello di partire dalla storia, che per definizione è _ri_-costruzione di fatti... lavoro sempre _in progress_... anche per la storia più recente... per poi saltare, non si capisce come, al piano teologico, dove, come già sostenuto da Kierkegaard, le logiche sono completamente diverse... perché "logiche" non sono... 

... considerare una grande scoperta oppure ritenere una grande aporia il fatto che tradizionalmente, la religione cattolica si ritenga l'unica erede legittima, per mezzo della _successione episcopale_ a partire da Pietro, del mandato e del potere conferito da Cristo ai dodici apostoli, mi sembra una bambinata da giardino per l'infanzia... la _successione apostolica_ tra l'altro, è pienamente accettata anche dalla chiesa protestante che la rintraccia nella "Parola" e non in una struttura ecclesiastica... ma sempre di successione si parla... quanto alle teorie di Cullmann e di Bultmann volte a contestare il principio della successione apostolica a partire da Pietro, sono considerate dalla maggior parte degli studiosi, piuttosto _debolucce_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti scusiamo però dai smettila....basta che la fate finita!!!!!


va bè va... lo faccio solo perché ho notato che ti si sono incastraditi i ditini cliccando sempre sulle stesse faccine..
poi non dire che non mi preoccupo per te...


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> lo conosco come te, solo per quello che scrive. solo da più tempo. tutto qua.
> scusate, scusate, scusate, se ho avuto l'ardire di esprimere una mia opinione, eh...


Ti prego, non ho nulla da scusare, è solo che non volendo far polemica cerco di spiegare, non contro qualcuno ma per me. 
IO non ho elementi sufficienti per parlare approfonditamente di Stermì, come pure di te, mentre potrei farlo per persone che leggo qui da due anni.... questo è tutto.
Inoltre e qui faccio sì un po' di punta alla matita, io, per quanto possa pensarla diversamente, non mi permetto di cassare l'intelligenza di nessuno, tanto più se ho elementi per valutare che la persona abbia espresso acume ed ironia in varie forme ed ocvcasioni.  Sarebbe come considerare stupidi o intelligenti quelli che tengono al Milan o all'Inter, alla Roma o alla Lazio.  Che c'entrano le inclinazioni personali o le preferenze... con la capacità speculativa di una mente?
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, senti, in ogni famiglia italiana c'è qualcuno da piangere.
> a Porzus hanno ucciso mio zio. partigiano dell'osoppo.
> io e la mia famiglia dovremmo essere forse i primi a voler perpetrare ai posteri questo odio.
> una settimana fa è morto il Vanni della garibaldi. anni fa si erano ritrovati tutti -i sopravvissuti- su a Porzus per un abbraccio di pace.
> ...


... ecco, vedi?... questo è un crollo... il TUO... io ho solo risposto ad un fatto: il tuo amico ha osannato i partigiani e ha scritto che le foibe dovevano essere riempite con altri morti... io rispondo che i partigiani stessi, *condannano le foibe*... ergo, mettetevi d'accordo con voi stessi... perché vi contraddite da soli... altro che storia... qui vale la psichiatria... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*figlia mia*

Forse lo dovresti fare  per te stessa figlia mia...non credi di esser già stata ridicolizzata fin troppo?Non credi che alla tua età dovresti dar sfoggio di ben altre capacità intellettive e cognitive?Realazionarti con livore non ti aiuterà certo a sentirti migliore .....coraggio figlia mia...per il babbo sei sempre come le altre bimbe..anche se non è così.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, senti, in ogni famiglia italiana c'è qualcuno da piangere.
> a Porzus hanno ucciso mio zio. partigiano dell'osoppo.
> io e la mia famiglia dovremmo essere forse i primi a voler perpetrare ai posteri questo odio.
> una settimana fa è morto il Vanni della garibaldi. anni fa si erano ritrovati tutti -i sopravvissuti- su a Porzus per un abbraccio di pace.
> ...


La Malga Portius fu il classico esempio dell'anticomunismo all'interno del comitato di liberazione alta italia (ci rimase anche lo zio Di Francesco de Gregori e nonostante questo e' comunista e non ex azionista come lo zio a dimostrazione di aver saputo leggere correttamento cio' che avvenne).

Con gli alleati bloccati in centro italia nella risalita con difficolta' non previste e l'armata rossa coi Titini che avanzavano al galoppo nell'annientamento dei Nazisti e degli Ustascia, il terrore che i "rossi" non si limitassero a liberare le loro terre ma ad entrare anche in Italia nonostante a Yalta l'Italia fosse in quota alleata, fecero potenziare gli approvigionamenti alla resistenza (che non era solo formata dai comunisti della brigata Garibaldi, ma era un calderone) specie dagli inglesi diramando ordini ai capi del comitato di liberazione di andare a contrastare sul confine i titini in imminente arrivo....c'e' tutto un carteggio che dimostra chi era favorevole a cio' (oltre le prove del blocco Cia-MI5 ai comunisti in Italy) e che ordino' alla fazione azionista di tuo zio di contrastare i titini con l'altra che riteneva giusto che gli slavi si rimpossessassero delle loro terre applicando l'epurazione stessa messa in atto dai fascisti.

Quando poi dopo 40 giorni arrivarono gli americani, i Titini andarono via.Ma i casotti gli americani hanno continuato dopo a crearli.

Da qui il mio riconoscere e giustificare l'occhio per occhio etcetcect

Anche se quelli della Garibaldi accusarono i bianchi di fottergli i lanci degli alleati o di usare spie contro di loro al processo il capo fu condannato e riparo' in Yugoslavia.....

Ma gl'impuniti sono nei rossi????....ao' gli slavi a piu' riprese hanno chiesto la consegna dei criminali fascisti per processarli e l'Italia non li ha mai consegnati...ma manco processati in Italia ove se so' tutti riciclati alla grande e se sa pure dove stanno....


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen e bruia*

Ognuno libero di far come vuole ma interagire con anna e stermi..lo trovo solo una stupida quanto sterile perdità di tempo....io mi fermo quì...!!!!Se fai presente allo stupido...quanto è stupido...non ammetterà mai la sua stupidità!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco, vedi?... questo è un crollo... il TUO... io ho solo risposto ad un fatto: il tuo amico ha osannato i partigiani e ha scritto che le foibe dovevano essere riempite con altri morti... io rispondo che i partigiani stessi, *condannano le foibe*... ergo, mettetevi d'accordo con voi stessi... perché vi contraddite da soli... altro che storia... qui vale la psichiatria... hi, hi, hi...


vacci piano con i giudizi sommari, soprattutto su quelli di carattere psichiatrico...
io non mi contraddico affatto. 
sonostraconvinta che sia in atto un revisionismo storico... e non da una sola parte; ma tant'è... ho notato che mai come quando le cose vanno male, in uno stato, si tende a guardare al passato.
perfino bobo craxi ha detto che su suo padre andrebbe fatta una fiction..

craxi, dove sei craxi, che ci avevi saputi traghettare così bene fuori dal circuito infernale vaticanazia dici dictatocrazia?

l'esempio craxi è paradigmatico, ovviamente, in riferimento alle nuove speranze oscurazioniste (azz ho scritto OSCUR... senza volerlo..) della destra...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> La Malga Portius fu il classico esempio dell'anticomunismo all'interno del comitato di liberazione alta italia (ci rimase anche lo zio Di Francesco de Gregori e nonostante questo e' comunista e non ex azionista come lo zio a dimostrazione di aver saputo leggere correttamento cio' che avvenne).
> 
> Con gli alleati bloccati in centro italia nella risalita con difficolta' non previste e l'armata rossa coi Titini che avanzavano al galoppo nell'annientamento dei Nazisti e degli Ustascia, il terrore che i "rossi" non si limitassero a liberare le loro terre ma ad entrare anche in Italia nonostante a Yalta l'Italia fosse in quota alleata, fecero potenziare gli approvigionamenti alla resistenza (che non era solo formata dai comunisti della brigata Garibaldi, ma era un calderone) specie dagli inglesi diramando ordini ai capi del comitato di liberazione di andare a contrastare sul confine i titini in imminente arrivo....c'e' tutto un carteggio che dimostra chi era favorevole a cio' (oltre le prove del blocco Cia-MI5 ai comuisti in Italy) e che ordino' alla fazione azionista di tuo zio di contrastare i titini con l'altra che riteneva giusto che gli slavi si rimpossessasero delle loro terre applicando l'epurazione messa in atto dai fascisti.
> 
> ...


... vedo che accetti di buon grado i precetti dell'antico testamento... hi, hi, hi... sei, quantomeno, anche tu, un _buon cristiano_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2008)

*oscuro*

Io l'argomento l'ho chiuso da un pezzo, se hai letto ho solo rimarcato che non sono da giudizi sommari e non confondo il valore di una persona con le sue scelte personali o concettuali.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse lo dovresti fare per te stessa figlia mia...non credi di esser già stata ridicolizzata fin troppo?Non credi che alla tua età dovresti dar sfoggio di ben altre capacità intellettive e cognitive?Realazionarti con livore non ti aiuterà certo a sentirti migliore .....coraggio figlia mia...per il babbo sei sempre come le altre bimbe..anche se non è così.....!!!


ma che cazz stai a dì?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*

Che sei semplicemente idiota....e non fai mai nulla per nasconderlo tu e il tuo amichetto no global....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vacci piano con i giudizi sommari, soprattutto su quelli di carattere psichiatrico...
> io non mi contraddico affatto.
> sonostraconvinta che sia in atto un revisionismo storico... e non da una sola parte; ma tant'è... ho notato che mai come quando le cose vanno male, in uno stato, si tende a guardare al passato.
> perfino bobo craxi ha detto che su suo padre andrebbe fatta una fiction..
> ...


... guarda, _attenzione_, io non confondo chi sparava CONTRO i nazisti e i fascisti, con chi sparava PER i nazisti e i fascisti... _sia chiaro_... il revisionismo punta proprio a confondere le acque... le motivazioni... gli obiettivi... a rendere tutto grigio...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedo che accetti di buon grado i precetti dell'antico testamento... hi, hi, hi... sei, quantomeno, anche tu, un _buon cristiano_... hi, hi, hi...


non solo ma mi piace anche la ferocia del VOSTRO DIO che in almeno 1000 passi lo dimostra.....me piace particolarmente.....*Beati coloro che sbatteranno i bambini contro le rocce..*...























Ao' e poi lo venerate TANTO e fate le verginelle sante in tempo di pace coi culi al caldo e criticate chi nel caos e nel marasma non usa il bisturi o i missili intelligenti di quel kazzone intelligente de Bush...











































D'altronde le VOSTRE guerre sono sempre al motto "DIO LO VUOLE"  come sbandiera sto pirla de Bush, le SS e gia' le crociate....ammazza ao' la coerenza sapete proprio dove sta di casa!Complimenti!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ognuno libero di far come vuole ma interagire con anna e stermi..lo trovo solo una stupida quanto sterile perdità di tempo....io mi fermo quì...!!!!Se fai presente allo stupido...quanto è stupido...non ammetterà mai la sua stupidità!!!!


già... infatti a te, oltre ad averti tirato su col plasmon, ti han pure insegnato che non vale la pena confrontarsi.
PS: noto che i ditini sono sempre incastrati. dovremo portarti al pronto soccorso con la tastiera... 
in tempo di miseria succedeva di doverci accompagnare un bambino con la pentola incastrata in testa... ma visto che i tempi sono cambiati...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda, _attenzione_, io non confondo chi sparava CONTRO i nazisti e i fascisti, con chi sparava PER i nazisti e i fascisti... _sia chiaro_... il revisionismo punta proprio a confondere le acque... le motivazioni... gli obiettivi... a rendere tutto grigio...


nemmeno io li confondo, anche perché, come dicevi prima... l'amata america vigilava dall'alto, distribuendo armi by air ai partigiani osovani.
ma a parte questa bazzecola (?), sono concorde con te sul fatto che il revisionismo storico tende ad appiattire tutto secondo le coordinate cartesiane più opportune al momento.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io l'argomento l'ho chiuso da un pezzo, se hai letto ho solo rimarcato che non sono da giudizi sommari e non confondo il valore di una persona con le sue scelte personali o concettuali.
> Bruja


... sì Bruja, le persone non vanno toccate... ma non si può rimanere inerti di fronte a certe "sparate"... come questa sulle foibe... dai... è un'indecenza... sono state sterminate intere famiglie... ti ricordo Norma Carretto, _colpevole_ d'essere figlia di un fascista... e le tre sorelle Radecchi... la più anziana aveva 21 anni e per giunta incinta... per non parlare degli stessi componenti del CNL di Trieste e Gorizia... _infoibati_ perché non comunisti... c'è stata una colpevole rimozione dei fatti della foibe in tutta la sinistra italiana... comprensibile, forse, da un punto di vista strettamente storico... ma di certo non giustificabile e comunque, assolutamente condannabile...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti imbecille che idee avresti tu?Idee malsane...direi...ti racconti la storia che più ti aggrada mistificandola...con rigurgiti faziosi quanto insopportabili...con i racconti di parte dello zio...e del babbo....sapessi cosa avrei da dire a riguardo sui tui cari partigiani ma non reputo questo il posto giusto...se ci eviti ulteriori cazzate te ne saremmo tutti grati!!!!


La storia si studia sui documenti e la psichiatria sui pazienti....percio' mo' vai a fare la cavia-paziente da Crepet e levati dai coglioni, kazzone se non hai un kazzo da dire ma devi solo spandere merda per giunta anche di scarso valore.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che sei semplicemente idiota....e non fai mai nulla per nasconderlo tu e il tuo amichetto no global....!!!


dai, per fare pace ti dedico questa bellissima canzone...


http://www.youtube.com/v/MBI5j-jFs1U&rel=1


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non solo ma mi piace anche la ferocia del VOSTRO DIO che in almeno 1000 passi lo dimostra.....me piace particolarmente.....*Beati coloro che sbatteranno i bambini contro le rocce..*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... tu, ragazzo mio, sei davvero _fuso_... guarda che io non sono cattolico... non faccio mia alcuna religione... mi richiamo al pensiero libero d'origine greca... e per questo, trovo sorprendenti alcuni tuoi _pre_-giudizi assolutamente infondati... non sei sereno nei tuoi giudizi e dimostri un manicheismo molto accentuato... dividi il mondo e le idee in buone da una parte e cattive dall'altra... questo, t'impedisce uno sguardo sereno sul mondo e sulle cose... ti disò di più: così facendo, fai il gioco di quelli che consideri i tuoi nemici... pensa che attualmente, tra i filosofi cattolici più importanti, c'è persino una rivalutazione del pensiero marxista quale strumento d'analisi delle dinamiche economiche... mentre tu ti trastulli con queste cazzate, loro sono già dieci passi avanti a te... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Confontarsi?*

Confrontarsi con chi?Con te?Con  chi inneggia ai partigiani?Con chi afferma che bisognava far pulizia estrema e assoluta?COn questo NO GLOBAL dei miei coioni di sterminatorr...che pensa a bush mentre a causa del suo governo Napoli affoga nell'immondizia?Siamo un paese allo sbando e questo inneggia al passato...grazie a mentecatti come voi stiam diventando ospiti a casa nostra....perche ormai..slavi romeni albanesi vengono qui a farla da padroni!Confrontarmi con voi che parlate parlate ma il vostro culetto è su una comoda sedia davanti un PC e vi riempite la bocca con stronzate paurose..!Perche tanto a voi che vi frega?Tanto ci son altri sulla strada a combattere le vostre battaglie.....e voi a scaldare il culetto sulla sedia!Io mi rifiuto di dire altro...vergognatevi!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì Bruja, le persone non vanno toccate... ma non si può rimanere inerti di fronte a certe "sparate"... come questa sulle foibe... dai... è un'indecenza... sono state sterminate intere famiglie... ti ricordo Norma Carretto, _colpevole_ d'essere figlia di un fascista... e le tre sorelle Radecchi... la più anziana aveva 21 anni... per non parlare degli stessi componenti del CNL di Trieste e Gorizia... _infoibati_ perché non comunisti... c'è stata una colpevole rimozione dei fatti della foibe in tutta la sinistra italiana... comprensibile, forse, da un punto di vista strettamente storico... ma di certo non giustificabile e comunque, assolutamente condannabile...


La storia oltre che leggerla deve essere anche capita....tu mi sembra che stai dimostrando di conoscere solo una parte, quella che risulta dall'effetto.

Sei a conoscenza che Tito e' stata una creatura dei servizi segreti di sua Maesta' britannica che lo crearono in funzione di anti-re  per avere una presenza nei balcani?Solo che poi la sua figura accrebbe di peso anche perche' fu pompato e poco gestibile anche in funzione anti Mosca rendendosi poco gestibile e controllabile!

Ti risulta, tra un tiro con le freccette ed un altro tiro???























A me la storia piace vederla nel contesto geo-politico complessivo e non al microscopio come fa qualcuno revisionista, perche' altrimenti vi date la zappa sui piedi dato che contraddite Ratzinger che si ribella contro chi guarda la Chiesa al microscopio perdendosi e confondendosi sul dettaglio che non fa capire una kazzo perdendosi la visione globale....

ao' to' dico io a te mo'...e mettetevi d'accordo...























Ps:sto ancora aspettando la tua controreplica alla lettura dell'enciclica dove IO ti ho affermato come il tuo papa per fare il de profundis al marxismo, ammette che il cristianesimo non serve ad un kazzo....


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

Son le persone come te il vero male di questa società...son le persone come te che inneggiano ad una violenza di parte insulsa quanto becera...faziosa quanto mediocre ,cosa hai studiato tu, cosa?Tu a scuola non ci sei mai andato....ti ci avrei mandato io a calci nel sedere...mi vergogno di esser italiano quando sento parlare persone come te!VERGOGNA!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Confrontarsi con chi?Con te?Con chi inneggia ai partigiani?Con chi afferma che bisognava far pulizia estrema e assoluta?COn questo NO GLOBAL dei miei coioni di sterminatorr...che pensa a bush mentre a causa del suo governo Napoli affoga nell'immondizia?Siamo un paese allo sbando e questo inneggia al passato...grazie a mentecatti come voi stiam diventando ospiti a casa nostra....perche ormai..slavi romeni albanesi vengono qui a farla da padroni!Confrontarmi con voi che parlate parlate ma il vostro culetto è su una comoda sedia davanti un PC e vi riempite la bocca con stronzate paurose..!Perche tanto a voi che vi frega?Tanto ci son altri sulla strada a combattere le vostre battaglie.....e voi a scaldare il culetto sulla sedia!Io mi rifiuto di dire altro...vergognatevi!!


vedi, la differenza fra te e me, è che io non vivo con uno stipendio statale. tu sì.
fai meno il fighetto con me, oscuro, perché vedi, il tempo che io spendo al pc, è tempo mio... capisci un attimo la differenza?
so tutto io dei miei bippe...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son le persone come te il vero male di questa società...son le persone come te che inneggiano ad una violenza di parte insulsa quanto becera...faziosa quanto mediocre ,cosa hai studiato tu, cosa?Tu a scuola non ci sei mai andato....ti ci avrei mandato io a calci nel sedere...mi vergogno di esser italiano quando sento parlare persone come te!VERGOGNA!


e falla finita... statalino.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*cara*

Guarda che mi confondi con horcus...resta il fatto che non avete un cazzo da fare....e statalino o meno c'è da vergognarsi...ma voi non sapete neanche cosa sia la vergogna!!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

So benissimo cosa intendi e non sono certo tipa da non "vedere" la realtà oggettiva delle situazioni, ma capisco anche che non si può pensare di cambiare secondo la nostra "ragionevolezza" le convinzioni di chiunque.   
Ho un amico libanese che lavora al CCR, è nell'ingegneria genetica, e sa benissimo che non mangiare maiale è un fatto più socioculturale storico che religioso, che in Europa non avrebbe la valenza che ha nei paesi nordafricani, ma dice che purtroppo quella è la sua radice, ed a quella è talmente affezionato che pur non professando preferisce evitare il maiale.  Ho risposto che parimenti dovrebbe rifiutare l'alcool, ma controbatte che non esiste una vera regola inderogabile dettata dal Profeta.
Io preparo un menù senza maiale e metto in tavola dell'ottimo vino.... e lascio a lui l'interpretazione e la scelta dei suoi comportamenti, anche se sa come la penso e se condivide parecchie delle mie idee.  Detesta l'infibulazione e la copertura del viso per le donne, ma quelli sono frutto della "cultura islamica" e c'è chi non ne vede l'incongruenza. Lo ammette tranquillamente, ma se i suoi connazionali lo sapessero lo taccerebbero da traditore ......
Alla fine bisogna pensare che certe convinzioni e certe idee storicamente accettate sono per molti l'unico bagaglio culturale, e per sostituirlo servono strumenti personali, capacità e apertura imparziale, ed anche questo necessità di basi alterbative non precostituite...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> La storia oltre che leggerla deve essere anche capita....tu mi sembra che stai dimostrando di conoscere solo una parte, quella che risulta dall'effetto.
> 
> Sei a conoscenza che Tito e' stata una creatura dei servizi segreti di sua Maesta' britannica che lo crearono in funzione di anti-re per avere una presenza nei balcani?Solo che poi la sua figura accrebbe di peso anche perche' fu pompato e poco gestibile anche in funzione anti Mosca rendendosi poco gestibile e controllabile!
> 
> ...


... ma non scrivere cazzate, dai... Tito accettò le proproste americane ed inglesi solamente DOPO essersi scotrato con il dittatore e assassino sovietico chiamato Stalin... famosa la rimozione dei ritratti di Tito dagli edifici pubblici in Romania... o il mancato invio degli auguri di Stalin in occasione del compleanno di Tito... o la partenza dei consiglieri sovietici da Belgrado, per fare ritorno a Mosca... ragazzo mio, me che cazzo scrivi?... tutto va riportato alla dinamica interna e alla volontà di Stalin di controllare tutti gli Stati del blocco sovietico... dai cazzo, questa è storia per la terza media!... hi, hi, hi... il conflitto tra Mosca e Belgrado era in atto molto prima di quando se ne accorsero gli occidentali (alla conferenza Danubiana)... il primo ad accorgersi dei reali rapporti tra Stalin e Tito fu Robert Reams pur non cogliendone i contenuti reali... quello strappo, NON FU UTILE all'occidente... secondo l'opinione della grande storica Euser, quello strappo ritardò il riconoscimento dei tratti più autoritari e sanguinari del regime Stalinista, da parte di molti PC occidentali... ad esempio quello francese... ma anche quello italiano...

... le domandine del cazzo falle a te stesso... poi risponditi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che mi confondi con horcus...resta il fatto che non avete un cazzo da fare....e statalino o meno c'è da vergognarsi...ma voi non sapete neanche cosa sia la vergogna!!!


io non mi confondo affatto e lo sai.
poi, parlando di vergogna, sai come si dice: un dogma è quella cosa che tutti osservano, almeno fino a ché non si rendono conto che era solo un dogma e non gli fa più comodo osservarlo.. e così è per la coscienza. 
vedi, Oscuro, tu hai in te la tracotanza del "giusto" e mi fai tenerezza per questo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... tu, ragazzo mio, sei davvero _fuso_... guarda che io non sono cattolico... non faccio mia alcuna religione... mi richiamo al pensiero libero d'origine greca... e per questo, trovo sorprendenti alcuni tuoi _pre_-giudizi assolutamente infondati... non sei sereno nei tuoi giudizi e dimostri un manicheismo molto accentuato... dividi il mondo e le idee in buone da una parte e cattive dall'altra... questo, t'impedisce uno sguardo sereno sul mondo e sulle cose... ti disò di più: così facendo, fai il gioco di quelli che consideri i tuoi nemici... *pensa che attualmente, tra i filosofi cattolici più importanti, c'è persino una rivalutazione del pensiero marxista quale strumento d'analisi delle dinamiche economiche... mentre tu ti trastulli con queste cazzate, loro sono già dieci passi avanti a te..*. hi, hi, hi...


Bah su cosa sei e su cosa non sei io a differenza tua, con questa tua ulteriore affermazione fumosa, non ho un'idea ben chiara e netta, se spazi dall'essere a-confessionale all'essere a-politico, guardando il dettaglio da a-patico con tutte le ulteriori negazioni possibili ed immaginabili, perche' la tua capacita' di valutazione e' un po' fallace.....(x la parte rossa) in quanto sono benissimo a conoscenza del pensiero kattolico "contaminato" dal marxismo, ma non da adesso, mentre eri tu che non ne eri a conoscenza avendolo scoperto adesso goglando... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















    dato che l'altro giorno hai magnificato l'opera di Ratzinger nel riformare con successo la teologia in sud america...????? facendomi prendere un colpo quando la teologia in sudamerica e' CONTAMINATA anzi e' ASSORBITA  NEL marxismo dei teologi delle varie teologie della liberazione che per contrastarle (scomuniche e censure dei libri all'indice....l'ultimo Sobrino a novembre 2006) il paparino non sa piu' dove sbattere la testa.



























Ao' se continui cosi' mi dimostri di essere solo un kazzo pieno d'acqua e che c'aveva ragione Oscuro che ti soprannominava Taglia&Cuci googlico......























(lo sapevo che prima o poi me sarei divertito pure qua dato che chi si spaccia per omniscente e che da dell'ignorante agli altri, in ogni fora el ghe ne'!)


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

senza contare che in sud america gli aguzzini mandati dalla chiesa cattolica hanno fatto una carneficina, sterminando intere popolazioni. vi rimando solo a Mission, che si ispira solo alle sante gesta del 18° secolo... tanto per avere una infarinatura...
e prima?????


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son le persone come te il vero male di questa società...son le persone come te che inneggiano ad una violenza di parte insulsa quanto becera...faziosa quanto mediocre ,cosa hai studiato tu, cosa?Tu a scuola non ci sei mai andato....ti ci avrei mandato io a calci nel sedere...mi vergogno di esser italiano quando sento parlare persone come te!VERGOGNA!


io non inneggio alla violenza, ma alla memoria storica e fino a che questa si tramandera', dara' certezza che te ed i tuoi kameratucci di merende sarete sempre sderenati.....


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*ti confondi*

Tu ti confondi e lo sai bene..mi dai dello statalino...senza sapere...solo per sfida...in me non c'è alcuna tracotanza ma un senso di squallore per persone come te e stermi....per persone che hanno un età che forse son anche  genitori e spero di no....e danno questi esempi insulsi!!!Valori insulsi!!Dietro le vostre parole leggo il niente...un niente che profuma di fazioso....un niente con il quale fate i conti ogni giorno dalla vostra vita...non credete in niente perche siete il niente!!!Non ho l'arroganza di saper dove sia il giusto....ma di per certo ho la conoscenza per ritrovare in voi il marcio!!!NON CI DOVETE NEANCHE PROVARE A CONVINCERCI DEL VOSTRO NIENTE ve lo lasciam serenamente...!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ti confondi e lo sai bene..mi dai dello statalino...senza sapere...solo per sfida...in me non c'è alcuna tracotanza ma un senso di squallore per persone come te e stermi....per persone che hanno un età che forse son anche genitori e spero di no....e danno questi esempi insulsi!!!Valori insulsi!!Dietro le vostre parole leggo il niente...un niente che profuma di fazioso....un niente con il quale fate i conti ogni giorno dalla vostra vita...non credete in niente perche siete il niente!!!Non ho l'arroganza di saper dove sia il giusto....ma di per certo ho la conoscenza per ritrovare in voi il marcio!!!NON CI DOVETE NEANCHE PROVARE A CONVINCERCI DEL VOSTRO NIENTE ve lo lasciam serenamente...!!!!


detto da te è più che un complimento, vai felice.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Bah su cosa sei e su cosa non sei io a differenza tua, con questa tua ulteriore affermazione fumosa, non ho un'idea ben chiara e netta, se spazi dall'essere a-confessionale all'essere a-politico, guardando il dettaglio da a-patico con tutte le ulteriori negazioni possibili ed immaginabili, perche' la tua capacita' di valutazione e' un po' fallace.....(x la parte rossa) in quanto sono benissimo a conoscenza del pensiero kattolico "contaminato" dal marxismo, ma non da adesso, mentre eri tu che non ne eri a conoscenza avendolo scoperto adesso goglando...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ho capito, adesso mi vuoi cattolico a tutti i costi... hi, hi, hi... altrimenti i conti non ti tornano, eh?... hi, hi, hi... adesso mi tirerai fuori padre Boff... hi, hi, hi... rivelandomi i segreti della "teologia della liberazione" che non c'entra un cazzo con la riscoperta attuale sul piano della_ filosofia politica_, del pensiero marxista... hi, hi, hi... sei un poverello, credimi... hi, hi, hi... dipingi una realtà e un mondo che non esistono se non nella tua testolina... come quando affermi che tutta la chiesa cattolica si è scatenata contro la "Teologia della librazione" trascurando il fatto che la "Commissione Teologica Internazionale" del 1976, ne riconobbe il carattere addirittura profetico, accettandola sul piano teologico e della prassi... la condanna arrivò solamente nel 1983 ad opera della Congregazione della dottrina della fede... che, mi risulta, non rappresenta interamente il pensiero cattolico mondiale... ma fammi il piacere!...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ti confondi e lo sai bene..mi dai dello statalino...senza sapere...solo per sfida...in me non c'è alcuna tracotanza ma un senso di squallore per persone come te e stermi....per persone che hanno un età che forse son anche  genitori e spero di no....e danno questi esempi insulsi!!!Valori insulsi!!Dietro le vostre parole leggo il niente...un niente che profuma di fazioso....un niente con il quale fate i conti ogni giorno dalla vostra vita...non credete in niente perche siete il niente!!!Non ho l'arroganza di saper dove sia il giusto....ma di per certo ho la conoscenza per ritrovare in voi il marcio!!!NON CI DOVETE NEANCHE PROVARE A CONVINCERCI DEL VOSTRO NIENTE ve lo lasciam serenamente...!!!!





























ho 51 anni, una figlia di 17, osservo i valori della societa' civile e non quelli ipocriti (il 3d d'altronde e' quello giusto) di chi assorbe acriticamente kazzate immani, non avendo bisogno di un Dio che mi possa vigliaccamaente proteggere o dare la forza perche' mi basto...credice te a ste robe pero' sei pregato di non maruolare nei portafogli di chi non ci crede....se permetti...devo cambiare la macchina...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Stermi*

Vedi mio bel coionazzo io son apolitico...à radicata in me la convinzione che non ci sia il bene da una parte e il male dall'altra...questa la chiamo saggezza!!Tu mio bel coionazzo no global...sai solo sparare una raffica di minchiate per convincerci...del tuo sapere...SArebbe opportuno fermarsi!LA tua bella figura di merda di no global idiota già l'hai fatta!!!Preoccupati di questo mal governo imbecille....e complimenti!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senza contare che in sud america gli aguzzini mandati dalla chiesa cattolica hanno fatto una carneficina, sterminando intere popolazioni. vi rimando solo a Mission, che si ispira solo alle sante gesta del 18° secolo... tanto per avere una infarinatura...
> e prima?????


... io mi chiedo come tu possa fare tue queste banali semplificazioni storiche... boh... e non sto negando i fatti, eh?... respingo solamente un procedere che guarda alla storia e alle dinamiche storiche in maniera così semplicistica e banale...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ho 51 anni, una figlia di 17, osservo i valori della societa' civile e non quelli ipocriti (il 3d d'altronde e' quello giusto) di chi assorbe acriticamente kazzate immani, non avendo bisogno di un Dio che mi possa vigliaccamaente proteggere o dare la forza perche' mi basto...credice te a ste robe pero' sei pregato di non maruolare nei portafogli di chi non ci crede....se permetti...devo cambiare la macchina...


e ricorade de fa er passaggio de proprietà sur libretto e de aggiornà l'assicurazione- e che sia ben visibile sul parabrezza- che senò te cacciano come sovversivo... specie se al posto de blocco ie dici che sei sterminator e oscur te riconosce..
oh, di 'sti tempi... meglio premunirsi..


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*51*

Questo cazzone ha 51 anni...potrebbe esser mio padre cazzo....son avvilito..scrive come un pischello di 13 anni...!!!Coione, io giro con un 3000...ti consiglio una bella r4 usata....così insieme a tua figlia puoi sempre andar a tirar sassi ai cellerini....che schifo!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io mi chiedo come tu possa fare tue queste banali semplificazioni storiche... boh... e non sto negando i fatti, eh?... respingo solamente un procedere che guarda alla storia e alle dinamiche storiche in maniera così semplicistica e banale...


no.
Cen, ogni tanto tu buchi lo schermo per le intuizioni che hai... ma altre volte sembri arrancare su preconcetti inseriti a forza nel tuo database.
quello che mi stupisce di te, in senso antiorario... so che capisci il senso... è che ci hai tutto 'sto bisogno di essere bastian contrario anche quando non sarebbe necessario, a differenza di O'scur, che pace pace all'anima ... è stato indottrinato così, causa conclamato deficit ... e che dovevano fa... se saranno pure posti er problema.. ma con chi lo sustitimo? tenemoci lo meno peggio speremo da nun aver sbaìato troppo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senza contare che in sud america gli aguzzini mandati dalla chiesa cattolica hanno fatto una carneficina, sterminando intere popolazioni. vi rimando solo a Mission, che si ispira solo alle sante gesta del 18° secolo... tanto per avere una infarinatura...
> e prima?????


... Anna, vedo che fai finta di non vedere quello che ti ho scritto... te lo ripeto: come cazzo fai a scrivere certe cazzate?... i Conquistadores, come dimostrato da numerosi documenti storici, erano per lo più avventurieri in cerca di ricchezze... con il beneficio dell'_encomienda_... questa era la vera molla che li spingeva avanti... la scusa dell'evangelizzazione servì solamente a legittimare gli abusi, gli stupri, le violenze... ma quel che contava per questi criminali, era l'ORO... la GRANA... il DENARO... erano avventurrieri di bassa estrazione sociale... spesso non pratici della guerra e dell'uso delle armi... prodotti del loro tempo... che non vanno giudicati secondo i canoni dei diritti dell'uomo del nostro tempo... la stessa Europa del XVI secolo era piena zeppa di crudeltà, di intolleranza religiosa e di efferatezze...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ho capito, adesso mi vuoi cattolico a tutti i costi... hi, hi, hi... altrimenti i conti non ti tornano, eh?... hi, hi, hi... adesso mi tirerai fuori padre Boff... hi, hi, hi... rivelandomi i segreti della "teologia della liberazione" che non c'entra un cazzo con la riscoperta attuale sul piano della_ filosofia politica_, del pensiero marxista... hi, hi, hi... sei un poverello, credimi... hi, hi, hi... dipingi una realtà e un mondo che non esistono se non nella tua testolina... come quando affermi che tutta la chiesa cattolica si è scatenata contro la "Teologia della librazione" trascurando il fatto che la "Commissione Teologica Internazionale" del 1976, ne riconobbe il carattere addirittura profetico, accettandola sul piano teologico e della prassi... *la condanna arrivò solamente nel 1983 ad opera della Congregazione della dottrina della fede... che, mi risulta, non rappresenta interamente il pensiero cattolico mondiale..*. ma fammi il piacere!...


la tua ricerca fatta al volo ha sottratto le energie che ti sono necessarie per metabolizzare cio' che hai scritto...ma siccome non e' la prima volta che kanni sulle valenze delle cose o persone, devo dedurre che sei proprio un pasticcione presuntuoso ma fondamentalmente con poche idee ma ben confuse...

ora sottovalutare l'istituto religioso della Congregazione della dottrina della fede e' uno spararsi nelle palle, perche' essendo solo rinominato in facciata dal precedente Sant'uffizio, ancora rinominato dall'originaria Santa Inquisizione, denota appunto una conoscenza solo di archi e freccette col dubbio che tu ti possa essere trovato anche piu' volte nella traiettoria delle stesse.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























   essendo deputato a guardiano dell'osservanza fedele e dogmatica della dottrina alla teologia e quindi all'applicazione sul campo.

Ora che questo papa sia stato a capo dell'Inquisizione appena nominato Woitila per sopprimere i contestatori interni che asseriscono come Gesu' deve stare dalla parte dei deboli ed oppressi e non dalla parte degli oppressori (i vari Pinochet &C sostenuti dal clero non te li fornisce google...s'e' bloccato??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   sotto la spinta anche della Cia (che aveva la scuola delle americhe per addestrare i governi fantoccio) che avverti' il papa con l'attentato di far dare una calmata, avendo quella spina nel fianco dei preti marxisti...Inquisitore che si macchia anche della ormai conosciuta e sputtanante enciclica di silenzio tombale sulla pedofilia Usa e getta e che per sfuggire al processo in Usa a cui era sottoposto, nel gennaio 2005 manco si presenta all'udienza perche' tanto sapeva che lo SPIRITO SANTO l'avrebbe fatto scegliere come papa (col conclave piu' breve di tutta la storia dei conclavi...solo 24 ore) confidando dell'impunita' come capo di stato estero concessagli da Bush e Condy al funerale di Woityla.....

che minkia sottovaluti...pure l'Inquisizione mo?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no.
> Cen, ogni tanto tu buchi lo schermo per le intuizioni che hai... ma altre volte sembri arrancare su preconcetti inseriti a forza nel tuo database.
> quello che mi stupisce di te, in senso antiorario... so che capisci il senso... è che ci hai tutto 'sto bisogno di essere bastian contrario anche quando non sarebbe necessario, a differenza di O'scur, che pace pace all'anima ... è stato indottrinato così, causa conclamato deficit ... e che dovevano fa... se saranno pure posti er problema.. ma con chi lo sustitimo? tenemoci lo meno peggio speremo da nun aver sbaìato troppo...


... dai Anna, non essere cieca!... ma quale bastian contrario!... quando uno a 51 anni, scrive che la foibe andavano riempite con ancor più cadaveri, che cazzo vuoi che dica?... cosa si dovrebbe scrivere per esprimere tutto l'orrore per una cosa del genere?... vai a vederti le foto dei cadaveri degli infoibati... e poi vieni a dirmi che sono stati troppo pochi... mi meraviglio di te...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma non scrivere cazzate, dai... Tito accettò le proproste americane ed inglesi solamente DOPO essersi scotrato con il dittatore e assassino sovietico chiamato Stalin... famosa la rimozione dei ritratti di Tito dagli edifici pubblici in Romania... o il mancato invio degli auguri di Stalin in occasione del compleanno di Tito... o la partenza dei consiglieri sovietici da Belgrado, per fare ritorno a Mosca... ragazzo mio, me che cazzo scrivi?... tutto va riportato alla dinamica interna e alla volontà di Stalin di controllare tutti gli Stati del blocco sovietico... dai cazzo, questa è storia per la terza media!... hi, hi, hi... il conflitto tra Mosca e Belgrado era in atto molto prima di quando se ne accorsero gli occidentali (alla conferenza Danubiana)... il primo ad accorgersi dei reali rapporti tra Stalin e Tito fu Robert Reams pur non cogliendone i contenuti reali... quello strappo, NON FU UTILE all'occidente... secondo l'opinione della grande storica Euser, quello strappo ritardò il riconoscimento dei tratti più autoritari e sanguinari del regime Stalinista, da parte di molti PC occidentali... ad esempio quello francese... ma anche quello italiano...
> 
> ... le domandine del cazzo falle a te stesso... poi risponditi... hi, hi, hi...


ao' io ti ho parlato di chi creo' Tito perche' magari sei infatuato alla maniera greca delle comete, ma illo non fu una cometa ...hai presente Osamino creato dalla Cia contro i sovietici in Afghanistan e poi ritortosi contro per l'accordo sull'oleodotto che fece saltare la Enron, Union Carbide etcetc???

Ristudiati, anzi studialo...ahahahahah come nasce, da chi nasce, perche' nasce Tito!

Ce vedemo ad ottobre....intanto io vado a magna'!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi mio bel coionazzo io son apolitico...à radicata in me la convinzione che non ci sia il bene da una parte e il male dall'altra...questa la chiamo saggezza!!Tu mio bel coionazzo no global...sai solo sparare una raffica di minchiate per convincerci...del tuo sapere...SArebbe opportuno fermarsi!LA tua bella figura di merda di no global idiota già l'hai fatta!!!Preoccupati di questo mal governo imbecille....e complimenti!!!


Questo non e' il mio governo, caro il mio koglionazzo, dato che mo' te dovrai spupazzare quei 4 mariuoli rinnegati per gli intrallazzi da fare con comunione e liberazione ed opus dei cantando del PD...se avessimo piu' potere faremmo la derattizzazione...altro che palle!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> la tua ricerca fatta al volo ha sottratto le energie che ti sono necessarie per metabolizzare cio' che hai scritto...ma siccome non e' la prima volta che kanni sulle valenze delle cose o persone, devo dedurre che sei proprio un pasticcione presuntuoso ma fondamentalmente con poche idee ma ben confuse...
> 
> ora sottovalutare l'istituto religioso della Congregazione della dottrina della fede e' uno spararsi nelle palle, perche' essendo solo rinominato in facciata dal precedente Sant'uffizio, ancora rinominato dall'originaria Santa Inquisizione, denota appunto una conoscenza solo di archi e freccette col dubbio che tu ti possa essere trovato anche piu' volte nella traiettoria delle stesse....
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... senti, perché non vai in Tv a fare Cabaret... mi stai davvero annoiando... la CIA, il Vaticano, Tito al servizio degli Inglesi, il Papa pericoloso terrorista, Ratzinger un nazista, la stella di betlemme, i pesci, Pietro il pescatore, la madonna pellegrina e le mutande di Bush... hi, hi, hi... ti saluto dai... se a 51 anni sei ridotto così, meriti tutto il mio rispetto... il rispetto che si deve ai meno fortunati... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... senti, perché non vai in Tv a fare Cabaret... mi stai davvero annoiando... la CIA, il Vaticano, Tito al servizio degli Inglesi, il Papa pericoloso terrorista, Ratzinger un nazista, la stella di betlemme, i pesci, Pietro il pescatore, la madonna pellegrina e le mutande di Bush... hi, hi, hi... ti saluto dai... se a 51 anni sei ridotto così, meriti tutto il mio rispetto... il rispetto che si deve ai meno fortunati... hi, hi, hi...


ma io ho capito, e penso anche molti qua sopra di quanto tu sia un bluff...































Ao' tu me sa che ti annoi in genere alle letture delle carte che quando vengono desecretate spiegano o confermano gli arcani a chi ha scovato, perche' altrimenti gli intrecci Cia-Vaticano come il patto piu' D'ACCIAIO della storia te li sei persi....o pensi che l'URSS sia implosa da sola????....



































vado va', te saluto ( per ora) kazzone....alla prossima cosi' avrai modo di sfoggiare ancora la tua "conoscenza"!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' io ti ho parlato di chi creo' Tito perche' magari sei infatuato alla maniera greca delle comete, ma illo non fu una cometa ...hai presente Osamino creato dalla Cia contro i sovietici in Afghanistan e poi ritortosi contro per l'accordo sull'oleodotto che fece saltare la Enron, Union Carbide etcetc???
> 
> Ristudiati, anzi studialo...ahahahahah come nasce, da chi nasce, perche' nasce Tito!
> 
> Ce vedemo ad ottobre....intanto io vado a magna'!


... guarda che Osama era fidanzato con la nipote della regina elisabetta, la quale poi, se la faceva con il figlio dell'emiro del Dubai il quale forniva le armi agli islamici algerini comperate con mi soldi che i nazisti avevano messo nelle banche svizzere con il benestare della CIA e dell'FBI... Bush in persona è amico intimo della nuora del presidente della Enron e aveva le informazioni sulle scelte del CdA della Union Carbide, dato che la sorella di un consigliere usciva con il suocero di Saddam Hussein... che aveva ricevuto soldi dalla famiglia Prodi, grazie alla mediazione dei servizi segreti italiani... la moglie di Napolitano sa tutto... perché ascoltando radio 2, intercettò un messaggio segreto dei talebani afgani i quali davano le coordinate bancarie per versamenti fatti dalla Rice su un conto in una banca Pachistana... d'altra parte, Musharraf è uno dei principali finanziatori di Bush e della Cia... fornisce anche armi ai talebani per conto del servizio segreto inglese, complice la mamma di Berlusconi... il quale, attraverso le Tv, è in contatto con la fratellanza musulmana del nord africa... la Bhutto, infatti, è stata fatta fuori per mettere a tacere le voci di un traffico di armi verso l'Iraq, ad opera di neo-nazisti organizzati dal Vaticano e altre voci circa una società segreta di comunisti capeggiata da Ratzinger e da alti funzionari della CIA... pensa te... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma io ho capito, e penso anche molti qua sopra di quanto tu sia un bluff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, no, ma che dici?... l'URSS è implosa per colpa di Wojtila... ma non lo sapevi?... l'agente segreto americano, Karol Wojtila, addestrato dai servizi segreti americani, ha agito sotto le mentite spoglie di _papa_... pensavo che tu lo sapessi... lo sanno tutti... trafficava in armi e droga con la Colombia... e con i soldi riforniva di armi i nemici dell'URSS... cazzo, stavano così bene in Unione Sovietica... poi ci si è messo l'agente segreto Karol Wojtila... e tutto quel benessere è svanito in un solo istante... tieni conto, poi, che Wojtila, prima di diventare agente della CIA, era stato uno dei più tremendi gerarchi nazisti... cose risapute dai... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... poi, che lui e Gorby fossero dei terroristi al servizio dei saparatisti altoatesini, lo sapevano tutti dai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, ma che dici?... l'URSS è implosa per colpa di Wojtila... ma non lo sapevi?... l'agente segreto americano, Karol Wojtila, addestrato dai servizi segreti americani, ha agito sotto le mentite spoglie di _papa_... pensavo che tu lo sapessi... lo sanno tutti... trafficava in armi e droga con la Colombia... e con i soldi riforniva di armi i nemici dell'URSS... cazzo, stavano così bene in Unione Sovietica... poi ci si è messo l'agente segreto Karol Wojtila... e tutto quel benessere è svanito in un solo istante... tieni conto, poi, che Wojtila, prima di diventare agente della CIA, era stato uno dei più tremendi gerarchi nazisti... cose risapute dai... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


Burp...scusa e' il solito tramezzino...



























e' assodato sei un gioppino....























e vattene affankulo tu Chen, le 80 zoccole e tu madre in USA filo Cia!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Burp...scusa e' il solito tramezzino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... dai che sei solo ridicolo...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... dai che sei solo ridicolo...



in effetti e' un vaffankulo giocoso, perche' non infierirei mai su tu' madre dato, che porella, a ritrovarse un kazzone come te ha gia la sua pena e con quello che le costi.....magari se rifa' co tu sorella se e' messa mejo....anche se....


----------



## Iris (14 Gennaio 2008)

Che mi tocca sentire...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> in effetti e' un vaffankulo giocoso, perche' non infierirei mai su tu' madre dato, che porella, a ritrovarse un kazzone come te ha gia la sua pena e con quello che le costi.....magari se rifa' co tu sorella se e' messa mejo....anche se....


... e tutto questo da una _creatura_ di ben 51 anni... mio dio che orrore... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> in effetti e' un vaffankulo giocoso, perche' non infierirei mai su tu' madre dato, che porella, a ritrovarse un kazzone come te ha gia la sua pena e con quello che le costi.....magari se rifa' co tu sorella se e' messa mejo....anche se....


... mi sono dimenticato di dirti che il figlio di Pinochet, se la faceva con la nipote di Saddam Hussein... la quale, come risulta da alcuni documenti della CIA, trafficava in armi e droga con il re di Spagna... il tutto, coordinato sapientemente da ambienti vicini a Licio Gelli e alla P2... sembra che Calvi sia stato ucciso perché, assieme a Sindona, aveva scoperto che il nipote della sorella della moglie dell'ambasciatore russo a Roma, finanziava i Contras sudamericani... Contrada sapeva tutto... per questo è finito dove sai... dimenticavo: il figlio di Contrada, frequentava ambienti vicini ai NAR... i servizi segreti inglesi hanno provato i sui legami con Fioravanti e la Mambro... tutti e tre, rifornivano di armi e droga il movimento independista Sardo e l'esercito di liberazione nazionale della Bolivia... quello fondato da Che Guevara che, segretamente, frequentava la figlia del dittatore Fulgencio Batista... tieni conto che la CIA ha la prova del legame tra Berlusconi, Bondi e Zapatero... si trovano a giocare a carte con Fidel Castro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e tutto questo da una _creatura_ di ben 51 anni... mio dio che orrore... hi, hi, hi...


Ma dai si scherza....mica te sarai offeso???

Tu vai sfankulando a contaneirs interi pieni de monnezza e per un invito ad una pizza con rutto libero ti scandalizzi?

Sono deluso, ma non perche' ho capito che come samurai nun vali unca e se lo vengono a sape' te harakirizzano, ma perche' sei un permalosone...one one...

Dai famme senti almeno le vocali ruttando!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi sono dimenticato di dirti che il figlio di Pinochet, se la faceva con la nipote di Saddam Hussein... la quale, come risulta da alcuni documenti della CIA, trafficava in armi e droga con il re di Spagna... il tutto, coordinato sapientemente da ambienti vicini a Licio Gelli e alla P2... sembra che Calvi sia stato ucciso perché, assieme a Sindona, aveva scoperto che il nipote della sorella della moglie dell'ambasciatore russo a Roma, finanziava i Contras sudamericani... Contrada sapeva tutto... per questo è finito dove sai... dimenticavo: il figlio di Contrada, frequentava ambienti vicini ai NAR... i servizi segreti inglesi hanno provato i sui legami con Fioravanti e la Mambro... tutti e tre, rifornivano di armi e droga il movimento independista Sardo e l'esercito di liberazione nazionale della Bolivia... quello fondato da Che Guevara che, segretamente, frequentava la figlia del dittatore Fulgencio Batista... tieni conto che la CIA ha la prova del legame tra Berlusconi, Bondi e Zapatero... si trovano a giocare a carte con Fidel Castro... hi, hi, hi...


eh no tempo scaduto, la tua scienza la dimostri nel botta e risposta, mo' non mi mettere strane idee in testa, fai 'n'intercontinentale a mammina...sfogate co' lei che sara' minimo santa...se nel caso non lo fosse...affrettateve che c'e' la fila....pija er numerino!


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> *Ma dai si scherza....mica te sarai offeso???*
> 
> Tu vai sfankulando a contaneirs interi pieni de monnezza e per un invito ad una pizza con rutto libero ti scandalizzi?
> 
> ...
























   Macche' ... si sta oscur-ando ando ando


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Macche' ... si sta oscur-ando ando ando


Mari' Chen NON'E' anche Oscuro...si vede subito che sono DUE coglioni!E chi diceva che i coglioni vanno sempre in coppia????


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Mari' Chen NON'E' anche Oscuro...si vede subito che sono DUE coglioni!E chi diceva che i coglioni vanno sempre in coppia????


Ovvio che Chen e' unico, non l'ho MAI messo in dubbio questo ... ho fatto solo un gioco di parole.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ovvio che Chen e' unico, non l'ho MAI messo in dubbio questo ... ho fatto solo un gioco di parole.


ah me pareva...anche se a me i dubbi ogni tanto m'assalgono! Ma meglio cosi', ogni tanto s'arza a pressione e l'encefalo se risveglia dar torpore post-prandiale!


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Mari' Chen NON'E' anche Oscuro...si vede subito che sono DUE coglioni!E *chi diceva che i coglioni vanno sempre in coppia????*



Io! ... me ne sono ricordata ora  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e, l'amico Friz (capiscia a'me) si fece un sacco di risate per la battuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   che bei tempi Stermi' ... quasiquasi ho nostalgia di K..K


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io! ... me ne sono ricordata ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lascia fare...chi ti dice che non sia tra noi....e' ubiquitario...e sicuramente ora sara' anche commosso...


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> lascia fare...chi ti dice che non sia tra noi....e' ubiquitario...e sicuramente ora sara' anche commosso...



DICI?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> DICI?


mah nun credo che da allora se sara' suicidato o l'avra' suicidato qualcuno, anche se era alla canna der gas ed e' un po' che nun se vede...speriamo proprio di no comunque, oseno' i due dobermann che aveva, che fine faranno???

come soffrooooooo nell'angoscia...me se stringe lo stommico....(magara so' sovrappeso!!!!!)


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mah nun credo che da allora se sara' suicidato o l'avra' suicidato qualcuno, anche se era alla canna der gas ed e' un po' che nun se vede...speriamo proprio di no comunque, oseno' i due dobermann che aveva, che fine faranno???
> 
> * come soffrooooooo!!!!*



Lo so.
Tu si che gli hai voluto bene ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh no tempo scaduto, la tua scienza la dimostri nel botta e risposta, mo' non mi mettere strane idee in testa, fai 'n'intercontinentale a mammina...sfogate co' lei che sara' minimo santa...se nel caso non lo fosse...affrettateve che c'e' la fila....pija er numerino!


... ho saputo or ora che il servizio segreto inglese è entrato in possesso di documenti comprovanti i rapporti tra Ratzinger e frange armate _siculo_-pachistane al servizio d'interessi sionisti... il movimento siculo separatista, s'è alleato con i kamikaze iracheni e alcune colonne armate dei Pasdaran Iraniani... come immagino saprai, una commissione parlamentare ha provato inconfutabilmente i legami inconfessabili tra Beppe Grillo e il Sultano del Brunei... noto islamico-sionista... il quale ha trafficato in armi e droga con la regina d'inghilterra... la quale, a suo tempo, era l'amante di Adolf Hitler... e finanziava la pubblicazione del Mein Kampf... attraverso canali che arrivavano a Sylvia Beach... della SHAKESPEARE & COMPANY... pensa te... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho saputo or ora che il servizio segreto inglese è entrato in possesso di documenti comprovanti i rapporti tra Ratzinger e frange armate _siculo_-pachistane al servizio d'interessi sionisti... il movimento siculo separatista, s'è alleato con i kamikaze iracheni e alcune colonne armate dei Pasdaran Iraniani... come immagino saprai, una commissione parlamentare ha provato inconfutabilmente i legami inconfessabili tra Beppe Grillo e il Sultano del Brunei... noto islamico-sionista... il quale ha trafficato in armi e droga con la regina d'inghilterra... la quale, a suo tempo, era l'amante di Adolf Hitler... e finanziava la pubblicazione del Mein Kampf... attraverso canali che arrivavano a Sylvia Beach... della SHAKESPEARE & COMPANY... pensa te... hi, hi, hi...



ma senti, Pozzetto (di scienza) un po' approfitto allora perche' sono in ambasce per una situazione che paragono ad un lutto....vedi se riesci a sapere, qua a Milano sto kazzo di 33 quando lo riportano al giro vecchio, che' ogni volta che vado al dentista a san Babila....(e' chic lo so ma tanto paga l'assicurasiun) me pare de sali' sulla giostra?

Solo cosi' ti riterro' una fonte affidabile a cui abbeverarmi...sappilo...comunque nell'eventuo, naturale, la gasata nun me piace, ho problemi col gassssss!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2008)

*incredibile*

Eccoli il trio monnezza,,,uno ha  51 anni e scrive cose assurde,allucinante,e qui chiederei al gestore se è possibile scrivere cose al limite del penale....51 anni una figlia e questo coione di no global ci fa una filippica senza senso...cercando pure di convincerci con teorie risibili quanto astruse!!!!L'altra  anna 45 anni.....amichetta del no global sulla quale non c'è bisogno di esprimersi ancora....Dulcis infondo MARI:61 anni dicesi 61.....ditemi voi se A 61 ANNI QUESTA SCRIVE CIò CHE SCRIVE...nEFANDEZZE DI VARIO TIPO...INSULTI E ALTRO!cOS'HANNO IN COMUNETUTTI E tre? sfanculati da dol e venuti qui a rompere le palle....ma tornarvene da dove siete venuti no?157 ANNI IN TRE NON FANNO UN CERVELLO DI SEDICI....VERAMENTE  RACCAPRICCIANTE LEGGERE NEFANDEZZE TALI...E DOVERE CONSTATARE DI DUE RITARDATE CHE SI ACCODANO PURE!!!assurdo!!!ma FATECI IL PIACERE CAZZO!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccoli il trio monnezza,,,uno ha  51 anni e scrive cose assurde,allucinante,e qui chiederei al gestore se è possibile scrivere cose al limite del penale....51 anni una figlia e questo coione di no global ci fa una filippica senza senso...cercando pure di convincerci con teorie risibili quanto astruse!!!!L'altra  anna 45 anni.....amichetta del no global sulla quale non c'è bisogno di esprimersi ancora....Dulcis infondo MARI:61 anni dicesi 61.....ditemi voi se A 61 ANNI QUESTA SCRIVE CIò CHE SCRIVE...nEFANDEZZE DI VARIO TIPO...INSULTI E ALTRO!cOS'HANNO IN COMUNETUTTI E tre? sfanculati da dol e venuti qui a rompere le palle....ma tornarvene da dove siete venuti no?157 ANNI IN TRE NON FANNO UN CERVELLO DI SEDICI....VERAMENTE  RACCAPRICCIANTE LEGGERE NEFANDEZZE TALI...E DOVERE CONSTATARE DI DUE RITARDATE CHE SI ACCODANO PURE!!!assurdo!!!ma FATECI IL PIACERE CAZZO!!!!



anche per te un rimpianto sul poco utlizzo della 194 in Italy...ciao  e comunque non ti sforzare a cercare di far confluire le frasi che t'affollano la capoccia superiore alla nostra, perche' stanno sbagliando  sempre l'uscita....ti do' una dritta....e' piu' in alto...poco, ma piu' in alto.....


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccoli il trio monnezza,,,uno ha  51 anni e scrive cose assurde,allucinante,e qui chiederei al gestore se è possibile scrivere cose al limite del penale....51 anni una figlia e questo coione di no global ci fa una filippica senza senso...cercando pure di convincerci con teorie risibili quanto astruse!!!!L'altra  anna 45 anni.....amichetta del no global sulla quale non c'è bisogno di esprimersi ancora....Dulcis infondo MARI:61 anni dicesi 61.....ditemi voi se A 61 ANNI QUESTA SCRIVE CIò CHE SCRIVE...nEFANDEZZE DI VARIO TIPO...INSULTI E ALTRO!cOS'HANNO IN COMUNETUTTI E tre? sfanculati da dol e venuti qui a rompere le palle....ma tornarvene da dove siete venuti no?157 ANNI IN TRE NON FANNO UN CERVELLO DI SEDICI....VERAMENTE  RACCAPRICCIANTE LEGGERE NEFANDEZZE TALI...E DOVERE CONSTATARE DI DUE RITARDATE CHE SI ACCODANO PURE!!!assurdo!!!ma FATECI IL PIACERE CAZZO!!!!


Senti un po pupo ... per caso il sito/forum e' tuo?

Decidi tu chi deve starci/scrivere qua dentro?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti un po pupo ... per caso il sito/forum e' tuo?
> 
> Decidi tu chi deve starci/scrivere qua dentro?


A questo me sa che i suoi neuroni hanno abbandonato la nave prima che affondasse e mo' sta sovraccaricando l'unico superstite che se so' scordati perche' era al bagno affa' la pipi', sperando con la provocazione continua  in chissa' quale premio.....io na' patacca ce la darei volentieri perche' se la merita...l'e' un brao' fio' e vedo che si ostina...si applica e va premiato...e' che non so dove consegnargliela....ao' 'ndo' abbiti???Coordina le coordinate che imposto er gipiesssse!































Mari' che sia l'amichetto nostro taaaaaaaannnttttoo affezionato????


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Questo me sa che i suoi neuroni hanno abbandonato la nave prima che affondasse e mo' sta sovraccaricando l'unico superstiche che se so' scordati perche' era al bagno affa' la pipi', sperando con la provocazione continua  in chissa' quale premio.....*io na' patacca ce la darei volentieri perche' se la merita...*l'e' un brao' fio' e vedo che si ostina...si applica e va premiato...e' che non so dove consegnargliela....ao' 'ndo' abbiti???Coordina le coordinate che imposto er gipiesssse!


Tu sei sempre il solito generoso eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io non ho capito cosa vuole


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> A questo me sa che i suoi neuroni hanno abbandonato la nave prima che affondasse e mo' sta sovraccaricando l'unico superstite che se so' scordati perche' era al bagno affa' la pipi', sperando con la provocazione continua  in chissa' quale premio.....io na' patacca ce la darei volentieri perche' se la merita...l'e' un brao' fio' e vedo che si ostina...si applica e va premiato...e' che non so dove consegnargliela....ao' 'ndo' abbiti???Coordina le coordinate che imposto er gipiesssse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e' troppo rozzo


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei sempre il solito generoso eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma facile, siccome e' una merda....sinonimo per cosa senza valore, di poco conto, che nun brilla,  che nun se vede, infatti e' oscuro...allora cerca di mettersi vicino o creare situazioni dove qualcuno  bruciandolo... (allegorico..specifico..) acquisisce un barlume di visibilita'e lui si accontenta cosi'....a me che me costa...poi le patacche so' false le avemo zanzate a Berluska...so' quelle che regala al Milan!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

Ehm...una domanda sorge spontanea:

*Ma come minchia si è arrivati a parlare di partigiani, foibe e questioni teologiche partendo dalle coppie aperte?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ehm...una domanda sorge spontanea:
> 
> *Ma come minchia si è arrivati a parlare di partigiani, foibe e questioni teologiche partendo dalle coppie aperte?!
> 
> ...


ah non chiederlo a me...........e' stato Chen...l'e' semper' lu'!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccoli il trio monnezza,,,uno ha 51 anni e scrive cose assurde,allucinante,e qui chiederei al gestore se è possibile scrivere cose al limite del penale....51 anni una figlia e questo coione di no global ci fa una filippica senza senso...cercando pure di convincerci con teorie risibili quanto astruse!!!!L'altra anna 45 anni.....amichetta del no global sulla quale non c'è bisogno di esprimersi ancora....Dulcis infondo MARI:61 anni dicesi 61.....ditemi voi se A 61 ANNI QUESTA SCRIVE CIò CHE SCRIVE...nEFANDEZZE DI VARIO TIPO...INSULTI E ALTRO!cOS'HANNO IN COMUNETUTTI E tre? sfanculati da dol e venuti qui a rompere le palle....ma tornarvene da dove siete venuti no?157 ANNI IN TRE NON FANNO UN CERVELLO DI SEDICI....VERAMENTE RACCAPRICCIANTE LEGGERE NEFANDEZZE TALI...E DOVERE CONSTATARE DI DUE RITARDATE CHE SI ACCODANO PURE!!!assurdo!!!ma FATECI IL PIACERE CAZZO!!!!


e poi si parla tanto di fuga di cervelli, in Italia... 
quello di Oscuro nessuno sa che fine ha fatto...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

mazza quanto è incarognito l'oscuro...Questo è pericoloso...Te manna le fatture se lo fai incazzà!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> mazza quanto è incarognito l'oscuro...Questo è pericoloso...Te manna le fatture se lo fai incazzà!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


son cose...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> son cose...


Quelle cose è impossibile..Lui è uomo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

*PARLO PER ME.*

Restero' a leggere/scrivere in questo forum tutte le volte che ne ho voglia ... quando, e come mi pare finche' non arrivera' FA.



Accettero' di essere messa alla porta SOLO da Lui ... che vi piaccia o no.


That's all Folks!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ehm...una domanda sorge spontanea:
> 
> *Ma come minchia si è arrivati a parlare di partigiani, foibe e questioni teologiche partendo dalle coppie aperte?!
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

No bel coionazzo...non provarci a dar colpe a chen....sei stato tu per primo a scrivere porcate...farneticazioni...maialate sul papa,le foibe,ed ad inneggiare per i tuoi amici partigiani imbecille!!é tipico dei senza palle come voi buttare il sasso e nascondere la mano.....la storia insegna!!51 anni...scrive come uno di 16 ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei ridicolo?Un ultima cosa kulattone rossorima di sparare le tue nefandezze su bush da perfetto NO GLObal beccaccione....muovi quel tuo culone raggrinzito dalla noia...e fatti un viaggetto a NETTUNO..ammesso con la tua cultura mediocre che tu riesca a trovarla.tutto quel sacrificio..per permettere ad un coione come te di affermare certe meschinità....torna a scuola!!!!!MArì a te non rispondo neanche mi rifiuto 61 anni....non si puo!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> No bel coionazzo...non provarci a dar colpe a chen....sei stato tu per primo a scrivere porcate...farneticazioni...maialate sul papa,le foibe,ed ad inneggiare per i tuoi amici partigiani imbecille!!é tipico dei senza palle come voi buttare il sasso e nascondere la mano.....la storia insegna!!51 anni...scrive come uno di 16 ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei ridicolo?Un ultima cosa kulattone rossorima di sparare le tue nefandezze su bush da perfetto NO GLObal beccaccione....muovi quel tuo culone raggrinzito dalla noia...e fatti un viaggetto a NETTUNO..ammesso con la tua cultura mediocre che tu riesca a trovarla.tutto quel sacrificio..per permettere ad un coione come te di affermare certe meschinità....torna a scuola!!!!!MArì a te non rispondo neanche mi rifiuto 61 anni....non si puo!!!!


ehi stronzone, siccome x oggi, anzi tutta la settimana e' parecchio calda, (stiamo organizzando una petizione per concedere i domiciliari a Scattone e Ferraro alla Sapienza e contestualmente presentare un'istanza di deroga per casi eccezionali al divieto della pena di morte.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )   non posso occuparmi amorevolmente di te, ma ti consiglio, prima di abbandonarti temporaneamente, di farti un bidet cosi' ti sciacqui un po' la bocca.

Ciao CHEN LINGUA MARON....non t'inkazzare che s'alza la presiun' e poi scioppi!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ehi stronzone, siccome x oggi, anzi tutta la settimana e' parecchio calda, (stiamo organizzando una petizione per concedere i domiciliari a Scattone e Ferraro *alla Sapienza* e contestualmente presentare un'istanza di deroga per casi eccezionali al divieto della pena di morte....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E non dimenticate i pomodori per la visita pastorale del tedesco


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E non dimenticate i pomodori per la visita pastorale del tedesco


Kazzo hai fatto bene a ricordarmelo...aspe' che controllo l'elenco......infatti  perdinci mancano....eh mo?Che dici se li sostituissimo con i crauti se sentirebbe a casa?























I wurstel non li portiamo oseno' po' pensa' che volemo allude' ai ghei!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Kazzo hai fatto bene a ricordarmelo...aspe' che controllo l'elenco......infatti perdinci mancano....eh mo?Che dici se li sostituissimo con i crauti se sentirebbe a casa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se li magna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io porterei uno striscione col ritratto di Galilei, con sotto la frase: Il sole sta fermo, la terra gira...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se li magna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah si? Non sapevo gli piacessero, infatti sapevo che da' solo qualche leccata e poi li butta.Che spreco comunque....



























Bah a dir la verita', quello che avevo preparato io stanotte, il comitato l'ha scartato....boh... karogne.... eppure c'era solo scritto: 

"IL FUTURO E GIUSTO PREMIO ANTICIPIAMO,
 SULLA TERRA IL SANTO PADRE PROCESSIAMO!"

vai a capire...mah!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ah si? Non sapevo gli piacessero, infatti sapevo che da' solo qualche leccata e poi li butta.Che spreco comunque....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laicista che non sei altro!


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ah si? Non sapevo gli piacessero, infatti sapevo che da' solo qualche leccata e poi li butta.Che spreco comunque....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stermi' la faccenda si fa seria

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...of_d278ed6c-c354-11dc-b859-0003ba99c667.shtml


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' la faccenda si fa seria
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...of_d278ed6c-c354-11dc-b859-0003ba99c667.shtml


... come ho scritto ieri, viviamo in un mondo di _IGNORANTI_...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come ho scritto ieri, viviamo in un mondo di _IGNORANTI_...


Certa-mente! Sennò come potrebbero papi vescovi e cardinali avere ancora così tanto credito?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certa-mente! Sennò come potrebbero papi vescovi e cardinali avere ancora così tanto credito?


... aspetta, Multimodi, aspetta... la feccia clericale non si combatte così... è un autogoal pazzesco... una stronzata megagalattica... il _papocchio_ sta gongolando alla grande... questi quattro stronzi di professori ex sessantottini imboscati e nullafacenti... nelle loro università piene zeppe di fannulloni, figli, nipoti, parenti e troie, l'hanno combinata davvero grossa... nei prossimi giorni saranno messi alla gogna per la loro ignoranza... ma quando cazzo Ratzinger ha detto quelle parole?... Quando cazzo Ratzinger ha pronunciato quelle parole?... CAZZO, non l'ha mai fatto!... sono le parole FAMOSISSIME dell'altrettanto FAMOSO filosofo P. Fayerabend, agnostico e anticlericale fino al midollo, allievo ANARCHICO di K. Popper... un mangiapreti ANARCHICO come mai se ne sono visti al mondo... e allora mi chiedo in che CAZZO di paese viviamo... che MERDA di paese è mai questo... Multimodi, ma dove cazzo siamo finiti?... com'è possibile che si combinino delle MERDATE simili?... me lo spieghi?...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, Multimodi, aspetta... la feccia clericale non si combatte così... è un autogoal pazzesco... una stronzata megagalattica... il _papocchio_ sta gongolando alla grande... questi quattro stronzi di professori ex sessantottini imboscati e nullafacenti... nelle loro università piene zeppe di fannulloni, figli, nipoti, parenti e troie, l'hanno combinata davvero grossa... nei prossimi giorni saranno messi alla gogna per la loro ignoranza... ma quando cazzo Ratzinger ha detto quelle parole?... Quando cazzo Ratzinger ha pronunciato quelle parole?... CAZZO, non l'ha mai fatto!... sono le parole FAMOSISSIME dell'altrettanto FAMOSO filosofo P. Fayerabend, agnostico e anticlericale fino al midollo, allievo ANARCHICO di K. Popper... un mangiapreti ANARCHICO come mai se ne sono visti al mondo... e allora mi chiedo in che CAZZO di paese viviamo... che MERDA di paese è mai questo... Multimodi, ma dove cazzo siamo finiti?... com'è possibile che si combinino delle MERDATE simili?... me lo spieghi?...


"_La Chiesa dell'epoca di Galileo si attenne alla ragione più che lo stesso Galileo, e prese in considerazione anche le conseguenze etiche e sociali della dottrina galileiana. La sua sentenza contro Galileo fu razionale e giusta, e solo per motivi di opportunità politica se ne può legittimare la revisione_".
In questo caso, la citazione di Ratzinger è aperta condivisione. E la suddetta frase (può averla detta chiunque) è una cazzata colossale, IMHO. Su quali presupposti, infatti, la chiesa si attenne alla ragione più di Galilei? E quali conseguenze etiche tenne in considerazione? Impedire il calcolo delle eclissi future? ...o magari sostenere che le macchie solari erano satelliti?


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

La discussione è interessante. Sostanzialmente la penso come Chen.

Una considerazione mi preme fare : in tutte le epoche la Chiesa , meglio sarebbe dire le chiese, hanno avuto maggior potere, tanto minore era quello dei politici. mi spiego: un governo forte (che sia democratico, o d'altro tipo) non consente al potere religioso di straripare...
Siamo i questa situazione a causa della crisi non solo italiana della politica.
I politici hanno chiesto l'investitura della Chiesa cattolica (pensate alle mezze calzette che abbiamo sia a destra che a sinistra), ed ora il clero passa a riscuotere .


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "_La Chiesa dell'epoca di Galileo si attenne alla ragione più che lo stesso Galileo, e prese in considerazione anche le conseguenze etiche e sociali della dottrina galileiana. La sua sentenza contro Galileo fu razionale e giusta, e solo per motivi di opportunità politica se ne può legittimare la revisione_".
> In questo caso, la citazione di Ratzinger è aperta condivisione. E la suddetta frase (può averla detta chiunque) è una cazzata colossale, IMHO. Su quali presupposti, infatti, la chiesa si attenne alla ragione più di Galilei? E quali conseguenze etiche tenne in considerazione? Impedire il calcolo delle eclissi future? ...o magari sostenere che le macchie solari erano satelliti?


Nessuna considerazione etica, Moltimodi..la chiesa non volle perdere il suo pindiscusso primato culturale.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "_La Chiesa dell'epoca di Galileo si attenne alla ragione più che lo stesso Galileo, e prese in considerazione anche le conseguenze etiche e sociali della dottrina galileiana. La sua sentenza contro Galileo fu razionale e giusta, e solo per motivi di opportunità politica se ne può legittimare la revisione_".
> In questo caso, la citazione di Ratzinger è aperta condivisione. E la suddetta frase (può averla detta chiunque) è una cazzata colossale, IMHO. Su quali presupposti, infatti, la chiesa si attenne alla ragione più di Galilei? E quali conseguenze etiche tenne in considerazione? Impedire il calcolo delle eclissi future? ...o magari sostenere che le macchie solari erano satelliti?


... Multimodi, attento... vai a leggerti TUTTO il discorso di Ratzinger a Parma... leggilo bene... tutto... è molto sottile... giocato sul filo della lama epistemologica... ineccepibile... leggilo tutto... poi giudica... e guarda quanto sono stronzi i nostri professori... ti accorgerai, inoltre, che Fayeraband aveva perfettamente "RAGIONE"... capisci?... Fayerabend, come Ratzinger, quando usa il termine "RAGIONE" e "GIUSTO", intendono _RAZIONALE_... ma Ratzinger, in quel discorso, afferma proprio che non tutto ciò ch'è RAZIONALE è BENE... capisci?... attento alle sirene, amico mio... il loro canto ti conduce al disastro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nessuna considerazione etica, Moltimodi..la chiesa non volle perdere il suo pindiscusso primato culturale.


... non stiamo parlando di questo... che c'entra?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "_La Chiesa dell'epoca di Galileo si attenne alla ragione più che lo stesso Galileo, e prese in considerazione anche le conseguenze etiche e sociali della dottrina galileiana. La sua sentenza contro Galileo fu razionale e giusta, e solo per motivi di opportunità politica se ne può legittimare la revisione_".
> In questo caso, la citazione di Ratzinger è aperta condivisione. E la suddetta frase (può averla detta chiunque) è una cazzata colossale, IMHO. Su quali presupposti, infatti, la chiesa si attenne alla ragione più di Galilei? E quali conseguenze etiche tenne in considerazione? Impedire il calcolo delle eclissi future? ...o magari sostenere che le macchie solari erano satelliti?


Leggi questo Multimodi... è il discorso ORIGINALE:

http://paparatzinger-blograffaella.blogspot.com/2008/01/il-testo-autentico-del-discorso-del.html


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nessuna considerazione etica, Moltimodi..la chiesa non volle perdere il suo pindiscusso primato culturale.


...ma cosa c'entra, Iris? L'etica la riportava la citazione...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leggi questo Multimodi... è il discorso ORIGINALE:
> 
> http://paparatzinger-blograffaella.blogspot.com/2008/01/il-testo-autentico-del-discorso-del.html


Dunque...cosa c'entra la relatività? Ovvio che tutto dipende dal sistema di riferimento assunto...ma se non lo pongo nè sulla terra nè sul sole, se ne evince che il sistema eliocentrico non è oggi assunto solo per comodità di calcolo.
E se oggi qualcuno dice che da Galilei arriva la bomba atomica...beh dai, allora si potrebbe con ragionevolezza asserire che deriva dalla conquista delle posizione eretta!
Ripeto, Chen...costui cita altri con malizia e ipocrisia. Non dice direttamente...fa dire.


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Hum*

E' fuori tema, tanto certe diatribe le ignoro, specie se "tradotte" ed interpretate alla Vincenzo Monti!!!
Comunque qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto occasione di parlare con dei "docenti" della Sapienza??? 
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dunque...cosa c'entra la relatività? Ovvio che tutto dipende dal sistema di riferimento assunto...ma se non lo pongo nè sulla terra nè sul sole, se ne evince che il sistema eliocentrico non è oggi assunto solo per comodità di calcolo.
> E se oggi qualcuno dice che da Galilei arriva la bomba atomica...beh dai, allora si potrebbe con ragionevolezza asserire che deriva dalla conquista delle posizione eretta!
> Ripeto, Chen...costui cita altri con malizia e ipocrisia. Non dice direttamente...fa dire.


... dai Multimodi, leggi senza pregiudizi... Ratzinger non mi piace ma il discorso che ha fatto non mi pare assolutamente scandaloso... ha solo cercato di offrire un punto di vosta diverso... d'altra parte, la critica alla scienza e alla tecnologia è stata di Heidegger... di Galimberti... che la scienza sia ideologia è inoppugnabile... che abbia un nucleo metafisico lo ha chiarito bene l'epistemologia... Ratzinger voleva solo affermare che non si può mettere la verità di qua e la falsità di là... e comunque, in nessun caso ha fatto sua l'idea che Galilei andasse processato... sai cosa mi sorprende?... mi sorprende che ci si perda in queste cose mal capite, anzi travisate, ed invece non si scenda in piazza per denunciare come il Vaticano razzoli con le banche, con gli affari, con i milioni di euro, con la politica... capisci?... e invece no, si solleva il polverone su questioni assolutamente poco comprensibili... a me, per esempio, ha fatto orrore vedere il papa predicare circa la fame nel mondo, ricoperto d'oro e diamanti... mi ha fatto venire il volta stomaco questo rispolverare i fasti lussuosi del passato... di cui Ratzinger s'è fatto promotore...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' fuori tema, tanto certe diatribe le ignoro, specie se "tradotte" ed interpretate alla Vincenzo Monti!!!
> Comunque qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto occasione di parlare con dei "docenti" della Sapienza???
> Bruja


... hi, hi, hi... e me lo chiedi?... conosco quel covo di raccomandati, meglio delle mie tasche...


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... e me lo chiedi?... conosco quel covo di raccomandati, meglio delle mie tasche...


Era così per dire..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Era così per dire.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dai Bruja... hi, hi, hi... siamo proprio in condizioni disperate in questa italietta allo sfascio... il clero maneggia milioni di euro, un patrimonio immobiliare da far impallidire... e il problema è la citazione di Ratzinger a Parma... hi, hi, hi... come se nelle università regnasse la trasparenza... hi, hi, hi... come se i nostri professori universitari, noti lavoratori inde-_fessi_, potessero ergersi a campioni di morale... cazzo, sono i meno produttivi del mondo... hi, hi, hi... non producono un cazzo... ricerca sotto-zero... università infestate da baronie, figli, nipoti, fratelli, prostitute e lacché... e adesso eccoli lì, ad ergersi contro il terribile tedesco... in difesa ninte-_popò_ di meno che di Galileo e, udite udite, della SCIENZA! hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... _roba da matti_...


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Ribadisco...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Bruja... hi, hi, hi... siamo proprio in condizioni disperate in questa italietta allo sfascio... il clero maneggia milioni di euro, un patrimonio immobiliare da far impallidire... e il problema è la citazione di Ratzinger a Parma... hi, hi, hi... come se nelle università regnasse la trasparenza... hi, hi, hi... come se i nostri professori universitari, noti lavoratori inde-_fessi_, potessero ergersi a campioni di morale... cazzo, sono i meno produttivi del mondo... hi, hi, hi... non producono un cazzo... ricerca sotto-zero... università infestate da baronie, figli, nipoti, fratelli, prostitute e lacché... e adesso eccoli lì, ad ergersi contro il terribile tedesco... in difesa ninte-_popò_ di meno che di Galileo e, udite udite, della SCIENZA! hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... _roba da matti_...


 
Era così per dire..... a volte prima di crearsi problemi su chi ha detto o chiesto criticamente qualcosa, bisogna valutare quali siano le teste che hanno parlato. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

“La verità vi renderà liberi” 

[Giovanni 8, 32]

e la santa romana chiesa continua ad asserire che la verità che intendeva Gesù è la sua parola..
ed io invece credo che l'unicaverità in grado di liberarci sia quella di essere totalmente sinceri; chè, detta così sembra una stronzata... ma a pensarci bene è un traguardo, esattamente come l'umiltà.
chi è sincero sempre, ma sempre... è un uomo libero!
pis & luv.
il benedetto è uno colto e ci perderei pure un paio d'ore ad ascoltarlo... se non fosse che non sopporto chi dice bugie.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Bruja... hi, hi, hi... siamo proprio in condizioni disperate in questa italietta allo sfascio... il clero maneggia milioni di euro, un patrimonio immobiliare da far impallidire... e il problema è la citazione di Ratzinger a Parma... hi, hi, hi... come se nelle università regnasse la trasparenza... hi, hi, hi... come se i nostri professori universitari, noti lavoratori inde-_fessi_, potessero ergersi a campioni di morale... cazzo, sono i meno produttivi del mondo... hi, hi, hi... non producono un cazzo... ricerca sotto-zero... università infestate da baronie, figli, nipoti, fratelli, prostitute e lacché... e adesso eccoli lì, ad ergersi contro il terribile tedesco... in difesa ninte-_popò_ di meno che di Galileo e, udite udite, della SCIENZA! hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... _roba da matti_...


bè... proprio in base al mio credo scientifico (urca...) credo che the holy smoke dovrebbe stare dove sta.... visto che il nostro è uno stato laico, almeno nella costituzione...
e tu Cen, smettila punto di prenderne le parti, visto il casino che sta facendo in ogni dove, anche in sede istituzionale, per ristabilire il primato di santa romana chiesa anche dove non le è CONSENTITO dalla nostra costituzione.
e non smetterò mai di rimpiangere Craxi...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2008)

... state boni ... fate i buoni:

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_13476910.html


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Bruja... hi, hi, hi... siamo proprio in condizioni disperate in questa italietta allo sfascio... il clero maneggia milioni di euro, un patrimonio immobiliare da far impallidire... e il problema è la citazione di Ratzinger a Parma... hi, hi, hi... come se nelle università regnasse la trasparenza... hi, hi, hi... come se i nostri professori universitari, noti lavoratori inde-_fessi_, potessero ergersi a campioni di morale... cazzo, sono i meno produttivi del mondo... hi, hi, hi... non producono un cazzo... ricerca sotto-zero... università infestate da baronie, figli, nipoti, fratelli, prostitute e lacché... e adesso eccoli lì, ad ergersi contro il terribile tedesco... in difesa ninte-_popò_ di meno che di Galileo e, udite udite, della SCIENZA! hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... _roba da matti_...


 
beh...hai ragione.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Multimodi, leggi senza pregiudizi... Ratzinger non mi piace ma il discorso che ha fatto non mi pare assolutamente scandaloso... ha solo cercato di offrire un punto di vosta diverso... d'altra parte, la critica alla scienza e alla tecnologia è stata di Heidegger... di Galimberti... che la scienza sia ideologia è inoppugnabile... che abbia un nucleo metafisico lo ha chiarito bene l'epistemologia... Ratzinger voleva solo affermare che non si può mettere la verità di qua e la falsità di là... e comunque, in nessun caso ha fatto sua l'idea che Galilei andasse processato... sai cosa mi sorprende?... mi sorprende che ci si perda in queste cose mal capite, anzi travisate, ed invece non si scenda in piazza per denunciare come il Vaticano razzoli con le banche, con gli affari, con i milioni di euro, con la politica... capisci?... e invece no, si solleva il polverone su questioni assolutamente poco comprensibili... a me, per esempio, ha fatto orrore vedere il papa predicare circa la fame nel mondo, ricoperto d'oro e diamanti... mi ha fatto venire il volta stomaco questo rispolverare i fasti lussuosi del passato... di cui Ratzinger s'è fatto promotore...


Lo so Chen...eppure la mia impressione è che questo sia di un'ipocrisia incredibile. Soffia col suo fiato sulle braci altrui...ripeto, scaglia il sasso e nasconde la mano. Potremmo invitarlo sul nostro forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  O magari ci scrive già... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sul fatto poi che ci si debba scandalizzare mille volte di più per quello che tu scrivi, pienamente d'accordo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so Chen...eppure la mia impressione è che questo sia di un'ipocrisia incredibile. Soffia col suo fiato sulle braci altrui...ripeto, scaglia il sasso e nasconde la mano. Potremmo invitarlo sul nostro forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Multimodi, il papa a parlato a CUBA... ha parlato in NICARAGUA... ha parlato in TURCHIA... e gli viene impedito di parlare nel tempio della "sapienza scientifica"... hi, hi, hi... hai visto?... gliel'ha messo nel _di dietro_ a tutti... ha annullato la sua visita... vai a leggerti cosa scrive la stampa estera, oggi, sull'Italietta dell'immondizia... sull'Italietta dei Berlusconi e delle sue merdose Tv... di Prodi e del fratello professore, della moglie professore, del figlio professore... hi, hi, hi... tutti professori... tutti nelle aziende di stato... il Prodi dell'IRI... ce lo siamo dimenticati?... il Berlusconi del decreto di S. Valentino... sguazziamo nella merda culturale e politica più puzzolente... in due parole? Siamo rovinati.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè... proprio in base al mio credo scientifico (urca...) credo che the holy smoke dovrebbe stare dove sta.... visto che il nostro è uno stato laico, almeno nella costituzione...
> e tu Cen, smettila punto di prenderne le parti, visto il casino che sta facendo in ogni dove, anche in sede istituzionale, per ristabilire il primato di santa romana chiesa anche dove non le è CONSENTITO dalla nostra costituzione.
> e non smetterò mai di rimpiangere Craxi...


... che c'entra se il nostro è uno Stato laico?... e poi, non farmi ridere... hi, hi, hi... da quello che scrivi sembra che l'intervento del papa avrebbe contaminato la purezza dello Stato... hi, hi, hi... con quel manipolo di condannati, inquisiti e pluripregiudicati che abbiamo in parlamento... ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici?... con l'Italia piegata agli interessi dei Berlusconi, della FIAT e tutto il resto... con quella feccia che ci governa, mi vieni a raccontare che il problema dello Stato laico è il papa?... che ha parlato persino a CUBA davanti a Fidel Castro?... ma va a cuocere le uova... va... vi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello... con Bertinotti dalla "r" moscia che è passato dai jeans bucati al doppio petto presidenziale... scopertosi, d'un tratto, moderato... Bertinotti, quello della villa in toscana con piscina, ristrutturata da un noto architetto ed affittata a facoltosi americani... ma a chi cazzo la vuoi raccontare?... il problema?... il papa... e il suo discorso (letto e capito, praticamente, da nessuno) a Parma... puttana eva che condizioni... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, il papa a parlato a CUBA... ha parlato in NICARAGUA... ha parlato in TURCHIA... e gli viene impedito di parlare nel tempio della "sapienza scientifica"... hi, hi, hi... hai visto?... gliel'ha messo nel _di dietro_ a tutti... ha annullato la sua visita... vai a leggerti cosa scrive la stampa estera, oggi, sull'Italietta dell'immondizia... sull'Italietta dei Berlusconi e delle sue merdose Tv... di Prodi e del fratello professore, della moglie professore, del figlio professore... hi, hi, hi... tutti professori... tutti nelle aziende di stato... il Prodi dell'IRI... ce lo siamo dimenticati?... il Berlusconi del decreto di S. Valentino... sguazziamo nella merda culturale e politica più puzzolente... in due parole? Siamo rovinati.


Erano visite ufficiali come capo di stato, Chen.
Non credo che a San Pietro accetterebbero volentieri un razionalista ateo per l'omelia della messa di Natale.
Un noto principio dice che ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria...se scassa fisso su 194, PACS, pillola abortiva, fecondazione assistita, pillola del giorno dopo...etc...si cominci ad aspettare questo ed altro.


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, il papa a parlato a CUBA... ha parlato in NICARAGUA... ha parlato in TURCHIA... e gli viene impedito di parlare nel tempio della "sapienza scientifica"... hi, hi, hi... hai visto?... gliel'ha messo nel _di dietro_ a tutti... ha annullato la sua visita... vai a leggerti cosa scrive la stampa estera, oggi, sull'Italietta dell'immondizia... sull'Italietta dei Berlusconi e delle sue merdose Tv... di Prodi e del fratello professore, della moglie professore, del figlio professore... hi, hi, hi... tutti professori... tutti nelle aziende di stato... il Prodi dell'IRI... ce lo siamo dimenticati?... il Berlusconi del decreto di S. Valentino... sguazziamo nella merda culturale e politica più puzzolente... in due parole? Siamo rovinati.


L'importante è che abbia vinto la "laicità"!!! Da quando però evitare il confronto è diventato "civiltà" me lo dovrebbe spiegare qualcuno.... io non ci arrivo!
Bruja

p.s. sulla figura che facciamo all'estero cosa vuoi che cambi ormai.... fra spazzatura, balletti di un governo tarantolato etc.... non sarà questa notizia a fare la differenza. 
E' vero che il Papa è forse inopportunamete inserito in un contesto di territorio nazionale che spesso lo influenza perfino se non lo volesse, ma chi guida il paese ce lo siamo scelto, chi collabura pure, i docenti sono scelti da altre scelte non immuni da sporcizia concettuale, come le amministrazioni statali, come certa magistratura.... e stiamo qui a raccontarcela?? Come se negli ultimi 50 anni non si sapesse chi, indifferentemente dal colore politico, abbia fatto man bassa a turno nel nome dei cittadini... 
Invidiamo la Spagna e le altre nazioni che paiono se non altro meno evidentemente incasinate e corrotte, ma perchè non riusciamo a fare lo stesso????
QUESTA è la domanda da farsi.... perchè siamo tanto pecoroni????
Manifestazioni a profuzione ma.... nulla di fatto nelle sedi dove le cose potrebbero cambiare....
Mah!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Erano visite ufficiali come capo di stato, Chen.
> Non credo che a San Pietro accetterebbero volentieri un razionalista ateo per l'omelia della messa di Natale.
> Un noto principio dice che ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria...se scassa fisso su 194, PACS, pillola abortiva, fecondazione assistita, pillola del giorno dopo...etc...si cominci ad aspettare questo ed altro.


 
Se scassa fisso perchè invece di fare le manfrine non lo si ignora?  Lui dice che bisogna essere casti, che bisogna andare a messa etc.... ma se parla della 194 tutti a stracciarsi le vesti..... è una legge dello stato che in parlamento può essere ripresa, migliorata o annullata, e in parlamento LUI non vota!
Come sempre invece di confrontarsi con le proprie convinzioni e volontà facciamo le campagne promozionali pro una parte o l'altra....
Io penso che in questo momento faccia molto comodo a quei oirla che stanno a Montecitorio avere un Ratzinger che rompe le palle..... distrae dalllo stato di indigenza a cui ci stiamo avviando, al diminuito potere d'acquisto che già traspare, all'aumento di qualunque utenza e.... dulcis neanche tanto in fundo.... al PIL che è previsto forse all' 1%.... quasi da recessione.  Che cazzoni che siamo tutti!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Ora mi direte che non c'entra nulla..ma mi pare superfluo stare a discutere il papa come teologo. Il tedesco è indiscutibile, la sua logica non fa una grinza..sterile ogni discussione che voglia provare il contrario.
Ed è pure evidente che impedire al papa di entrare alla Sapienza è stato uno scivolone, un autogoal clamoroso... 
Conosco molto bene l'ambientino della Sapienza...poche le persone per bene..quasi tutte defunte tra l'altro.
Evito di commentare lo schifo che regna in Vaticano..conosco i preti troppo  bene per averne una buona opinione.

Fatto questo preambolo, mi chiedo, cosa minchia vuole il tedesco? Che cosa cerca?
Perchè i politici italiani non sanno neanche da che parte andare, ma questo papa non è un coglione. Tornare a celebrare la messa in latino, volgendo le spalle ai fedeli, tornare, anche se parzialmente, alla liturgia Preconciliare, che bene può fare alla Chiesa?
Che cosa vuole dimostrare il tedesco? Che Giovanni XXIII era un idiota, e con lui pure Paolo VI ?
Che cosa è il suo, un revisionismo dell'ultima ora?
Dove vuole andare a parare svuotando le chiese, ed i conseguenza i bussolotti? 
Questo non l'ho capito io, e neanche gran parte del Vaticano.
Parliamoci chiaro, La Chiesa vive di privilegi concessi e del sostegno dei fedeli. Con un comportamento intolerante e poco avvicinabile (nessuno sta a leggersi le sue tirate teologiche ed a apprezzarne le finezze), dove crede di andare a parare?


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se scassa fisso perchè invece di fare le manfrine non lo si ignora? Lui dice che bisogna essere casti, che bisogna andare a messa etc.... ma se parla della 194 tutti a stracciarsi le vesti..... è una legge dello stato che in parlamento può essere ripresa, migliorata o annullata, e in parlamento LUI non vota!
> Come sempre invece di confrontarsi con le proprie convinzioni e volontà facciamo le campagne promozionali pro una parte o l'altra....
> Io penso che in questo momento faccia molto comodo a quei oirla che stanno a Montecitorio avere un Ratzinger che rompe le palle..... distrae dalllo stato di indigenza a cui ci stiamo avviando, al diminuito potere d'acquisto che già traspare, all'aumento di qualunque utenza e.... dulcis neanche tanto in fundo.... al PIL che è previsto forse all' 1%.... quasi da recessione. Che cazzoni che siamo tutti!
> Bruja


Già . Invece di preoccuparsi di cosa avviene sotto le coperte, sarebbe megliopreoccuparsi del tasso di inflazione, che torna a marciare a due cifre...


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Iris*

Ecco, le tue sono domande attinenti e pertinenti, che rispondono insomma ad un criterio, altro che pensare alle sviolinate scioviniste dell'una o dell'altra parte.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se scassa fisso perchè invece di fare le manfrine non lo si ignora? Lui dice che bisogna essere casti, che bisogna andare a messa etc.... ma se parla della 194 tutti a stracciarsi le vesti*..... è una legge dello stato che in parlamento può essere ripresa, migliorata o annullata, e in parlamento LUI non vota!*
> Come sempre invece di confrontarsi con le proprie convinzioni e volontà facciamo le campagne promozionali pro una parte o l'altra....
> Io penso che in questo momento faccia molto comodo a quei oirla che stanno a Montecitorio avere un Ratzinger che rompe le palle..... distrae dalllo stato di indigenza a cui ci stiamo avviando, al diminuito potere d'acquisto che già traspare, all'aumento di qualunque utenza e.... dulcis neanche tanto in fundo.... al PIL che è previsto forse all' 1%.... quasi da recessione. Che cazzoni che siamo tutti!
> Bruja


Bruja perdonami...ma qui preferisco, anzi sono costretto a pensarti un pochino faziosa. Ho troppa stima della tua intelligenza per pensare diversamente.


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bruja perdonami...ma qui preferisco, anzi sono costretto a pensarti un pochino faziosa. Ho troppa stima della tua intelligenza per pensare diversamente.


Non è faziosità..è comune buon senso. Non ci è rimasto neanche quello


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è faziosità..è comune buon senso. Non ci è rimasto neanche quello


Sostenere che il Vaticano non vota in parlamento, non è buon senso. Come dici tu, evidentemente sta scomparendo anche questo...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sostenere che il Vaticano non vota in parlamento, non è buon senso. Come dici tu, evidentemente sta scomparendo anche questo...


 
Iocredo che il senso sia un altro..la Chiesa Cattolica predica (predicava in realtà) pure contro la guerra come strumento di risoluzione delle controversie internazionali. Te lo ricordi l'intrvento di Giovanni Paolo II in parlamento?
Ebbene, allora chi se lo è coperto? L'Italia alle operazioni di guerra ha partecipato (lascia perdere la favola delle missioni di pace...)
Non vedo perchè lasciarsi sconvolgere ora da un papa, molto meno popolare, che pretende di gestire questioni private, o quasi private. Cosa è cambiato?
Questo secondo me è il punto. Almeno per me.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Guarda non vorrei spendere piu aggettivi per te.anche perchè il disprezzo per quel che sei riuscito a scrivere è incommensurabile....!Personalmente Per Ferraro e Scattone avrei buttato la chiave...li avrei fatti marcire in carcere...due figli di papà...rossi e nullafacenti...che si son divertiti a sparare da una finestra uccidendo una povera ragazza...per dimostrare l'esistenza dell'omicidio perfetto...robba da inorridire!!Non vi dico la faccia da culo di entrambi che ho avuto il"piacere"di incontrare...baldanzosi e non curanti in giro per la città eterna....mentre una povera mamma piange una figlia...!Questa è l'italia....mi raccomando Caro SIGNORE DI 51 anni..mi aspetto pure una revisione dei processi aiCOMPAGNI DI MERENDE... il sig LOTTI era iscritto al PCI....!Per il resto trovo assurdo non sia stata data l'opportunità al papa di metter piede all'università...non mi meraviglio dalle mie parti si dice:non c'è nulla di più fascista di un convintocomunista....!Un ultima considerazione:Son pienamente d'accordo con chen e bruia e auspicherei di non dover piu leggere nefandezze tali...questo sito non puo e non deve diventar ricettacolo di infamità e porcherie...di istigazione e apologia...purtroppo chi si ribella son sempre i soliti..Fedigrafo,bruia,iris,chen,oscuro.....!!!Capisco sempre di piu chi è andato via rifiutandosi di leggere certe oscenità!!!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Iocredo che il senso sia un altro..la Chiesa Cattolica predica (predicava in realtà) pure contro la guerra come strumento di risoluzione delle controversie internazionali. Te lo ricordi l'intrvento di Giovanni Paolo II in parlamento?
> Ebbene, allora chi se lo è coperto? L'Italia alle operazioni di guerra ha partecipato (lascia perdere la favola delle missioni di pace...)
> Non vedo perchè lasciarsi sconvolgere ora da un papa, molto meno popolare, che pretende di gestire questioni private, o quasi private. Cosa è cambiato?
> Questo secondo me è il punto. Almeno per me.


Non mi faccio sconvolgere certo ora...il mio pensiero contro il cristianesimo è radicale ed antico. Infatti se mi hai letto, sostenevo che il polacco con la sua aria buonista era anche peggio di questo. 
Non è questione di un papa o di un altro...il problema, la vera cancrena e l'istituzione di potere della chiesa cattolica romana.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Erano visite ufficiali come capo di stato, Chen.
> Non credo che a San Pietro accetterebbero volentieri un razionalista ateo per l'omelia della messa di Natale.
> Un noto principio dice che ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria...se scassa fisso su 194, PACS, pillola abortiva, fecondazione assistita, pillola del giorno dopo...etc...si cominci ad aspettare questo ed altro.


... Multimodi, non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito... non c'entra nulla il "_capo di Stato_"... in quei luoghi ha espresso liberamente le sue idee... IDEE... non possiamo aver paura della IDEE... capisci?... si doveva lasciarlo parlare... magari, poi, criticarlo spietatamente... ma impedirgli di PARLARE, cazzo, questo no... cerdimi... non si doveva farlo... assolutamente... è stato un errore "_storico_" che pagheremo per molto tempo... MUltimodi, io sono un agnostico convinto... mi sono scandalizzato quando non è stato ricevuto il Dalai Lama... ora inorridisco per quello che è stato fatto a Ratzinger... leggi l'articolo di oggi sulla Stampa, del matematico professor Giorgio Israel, voce autorevole dell'ebraismo italiano... cazzo, abbiamo tanto da imparare... madonna... ci siamo comportati come quegli stronzi di islamici integralisti che hanno reagito al discorso di Ratisbona senza averne capito un cazzo... Multimodi, questo è un papa "_intellettualmente difficile_"... non è un comunicatore come Wojtila... capace di _manipolare_ le masse... per poi andare a pranzo con Pinochet... SENZA CHE NESSUNO DICESSE UN CAZZO... leggi quello che scriveva Wojtila e poi leggiti qualche pagina di Ratzinger... poi, giudicane il livello... purtroppo, siamo dei pecoroni... piazze romane piene zeppe alla morte del mediocre e scaltro Wojtila... porte chiuse alla Sapienza per il teologo e filosofo Ratzinger...

... io, solitario, non sto né con il clericalismo becero e bigotto, né con quei quattro cialtroni di studenti e professori che si sono eretti a difesa dello Stato laico (dal quale ricevono _laicamente_ dei bei soldoni senza fare un beato cazzo, loro e tutta la loro parentela...)... io sto con Voltaire, noto _leccapreti_:

"_non sono d'accordo con quel che pensi, ma farò di tutto perché tu possa esprimerlo_"
​


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito... non c'entra nulla il "_capo di Stato_"... in quei luoghi ha espresso liberamente le sue idee... IDEE... non possiamo aver paura della IDEE... capisci?... si doveva lasciarlo parlare... magari, poi, criticarlo spietatamente... ma impedirgli di PARLARE, cazzo, questo no... cerdimi... non si doveva farlo... assolutamente... è stato un errore "_storico_" che pagheremo per molto tempo... MUltimodi, io sono un agnostico convinto... mi sono scandalizzato quando non è stato ricevuto il Dalai Lama... ora inorridisco per quello che è stato fatto a Ratzinger... leggi l'articolo di oggi sulla Stampa, del matematico professor Giorgio Israel, voce autorevole dell'ebraismo italiano... cazzo, abbiamo tanto da imparare... madonna... ci siamo comportati come quegli stronzi di islamici integralisti che hanno reagito al discorso di Ratisbona senza averne capito un cazzo... Multimodi, questo è un papa "_intellettualmente difficile_"... non è un comunicatore come Wojtila... capace di _manipolare_ le masse... per poi andare a pranzo con Pinochet... SENZA CHE NESSUNO DICESSE UN CAZZO... leggi quello che scriveva Wojtila e poi leggiti qualche pagina di Ratzinger... poi, giudicane il livello... purtroppo, siamo dei pecoroni... piazze romane piene zeppe alla morte del mediocre e scaltro Wojtila... porte chiuse alla Sapienza per il teologo e filosofo Ratzinger...
> 
> ... io, solitario, non sto né con il clericalismo becero e bigotto, né con quei quattro cialtroni di studenti e professori che si sono eretti a difesa dello Stato laico (dal quale ricevono _laicamente_ dei bei soldoni senza fare un beato cazzo, loro e tutta la loro parentela...)... io sto con Voltaire, noto _leccapreti_:
> 
> "_non sono d'accordo con quel che pensi, ma farò di tutto perché tu possa esprimerlo_"​


D?accordissimo. Su tutta la linea. Ma il Tedesco che vuole? Avrà uno scopo?
O sei convinto che sia ispirato dall'Altissimo?


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Bruja perdonami...ma qui preferisco, anzi sono costretto a pensarti un pochino faziosa. Ho troppa stima della tua intelligenza per pensare diversamente.


 
Guarda che sono d'accordo con te, il mio post era polemico..... e perchè in parlamento lui anche se non vota è come se lo facesse??? 
Ma ci nascondiamo dietro al dito sporco di marmellata? 
Di chi è la colpa SE ABBIAMO UN PARLAMENTO COMPOSTO DA LIQUAMI DI VARIO COLORE che negoziano tutto ... la sola cosa che non è merce di scambio è la mporte perchè grazie alla provvidenza non è negoziabile, la si può procrastinare a forza di soldi e raccomandazioni ma... alla fine ci sfugge dalla mani come la nostra vita!
Cosa ha di diverso dal Papa che fa l'interesse suo di fronte ad una Montalcini che lega il suo voto non al benessere degli italiani ma ai milioni di euro che riceve per le sue ricerche (che sarannpo encomiabili ma non devono diventare motivo di ricatto)!!???????????????????
Lasciamo andare, lo dico spesso qui è come trattare il bastone di Cambronne....
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito... non c'entra nulla il "_capo di Stato_"... in quei luoghi ha espresso liberamente le sue idee... IDEE... non possiamo aver paura della IDEE... capisci?... si doveva lasciarlo parlare... magari, poi, criticarlo spietatamente... ma impedirgli di PARLARE, cazzo, questo no... cerdimi... non si doveva farlo... assolutamente... è stato un errore "_storico_" che pagheremo per molto tempo... MUltimodi, io sono un agnostico convinto... mi sono scandalizzato quando non è stato ricevuto il Dalai Lama... ora inorridisco per quello che è stato fatto a Ratzinger... leggi l'articolo di oggi sulla Stampa, del matematico professor Giorgio Israel, voce autorevole dell'ebraismo italiano... cazzo, abbiamo tanto da imparare... madonna... ci siamo comportati come quegli stronzi di islamici integralisti che hanno reagito al discorso di Ratisbona senza averne capito un cazzo... Multimodi, questo è un papa "_intellettualmente difficile_"... non è un comunicatore come Wojtila... capace di _manipolare_ le masse... per poi andare a pranzo con Pinochet... SENZA CHE NESSUNO DICESSE UN CAZZO... leggi quello che scriveva Wojtila e poi leggiti qualche pagina di Ratzinger... poi, giudicane il livello... purtroppo, siamo dei pecoroni... piazze romane piene zeppe alla morte del mediocre e scaltro Wojtila... porte chiuse alla Sapienza per il teologo e filosofo Ratzinger...
> 
> ... io, solitario, non sto né con il clericalismo becero e bigotto, né con quei quattro cialtroni di studenti e professori che si sono eretti a difesa dello Stato laico (dal quale ricevono _laicamente_ dei bei soldoni senza fare un beato cazzo, loro e tutta la loro parentela...)... io sto con Voltaire, noto _leccapreti_:
> 
> "_non sono d'accordo con quel che pensi, ma farò di tutto perché tu possa esprimerlo_"​


Che Ratzinger sia avanti anni luce rispetto a Wojtila è evidente. Permettimi di dire che la cosa in se non è difficile. Il discorso di Ratzinger è un capolavoro di ipocrisia, IMHO. 
Che la chiesa poi porti avanti un'offensiva verso diritti acquisiti è evidente. E a volte i contrattacchi possono essere non ben orchestrati, soprattutto quando sono spontanei.
Il pensiero di Voltaire è bello....peccato non vi sia reciprocità.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che sono d'accordo con te, il mio post era polemico..... e perchè in parlamento lui anche se non vota è come se lo facesse???
> Ma ci nascondiamo dietro al dito sporco di marmellata?
> Di chi è la colpa SE ABBIAMO UN PARLAMENTO COMPOSTO DA LIQUAMI DI VARIO COLORE che negoziano tutto ... la sola cosa che non è merce di scambio è la mporte perchè grazie alla provvidenza non è negoziabile, la si può procrastinare a forza di soldi e raccomandazioni ma... alla fine ci sfugge dalla mani come la nostra vita!
> Cosa ha di diverso dal Papa che fa l'interesse suo di fronte ad una Montalcini che lega il suo voto non al benessere degli italiani ma ai milioni di euro che riceve per le sue ricerche (che sarannpo encomiabili ma non devono diventare motivo di ricatto)!!???????????????????
> ...


Avevo equivocato...infatti la colpa è nostra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I nostri politici siamo noi. Ognuno di noi, chi più chi meno...abbiamo solo ciò che ci meritiamo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se scassa fisso perchè invece di fare le manfrine non lo si ignora? Lui dice che bisogna essere casti, che bisogna andare a messa etc.... ma se parla della 194 tutti a stracciarsi le vesti..... è una legge dello stato che in parlamento può essere ripresa, migliorata o annullata, e in parlamento LUI non vota!
> Come sempre invece di confrontarsi con le proprie convinzioni e volontà facciamo le campagne promozionali pro una parte o l'altra....
> Io penso che in questo momento faccia molto comodo a quei oirla che stanno a Montecitorio avere un Ratzinger che rompe le palle..... distrae dalllo stato di indigenza a cui ci stiamo avviando, al diminuito potere d'acquisto che già traspare, all'aumento di qualunque utenza e.... dulcis neanche tanto in fundo.... al PIL che è previsto forse all' 1%.... quasi da recessione. Che cazzoni che siamo tutti!
> Bruja


... guarda Bruja, sono INCAZZATO COME UNA JENA CON LE EMORROIDI... queste teste di cazzo di professori di merda delle università di merda italiane... quelli che hanno dato la laurea ad honorem a Vasco Rossi, a Mike Bongiorno, a VALENTINO ROSSI... ma ti rendi conto?... questa FECCIA che non ha mai aperto bocca quando le università conferivano le lauree a queste merde umane... a VALENTINO ROSSI, con la TERZA MEDIA... tutti zitti... tutti muti... quando le università venivano distrutte dal clientelismo, dal nepotismo, dai raccomandati, dai leccaculo, dai ruffiani... ora, s'ergono difensori e campioni della cultura laica... imbavagliando il papa... ma dove cazzo siamo finiti?


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*O.T. ma non troppo*

Notizia frasca, Il Mastella è nel guano...


*Ultime notizie: **Arresti Domiciliari Per La Moglie Di Mastella*
Mercoledì, 16 Gennaio 2008, 11:08: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Tiscali 
Il Gip di Santa Maria Capua Vetere, a quanto apprende Apcom, ha disposto gli arresti domiciliari nei confronti di Sandra Lonardo Mastella, presidente del Consiglio Regionale della Campania e moglie del ministro della Giustizia Clemente Mastella ....


..........avanti coi carri.....!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che Ratzinger sia avanti anni luce rispetto a Wojtila è evidente. Permettimi di dire che la cosa in se non è difficile. Il discorso di Ratzinger è un capolavoro di ipocrisia, IMHO.
> Che la chiesa poi porti avanti un'offensiva verso diritti acquisiti è evidente. E a volte i contrattacchi possono essere non ben orchestrati, soprattutto quando sono spontanei.
> Il pensiero di Voltaire è bello....peccato non vi sia reciprocità.


 
Ratzinger così li perde i diritti acquisiti. Non vedo quali benefici procuri alla Chiesa l'impopolarità.
Se questo papaha un disegno, mi piacerebbe sapere qual è il suo fine......


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ratzinger così li perde i diritti acquisiti. Non vedo quali benefici procuri alla Chiesa l'impopolarità.
> *Se questo papa ha un disegno, mi piacerebbe sapere qual è il suo fine*......


La distruzione della Chiesa. E' l'Anticristo


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Notizia frasca, Il Mastella è nel guano...
> 
> 
> *Ultime notizie: **Arresti Domiciliari Per La Moglie Di Mastella*
> ...


Chissà da quanto tempo avevano le prove...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi faccio sconvolgere certo ora...il mio pensiero contro il cristianesimo è radicale ed antico. Infatti se mi hai letto, sostenevo che il polacco con la sua aria buonista era anche peggio di questo.
> Non è questione di un papa o di un altro...*il problema, la vera cancrena e l'istituzione di potere della chiesa cattolica romana*.


... Multimodi, che sto dicendo da due giorni?... ma pensi che fare quel ch'è stato fatto aiuti a curare quella gangrena?... cose come queste ci portano solamente a sputtanarci... più di quel che già siamo... e ricorda: quel potere della chiesa, è ben protetto e rinforzato da molte persone che non indossano la toga... se segui il rivolo della fogna, non ti fermi mica in Vaticano...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> D?accordissimo. Su tutta la linea. Ma il Tedesco che vuole? Avrà uno scopo?
> O sei convinto che sia ispirato dall'Altissimo?


Iris il ritorno al rito preconciliare non è casuale, così come non è folklore la messa in latino...

Si chiama restaurazione, ratzinger individua nelle aperture del concilio l'inizio del declino della chiesa e cerca di chiudere ora la stalla prima che scappino tutti i buoi..


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2008)

*bruia*

Bruia non mi meraviglia piu niente....son pronto a scommettere sulle prossime dichiarazioni:Son INNOCENTE...questa è una manovra politica per colpire mio marito....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ora mi direte che non c'entra nulla..ma mi pare superfluo stare a discutere il papa come teologo. Il tedesco è indiscutibile, la sua logica non fa una grinza..sterile ogni discussione che voglia provare il contrario.
> Ed è pure evidente che impedire al papa di entrare alla Sapienza è stato uno scivolone, un autogoal clamoroso...
> Conosco molto bene l'ambientino della Sapienza...poche le persone per bene..quasi tutte defunte tra l'altro.
> Evito di commentare lo schifo che regna in Vaticano..conosco i preti troppo bene per averne una buona opinione.
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... risposta fin troppo facile... fin troppo facile... dici bene, Ratzinger non è un coglione... se vuoi te lo spiego io dove vuol andare a parare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La distruzione della Chiesa. E' l'Anticristo


Lo sai che la stessa cosa dicevamo il mio compagno ed io ieri sera a cena? (Lui pure cresciuto, suo malgrado dai preti, come me...)


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, che sto dicendo da due giorni?... ma pensi che fare quel ch'è stato fatto aiuti a curare quella gangrena?... cose come queste ci portano solamente a sputtanarci... più di quel che già siamo... e ricorda: quel potere della chiesa, è ben protetto e rinforzato da molte persone che non indossano la toga... se segui il rivolo della fogna, non ti fermi mica in Vaticano...


Chen, posso essere d'accordo con te sul fatto che strategicamente non sia una mossa mirata....è da vedere, ma può essere. 
Vero, la cloaca è immensa!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo sai che la stessa cosa dicevamo il mio compagno ed io ieri sera a cena? (Lui pure cresciuto, suo malgrado dai preti, come me...)


Iris, guarda alcune foto...l'espressione del volto...e soprattutto, guarda gli occhi! La loro luce...è evidente!


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Iris, guarda alcune foto...l'espressione del volto...e soprattutto, guarda gli occhi! La loro luce...è evidente!


E non ti ci mettere pure tu..non credo a queste cose...
no dài, deve avere uno scopo, mica è arteriosclerotico..


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sostenere che il Vaticano non vota in parlamento, non è buon senso. Come dici tu, evidentemente sta scomparendo anche questo...


... Multimodi, lo so che votano... sono d'accordo con te... è da quarant'anni e più, che votano... but, allora, lo devi spiegare a quei quattro pirla della sapienza, perché, vedi, loro sono convinti di agire a difesa della laicità dello Stato che, ora, tu, m'insegni non essere poi così laico... visto che il Vaticano vota in parlamento... allora, vedi, la MERDA, come ti ho scritto anche ieri, sta altrove... e il problema, non è di certo il discorso di Parma o il processo a Galileo... la MERDA, quella vera, quella contro la quale non ho visto professori nullafacenti in piazza, è che questa Italietta l'hanno DISTRUTTA... tutti assieme, destra, centro e pure i signorini di sinistra dalla "r" moscia... questo è il problema... il resto, è penosa operetta all'italiana... il resto, sono i Dini, la moglie di Dini, i Mastella, i Rutelli con l'aereo di Stato (laico), i Veltroni, i Prodi, i Berlusconi...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, lo so che votano... sono d'accordo con te... è da quarant'anni e più, che votano... but, allora, lo devi spiegare a quei quattro pirla della sapienza, perché, vedi, loro sono convinti di agire a difesa della laicità dello Stato che, ora, tu, m'insegni non essere poi così laico... visto che il Vaticano vota in parlamento... allora, vedi, la MERDA, come ti ho scritto anche ieri, sta altrove... e il problema, non è di certo il discorso di Parma o il processo a Galileo... la MERDA, quella vera, quella contro la quale non ho visto professori nullafacenti in piazza, è che questa Italietta l'hanno DISTRUTTA... tutti assieme, destra, centro e pure i signorini di sinistra dalla "r" moscia... questo è il problema... il resto, è penosa operetta all'italiana... il resto, sono i Dini, la moglie di Dini, i Mastella, i Rutelli con l'aereo di Stato (laico), i Veltroni, i Prodi, i Berlusconi...


 
Ok. ma cosa vuole il Tedesco?


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Iris il ritorno al rito preconciliare non è casuale, così come non è folklore la messa in latino...
> 
> Si chiama restaurazione, ratzinger individua nelle aperture del concilio l'inizio del declino della chiesa e cerca di chiudere ora la stalla prima che scappino tutti i buoi..


... quest'analisi è banale...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E* non ti ci mettere pure tu..non credo a queste cose...*
> no dài, deve avere uno scopo, mica è arteriosclerotico..


Chissà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












...oddio, poi vallo a sapere. Io sono agnostico, quasi ateo...ma sai, se fossi un cristiano inizierei a pensarlo!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Può essere...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quest'analisi è banale...


Banale, ma non significa che non possa esser vera...

Qualsiasi "società" che si sente in pericolo o che voglia ritrovar forza, tende a chiudersi in se stessa.




Ps. mai giocato a Risiko!??!?!


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dobbiamo prepararci all'Apocalisse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io veramente non me lo spiego...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, lo so che votano... sono d'accordo con te... è da quarant'anni e più, che votano... but, allora, lo devi spiegare a quei quattro pirla della sapienza, perché, vedi, loro sono convinti di agire a difesa della laicità dello Stato che, ora, tu, m'insegni non essere poi così laico... visto che il Vaticano vota in parlamento... allora, vedi, la MERDA, come ti ho scritto anche ieri, sta altrove... e il problema, non è di certo il discorso di Parma o il processo a Galileo... la MERDA, quella vera, quella contro la quale non ho visto professori nullafacenti in piazza, è che questa Italietta l'hanno DISTRUTTA... tutti assieme, destra, centro e pure i signorini di sinistra dalla "r" moscia... questo è il problema... il resto, è penosa operetta all'italiana... il resto, sono i Dini, la moglie di Dini, i Mastella, i Rutelli con l'aereo di Stato (laico), i Veltroni, i Prodi, i Berlusconi...


Questi, Chen, hanno avuto una reazione scomposta, ma a mio modo di vedere comprensibile. Che la merda sia dappertutto è certo...il discorso su Galilei però, è sui principi. E a volte su questi, si sono combattute le battaglie più sanguinose.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Dobbiamo prepararci all'Apocalisse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malachia profetizzava che questo è il penultimo papa prima di Pietro II che concluderà il ciclo!


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Banale, ma non significa che non possa esser vera...
> 
> Qualsiasi "società" che si sente in pericolo o che voglia ritrovar forza, tende a chiudersi in se stessa.
> 
> ...


No. Non credo sia questa la spiegazione . Il papa prececedente gli aveva consegnato una Chiesa al culmine della popolarità...non forte...ma popolare..a meno che il tedesco non voglia epurare il Vaticano dagli elementi preconciliari...ma a questo punto , cosa si ritrova? Si ritrova da solo. Senza potere ed appoggio politico Se è privo di appoggio politico, la Chiesa crolla, non ha alcun potere temporale...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Malachia profetizzava che questo è il penultimo papa prima di Pietro II che concluderà il ciclo!


Stavo pensando la stessa cosa..e pure Nostradamus...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa cosa..e pure Nostradamus...


...ed allora mettiamoci l'anima in pace...li dovremo sopportare ancora per poco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questi sono solo gli ultimi colpi di coda!


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Gennaio 2008)

Sarebbe interessante capire come dalla coppia aperta seite passati al Papa, e poi oddio al Nostradamus e all'apocalisse........non ho volgia di leggermi 720 post!

Io la vedo come al solito, a tutti si deve dare l'opportunità di esprimersi e trovo vergognoso che quattro pidocchi nel nome della laicità si investano del diritto di condurre crociate nel nome di tutti! 
Forse la cosa che mi ha colpito di piu' è stata sentire alla tv dire che anche nel 2006 ha parlato in una unversità tedesca, ha espresso opinioni anche offensive contro il popolo islamico, ma gli hanno dato il diritto di parlare. Poi gli islamici si sono parecchio arrabbiati ma caspita prima l'hanno fatto parlare! Noi, ovvero i pidocchi, hanno ritenuto nel nome di tutti piu' opportuo tappargli la bocca!
Se queste sono le università, i luoghi del sapere, i luoghi dove nascono e crescono le menti, sono orgogliosa di non esserci mai entrata! Preferisco l'ignoranza alla cecità della conoscienza.


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ed allora mettiamoci l'anima in pace...li dovremo sopportare ancora per poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah..sai che ti dico, le chiacchiere stanno a zero!!! Stiamo ragionando come se fossimo il centro del mondo. In Spagna, in Francia, nel resto del mondo, probabilmente il papa neanche lo nominano..e noi a farci le seghe su quello che vuole o non vuole ottenere!!
La sua teologia è perfetta? e chi dice il contrario..ma così...isolato, spalle ai fedeli, senza carisma e capacità comunicativa, a differenza del suo temibilissimo predecessore, che danni può fare? O che bene può fare, se ciò che predica lo comprendono in 20, e dieci su venti non sono d'accordo?
Io faccio un discorso politico..non teologico, chiaramente.


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante capire come dalla coppia aperta seite passati al Papa, e poi oddio al Nostradamus e all'apocalisse........non ho volgia di leggermi 720 post!
> 
> Io la vedo come al solito, a tutti si deve dare l'opportunità di esprimersi e trovo vergognoso che quattro pidocchi nel nome della laicità si investano del diritto di condurre crociate nel nome di tutti!
> Forse la cosa che mi ha colpito di piu' è stata sentire alla tv dire che anche nel 2006 ha parlato in una unversità tedesca, ha espresso opinioni anche offensive contro il popolo islamico, ma gli hanno dato il diritto di parlare. Poi gli islamici si sono parecchio arrabbiati ma caspita prima l'hanno fatto parlare! Noi, ovvero i pidocchi, hanno ritenuto nel nome di tutti piu' opportuo tappargli la bocca!
> Se queste sono le università, i luoghi del sapere, i luoghi dove nascono e crescono le menti, sono orgogliosa di non esserci mai entrata! Preferisco l'ignoranza alla cecità della conoscienza.


Guardache il tedesco ha colto l'occasione per non andare..se avesse voluto, lo avrebbe fatto E pace in terra agli uomini di buona volontà li hanno fornito un assist, e lui lo ha usato!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ok. ma cosa vuole il Tedesco?


... il tedesco è persona intelligente... io avevo letto quasi tutti i documenti e di libri che aveva scritto, ancor prima di diventare papa... quando è diventato papa, mi sono detto: "_Con questo, saranno cazzi amari..._"... e vedrete, presto, cosa farà questo papa... ve ne accorgerete...

... cosa vuole?... semplice, lui ha capito una cosa: il _disorientamento_ _totale_ della "_modernità_"... scriveva di questo, ben prima di diventare papa... ha capito che le persone sono _disorientate_... non c'è più nulla in cui credere... politica allo sfascio, guerre... diritti umani calpestati... crisi economica... una "_modernità_" fasulla e vuota... di cartapesta... dietro la quale c'è il nulla culturale... quindi, lui non fa altro che cercare di costruire una chiesa autorevole... anche, magari, per certio aspetti, incomprensibile, ma che attragga "_emozionalmente_"... un "_oggetto_" transazionale al quale appoggiarsi per lenire l'inquietudine dei nostri tempi... insomma, il tedesco non è un cretino qualunque... e ha capito che l'inquietudine dell'uomo "_moderno_" chiede, a gran voce, una risposta... brama il lenimento... che nessuna istituzione sa dare... Ratzinger vuole colmare quel vuoto... che si allargherà sempre di più negli anni difficili a venire... mentre i nostri politici se ne stanno a masturbarsi con la legge elettorale, con il Pd dalle vecchie e solite faccie da culo e con le Tv di Berlusconi, l'uomo, il servo consumatore rincoglionito dalle Tv, sazio di merci e di mercato... di tette e culi... si scopre smarrito nel nulla della crisi economica e morale... antropologicamente mutato... Ratzinger, fa quello che la politica e la "laicità" non sa più fare... indica una possibile CERTEZZA... una strada... un orizzonte... piaccia o non piaccia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Guardache il tedesco ha colto l'occasione per non andare..se avesse voluto, lo avrebbe fatto E pace in terra agli uomini di buona volontà li hanno fornito un assist, e lui lo ha usato!!


... mi sembra talmente evidente... impareranno ben presto, quei quattro asini della Sapienza, che questo tedesco non è un _pirla_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tedesco è persona intelligente... io avevo letto quasi tutti i documenti e di libri che aveva scritto, ancor prima di diventare papa... quando è diventato papa, mi sono detto: "_Con questo, saranno cazzi amari..._"... e vedrete, presto, cosa farà questo papa... ve ne accorgerete...
> 
> ... cosa vuole?... semplice, lui ha capito una cosa: *il disorientamento totale della "modernità"*... scriveva di questo, ben prima di diventare papa... ha capito che le persone sono _disorientate_... non c'è più nulla in cui credere... politica allo sfascio, guerre... diritti umani calpestati... crisi economica... una "_modernità_" fasulla e vuota... di cartapesta... dietro la quale c'è il nulla culturale... quindi, lui non fa altro che cercare di costruire una chiesa autorevole... anche, magari, per certio aspetti, incomprensibile, ma che attragga "_emozionalmente_"... un "_oggetto_" transazionale al quale appoggiarsi per lenire l'inquietudine dei nostri tempi... insomma, il tedesco non è un cretino qualunque... e ha capito che l'inquietudine dell'uomo "_moderno_" chiede, a gran voce, una risposta... brama il lenimento... che nessuna istituzione sa dare... Ratzinger vuole colmare quel vuoto... che si allargherà sempre di più negli anni difficili a venire... mentre i nostri politici se ne stanno a masturbarsi con la legge elettorale, con il Pd dalle vecchie e solite faccie da culo e con le Tv di Berlusconi, l'uomo, il servo consumatore rincoglionito dalle Tv, sazio di merci e di mercato... di tette e culi... si scopre smarrito nel nulla della crisi economica e morale... antropologicamente mutato... Ratzinger, fa quello che la politica e la "laicità" non sa più fare... indica una possibile CERTEZZA... una strada... un orizzonte... piaccia o non piaccia...


E con chi e come la Chiesa aveva aperto alla modernità!??!


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Lo so. Ma se non comunica, come ottiene tutto ciò? Come entra nelle menti della gente? E' troppo difficile ilsuo modo di comunicare. Forse non vuole una Chiesa di massa. Ma sarebbe il primo in millenni.


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Perbacco...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tedesco è persona intelligente... io avevo letto quasi tutti i documenti e di libri che aveva scritto, ancor prima di diventare papa... quando è diventato papa, mi sono detto: "_Con questo, saranno cazzi amari..._"... e vedrete, presto, cosa farà questo papa... ve ne accorgerete...
> 
> ... cosa vuole?... semplice, lui ha capito una cosa: il _disorientamento_ _totale_ della "_modernità_"... scriveva di questo, ben prima di diventare papa... ha capito che le persone sono _disorientate_... non c'è più nulla in cui credere... politica allo sfascio, guerre... diritti umani calpestati... crisi economica... una "_modernità_" fasulla e vuota... di cartapesta... dietro la quale c'è il nulla culturale... quindi, lui non fa altro che cercare di costruire una chiesa autorevole... anche, magari, per certio aspetti, incomprensibile, ma che attragga "_emozionalmente_"... un "_oggetto_" transazionale al quale appoggiarsi per lenire l'inquietudine dei nostri tempi... insomma, il tedesco non è un cretino qualunque... e ha capito che l'inquietudine dell'uomo "_moderno_" chiede, a gran voce, una risposta... brama il lenimento... che nessuna istituzione sa dare... Ratzinger vuole colmare quel vuoto... che si allargherà sempre di più negli anni difficili a venire... mentre i nostri politici se ne stanno a masturbarsi con la legge elettorale, con il Pd dalle vecchie e solite faccie da culo e con le Tv di Berlusconi, l'uomo, il servo consumatore rincoglionito dalle Tv, sazio di merci e di mercato... di tette e culi... si scopre smarrito nel nulla della crisi economica e morale... antropologicamente mutato... Ratzinger, fa quello che la politica e la "laicità" non sa più fare... indica una possibile CERTEZZA... una strada... un orizzonte... piaccia o non piaccia...


 
Adesso ci siamo.... e se non ce la farà lui per età anagrafica, il suo seme germoglierà comunque.  Sarà tutto quello che volete ma sta cercando di ridare, ovviamente partendo dalla sua parte, i valori e gli ideali che ormai nessuno sa più dove andare a scovare, ma per farlo deve assolutamente fare prima una bella pulizia e, si sa, le pulizie a fondo levano la vecchia cera, l'intonaco e si devono scrostarer le finestr, danno l'idea di fare ancor più disastro ..... ma dopo si rimette tutto a nuovo.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Notizia frasca, Il Mastella è nel guano...
> 
> 
> *Ultime notizie: **Arresti Domiciliari Per La Moglie Di Mastella*
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma no, dai!... che cazzo ti occupi di queste cose dello Stato laico... occupiamoci del processo a Galileo e di Ratzinger... hi, hi, hi... difendiamo lo Stato da questo terribile Tedesco... madonna che condizioni...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E con chi e come la Chiesa aveva aperto alla modernità!??!


... ha aperto alle "emozioni" generate dalla "modernità"... capisci?... guardati attorno... non c'è più un cazzo che stia in piedi... c'è un grande bisogno di certezze... di punti fermi... questo, Ratzinger, l'ha capito molto bene...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Il tedesco dimentica che esiste il vuoto, ma la gente sceglierà strade ben più facili della sua per colmarlo. Non esiste solo la Chiesa Cattolica, non un solo credo..eè tutto un brulicare, di sette!!! Avranno loro la meglio: messaggi più semplici e vie più comode.
Chi è saturo di filmacci e reality, e frequenta scuole vergognose, non può certo capire le sue costruzioni teologiche.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso ci siamo.... e se non ce la farà lui per età anagrafica, il suo seme germoglierà comunque. Sarà tutto quello che volete ma sta cercando di ridare, ovviamente partendo dalla sua parte, i valori e gli ideali che ormai nessuno sa più dove andare a scovare, ma per farlo deve assolutamente fare prima una bella pulizia e, si sa, le pulizie a fondo levano la vecchia cera, l'intonaco e si devono scrostarer le finestr, danno l'idea di fare ancor più disastro ..... ma dopo si rimette tutto a nuovo.
> Bruja


... puoi giurarci che è così... come ho detto, _tempo al tempo_... poi sì, che saranno_ cazzi amari_... _cazzi per diabetici_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il tedesco dimentica che esiste il vuoto, ma la gente sceglierà strade ben più facili della sua per colmarlo. Non esiste solo la Chiesa Cattolica, non un solo credo..eè tutto un brulicare, di sette!!! Avranno loro la meglio: messaggi più semplici e vie più comode.
> Chi è saturo di filmacci e reality, e frequenta scuole vergognose, non può certo capire le sue costruzioni teologiche.


... proprio perché non le capisce, funzioneranno a meraviglia... Iris, topolona, SVEGLIA!... è psicologia sociale spicciola... suvvia... ti ricordo, inoltre, che i dati recenti di un'indagine ISTAT, segnalano un declino rapido e verticale delle varie sette new age... in tutto il mondo è in atto un ritorno al tradizionale... alle certezze del passato, sempre preferibili al nulla e alla miserevole crisi della "_modernità_"... avviene in Europa, come in Medio-Oriente, in Usa... leggi la stampa estera?... leggila, e strabilia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...  è psicologia sociale spicciola... suvvia... ti ricordo, inoltre, che i dati recenti di un'indagine ISTAT, segnalano un declino rapido e verticale delle varie sette new age... in tutto il mondo è in atto un ritorno al tradizionale... alle certezze del passato, sempre preferibili al nulla e alla miserevole crisi della "_modernità_"...


 
Vero Chen, che poi sia preferibile... bah...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..sai che ti dico, le chiacchiere stanno a zero!!! Stiamo ragionando come se fossimo il centro del mondo. In Spagna, in Francia, nel resto del mondo, probabilmente il papa neanche lo nominano..e noi a farci le seghe su quello che vuole o non vuole ottenere!!
> La sua teologia è perfetta? e chi dice il contrario..ma così...isolato, spalle ai fedeli, senza carisma e capacità comunicativa, a differenza del suo temibilissimo predecessore, che danni può fare? O che bene può fare, se ciò che predica lo comprendono in 20, e dieci su venti non sono d'accordo?
> Io faccio un discorso politico..non teologico, chiaramente.


... hi, hi, hi... quando scrivi queste puttanate, mi fai ridere davvero... hi, hi, hi... il discorso non deve essere né politico, né teologico... deve essere psicologico-sociale... questo papa sta cercando d'infondere SICUREZZA... non CONCETTI o COMPRENSIONE... ma SICUREZZA, CERTEZZE, ORIENTAMENTO... sul fatto, poi, che non si parli di lui all'estero... hi, hi, hi... ma che _cazzo _di giornali leggi?... non vorrai mica dirmi che leggi la stampa italiana, vero?... hi, hi, hi... tra le peggiori del mondo... suvvia...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ha aperto alle "emozioni" generate dalla "modernità"... capisci?... guardati attorno... non c'è più un cazzo che stia in piedi... c'è un grande bisogno di certezze... di punti fermi... questo, Ratzinger, l'ha capito molto bene...


 
Io capisco...che ciurli nel manico!!










Sai bene che è dal Concilio Vaticano II che la Chiesa ha preso quell'orientamento e lui, ora, vuol fare pulizia, come ben dice Bruja!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero Chen, che poi sia preferibile... bah...


... guarda che io sono un agnostico convinto... non sono cattolico... non faccio mia alcuna religione... ma cazzo, le cose le vedo... cavolo, non puoi trattare Ratzinger come l'ultimo pirla... eravamo abituati alla teatralità di Wojtila e dei _papa boys_... rappresentazioni di folle oceaniche senza neuroni... questo qui, è un filosofo TEDESCO... e che cazzo!... a me, basta questo per rizzare le orecchie... poi, se vai a leggerti quello che ha scritto in passato... allora capisci con chi hai veramente a che fare... ora, lo sanno anche alla Sapienza... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ora, lo sanno anche alla Sapienza... hi, hi, hi...


 
Lo sanno lo sanno, e proprio perché lo sanno...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io capisco...che ciurli nel manico!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dire che non capisci un cazzo è davvero riduttivo... senti, parliamo di due cose diverse... e non hai capito un cazzo nemmeno di quello che ha scritto Bruja... io non parlo di scelte dottrinarie... parlo di "psicologia sociale"... parlo della lettura dei bisogni... e ritengo che in questo momento, Ratzinger abbia capito la piega che ha preso la questione... e abbia immaginato che nei prossimi anni ci sarà un vuoto pneumatico, culturale, di pensiero, di sicurezze, di certezze... un vuoto che lui intende colmare... a modo suo, ovviamente...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e abbia immaginato che nei prossimi anni ci sarà un vuoto pneumatico, culturale, di pensiero, di sicurezze, di certezze... un vuoto che lui intende colmare... a modo suo, ovviamente...


E che si fa per difendersi Chen?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Signori bonciorno, intervengo solo per un intramuscolo perche' non ho tempo, apprezzando quanto la frase di chen sugli ignoranti gli si calzi a pennello e sia proprio l'ingrediente fondamentale per il potere papale come dimostrato nei secoli e come giustamente ha fatto notare MM che sapevo fosse gia' "svezzato"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Allora, le chiacchiere stanno a zero ma se ne fanno a tonnellate, purtroppo....il papa ha mollato LUI IL CONFRONTO  perche' si pretendeva, se doveva mettere piede, il dibattito sulle sue affermazioni dell'epoca e conoscendo l'opera di taglio e cuci pro domo sua, volutamente ambiguo in modo da poter giocare la carta del travisamento (tecnica tra l'altro utilizzata SEMPRE dal Berluska) si e' kagato sotto perche' nel dibattito SAREBBE STATO MASSACRATO, non avendo assolutamente cognizioni scientifiche ma solo filosofiche.

Ora cio' che gli si sarebbe contestato e' questo tradotto in volgare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )  

Nel discorso di 17 anni fa, riprende il passo di Feyerabend che per essere ateo anarchico non clericale, fazioso quindi da' l'equidistante giudizio della scienza, affossando Galilei e dando ragione alla Chiesa.

In realta' non e' assolutamente cosi', perche' e' LUI che travisa gli scritti e non gli altri che travisano la sua interpretazione, in quanto Feyerabend dice di Galilei che e' stato un ingenuo nello scontro, un sognatore, perche' con gli strumenti dell'epoca che aveva a disposizione, risulto' difficile per lui dimostrare l'intuizione copernicana, e dovette passare un bel po' prima che le dimostrazioni arrivassero da Mach e da Newton.

QUINDI, SICCOME CIO' CHE LUI AVEVA NOTATO, PER ES. COL SUO CANNOCCHIALE , LA PRESENZA DEI SATELLITI DI GIOVE CHE GLI GIRAVANO ATTORNO NON COMBACIAVANO CON LE ORBITE ATTORNO ALLA TERRA, EBBE DIFFICOLTA' A DIMOSTRARE, RIPETO, CHE TUTTO L'AMBARADAN A SUA VOLTA GIRAVA ATTORNO AD ALTRO, PERCHE' IN EFFETTI  RISPETTO ALLA TERRA LA VISIONE E' ARISTOTELICA,  MA IN EFFETTI IL RIFERIMENTO DA PRENDERE SAPPIAMO ADESSO CHE E' UN ALTRO INVECE.

SOLO IN BASE A QUESTA MANCATA DIMOSTRAZIONE, EGLI DICE CHE LA RAGIONE DELLA CHIESA E' COERENTE .....E QUI RATZINGER PENSA DI FAR FERMARE LA MACCHINA BELLICA PENSANDO DI FARLA FRANCA PER OGNI SECULA SECULORUM......



























Ma in effetti lui prosegue arrivando a sostenere che:

VISTA LA FALLACITA' DELLA SCIENZA, CHE NON RIESCE A SPIEGARE TUTTO, QUANDO C'E' UN CONTRASTO FEDE-SCIENZA, I FALLITI SCIENZIATI DEVONO FARE UN PASSO INDIETRO PERCHE' LA FEDE HA SEMPRE RAGIONE (?????) MA ANZI LA SCIENZA PUO' BENISSIMO BASARSI SULLE SACRE SCRITTURE PERCHE' SONO TESTI SCIENTIFICI (ARI-??????)































Ora siccome queste puttanate le ha profferite non solo da "semplice" cardinale, ma anche da papa nella sua recentissima enciclica "Spe Salvi'", che nessuno ha letto, dato che nei giorni scorsi piu' volte ho chiesto a Chen se LUI l'avesse letta, essendo stato accusato io da LUI e da Bruja che l'attacco alla finezza di Ratzinger non deve essere messa in discussione da chi manco lo legge....bene nell'enciclica oltre a ribadire le puttanate vecchie di 17 anni, recitando il de profundis all'Illuminismo e a tutti i falliti scienziati che devono solo arretrare dinanzi alla fede, ci mette anche il carico del recitare il de profundis al marxismo, senza accorgersi che pero' annuncia implicitamente come il Cristianesimo sia inutile sulla terra al pari di un diversivo, un palliativo, un effetto placebo (un tale diceva l'oppio dei popoli), dato che la condizione del povero e dell'oppresso non deve mutare,non deve liberarsi da questa schiavitu' (cito a tal proposito il Paolo che riconduce lo schiavo dal suo padrone e non lo libera....ben fatto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   ne' in modo autonomo, ne' con l'aiuto esterno, della Chiesa perche' ti "garantisce" nell'aldila' il cambio di status e ne' tanto meno dello Stato dato che il marxismo per lui e' morto e sepolto, per i teologi della liberazione meno...anzi....

Nel massacro gli si sarebbe chiesto come mai di
Feyerabend non avesse "estrapolato" anche il giudizio che egli da' sul cristianesimo dato che nel libro Contro il metodo,( Feltrinelli, Milano 1979, ) a proposito del colonialismo al quale si accompagna l'imperialismo culturale che opprime altri popoli, il cristianesimo è la religione assetata del sangue dei fratelli ???(ibidem, pag. 243) 











































Ora siccome io la giornata di ieri la considero l'8 settembre della resistenza laica.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   penso di far cosa gradita al papa se gli confermo che il Paradiso lo attende solo da morto, mentre qua sulla terra se dovra'  abitua' al suo INFERNO!



























Ciao a tutti e per alcuni buona notte e sogni d'oro!


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

*riflettendoci bene ...*

... il tedesco ha dato scacco matto alla "Sapienza" ... bravo il furbacchione!


1) viene invitato dal rettore

2) accetta l'invito

3) alcuni insegnanti + studenti vanno in "tilt"

4) da furbacchione sfrutta la "contestazione" a sua favore, si ritrae e rinuncia

5) quelli della "Sapienza" de grossi "ingenui"

























Regola d'oro ... MAI sottovalutare il nemico! MAI!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Non credo sia questa la spiegazione . Il papa prececedente gli aveva consegnato una Chiesa al culmine della popolarità...non forte...ma popolare..a meno che il tedesco non voglia epurare il Vaticano dagli elementi preconciliari...ma a questo punto , cosa si ritrova? Si ritrova da solo. Senza potere ed appoggio politico Se è privo di appoggio politico, la Chiesa crolla, non ha alcun potere temporale...


... il papa precedente gli ha consegnato una chiesa populista da papa boys... priva di midollo teologico... qualunquista... da folle oceaniche del cazzo... appoggio polico?... ma sei pazza?... mi sembra evidente che sia la politica, ora, ad aver bisogno di lui... tutti lo citano, lo cercano, lo lisciano... lo tirano di qui e di là...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Puoi anche non difenderti MK. Se ti sta bene...
Io rimango della mia opinione. E' un gran filosofo. Ma questo non fa di lui un politico. Non è un caso che il Polacco lo abbia usato, perchè lo ha usato, lo sanno tutti, da un bel pezzo. Lui ora vuole uscire allo scoperto, ma non ha doti comunicative, non è un politico.
Serve quello, la capacità politica..puoi essere pure un genio, ma se non sai manipolare la gente, non arrivi a nulla. Non si tratta di psicologia. La psicologia serve alla politica, non il contrario...e questo papa sicuramente ha capito cosa serveal mondo, ma non è in grado di imporlo.
Verrà usato da morto,da chi verrà dopo di lui, come è usa stato usato da vivo.
E questa non è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E che si fa per difendersi Chen?


... con i nostri "intellettuali" all'amatriciana?... con i nostri politici da galera?... non fai nulla, amica mia... mancano le personalità... mancano i pensatori con i coglioni... che sappiano tenere testa ad uno che ha nel genoma l'Hegelismo... altro che nani e ballerine in mutande... il pensiero autenticamente laico è morto... travolto dagli interessi egoistici e di bottega... dal giornalismo prezzolato... dalla politica corrotta...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Puoi anche non difenderti MK. Se ti sta bene...


Iris certo che NON mi sta bene...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... con i nostri "intellettuali" all'amatriciana?... con i nostri politici da galera?... non fai nulla, amica mia... mancano le personalità... mancano i pensatori con i coglioni... che sappiano tenere testa ad uno che ha nel genoma l'Hegelismo... altro che nani e ballerine in mutande... il pensiero autenticamente laico è morto... travolto dagli interessi egoistici e di bottega... dal giornalismo prezzolato... dalla politica corrotta...


 
Beh ma qualcosa si potrà e dovrà fare no? Già, emigrare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Puoi anche non difenderti MK. Se ti sta bene...
> Io rimango della mia opinione. E' un gran filosofo. Ma questo non fa di lui un politico. Non è un caso che il Polacco lo abbia usato, perchè lo ha usato, lo sanno tutti, da un bel pezzo. Lui ora vuole uscire allo scoperto, ma non ha doti comunicative, non è un politico.
> Serve quello, la capacità politica..puoi essere pure un genio, ma se non sai manipolare la gente, non arrivi a nulla. Non si tratta di psicologia. La psicologia serve alla politica, non il contrario...e questo papa sicuramente ha capito cosa serveal mondo, ma non è in grado di imporlo.
> Verrà usato da morto,da chi verrà dopo di lui, come è usa stato usato da vivo.
> E questa non è solo la mia opinione


... non sono d'accordo... assolutamente... che ha ottenuto Wojtila?... chi l'ha mai considerato?... togliendo i papa boys, i nani e le ballerine con la chitarra, che ha lasciato?... un _beato cazzo_... Ratzinger ha la levatura culturale per DIRE qualcosa... e lo sta facendo... secondo me si sta muovendo molto bene... come ha scritto Bruja, la radice è amara... ma i frutti saranno dolci...

... invece chiedo a te, Iris, laica come me, forse agnostica come me, forse atea... dimmi che cazzo sta producendo il pensiero laico... fammi anche un solo esempio... uno solo... UNO...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh ma qualcosa si potrà e dovrà fare no? Già, emigrare...


... io sono cittadino di sua maestà britannica... servo la Regina d'Inghilterra... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il papa precedente gli ha consegnato una chiesa populista da papa boys... priva di midollo teologico... qualunquista... da folle oceaniche del cazzo... appoggio polico?... ma sei pazza?... mi sembra evidente che sia la politica, ora, ad aver bisogno di lui... tutti lo citano, lo cercano, lo lisciano... lo tirano di qui e di là...


 
Il Polacco dava ciò che gli si chiedeva. Politicamente era un grande. Questo è fuori discussione. E teologicamente non si è mai discostato dal suo consigliere, neanche di un millimetro. Un occhiolino al Concilio, uno alla teologia, ( Giovanni Paolo era tutt'altro che illuminato), ed uno alle masse...se questo non è opportunismo politico, dimmi tu cosa lo è. Era Machiavellico.


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non sono d'accordo... assolutamente... che ha ottenuto Wojtila?... chi l'ha mai considerato?... togliendo i papa boys, i nani e le ballerine con la chitarra, che ha lasciato?... un _beato cazzo_... Ratzinger ha la levatura culturale per DIRE qualcosa... e lo sta facendo... secondo me si sta muovendo molto bene... come ha scritto Bruja, la radice è amara... ma i frutti saranno dolci...
> 
> ... invece chiedo a te, Iris, laica come me, forse agnostica come me, forse atea... dimmi che cazzo sta producendo il pensiero laico... fammi anche un solo esempio... uno solo... UNO...


 
Agnostica, Niente non esiste un pensiero laico..non mi pare...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Che si diceva da La Lupa?*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dire che non capisci un cazzo è davvero riduttivo... senti, parliamo di due cose diverse... e non hai capito un cazzo nemmeno di quello che ha scritto Bruja... io non parlo di scelte dottrinarie... parlo di "psicologia sociale"... parlo della lettura dei bisogni... e ritengo che in questo momento, Ratzinger abbia capito la piega che ha preso la questione... e abbia immaginato che nei prossimi anni ci sarà un vuoto pneumatico, culturale, di pensiero, di sicurezze, di certezze... un vuoto che lui intende colmare... a modo suo, ovviamente...


Come volevasi dimostrare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Complimenti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti lascio ad altro pubblico...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il Polacco dava ciò che gli si chiedeva. Politicamente era un grande. Questo è fuori discussione. E teologicamente non si è mai discostato dal suo consigliere, neanche di un millimetro. Un occhiolino al Concilio, uno alla teologia, ( Giovanni Paolo era tutt'altro che illuminato), ed uno alle masse...se questo non è opportunismo politico, dimmi tu cosa lo è. Era Machiavellico.


... il Polacco era un esperto in cortine fumogene... teologicamente inconsistente, praticava l'arte della politica miope, becera e interessata... roba da papa boys e da tristi sceneggiate...

«Al generale Augusto Pinochet Ugarte e alla sua distinta sposa, Signora Lucia Hiriarde Pinochet, in occasione delle loro nozze d'oro matrimoniali e come pegno di *abbondanti grazie divine* con grande piacere impartisco, così come ai loro figli e nipoti, una *benedizione apostolica speciale*. *Giovanni Paolo II*.»

... amen...​


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Agnostica, Niente non esiste un pensiero laico..non mi pare...


... brava Iris... non esiste un pensiero laico... nemmeno la scienza è laica... è infarcità di IDEOLOGIA... e della più LAIDA... proprio perché occultata... sei d'accordo o vuoi che mi spieghi meglio?... dimmi se sai queste cose... in modo da poter andare avanti con la discussione...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Vuoi vedere che adesso è il papa a non esserci voluto andare...ed ha trovato una scusa?Ma quanto ancora le dobbiam leggere le tue farneticazioni?Insomma esser ridicolo non ti basta?Devi per forza farti schifare......!!!Personalmente son al ribrezzo piu assoluto!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"_Non capisci un cazzo_" non è mica un'offesa... è un "_luogo comune_"... un modo di dire... di che ti scandalizzi?... _sensibilino_?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che adesso è il papa a non esserci voluto andare...ed ha trovato una scusa?Ma quanto ancora le dobbiam leggere le tue farneticazioni?Insomma esser ridicolo non ti basta?Devi per forza farti schifare......!!!Personalmente son al ribrezzo piu assoluto!!!!


... dai Oscuro, ci vuole un intermezzo comico ogni tanto... hi, hi, hi... ho saputo che il papa, in realtà, ha montato tutta questa storia in combutta con i servizi segreti israeliani... il Mossad ha preparato tutta la faccenda assieme a frange armate Armene... Ratzinger, inoltre, ha un figlio segreto... avuto da Moana Pozzi... se fosse andato alla Sapienza, l'avrebbe incontrato (studia fisica)... questo figlio, è fidanzato con la figlia segreta del compianto Cardinal Poletti, che la ebbe da una prostituta albanese... guarda che alla Sapianza erano pronti con le armi, fornite dai separatisti siciliani...  poi c'è la P2... Gelli... un'apparizione della Madonna... che ha rivelato tre segreti al rettore della Sapienza... la questione è molto complessa... Fayeraband era un agente della CIA... il cannocchiale di Galilei era stato manomesso dalla fratellanza musulmana... gli avevano disegnato dei puntini sull'obiettivo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> "_Non capisci un cazzo_" non è mica un'offesa... è un "_luogo comune_"... un modo di dire... di che ti scandalizzi?... _sensibilino_?... hi, hi, hi...


Naaaa...solo moltoooo incoerente tu...e pure stronzo...ma anche questo è un luogo assai comune, riferito a te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma come, non sei tu quello che stigmatizza sempre i luoghi comuni?? E mò li usi??














Quando non sai dove attaccarti, attacchi con le offese, ma con me...non attacca!!!






E lo sai!! E quanto ti rode questo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa...solo moltoooo incoerente tu...e pure stronzo...ma anche questo è un luogo assai comune, riferito a te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... boh... ma di parli?... te la suoni e te la canti?... sei di quelli che se la raccontano e se la ridono?... hi, hi, hi... ti ho risposto nel merito... ma tu hai preferito enfatizzare il "_non capisci un cazzo_"... sei rimasto abbagliato e soggiogato da quelle parole ipnotiche... hi, hi, hi... che ti devo dire?... sarai _sensibilino_... da oggi, ti chiamerò "Captain Sensib-_ilino"_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

ma alla fine il dilemma è:
tra " stronzo" ( sua risposta ) e " non hai capito un cazzo" ( tua affermazione) cos'è più offensivo.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa...solo moltoooo incoerente tu...e pure stronzo...ma anche questo è un luogo assai comune, riferito a te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedy occhio, che se il kazzone pieno d'acqua se buca, rischiate n'inondazione!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma alla fine il dilemma è:
> tra " stronzo" ( sua risposta ) e " non hai capito un cazzo" ( tua affermazione) cos'è più offensivo.





















Ci mancavano giusto i supporter's!


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io sono cittadino di sua maestà britannica... servo la Regina d'Inghilterra... hi, hi, hi...


 

Hahaha,,,, insomma servi la papessa anglicana  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*sensibilinoman*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci mancavano giusto i supporter's!


 


chi fa il leccaculo chi i supporters.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *boh... ma di parli?.*.. te la suoni e te la canti?... sei di quelli che se la raccontano e se la ridono?... hi, hi, hi... ti ho risposto nel merito... ma tu hai preferito enfatizzare il "_non capisci un cazzo_"... sei rimasto abbagliato e soggiogato da quelle parole ipnotiche... hi, hi, hi... che ti devo dire?... sarai _sensibilino_... da oggi, ti chiamerò "Captain Sensib-_ilino"_... hi, hi, hi...


Nervosetto al punto di scordarti di scrivere da perfettino? Solito refuso da scrittura "nervosa"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non mi hai risposto nel merito quando ti ho chiesto chi e quando la chiesa ha aperto alla modernità...hai preferito lanciarti nel solito sproloquio sui massimi sistemi, pur di girarci attorno...eppure la domanda era molto semplice...o no?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque ribadisco...continua pure a cantartela e suonartela...se c'è uno che ama farlo, sei tu, non certo io!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bye Bye


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Ecce homo*

Ho appena sentito un'intervista fatta agli studenti ed ai docenti..... alla fine il Papa se l'è data a gambe perchè loro non gli hanno impedito di andare ma lo hanno solo contestato!!??...  Era lui che doveva andare comunque, così ha dimostrato di non volersi mettere in discussione!! NON ha invece dimostrato (e lo ha fatto da consumatissimo politico) che non vuole aizzare gli animi in un momento tanto delicato per l'Italia, le sue istituzioni e la sua spazzatura.... 
Il buon Machia... si starà consumando le ossa a forza di rivoltarsi dal ridere nella tomba...... 
Ma dove andiamo noi con certe teste?.......... manco con quattro assi saprebbero fare un poker!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Fedy occhio, che se il kazzone pieno d'acqua se buca, rischiate n'inondazione!


... Hitler è ancora vivo... come saprai, i servizi segreti albanesi, hanno trasferito Adolf in Vaticano, dove ha vissuto per tutto questo tempo, arruolato nelle guardie svizzere... hi, hi, hi... Stalin invece, non è mai morto... e vive, ultracentenario, con la cugina di Fidel Castro, a Cuba... Licio Gelli, sapeva tutto... anche Fayerabend lo sapeva... mentre la pronipote di Galilei, trombava con il genero di Lenin... Sindona e Calvi avevano le prove perché avevano spiato tutto con il cannocchiale di Galileo... se leggi bene l'ultima enciclica di Ratzinger, leggendola al contrario, potrai notare che c'è scritto tutto... anche il complotto di Carla Bruni, agente della CIA, mandata da Sarko per farlo morire di trombate... hi, hi, hi... leggi, leggi... c'è scritto tutto...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> chi fa il leccaculo chi il supporters.


Prima di parlare dovresti capire il significato delle parole...ma che te lo dico a fare?!!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ps. supporter al singolare...che se no il maestro ti bacchetta!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> chi fa il leccaculo chi il supporters.



.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Hitler è ancora vivo... come saprai, i servizi segreti albanesi, hanno trasferito Adolf in Vaticano, dove ha vissuto per tutto questo tempo, arruolato nelle guardie svizzere... hi, hi, hi... Stalin invece, non è mai morto... e vive, ultracentenario, con la cugina di Fidel Castro, a Cuba... Licio Gelli, sapeva tutto... anche Fayerabend lo sapeva... mentre la pronipote di Galilei, trombava con il genero di Lenin... Sindona e Calvi avevano le prove perché avevano spiato tutto con il cannocchiale di Galileo... se leggi bene l'ultima enciclica di Ratzinger, leggendola al contrario, potrai notare che c'è scritto tutto... anche il complotto di Carla Bruni, agente della CIA, mandata da Sarko per farlo morire di trombate... hi, hi, hi... leggi, leggi... c'è scritto tutto...


ti si sta surriscaldando la neuro???


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Prima di parlare dovresti capire il significato delle parole...ma che te lo dico a fare?!!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma infatti io ho scritto supporters al plurale perchè non sono la sola che legge le cazzate che scrivi.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Hitler è ancora vivo... come saprai, i servizi segreti albanesi, hanno trasferito Adolf in Vaticano, dove ha vissuto per tutto questo tempo, arruolato nelle guardie svizzere... hi, hi, hi... Stalin invece, non è mai morto... e vive, ultracentenario, con la cugina di Fidel Castro, a Cuba... Licio Gelli, sapeva tutto... anche Fayerabend lo sapeva... mentre la pronipote di Galilei, trombava con il genero di Lenin... Sindona e Calvi avevano le prove perché avevano spiato tutto con il cannocchiale di Galileo... se leggi bene l'ultima enciclica di Ratzinger, leggendola al contrario, potrai notare che c'è scritto tutto... anche il complotto di Carla Bruni, agente della CIA, mandata da Sarko per farlo morire di trombate... hi, hi, hi... leggi, leggi... c'è scritto tutto...


 
dimentichi allo scopo socialmente utile del vesuvio e dell'etna, in realtà armi non convenzionali.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Signori bonciorno, intervengo solo per un intramuscolo perche' non ho tempo, apprezzando quanto la frase di chen sugli ignoranti gli si calzi a pennello e sia proprio l'ingrediente fondamentale per il potere papale come dimostrato nei secoli e come giustamente ha fatto notare MM che sapevo fosse gia' "svezzato"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io l'ho letta. O meglio ne ho letto un sunto...e tutta questa finezza filosofica non ce la trovo. La rivalutazione delle analisi del marxismo, la critica feroce dell'illuminismo (naturalmente l'avrà scritta col suo portatile che, cosa nota, è un prodotto della fede  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , il primato di un valore Assoluto che sta solo nella sua testa...
Ovvia la manovra...come dice Chen, vuol ridare sacralità e senso del mistero ad una chiesa sputtanata. Una seconda controriforma 4 secoli dopo la prima.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> dimentichi allo scopo socialmente utile del vesuvio e dell'etna, in realtà armi non convenzionali.



MA CHE CAZZO SCRIVI.

QUAL'E" SCUSA LO SCOPO SOCIALMENTE UTILE DEL VESUVIO DEL VESUVIO E DELL'ETNA?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> dimentichi allo scopo socialmente utile del vesuvio e dell'etna, in realtà armi non convenzionali.



cat veramente ancora un po' e non servirebbero nemmeno, dato che il vostro papa cerca di sterminarci con le puttanate che spara a raffica e che voi recepite alla grande.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho appena sentito un'intervista fatta agli studenti ed ai docenti..... alla fine il Papa se l'è data a gambe perchè loro non gli hanno impedito di andare ma lo hanno solo contestato!!??... Era lui che doveva andare comunque, così ha dimostrato di non volersi mettere in discussione!! NON ha invece dimostrato (e lo ha fatto da consumatissimo politico) che non vuole aizzare gli animi in un momento tanto delicato per l'Italia, le sue istituzioni e la sua spazzatura....
> Il buon Machia... si starà consumando le ossa a forza di rivoltarsi dal ridere nella tomba......
> Ma dove andiamo noi con certe teste?.......... manco con quattro assi saprebbero fare un poker!
> Bruja


... HI, HI, HI... AH, AH, AH... ma stai scherzando?... domani siamo in prima pagina su tutti i giornali del mondo... HI, HI, HI... quattro somari pieni di pessimo fumo assieme a quattro professori dei miei coglioni nullafacenti, parassiti, fannulloni e indolenti... HI, HI, HI... puttana eva... HI, HI, HI... questo qui li ha conciati per le feste e loro si masturbano con queste palesi cazzate?... HI, HI, HI... poveri noi... dove cazzo siamo finiti?... HI, HI, HI...

... Bruja, guarda, una cosa sola parla per tutti... fai questa cosa: prendi i nomi di quei docenti Andrea Frova in testa, e vai a vedere cos'hanno pubblicato nella loro "carriera" di scienziati... vai a vedere... vai... MERDA... UN CAZZO... poi vai a vedere chi è lo scienziato Carlo Maiani... vai a vedere... vai... il Presidente del CNR... hi, hi, hi... vai a vedere cosa fanno al CNR... vai... intanto leggi questo:

 "La Scienza ha fretta. La Scienza non può attendere. Così un giorno decide che per valutare la carriera di un ricercatore bastino 11 secondi. Succede in Italia, Paese ingrato dove è sempre meno un caso se i ricercatori senza padrini fuggono all’estero. Succede al Cnr, il Consiglio Nazionale delle Ricerche, dove stando a quanto scrive in un’amarissima e-mail un amareggiatissimo scienziato, «in 35 anni non ho mai visto un concorso svolto con criteri seri e rigorosi». Cnr dove succedono le cose raccolte nel Libro bianco di denuncia redatto dal sindacato Usi/RdB-Ricerca e relative al concorsone interno, conclusosi nel 2006. Libro bianco presentato proprio nel giorno in cui - poi uno dice le coincidenze! - il Nobel per la medicina veniva assegnato a Mario Capecchi, l’ex teppistello (per sua ammissione) veronese al quale l’America ha spalancato le braccia e aperto i cordoni della borsa. 
*ARROGANTI SORPASSI
*Al concorsone 2006, centinaia di ricercatori con anni di onorata carriera, pubblicazioni e incarichi di prestigio, si sono visti negare a vantaggio di altri, meno titolati, il riconoscimento dell’attività svolta. Lasciati nella stessa frustrazione degli automobilisti corretti, fermi in autostrada, quando si vedono superare sulla corsia di emergenza. Il Libro bianco, che parla di «un quadro desolante, se non inquietante», nonché di «clamorose illegittimità e nefandezze», è il risultato di un lavoro di analisi di bandi, verbali e schede di valutazione. 
*CARRIERE BLOCCATE
*Il concorsone doveva riaprire la carriera a quei ricercatori ai quali i ripetuti blocchi posti dalle Finanziarie avevano reso impossibile, per 12 anni, qualsivoglia avanzamento. Quelli definiti in «anomala permanenza», che al 31 dicembre 2001 erano 1.251. Eppure - primo paradosso - a quel concorso sono stati ammessi anche i non anomali, ovvero coloro che quella data avevano maturato pochissima o nessuna anzianità. A bando c’erano 475 posti a cui hanno concorso 2.357 candidati. 
*LIMITI E ANOMALIE*
Già i bandi sono risultati «affetti da macroscopiche anomalie» come un punteggio massimo, ma non uno minimo, per superare il colloquio. Mentre c’era una soglia minima per la valutazione dei titoli, elevata così di fatto al rango di prova d’esame, mentre lo possono essere solo gli scritti, ove previsti, e i colloqui".

... sì, sì, prof. Maiani, difendiamo l'Università, il tempio della sapienza dal terribile tedesco... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> cat veramente ancora un po' e non servirebbero nemmeno, dato che il vostro papa cerca di sterminarci con le puttanate che spara a raffica e che voi recepite alla grande.


 
rettifica....il papa non è mio.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*urca*



Lettrice ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO SCRIVI.
> 
> QUAL'E" SCUSA LO SCOPO SOCIALMENTE UTILE DEL VESUVIO DEL VESUVIO E DELL'ETNA?


 
oh mio Dio...... hai detto cazzo!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> rettifica....il papa non è mio.


da leghista abiuri?Ma come con il braccio tentacolare dell'opus dei di Fazio vi ha salvato il culo della euronord per tramite ancora di Fiorani...un minimo di riconoscenza di riflesso e' d'obbligo....non hai il senso dell'amicizia....andrai all'inferno!


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO SCRIVI.
> 
> QUAL'E" SCUSA LO SCOPO SOCIALMENTE UTILE DEL VESUVIO DEL VESUVIO E DELL'ETNA?


 
Lettri... Mi fai morire...... Ma ci fai o ci sei ?

Con affetto....


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> cat veramente ancora un po' e non servirebbero nemmeno, dato che il vostro papa cerca di sterminarci *con le puttanate che spara a raffica e che voi recepite alla grande.*


Non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio, per favore.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho smesso di recepire queste puttanate a otto anni


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> da leghista abiuri?


ci sono diverse correnti di pensiero.
Io non credo in Dio e struttura ad esso associata perciò all'interno del mio partito non aderisco a correnti religiose di pensiero.

in lega nulla è obbligatorio.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio, per favore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh veramente eri escluso in quanto ho riconosciuto il tuo "svezzamento"....


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Tristano*



Tristano ha detto:


> oh mio Dio...... hai detto cazzo!!!!!


Veramente lo avrebbe scritto a caratteri cubitali!!!
E' proprio intenzionale e convinta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> cat veramente ancora un po' e non servirebbero nemmeno, dato che il vostro papa cerca di sterminarci con le puttanate che spara a raffica e che voi recepite alla grande.


... attento, dietro a tutto ci sono i servizi segreti turchi, i lupi grigi e il sultano di Bosaso... attenzione... quello che dice Ratzinger va decodificato... sono tutte frasi in codice per la fratellanza musulmana e per le sette sataniche... hi, hi, hi... Sindona sapeva tutto... Vallanzasca, aveva passato i documenti alla banda della Magliana... con l'appoggio della massoneria... Ratzinger voleva andare alla Sapienza per fare un colpo di Stato... con le guardie svizzere... a colpi di alabarda... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ci sono diverse correnti di pensiero.
> Io non credo in Dio e struttura ad esso associata perciò all'interno del mio partito non aderisco a correnti religiose di pensiero.
> 
> in lega nulla è obbligatorio.


Se lo vengono a sapere ti buttano fuori perche' non ti sei convertita, infatti prima erano contro Fazio&C, il giorno dopo papalini...a proposito a te non hanno ciulato soldi nella banca fallita?...li avevi al Banco Posta????Sempre Popolare di Lodi???


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Gennaio 2008)

*eccomi*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... attento, dietro a tutto ci sono i servizi segreti turchi, i lupi grigi e il sultano di Bosaso... attenzione... quello che dice Ratzinger va decodificato... sono tutte frasi in codice per la fratellanza musulmana e per le sette sataniche... hi, hi, hi... Sindona sapeva tutto... Vallanzasca, aveva passato i documenti alla banda della Magliana... con l'appoggio della massoneria... Ratzinger voleva andare alla Sapienza per fare un colpo di Stato... con le guardie svizzere... a *colpi di alabarda...* hi, hi, hi...


 
alabarda spazialeeeee....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bhe' ora li ha tirati fuori proprio tutti...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*povero Enzo*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Se lo vengono a sapere ti buttano fuori perche' non ti sei convertita, infatti prima erano contro Fazio&C, il giorno dopo papalini...a proposito a te non hanno ciulato soldi nella banca fallita?...li avevi al Banco Posta????Sempre Popolare di Lodi???


 
tutte leggende.
ma cosa vi insegnano all'asilo  nel centro sud????


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh veramente eri escluso in quanto ho riconosciuto il tuo "svezzamento"....


Ah ecco...sai com'è... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il papocchio filosofo incantatore...ok...ma che ce lo dimostri questo primato dell'Assoluto sulla misera ragione.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*il tacco della mia scarpa s'è spuntato.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' ora li ha tirati fuori proprio tutti...


ma no, figurati, sapessi quanti ne ho ancora......


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Actarus ha detto:


> alabarda spazialeeeee....


 
... HI, HI, HI... GRANDE ACTARUS!... HI, HI, HI... ALABARDA PAPALE!... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... attento, dietro a tutto ci sono i servizi segreti turchi, i lupi grigi e il sultano di Bosaso... attenzione... quello che dice Ratzinger va decodificato... sono tutte frasi in codice per la fratellanza musulmana e per le sette sataniche... hi, hi, hi... Sindona sapeva tutto... Vallanzasca, aveva passato i documenti alla banda della Magliana... con l'appoggio della massoneria... Ratzinger voleva andare alla Sapienza per fare un colpo di Stato... con le guardie svizzere... a colpi di alabarda... hi, hi, hi...


meno male che ci sei tu invece con le tue letture...anche se me pare che le tue uniche letture fatte so' le parcelle dello psichiatra ed il carteggio del notaio che te comunica che tu padre te fa fori dal patrimonio con la certificazione medica allegata d'incapacita' d'intendere e di volere!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma no, figurati, sapessi quanti ne ho ancora......


Tranquilla che non e' assolutamente un mistero per nessuno... non serve manco contarli... appena si registra un utente nuovo e scrive cazzate sappiamo chi e'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora vai a piangere dal tuo amico o dall'Admin...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*cambiato il tacco*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranquilla che non e' assolutamente un mistero per nessuno... non serve manco contarli... appena si registra un utente nuovo e scrive cazzate sappiamo chi e'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a novanta gradi prego.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tutte leggende.
> ma cosa vi insegnano all'asilo  nel centro sud????


A LEGGERE ED A SCRIVERE.....

che te credi che non c'andiamo a squola?


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> A LEGGERE ED A SCRIVERE.....
> 
> che te credi che non c'andiamo a squola?


 
overdose di alfabetiere.

null'altro?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ecco...sai com'è...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce potemo mette comodi.....mo' e' un po' impicciato!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

...ma davvero sei leghista, tristano? 
A Pontida ad applaudire un ministro che con la scorta e le auto blu ciancia di Roma ladrona???


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*immondizie*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ce potemo mette comodi.....mo' e' un po' impicciato!


 
Un'anziana signora di mia conoscenza guardando il tg prima ha visto il papa e poi l'immondezzaio napolatano.

l'alzaimer ha fatto il resto:

il papa è invaso dalle immondizie del vaticano.


lungimirante.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> overdose di alfabetiere.
> 
> null'altro?


non lo so mo' ce penso.....e per me ed altri (ok MM.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   non e' un operazione optional!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ce potemo mette comodi.....mo' e' un po' impicciato!


Appena ha un minuto libero...ci conto. Vediamo questa mirabolante dimostrazione dell'indimostrabile! Magari è più bravo di Tommaso D'Aquino.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> meno male che ci sei tu invece con le tue letture...anche se me pare che le tue uniche letture fatte so' le parcelle dello psichiatra ed il carteggio del notaio che te comunica che tu padre te fa fori dal patrimonio con la certificazione medica allegata d'incapacita' d'intendere e di volere!


... Ratzinger, voleva andare alla Sapienza con il preciso scopo di aizzare gli studenti contro il Quirinale... il tutto, è stato preparato sapientemente da Contrada che comunica attraverso i _pizzini_, con ambienti deviati della massoneria... il figlio di Saddam Hussein, sapeva tutto... per questo è stato fatto fuori da infiltrati dell'IRA in trasferta... stai attento, perché la mafia siciliana s'è infiltrata tra i combattenti Namibiani... i quali rifornivano di armi le guardie svizzere vaticane... attraverso i barchini dei pasdaran iraniani... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma davvero sei leghista, tristano?
> A Pontida ad applaudire un ministro che con la scorta e le auto blu ciancia di Roma ladrona???


 
Mai andata a Pontida , anche questo non è fatto obbligatorio.

Mi limito alla ronda notturna al campanile di san marco  in occasione dell'anniversario della presa dello stesso ( ww il compianto Bepin Segato).


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non lo so mo' ce penso.....e per me ed altri (ok MM....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
magari rendessero obbligatorio parlare Italiano visto che VOI ci tenete molto alla patria Italia.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma davvero sei leghista, tristano?
> A Pontida ad applaudire un ministro che con la scorta e le auto blu ciancia di Roma ladrona???


ti scordi la provetta con le analisi delle urine che l'iktato senatur' fa vedere ai PADANI spacciandola per acqua del Po'.























Che poi se dice che l'iktus glje venuto mentre trombava la Luisa Corna in un alberghetto infestato dai sorci verdi per un raduno, alla faccia dei sacri valori morali a cui fanno il codazzo al papa....


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti scordi la provetta con le analisi delle urine che l'iktato senatur' fa vedere ai PADANI spacciandola per acqua del Po'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
la provetta nella tua lingua italica si chiama " ampolla". 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I vs politicanti invece hanno l'ictus congenito, e trombare per loro signofiva suonare uno strumento musicale.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appena ha un minuto libero...ci conto. Vediamo questa mirabolante dimostrazione dell'indimostrabile! Magari è più bravo di Tommaso D'Aquino.


Me sa che se salva il suo papale Kulen se fa sona' le trombe dell'Apocalisse in anticipo, dato che con lui big ben ha detto stop!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Mai andata a Pontida , anche questo non è fatto obbligatorio.
> 
> Mi limito alla ronda notturna al campanile di san marco in occasione dell'anniversario della presa dello stesso ( ww il compianto Bepin Segato).


Mah...ok, sei il primo leghista che conosco. Anche se non sei andato li, mi sarebbe piaciuta una risposta più completa. E' sempre gente che è stata 5 anni al governo e che parla ancora di Roma ladrona...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Si potrebbe concludere affermando che abbiamo il governo e la chiesa che meritiamo


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> la provetta nella tua lingua italica si chiama " ampolla".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah si' grazie della correzione, se me dovesse capita', in farmacia glje chiedo l'ampolla pe' l'urina e se me corregge con provetta glje risponno che in Padania se dice ampolla...ok tutto chiero!























ao' pero' devo dirti che se capisce e ragiona mejo adesso che prima il tuo Bosssss!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti scordi la provetta con le analisi delle urine che l'iktato senatur' fa vedere ai PADANI spacciandola per acqua del Po'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il rito celtico del dio Po è passato in secondo piano da quando la lega è pappa e ciccia coi preti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Davvero? Non la sapevo questa...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il rito celtico del dio Po è passato in secondo piano da quando la lega è pappa e ciccia coi preti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi quante cose si imparano...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mah...ok, sei il primo leghista che conosco. Anche se non sei andato li, mi sarebbe piaciuta una risposta più completa. E' sempre gente che è stata 5 anni al governo e che parla ancora di Roma ladrona...


Roma ladrona è roba vecchia....
gerarchia di messaggio mediatico.
Un partito fa marketing:
parla a persone che provengono da varie condizioni socio economiche e di istruzione.

Al popolino alcuni politici parlano in un linguaggio a loro consono e facilmente assimilabile.
al dirigente e al professionista verrà dato un messaggio molto più tecnico e meno di impatto.


questo si fa in ogni partito politico.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti scordi la provetta con le analisi delle urine che l'iktato senatur' fa vedere ai PADANI spacciandola per acqua del Po'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, no, è risaputo che l'ictus gli è venuto a causa di un'iniezione fattagli dai servizi segreti afgani... pagati da Maroni... che voleva il suo posto... hi, hi, hi... dovresti sapere queste cose... furono dei separatisti macedoni a salvarlo, iniettandogli l'antidoto... ora, è ricoverato in un ospedale russo... sì, perché il Bossi che vedi in tv, non è mica lui... è una copia... messa lì dalla massoneria e dalla confindustria... in realtà, la Corna (chi cazzo eh?), se la trombava il cardinal Bertone... hanno anche un figlio...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il rito celtico del dio Po è passato in secondo piano da quando la lega è pappa e ciccia coi preti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e infatti non è così, si fa ancora adesso tutti gli anni ma le televisioni non la fanno vedere se non localmente.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il rito celtico del dio Po è passato in secondo piano da quando la lega è pappa e ciccia coi preti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah si', infatti i celti da buoni astronomi tengono d'occhio gli astri , specialmente quelli nel campo della VERGINE.....anzi si circondano proprio di virginali fanciulle aspiranti a vestali....nun te dico come aspirano le miss padania....altro che Hoover!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, è risaputo che l'ictus gli è venuto a causa di un'iniezione fattagli dai servizi segreti afgani... pagati da Maroni... che voleva il suo posto... hi, hi, hi... dovresti sapere queste cose... furono dei separatisti macedoni a salvarlo, iniettandogli l'antidoto... ora, è ricoverato in un ospedale russo... sì, perché il Bossi che vedi in tv, non è mica lui... è una copia... messa lì dalla massoneria e dalla confindustria... in realtà, la Corna (chi cazzo eh?), se la trombava il cardinal Bertone... hanno anche un figlio...


















si si 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   i venti con i fumi del depuratore di Montebello ti sono arrivati fino a Verona centro


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, è risaputo che l'ictus gli è venuto a causa di un'iniezione fattagli dai servizi segreti afgani... pagati da Maroni... che voleva il suo posto... hi, hi, hi... dovresti sapere queste cose... furono dei separatisti macedoni a salvarlo, iniettandogli l'antidoto... ora, è ricoverato in un ospedale russo... sì, perché il Bossi che vedi in tv, non è mica lui... è una copia... messa lì dalla massoneria e dalla confindustria... in realtà, la Corna (chi cazzo eh?), se la trombava il cardinal Bertone... hanno anche un figlio...


a te me pare che se so scordati de farti l'iniezione....se me dai il numero del tuo medico lo avviso...ci tengo alla tua salute mentale...nun so' kativo!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ah si', infatti i celti da buoni astronomi tengono d'occhio gli astri , specialmente quelli nel campo della VERGINE.....anzi si circondano proprio di virginali fanciulle aspiranti a vestali....nun te dico come aspirano le miss padania....altro che Hoover!


 


si si e non ti dicono e vestali padane cosa fanno la notte del capodanno celtico ( fine marzo)


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Roma ladrona è roba vecchia....
> gerarchia di messaggio mediatico.
> Un partito fa marketing:
> parla a persone che provengono da varie condizioni socio economiche e di istruzione.
> ...





































Ma vai a lavorare vai...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si potrebbe concludere affermando che abbiamo il governo e la chiesa che meritiamo


... non ci sono dubbi... solo che la politica sguazza ancora nella merda e dalla merda non uscirà mai... la chiesa, almeno, ha una... come dire... "_vision_"... comprendi?... cazzo, mai mi sarei aspettato di trovarmi, da agnostico, a dover difendere il diritto di parola di un papa... segno dei tempi... brutti segni...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*non mi spiego, il tacco s'è rotto nuovamente*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma vai a lavorare vai...


 
urge crema idratante zona grande gluteo.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> *non mi spiego, il tacco s'è rotto nuovamente*
> 
> 
> urge crema idratante zona grande gluteo.


Pensa che invece credevano si fosse rotta *la TAC* perchè quando l'han passata sul tuo cervello non dava più segnali!!!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*non c'è nulla nella sua teca cranica*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pensa che invece credevano si fosse rotta *la TAC* perchè quando l'han passata sul tuo cervello non dava più segnali!!!


 

i tuoi neuroni non si intravvedono nemmeno con la risonanza magnetica ad alta frequenza.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, è risaputo che l'ictus gli è venuto a causa di un'iniezione fattagli dai servizi segreti afgani... pagati da Maroni... che voleva il suo posto... hi, hi, hi... dovresti sapere queste cose... furono dei separatisti macedoni a salvarlo, iniettandogli l'antidoto... ora, è ricoverato in un ospedale russo... sì, perché il Bossi che vedi in tv, non è mica lui... è una copia... messa lì dalla massoneria e dalla confindustria... in realtà, la Corna (chi cazzo eh?), se la trombava il cardinal Bertone... hanno anche un figlio...


comunque caro lei, in Vaticano non sono ancora riusciti a dissipare il dubbio che la Emanuela Orlandi sia stata fatta sparire perche' un alto prelato vicino a Wojtila se ne fosse invaghito e la mise incinta e dato che non poteva abortire.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  .....di tale prelato si dice che fosse anch'egli polacco e che fu rimandato subito dopo la sparizione in Polonia e dopo poco tempo fu arrestato per pedofilia....ora e' interessante la relazione di servizio del SISDE (servizi segreti civili italiani) che redassero 3 mesi dopo il fatto (ed e' agli atti del processo) come relazionano che per loro da indagini svolte il fatto e' maturato all'interno appunto del Vaticano e la mancanza di collaborazione, anzi depistaggio proprio,  successiva negli anni delle autorita' Vaticane alle nostre che indagano...(confermate anche recentemente da Parisi ex capo della polizia sempre al processo alla pm Rando), sono la prova del marcio, con Marcinkus (l'Amerikano che faceva le telefonate anonime)...

bella storia....forse si riapre il processo....

per la cronaca il padre della Orlandi da essere un oscuro lacche' ora ha una carica di prestigio nel Vaticano...

Io sostengo che la verita' e' come la merda e prima o poi arriva a galla!

Sperem....


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè... proprio in base al mio credo scientifico (urca...) credo che the holy smoke dovrebbe stare dove sta.... visto che il nostro è uno stato laico, almeno nella costituzione...
> e tu Cen, smettila punto di prenderne le parti, visto il casino che sta facendo in ogni dove, anche in sede istituzionale, per ristabilire il primato di santa romana chiesa anche dove non le è CONSENTITO dalla nostra costituzione.
> e non smetterò mai di rimpiangere Craxi...


 
si vede che è da un po' che non leggo con attenzione certi thread..ho aperto un thread sull'argomento quando ne avevate già discusso


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> comunque caro lei, in Vaticano non sono ancora riusciti a dissipare il dubbio che la Emanuela Orlandi sia stata fatta sparire perche' un alto prelato vicino a Wojtila se ne era invaghito e ci fece un figlio.....di tale prelato si dice che fosse anch'egli polacco e che fu rimandato subito dopo la sparizione in Polonia e dopo poco tempo fu arrestato per pedofilia....ora e' interessante la relazione di servizio del SISDE (servizi segreti italiani) che redassero 3 mesi dopo il fatto (ed e' agli atti del processo) come relazionano che per loro da indagini svolte il fatto e' maturato all'interno appunto del Vaticano e la mancanza di collaborazione, anzi depistaggio proprio,  successiva negli anni delle autorita' Vaticane alle nostre che indagano...(confermate anche recentemente sempre al processo alla pm Rando), sono la prova del marcio, con Marcinkus (l'Amerikano che faceva le telefonate anonime)...
> 
> bella storia....forse si riapre il processo....
> 
> ...


Stermi' non stai scherzando eh?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> i tuoi neuroni non si intravvedono nemmeno con la risonanza magnetica ad alta frequenza.


Tzè, neanche un minimo di originalità! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ci son più le menti di una volta....solo mentine!!!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tzè, neanche un minimo di originalità!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  tsè.

hai finito gli argomenti, sei alla mentina per il tuo alito.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tsè.
> 
> hai finito gli argomenti, sei alla mentina per il tuo alito.


Dai, non far così' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...dopo, se ho voglia e tempo te la spiego!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tzè, neanche un minimo di originalità!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mentecatta intendevi....


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' non stai scherzando eh?


Questa voce gira da tempo...chissà...vabbè Marì, non dirmi che, ammesso e non concesso fosse vera, ti meraviglierebbe!


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa voce gira da tempo...chissà...vabbè Marì, non dirmi che, ammesso e non concesso fosse vera, *ti meraviglierebbe!*


NO.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*fine dello sciopero del tacco*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mentecatta intendevi....


 
si ricomincia...

... si rimetta in posizione prego.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Roma ladrona è roba vecchia....
> gerarchia di messaggio mediatico.
> Un partito fa marketing:
> parla a persone che provengono da varie condizioni socio economiche e di istruzione.
> ...


Questo si fa in ogni organizzazione umana. Ma il messaggio leghista è irricevibile anche per il popolino...o forse no, probabilmente sopravvaluto il popolino ...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO.


Ah beh...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*la propria erba è sempre più buona*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo si fa in ogni organizzazione umana. Ma il messaggio leghista è irricevibile anche per il popolino...o forse no, probabilmente sopravvaluto il popolino ...


 

















    e tu che voti di bello?


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e tu che voti di bello?


Ultimamente non voto...preferisco non partecipare al teatrino di questi pezzenti.


----------



## Old sfigatta (16 Gennaio 2008)

non era che l'erba del vicino é più verde...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si ricomincia...
> 
> ... si rimetta in posizione prego.


Ma cosa vai farneticando?... Tu non riesci a comunicare senza scrivere volgarita'... ma cos'altro ci si potrebbe aspettare...


----------



## Old sfigatta (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ultimamente non voto...preferisco non partecipare al teatrino di questi pezzenti.


Chen ha fatto un partito?????


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*no no*



sfigatta ha detto:


> non era che l'erba del vicino é più verde...


 
finchè è verde fa solo fumo ma non è buona


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*se la fa e se la dice....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma cosa vai farneticando?... Tu non riesci a comunicare senza scrivere volgarita'... ma cos'altro ci si potrebbe aspettare...


 

sai...... riscrivo la tua firma.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non era che l'erba del vicino é più verde...


No...ha ragione tristano! L'erba del vicino è più buona!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No...ha ragione tristano! L'erba del vicino è più buona!!!!






















arrotolata nella tua scheda bianca, senza contaminazione da matita copiativa poi è pure ecologica


----------



## Old sfigatta (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> finchè è verde fa solo fumo ma non è buona





moltimodi ha detto:


> No...ha ragione tristano! L'erba del vicino è più buona!!!!


io non fumo erba...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Chen ha fatto un partito?????


Oppure MM ha fatto un partito...Chen, per quanto valido nick di questo forum, non è la stella polare per tutti


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' non stai scherzando eh?


se magara....e' tutto pubblico ed agli atti del processo che dovrebbe riaprirsi proprio per la reticenza, mancanza di collaborazione ed il depistaggio attuato dalle gerarchie vaticane che qualcuno si sta incaponendo....(magistrati tignosi e kazzutissimi) a chiedere conto.

Stanno nel mirino.....







































Pero' la cosa che inorrdisce piu' di tutte, e' che la Mirella Gregorio, che spari' poco prima, sembra che fosse solo per far da cavia, un esperimento per stabilire i tempi ed i modi di reazione della polizia al sequestro che dovevano eseguire per la Emanuela....

Gli operativi erano della banda della magliana ed il capo De predis come tanti sanno e' sepolto nella chiesa di Sant'apollinaire insieme alla merda vaticana, cosa impossibile per un comune mortale se non dovesse essere ricompensato per dei grosi favori. Te pare che non fosse un grande favore oltre il traffico di droga etcetc dato che era il "vizio" di Marcinkus e dello IOR???



























Combinazione ulteriore, la chiesa di sant'Apollinaire fa parte della stesso plesso ove l'Emanuela andava a fare i corsi di musica ed un bel pomeriggio da li' spari', notata da due poliziotti  mentre parlava  al finestrino  di una BMW super lusso con targa estera....


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> arrotolata nella tua scheda bianca, senza contaminazione da matita copiativa poi è pure ecologica


Non vado proprio...nessuna scheda bianca.


----------



## Old sfigatta (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oppure MM ha fatto un partito...Chen, per quanto valido nick di questo forum, non è la stella polare per tutti


non l'ho capita...o non mi sono spiegata...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io non fumo erba...


Nessuno è perfetto, micia


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non l'ho capita...o non mi sono spiegata...


Magari non avevo capito io...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

*MaMMa*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vado proprio...nessuna scheda bianca.


 
ma sei proprio pigro.


----------



## Old sfigatta (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto, micia
















  anche questo é vero...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo si fa in ogni organizzazione umana. Ma il messaggio leghista è irricevibile anche per il popolino...o forse no, probabilmente sopravvaluto il popolino ...


Qualcuno ha ricevuto direi assai assai ...e assimilato altrettanto bene!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari non avevo capito io...








 la mia era una battuta...riferita al tuo pezzenti, una cosa per scherzare...

vabbé inzomma.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma sei proprio pigro.


Non immagini nemmeno lontanamente quanto...è la mia virtù più grande!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> la mia era una battuta...riferita al tuo pezzenti, una cosa per scherzare...
> 
> vabbé inzomma..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> sai...... riscrivo la tua firma.



Visto che risulti ancora piu' cretina... la mia firma e' un gioco scherzoso... ma tu sei marcia... vedi marcio... e mai ti risolleverai da questa condizione...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non immagini nemmeno lontanamente quanto...è la mia virtù più grande!


 
il partito del " potere del divano".

capisco capisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	






cercasi sponsor


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha ricevuto direi assai assai ...e assimilato altrettanto bene!!!


In Italia questa è la norma fedi


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> il partito del " potere del divano".
> 
> capisco capisco
> 
> ...


Il mio modello di vita è Paolino Paperino


----------



## Old sfigatta (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>








 bello e bbono!


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> se magara....e' tutto pubblico ed agli atti del processo che dovrebbe riaprirsi proprio per la reticenza, mancanza di collaborazione ed il depistaggio attuato dalle gerarchie vaticane che qualcuno si sta incaponendo....(magistrati tignosi e kazzutissimi) a chiedere conto.
> 
> Stanno nel mirino.....
> 
> ...


... si si ricordo della banda della magliana etc ... pero', CHE SCHIFO STE GONNENERE DI MERDA PURA ...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> bello e bbono!








Comunque, non so se fosse un lapis froidiano, ma *l'erba del vicino è sempre più buona* me la segno


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si si ricordo della banda della magliana etc ... pero', CHE SCHIFO STE GONNENERE DI MERDA PURA ...


ma sai visto che loro ci tengono al dialogo ed a domanda rispondono...vedremo se al processo risponderanno, dato che gia' PapaRazzo al suo non c'e' annato....

me pare Berluska che davanti ai giudici nun parla perche' ha tante robe a sua discolpa che nun sa da dove comincia' e ci tiene a nun fa' brutta figura!























Mari'...

dalle e dalle, 
si chiec pur' u metalle!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo si fa in ogni organizzazione umana. Ma il messaggio leghista è irricevibile anche per il popolino...o forse no, probabilmente sopravvaluto il popolino ...


... Multimodi, guarda che stai facendo, a mio parere, lo stesso errore che fai con la chiesa... chiediti perché il pensiero leghista ha attecchito così bene... chiediti le ragioni storiche che hanno portato molte persone ad abbracciare il pensiero leghista... secondo me, anche qui, la causa principale è il vuoto intellettuale dei nostri tempi... c'è il nulla... e di fronte al nulla, le persone riconferiscono "senso" al loro essere cittadino, attraverso la riscoperta delle origini localistiche... la globalizzazione ha globalizzato capitali e mercato... ma non ha prodotto, laicamente, un pensiero in grado di sostenere e dare senso a quella globalizzazione... ecco, allora, il riflusso... che sarà ancora più marcato con la crisi economica del modello capitalistico, insostenibile, con sua religione delle funzioni esponenziali... dei PIL sempre in crescita... della produzione e del consumo illimitati... questo è il punto... il vuoto... da riempire... il problema non è la chiesa o la lega... il problema siamo noi... incapaci di offrire "significazione" alla vita delle persone... incapaci di offrire un perché, al fatto di essere altruisti, generosi e tolleranti... quando quel perché non c'è più, ce ne cerchiamo uno... magari molto vicino...


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma sai visto che loro ci tengono al dialogo ed a domanda rispondono...vedremo se al processo risponderanno, dato che gia' PapaRazzo al suo non c'e' annato....
> 
> me pare Berluska che davanti ai giudici nun parla perche' ha tante robe a sua discolpa che nun sa da dove comincia' e ci tiene a nun fa' brutta figura!
> 
> ...


Tutto cio, non fa che aumentare il mio gia' noto SCHIFO per loro.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vado proprio...nessuna scheda bianca.


... ricorda, che non sei solo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, guarda che stai facendo, a mio parere, lo stesso errore che fai con la chiesa... chiediti perché il pensiero leghista ha attecchito così bene... chiediti le ragioni storiche che hanno portato molte persone ad abbracciare il pensiero leghista... secondo me, anche qui, la causa principale è il vuoto intellettuale dei nostri tempi... c'è il nulla... e di fronte al nulla, le persone riconferiscono "senso" al loro essere cittadino, attraverso la riscoperta delle origini localistiche... la globalizzazione ha globalizzato capitali e mercato... ma non ha prodotto, laicamente, un pensiero in grado di sostenere e dare senso a quella globalizzazione... ecco, allora, il riflusso... che sarà ancora più marcato con la crisi economica del modello capitalistico, insostenibile, con sua religione delle funzioni esponenziali... dei PIL sempre in crescita... della produzione e del consumo illimitati... questo è il punto... il vuoto... da riempire... il problema non è la chiesa o la lega... il problema siamo noi... incapaci di offrire "significazione" alla vita delle persone... incapaci di offrire un perché, al fatto di essere altruisti, generosi e tolleranti... quando quel perché non c'è più, ce ne cerchiamo uno... magari molto vicino...


Scusa Chen...ma mi dici qual'è il nuovo senso esistenziale che da una organizzazione religiosa come la chiesa cattolica o un partito politico come la lega? Il premio o il castigo dopo morto, oppure il rifugiarmi nel mio cortiletto con la doppietta in mano?
Se sono a quel punto, faccio prima a spararmi in bocca!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, guarda che stai facendo, a mio parere, lo stesso errore che fai con la chiesa... chiediti perché il pensiero leghista ha attecchito così bene... chiediti le ragioni storiche che hanno portato molte persone ad abbracciare il pensiero leghista... secondo me, anche qui, la causa principale è il vuoto intellettuale dei nostri tempi... c'è il nulla... e di fronte al nulla, le persone riconferiscono "senso" al loro essere cittadino, attraverso la riscoperta delle origini localistiche... la globalizzazione ha globalizzato capitali e mercato... ma non ha prodotto, laicamente, un pensiero in grado di sostenere e dare senso a quella globalizzazione... ecco, allora, il riflusso... che sarà ancora più marcato con la crisi economica del modello capitalistico, insostenibile, con sua religione delle funzioni esponenziali... dei PIL sempre in crescita... della produzione e del consumo illimitati... questo è il punto... il vuoto... da riempire... il problema non è la chiesa o la lega... il problema siamo noi... incapaci di offrire "significazione" alla vita delle persone... incapaci di offrire un perché, al fatto di essere altruisti, generosi e tolleranti... quando quel perché non c'è più, ce ne cerchiamo uno... magari molto vicino...


veramente non vorrei svegliarti, ma il sistema capitalistico e' praticamente gia' morto...il loro dio del libero mercato che aggiusta e risolve tutto ha fallito.

Basta vedere le ENORMI immissioni di denaro liquido che dal crack dell'estate scorsa stanno immettendo la Fed e la BCE per non far fallire a catena tutto il sistema bancario, accontentandosi di qualcuna, a seguito della crisi innescata da appena 300 miliardi di dollari dei sub-prime, che con l'effetto leva dei derivati,CDO ed edge founds vari devi moltiplicare per 1000 almeno.

Sarebbe stato peggio del '29 senza queste iniezioni enormi.....il dollaro poi che ormai e' carta straccia perche' tutti fanno transazioni in euro (specialmente i petrolieri e da qui l'iscrizione sulla lista nera dei cattivi di Bush che li converte con le guerre, poi c'e' la Cindia e poi e poi ...e' meglio che me ne vado.....oseno' m'inkazzo!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ricorda, che non sei solo.


???


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Pace!!! Certe Brutture non possono essere giustificate!!!
Sono d'accordosul vuoto dei nostri tempi, ma che la lega offra valori..beh..è duro da digerire, ma anche solo da affermare.
alle origine della Lega, c'è il vuoto, ma non solo di valori etici, ma culturali... su questo ha giocato la Lega, e sulla paura. La paura del diverso, delle migrazioni, l'incapacità di gestire questi fenomeni. 
Si è dato a bere alla gente che la mafia fosse al sud, e la produttività fosse solo al nord..come se non fossero evidenti certe commistioni tra politica, delinquenza organizzata e realtà locali (vecchie e recenti).
Anche io sento un vuoto di valori..ma Santo Dio..non cerco di riempirlo con la cacca!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che poi certe forze politiche siano servite al Berlusca, Fini ed  altre mezze calze è un altro discorso...E' indecente un paese che vota un governo al cui interno esistono forze centrifughe. Un Paese che ha al governo ed in Parlamento elementi costituzionalmente sovversivi.-La Repubblica è una ed indivisibile_
Che poi no siano riusciti a sovvertire nulla, è per loro incapacità (Maroni è un idiota, Bossi uno straccio), ma il fatto è grave e vergognoso. Io me ne vergogno.
Emigrerei in Groenlandia.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Santa Pace!!! Certe Brutture non possono essere giustificate!!!
> Sono d'accordosul vuoto dei nostri tempi, ma che la lega offra valori..beh..è duro da digerire, ma anche solo da affermare.
> alle origine della Lega, c'è il vuoto, ma non solo di valori etici, ma culturali... su questo ha giocato la Lega, e sulla paura. La paura del diverso, delle migrazioni, l'incapacità di gestire questi fenomeni.
> Si è dato a bere alla gente che la mafia fosse al sud, e la produttività fosse solo al nord..come se non fossero evidenti certe commistioni tra politica, delinquenza organizzata e realtà locali (vecchie e recenti).
> ...


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ???


Credo che rinuncero' al mio diritto di voto ...  me ne vado al mare quel giorno.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credo che rinuncero' al mio diritto di voto ... me ne vado al mare quel giorno.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Per forza, perche' non si puo' proprio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa Chen...ma mi dici qual'è il nuovo senso esistenziale che da una organizzazione religiosa come la chiesa cattolica o un partito politico come la lega? Il premio o il castigo dopo morto, oppure il rifugiarmi nel mio cortiletto con la doppietta in mano?
> Se sono a quel punto, faccio prima a spararmi in bocca!


... amico mio, è l'IDENTITA'... l'uomo senza identità si perde nel nulla... le radici cristiane della nostra cultura sono secolari... così come, di fronte alla diluizione identitaria provocata dalla globalizzazione, reagisco con il ricoscimento del mio essere veneto, lombardo, siciliano, sardo... cristiano, islamico... perché in palestina dilaga Hamas?... perché in medioriente, dilaga, tra le masse, il fondamentalismo islamico?... perché offrono una risposta al "Chi sono, io?"... risposta che la modernità globalizzata, tecnocratica ed economica, non sa dare... se non nei termini del "Tu sei un consumatore"... questo giochetto, sta per finire... guardati attorno...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Santa Pace!!! Certe Brutture non possono essere giustificate!!!
> Sono d'accordosul vuoto dei nostri tempi, ma che la lega offra valori..beh..è duro da digerire, ma anche solo da affermare.
> alle origine della Lega, c'è il vuoto, ma non solo di valori etici, ma culturali... su questo ha giocato la Lega, e sulla paura. La paura del diverso, delle migrazioni, l'incapacità di gestire questi fenomeni.
> Si è dato a bere alla gente che la mafia fosse al sud, e la produttività fosse solo al nord..come se non fossero evidenti certe commistioni tra politica, delinquenza organizzata e realtà locali (vecchie e recenti).
> ...


... Iris, non dire cazzate... stiamo analizzando il fenomeno "Lega" NON in quanto fenomeno POLITICO... ma in quanto fenomeno SOCIALE... e queste tue semplificazioni, non aiutano a capire le cose... non basta banalizzare un fenomeno come quello della lega e ricondurlo ad un gioco di prestigio e a quattro balle ben raccontate... suvvia... le questioni sono molto più complesse... tra l'altro, la riscoperta delle identità localistiche e delle radici storiche, è un fenomeno che sta interessando tutto l'occidente e non solo l'Italia... suvvia... ma per favore!...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> veramente non vorrei svegliarti, ma il sistema capitalistico e' praticamente gia' morto...il loro dio del libero mercato che aggiusta e risolve tutto ha fallito.
> 
> Basta vedere le ENORMI immissioni di denaro liquido che dal crack dell'estate scorsa stanno immettendo la Fed e la BCE per non far fallire a catena tutto il sistema bancario, accontentandosi di qualcuna, a seguito della crisi innescata da appena 300 miliardi di dollari dei sub-prime, che con l'effetto leva dei derivati,CDO ed edge founds vari devi moltiplicare per 1000 almeno.
> 
> Sarebbe stato peggio del '29 senza queste iniezioni enormi.....il dollaro poi che ormai e' carta straccia perche' tutti fanno transazioni in euro (specialmente i petrolieri e da qui l'iscrizione sulla lista nera dei cattivi di Bush che li converte con le guerre, poi c'e' la Cindia e poi e poi ...e' meglio che me ne vado.....oseno' m'inkazzo!


... ma smettila di dire banalità e cazzate a vanvera... sei ridicolo... ma quale crisi capitalistica!... il capitale è ben florido e saldo nelle mani di chi dirige la baracca... ma dove cazzo vivi?... hanno guadagnato miliardi di dollari negli ultimi anni... è il modello della produzione-consumo che è in crisi...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non ci sono dubbi... solo che la politica sguazza ancora nella merda e dalla merda non uscirà mai... la chiesa, almeno, ha una... come dire... "*vision*"... comprendi?... cazzo, mai mi sarei aspettato di trovarmi, da agnostico, a dover difendere il diritto di parola di un papa... segno dei tempi... brutti segni...


*eccomeno, hanno una weltanschauung proprio da favola.........


























*


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, *è l'IDENTITA'*... l'uomo senza identità si perde nel nulla... le radici cristiane della nostra cultura sono secolari... così come, di fronte alla diluizione identitaria provocata dalla globalizzazione, reagisco con il ricoscimento del mio essere veneto, lombardo, siciliano, sardo... cristiano, islamico... perché in palestina dilaga Hamas?... perché in medioriente, dilaga, tra le masse, il fondamentalismo islamico?... perché offrono una risposta al "Chi sono, io?"... risposta che la modernità globalizzata, tecnocratica ed economica, non sa dare... se non nei termini del "Tu sei un consumatore"... questo giochetto, sta per finire... guardati attorno...


E non posso trovarla dentro me stesso? Fottermene di etichette, luoghi comuni, targhe alterne, paradisi e inferni, griffe, libri sacri, ideologie...
Chi sono io? Sicuramente, non sono quello che mi raccontano gli altri!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma smettila di dire banalità e cazzate a vanvera... sei ridicolo... ma quale crisi capitalistica!... il capitale è ben florido e saldo nelle mani di chi dirige la baracca... ma dove cazzo vivi?... hanno guadagnato miliardi di dollari negli ultimi anni... è il modello della produzione-consumo che è in crisi...





































sei uno spasso...e sto modello di produzione e consumo su che sistema e' basato???....

Puoi chiamarlo capitalistico puro, dato che a chiacchiere sono contro il pubblico, mentre nella sostanza mungono la vacca statale, privatizzando gli utili e socializzando le perdite??

(devo andare a tirare la carretta mo'....IO!)


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E non posso trovarla dentro me stesso? Fottermente di etichette, luoghi comuni, targhe alterne, paradisi e inferni, griffe, libri sacri, ideologie...
> Chi sono io? Sicuramente, non sono quello che mi raccontano gli altri!!!!


... hi, hi, hi... dai Multimodi, cazzo... mi meraviglio di te... ma con chi credi d'aver a che fare, con un gruppo di filosofi?... hai a che fare con gente abituata all'edonismo senza pensiero, alle Tv al plasma, alla pochezza di pensiero, alla costruzione dell'identità "per contrasto"... al culto del pallone... alla sequela di Biscardi... Ballerine, nani, buffoni, ladri, sensazionalismi...  questo siamo diventati... non si leggono libri... non si leggono i giornali... così hanno voluto che diventassimo... la scuola distrutta... l'Università in mano a clan famigliari... cazzo, dai, Multimodi... il consumo è stato costruito sul DEBITO, cazzo... sui mutui e sui fidi... e adesso arriva la resa dei conti... le certezze vengono meno... la sicurezza traballa... tutto è precario... incerto... il risveglio è traumatico... in questi casi, da che mondo è mondo, ci si rifugia nell'oppio... nella religione misterica... nella salvazione ultraterrena... scocca l'ora del crocifisso e del sicuro giardinetto di casa... del campanile cittadino... da difendere con il fucile... perché il mondo si fa ostile...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sei uno spasso...e sto modello di produzione e consumo su che sistema e' basato???....
> 
> Puoi chiamarlo capitalistico puro, dato che a chiacchiere sono contro il pubblico, mentre nella sostanza mungono la vacca statale, privatizzando gli utili e socializzando le perdite??
> 
> (devo andare a tirare la carretta mo'....IO!)


... guarda, ho capito, non sai un cazzo di economia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, è l'IDENTITA'... l'uomo senza identità si perde nel nulla... le radici cristiane della nostra cultura sono secolari... così come, di fronte alla diluizione identitaria provocata dalla globalizzazione, reagisco con il ricoscimento del mio essere veneto, lombardo, siciliano, sardo... cristiano, islamico... *perché in palestina dilaga Hamas?... perché in medioriente, dilaga, tra le masse, il fondamentalismo islamico?... perché offrono una risposta al "Chi sono, io?"*... risposta che la modernità globalizzata, tecnocratica ed economica, non sa dare... se non nei termini del "Tu sei un consumatore"... questo giochetto, sta per finire... guardati attorno...


aggiungici anche, visto che ti sfugge, il ruolo sociale che svolge Hamas, facendo assistenza sanitaria, scolastica e sociale alle masse e da ben prima che avesse un qualche ruolo politico, che si e' cercato di ritagliare dopo tutti i casini scoppiati contro quei corrotti e venduti di ArRafat che so stati capaci pure di vendere loro stessi il cemento armato per costruire il muro di confine che hanno costruito gli israeliani.

(mo' vado veramente...kazzo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E non posso trovarla dentro me stesso? Fottermene di etichette, luoghi comuni, targhe alterne, paradisi e inferni, griffe, libri sacri, ideologie...
> Chi sono io? Sicuramente, non sono quello che mi raccontano gli altri!!!!


... un'ultima cosa: TU sei quello che ti raccontano gli altri... senza gli altri, amico mio, TU ed IO saremmo esattamente... nessuno... TU ti riconosci nell'altro... isola un bambino fin dalla nascita, otterrai un animale... e nulla più...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... dai Multimodi, cazzo... mi meraviglio di te... ma con chi credi d'aver a che fare, con un gruppo di filosofi?... hai a che fare con gente abituata all'edonismo senza pensiero, alle Tv al plasma, alla pochezza di pensiero, alla costruzione dell'identità "per contrasto"... al culto del pallone... alla sequela di Biscardi... Ballerine, nani, buffoni, ladri, sensazionalismi... questo siamo diventati... non si leggono libri... non si leggono i giornali... così hanno voluto che diventassimo... la scuola distrutta... l'Università in mano a clan famigliari... cazzo, dai, Multimodi... il consumo è stato costruito sul DEBITO, cazzo... sui mutui e sui fidi... e adesso arriva la resa dei conti... le certezze vengono meno... la sicurezza traballa... tutto è precario... incerto... il risveglio è traumatico... in questi casi, da che mondo è mondo, ci si rifugia nell'oppio... nella religione misterica...* nella salvazione ultraterrena... scocca l'ora del crocifisso e del sicuro giardinetto di casa... del campanile cittadino... da difendere con il fucile... perché il mondo si fa ostile*...


Non serve essere filosofi Chen, per capire che queste sono puttanate! ...evidentemente, la gente ha deciso di mandare i cervelli al macero


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un'ultima cosa: TU sei quello che ti raccontano gli altri... senza gli altri, amico mio, TU ed IO saremmo esattamente... nessuno... TU ti riconosci nell'altro... isola un bambino fin dalla nascita, otterrai un animale... e nulla più...


Tra l'isolarsi e il credere che io sia quello che mi raccontano gli altri...c'è un mare di vie di mezzo, caro Chen.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tra l'isolarsi e il credere che io sia quello che mi raccontano gli altri...c'è un mare di vie di mezzo, caro Chen.


Pero' e' vero che gli altri ti servono come riferimento...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non serve essere filosofi Chen, per capire che queste sono puttanate! ...evidentemente, la gente ha deciso di mandare i cervelli al macero


... vedi, Multimodi, non capisco come tu possa definire "_puttanate_" aspetti che, in ogni caso, hanno caratterizzato tutte, e sottolineo, tutte, le culture a noi note... dalla Mesopotamica, all'Egizia, a quella Romana, quella Greca... tutte... senza distinzioni... il fenomeno religioso è assolutamente universale... nella forma del mito, così come nella forma della più assoluta trascendenza... dal politeismo, al monoteismo... al panteismo... guarda a queste cose in maniera "fenomenologica"... mettendo da parte il tuo personale giudizio... le tue convinzioni... il problema è cercare di spiegare perché sussistono questi bisogni di significazione... a prescindere dal tipo di risposta... sia essa un credo metafisico religioso... o il marxismo più ortodosso... il materialismo più sfrenato o l'ascetismo più rigoroso... l'uomo ha bisogno di dare senso alle cose...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' e' vero che gli altri ti servono come riferimento...


... tu ti vedi e ti ri-_conosc_i negli altri... su questo, esistono evidenze scientifiche inoppugnabili... pensa solo al fenomeno delle "_profezie che si autoadempiono_" e all'effetto deleterio che questo fenomeno ha e ha avuto nei contesti scolastici...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> aggiungici anche, visto che ti sfugge, il ruolo sociale che svolge Hamas, facendo assistenza sanitaria, scolastica e sociale alle masse e da ben prima che avesse un qualche ruolo politico, che si e' cercato di ritagliare dopo tutti i casini scoppiati contro quei corrotti e venduti di ArRafat che so stati capaci pure di vendere loro stessi il cemento armato per costruire il muro di confine che hanno costruito gli israeliani.
> 
> (mo' vado veramente...kazzo!


... ho vissuto per cinque anni in Israele... ma mi sfuggono queste cose... sì, sì... mi sfuggono... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, non dire cazzate... stiamo analizzando il fenomeno "Lega" NON in quanto fenomeno POLITICO... ma in quanto fenomeno SOCIALE... e queste tue semplificazioni, non aiutano a capire le cose... non basta banalizzare un fenomeno come quello della lega e ricondurlo ad un gioco di prestigio e a quattro balle ben raccontate... suvvia... le questioni sono molto più complesse... tra l'altro, la riscoperta delle identità localistiche e delle radici storiche, è un fenomeno che sta interessando tutto l'occidente e non solo l'Italia... suvvia... ma per favore!...


Non vedo come il politico, possa essere sganciato dal sociale...esiste un fenomeno politico che non abbia un retroterra sociale e viceversa?
Qui davvero no posso esser d'accordo: politico, sociale, economico..è tutto un intreccio. Non vedo come certi fenomeni possano essere studiati diversamente. Avrò una impostazione vetero marxista...e ne riconosco i limiti, ma penso di avere ragione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non vedo come il politico, possa essere sganciato dal sociale...esiste un fenomeno politico che non abbia un retroterra sociale e viceversa?
> Qui davvero no posso esser d'accordo: politico, sociale, economico..è tutto un intreccio. Non vedo come certi fenomeni possano essere studiati diversamente. Avrò una impostazione vetero marxista...e ne riconosco i limiti, ma penso di avere ragione.


... dai Iris... o madonnina mia... ma per favore!... 
*POLITICA*: scienza e arte di governare lo _*STATO*..._
*SOCIALE*: che si riferisce alla società umana, ai suoi modi...

... l'esistenza di un livello SOCIALE, non comporta, _necessariamente_, l'esistenza di una POLITICA... 

... quindi, intendevo analizzare il fenomeno "Lega", non in quanto teoria politica... ma in quanto fenomeno della vita associata produttore di significati (sociali)... non in quanto produttore di politiche (di gestione dello Stato)...


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non vedo come il politico, possa essere sganciato dal sociale...esiste un fenomeno politico che non abbia un retroterra sociale e viceversa?
> Qui davvero no posso esser d'accordo: politico, sociale, economico..è tutto un intreccio. Non vedo come certi fenomeni possano essere studiati diversamente. Avrò una impostazione vetero marxista...e ne riconosco i limiti, ma penso di avere ragione.


La scoperta delle realtà localistiche è nel caso della Lega un pretesto.  Un collante, forseanche una risposta ad una esigenza di identità non inesistente, ma dimenticata. Un certo nord industrializzato in fretta,dimentico della  propria  antica vera cultura contadina, ha forse trovato nelle idiozie pseudoceltiche qualcosa. Sono di origine friulana, nelle minchiate leghiste non trovo nulla di storicamente attendibile.
Continuo a ritenere che alla base della Lega vi sia la paura, utilizzata neanche tanto sottilmente, contro il nuovo ed il diverso. E la paura si nutre di ignoranza. Così è sempre stato.


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Iris... o madonnina mia... ma per favore!...
> *POLITICA*: scienza e arte di governare lo _*STATO*..._
> *SOCIALE*: che si riferisce alla società umana, ai suoi modi...
> 
> ...


Ma è vero il contrario. E la Lega è un realtà politica, poveri noi!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La scoperta delle realtà localistiche è nel caso della Lega un pretesto. Un collante, forseanche una risposta ad una esigenza di identità non inesistente, ma dimenticata. Un certo nord industrializzato in fretta,dimentico della propria antica vera cultura contadina, ha forse trovato nelle idiozie pseudoceltiche qualcosa. Sono di origine friulana, nelle minchiate leghiste non trovo nulla di storicamente attendibile.
> Continuo a ritenere che alla base della Lega vi sia la paura, utilizzata neanche tanto sottilmente, contro il nuovo ed il diverso. E la paura si nutre di ignoranza. Così è sempre stato.


... Iris, cazzo!... e tu saresti la marxista?... guarda che Marx era un genio... vedeva lontano... molto lontano... quindi, lascia perdere il TUO giudizio... lascia perdere i pretesti, le idiozie pseudoceltiche, le minchiate leghiste... cazzo, sei una delle persone più preparate qui dentro, non puoi ragionare in questo modo... il fatto a cui devi guardare e dal quale devi partire è solo questo: *FUNZIONA*... il messaggio leghista... *FUNZIONA*... in milioni hanno votato lega... professori, liberi professionisti, avvocati, operai, netturbini, ricercatori... hanno votato lega... PERCHE'?... TUTTI PIRLA?... TUTTE TESTE DI CAZZO?... Iris, PERCHE', quel pensiero, quell'ideologia, ha FUNZIONATO?... perché, in occidente, c'è questa riscoperta del localismo... PERCHE'?... questo è il punto... il resto non conta nulla... devi guardare ai fenomeni sociali senza farti condizionare dalle TUE opinioni... capisci?... altrimenti non capirai mai nulla... banalizzarai... e ti ritroverai a dirti addosso che son tutti pirla... che chi segue le religioni son tutti stronzi... non mi pare sia un pensiero e un'analisi che aiuti a capire...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La scoperta delle realtà localistiche è nel caso della Lega un pretesto.  Un collante, forseanche una risposta ad una esigenza di identità non inesistente, ma dimenticata. Un certo nord industrializzato in fretta,dimentico della  propria  antica vera cultura contadina, *ha forse trovato nelle idiozie pseudoceltiche qualcosa*. Sono di origine friulana, nelle minchiate leghiste non trovo nulla di storicamente attendibile.
> Continuo a ritenere che alla base della Lega vi sia la paura, utilizzata neanche tanto sottilmente, contro il nuovo ed il diverso. E la paura si nutre di ignoranza. Così è sempre stato.


Questa mi mancava... non so se ridere o piangere...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma è vero il contrario. E la Lega è un realtà politica, poveri noi!!!!


... è ANCHE una realtà politica... ma non è di questo che stiamo discutendo... non stiamo discutendo delle forme del federalismo... o della politica fiscale...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa mi mancava... non so se ridere o piangere...


... perché?... mi sembra un'analisi non banale... non mi pare che Iris abbia scritto delle cose risibili o sulle quali piangere... da discutere, ma non banali...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, cazzo!... e tu saresti la marxista?... guarda che Marx era un genio... vedeva lontano... molto lontano... quindi, lascia perdere il TUO giudizio... lascia perdere i pretesti, le idiozie pseudoceltiche, le minchiate leghiste... cazzo, sei una delle persone più preparate qui dentro, non puoi ragionare in questo modo... il fatto a cui devi guardare e dal quale devi partire è solo questo: *FUNZIONA*... il messaggio leghista... *FUNZIONA*... in milioni hanno votato lega... professori, liberi professionisti, avvocati, operai, netturbini, ricercatori... hanno votato lega... PERCHE'?... TUTTI PIRLA?... TUTTE TESTE DI CAZZO?... Iris, PERCHE', quel pensiero, quell'ideologia, ha FUNZIONATO?... perché, in occidente, c'è questa riscoperta del localismo... PERCHE'?... questo è il punto... il resto non conta nulla... devi guardare ai fenomeni sociali senza farti condizionare dalle TUE opinioni... capisci?... altrimenti non capirai mai nulla... banalizzarai... e ti ritroverai a dirti addosso che son tutti pirla... che chi segue le religioni son tutti stronzi... non mi pare sia un pensiero e un'analisi che aiuti a capire...


Guarda che in milioni votarono pure Hitler... Comunque hai ragione, il messaggio funziona... e funziona perche' fa presa su diverse persone appartenenti a diverse classi sociali, che per diverse motivazioni decidono decidono di votare la lega... credo che la quastione dell'identita' giochi un ruolo fondamentale... pero' la buona base di IGNORANZA c'e' e non la si puo' negare... stesso cosa in fin dei conti vale per le religioni... per secoli e secoli hanno fatto presa sugli ignoranti... perche' anche se il messaggio funzione non significa sia un messaggio VALIDO!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché?... mi sembra un'analisi non banale... non mi pare che Iris abbia scritto delle cose risibili o sulle quali piangere... da discutere, ma non banali...


No Chen non parlo dell'analisi di Iris ma della creazione "fondata su discutibili basi storiche" del celtismo padano... pero' se piace...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che in milioni votarono pure Hitler... Comunque hai ragione, il messaggio funziona... e funziona perche' fa presa su diverse persone appartenenti a diverse classi sociali, che per diverse motivazioni decidono decidono di votare la lega... credo che la quastione dell'identita' giochi un ruolo fondamentale... pero' la buona base di IGNORANZA c'e' e non la si puo' negare... stesso cosa in fin dei conti vale per le religioni... per secoli e secoli hanno fatto presa sugli ignoranti... perche' anche se il messaggio funzione non significa sia un messaggio VALIDO!


... hi, hi, hi... piano piano, forse v'insegno a ragionare... hi, hi, hi... vedi, il tuo ragionamento sta in piedi se togli quella cazzate dell'ignoranza... perché, forse, tra le fila della sinistra non ci sono ignoranti?... forse che gli ignoranti siano tutti nella lega?... tra le fila della vecchia DC, erano tutti dei geni?... in AN, son tutti ad alto QI?... gli atei, son tutti dei primi della classe?... i credenti, son tutti ignoranti?... Einstein era un Ebreo, e credeva in Dio... ti potrei fare migliaia di esempi di grandissimi pensatori assolutamente convinti cattolici praticanti... capisci?... sono le semplificazioni ad impedirci di cogliere il vero significato di un fenomeno... il Dalai Lama è un ignorante?... hi, hi, hi... Gandhi, induista convinto, era un cretino?... suvvia... ragiona... usa la testa... hi, hi, hi...

... che significa messaggio "valido"... quando un messaggio è "valido"?... quando piace a te?... quando un messaggio FUNZIONA, ci si deve chiedere PERCHE' funziona... a quali bisogni profondi risponde... anche il nazionalsocialismo rispondeva a dei bisogni profondi dell'animo tedesco... il problema è che la risposta a quei bisogni, invece di altri, l'ha data Hitler... ma quei bisogni, c'erano...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No Chen non parlo dell'analisi di Iris ma della creazione "fondata su discutibili basi storiche" del celtismo padano... pero' se piace...


... pensaci, non è banale nemmeno quello... risponde all'esigenza di avere un RITO... un SACRAMENTO... un suggellare con la storia e nella storia le proprie radici... in una LITURGIA... quella dell'acqua del fiume Po... sono meccanismi psico-sociali molto noti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti scordi la provetta con le analisi delle urine che l'iktato senatur' fa vedere ai PADANI spacciandola per acqua *del Po'*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... passi pure che sei terrone ma scrivere *Po'*, addirittura con l'apostrofo di "_poco_"... hi, hi, hi... il fiume si chiama "Po"... senza accento... senza apostrofo... occupati di urine che è meglio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... *passi pure che sei terrone* ma scrivere *Po'*, addirittura con l'apostrofo di "_poco_"... hi, hi, hi... il fiume si chiama "Po"... senza accento... senza apostrofo... occupati di urine che è meglio... hi, hi, hi...


Chen non fare lo stronzo razzista ... resta stronzetto e basta.


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Bella gente....*

Scusate se mi intrometo nelle vostre disquisizione "leghiste" ma ve lo offro io un motivo di discussione, nella zona in cui abito la totalità dei comuni e la provincia hanno votato Lega ed hanno "mantenuto" nel tempo il voto alla Lega.
Qualunque cosa si dica le giunte leghiste (io non sono leghista quindi non parlo per parzialità) fanno funzionare i servizi, il sociale e tutta quella serie di assistenze che comuni, provincie etc... hanno come competenze e che spesso le giunte di altri "colori politici" neppure filano.
Ho detto spesso che si può non condividere qualunque fazione o idea, ma se in un comune hai presenti e referenti sindaco, assessori e consiglieri, se le attività sociali e le assistenze funzionano bene e se gli aiuti (fattivi) arrivano, le chiacchiere per la gente stanno a zero e se hanno avuto il riscontro ai loro bisogni se ne fottono di politica, faziosità e ragionamenti sociovattelapesca.
Dove tutto è governato in modo ragionevolmente buono e rispondente, specie se raffrontato al resto della nazione....  più che deridere le forze politiche dovrebbero interrogarsi... c'è da piangere vedendo quello che altre, tanto più storicamente affermate e "sagge", combinano e sono al palo da decenni!
Miglio una volta disse a Bossi (e sapeva con chi aveva a che fare)... non farti tante menate, offri quello che gli Italiani non hanno mai avuto... attenzione e cura civica.  Non conta cosa sia o non sia la Lega ma cosa, nonostante la "pochezza" di cui gli schiccosi l'accusino, riesca a fare. Perchè non cercano di riuscirci menti tanto più eccelse ed use alla politica???
Bruja


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometo nelle vostre disquisizione "leghiste" ma ve lo offro io un motivo di discussione, nella zona in cui abito la totalità dei comuni e la provincia hanno votato Lega ed hanno "mantenuto" nel tempo il voto alla Lega.
> Qualunque cosa si dica le giunte leghiste (io non sono leghista quindi non parlo per parzialità) fanno funzionare i servizi, il sociale e tutta quella serie di assistenze che comuni, provincie etc... hanno come competenze e che spesso le giunte di altri "colori politici" neppure filano.
> Ho detto spesso che si può non condividere qualunque fazione o idea, ma se in un comune hai presenti e referenti sindaco, assessori e consiglieri, se le attività sociali e le assistenze funzionano bene e se gli aiuti (fattivi) arrivano, le chiacchiere per la gente stanno a zero e se hanno avuto il riscontro ai loro bisogni se ne fottono di politica, faziosità e ragionamenti sociovattelapesca.
> Dove tutto è governato in modo ragionevolmente buono e rispondente, specie se raffrontato al resto della nazione.... più che deridere le forze politiche dovrebbero interrogarsi... c'è da piangere vedendo quello che altre, tanto più storicamente affermate e "sagge", combinano e sono al palo da decenni!
> ...


Ma noi parlavamo di Lega come fenomeno nazionale, non territoriale. I Comuni del centro(Toscana, Umbria, parte dela Romagna sono gestitebene da coalizioni di sinistra ad esempio)Io credo che se a livello locale, la lega, o i vari partiti funzionano, molto dovuto al grado di partecipazione dela popolazione...no dal partito.
Non è un caso, che alcune realtà locali, pur cambindo le coalizioni, sono sempre mal gestite.
A certe popolazioni, io ripeto sono di origine settentrionale, va riconosciuto un certo senso civico..che è antico. 
Per quanto riguarda Bossi e Co., mi spiace non riconosco loro alcun merito, se non quello di aver sfruttato un sacrosanto malcontento e averlo poi volto ai propri fini..
Non capisco perchè mai Roma Ladrona debba ingrassare parlamentari leghisti.
Chi non accetta la Repubblica Itaiana, unica e indivisibile, non laforaggia, ma tantomeno non ne trae foraggio.
Lo so, il mio discorso è sempre politico, ma d'altronde la miaformazione, perdonatemi, è soprttutto quella.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma noi parlavamo di Lega come fenomeno nazionale, non territoriale. I Comuni del centro(Toscana, Umbria, parte dela Romagna sono gestitebene da coalizioni di sinistra ad esempio)Io credo che se a livello locale, la lega, o i vari partiti funzionano, molto dovuto al grado di partecipazione dela popolazione...no dal partito.
> Non è un caso, che alcune realtà locali, pur cambindo le coalizioni, sono sempre mal gestite.
> A certe popolazioni, io ripeto sono di origine settentrionale, va riconosciuto un certo senso civico..che è antico.
> Per quanto riguarda Bossi e Co., mi spiace non riconosco loro alcun merito, se non quello di aver sfruttato un sacrosanto malcontento e averlo poi volto ai propri fini..
> ...


il tuo discorso non fa una piega!

PS: io mi chiedo ancora che fine ha fatto il sistema misto... che era l'unico, secondo me, in grado di garantire una certa sicurezza al cittadino. 
morirò socialista con il rimpianto di non aver dato abbastanza, lo so...


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Ayttenzione*







Anna A ha detto:


> il tuo discorso non fa una piega!
> 
> PS: io mi chiedo ancora che fine ha fatto il sistema misto... che era l'unico, secondo me, in grado di garantire una certa sicurezza al cittadino.
> morirò socialista con il rimpianto di non aver dato abbastanza, lo so...


 
La fa eccome la piega.... Iris ha tutte le ragioni possibili meno che una.... E' VERO la lega NON fa discorsi Nazionali........... qui sta tutto il problema, e non li fa perchè si rende conto che quello che riesce a fare localmente non potrebbe farlo a largo raggio (conosce i suoi limiti) ESATTAMENTE COME non conoscono le loro potenzialità ma solo i loro limiti ed incapacità i partiti politici e le aggregazioni che da decenni malgovernano istituzioni ed amministrazioni.
Mio padre c'è morto socialista e.... forse come socialista è morto felice. 
Bruja

p.s. Ho vissuto in Emilia per alcuni anni e sulla bontà delle amministrazioni di sinistra, che ho frequentato, sindacati compresi, tralascerei.... non tutto quello che appare è di sostanza e, soprattutto, immune da maneggi. Inoltre, e questo vale per tutte le fazioni, in 60 anni di repubblica, il tempo per organizzarsi e fare qualcosa di buono lo avrebbero avuto alla grande, mentre siamo ancora qui a rimpiangere De Gasperi e quello che ha saputo fare un poco tempo e quando eravamo allo sfascio..... Per me a montecitorio la cosa più utile che possono fare tutti, indistintamente, è accomodarsi su una tavoletta da water!


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La fa eccome la piega.... Iris ha tutte le ragioni possibili meno che una.... E' VERO la lega NON fa discorsi Nazionali........... qui sta tutto il problema, e non li fa perchè si rende conto che quello che riesce a fare localmente non potrebbe farlo a largo raggio (conosce i suoi limiti) ESATTAMENTE COME non conoscono le loro potenzialità ma solo i loro limiti ed incapacità i partiti politici e le aggregazioni che da decenni malgovernano istituzioni ed amministrazioni.
> Mio padre c'è morto socialista e.... forse come socialista è morto felice.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ho vissuto in Emilia per alcuni anni e sulla bontà delle amministrazioni di sinistra, che ho frequentato, sindacati compresi, tralascerei.... non tutto quello che appare è di sostanza e, soprattutto, immune da maneggi. Inoltre, e questo vale per tutte le fazioni, in 60 anni di repubblica, il tempo per organizzarsi e fare qualcosa di buono lo avrebbero avuto alla grande, mentre siamo ancora qui a rimpiangere De Gasperi e quello che ha saputo fare un poco tempo e quando eravamo allo sfascio.....* Per me a montecitorio la cosa più utile che possono fare tutti, indistintamente, è accomodarsi su una tavoletta da water![/*quote]


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La fa eccome la piega.... Iris ha tutte le ragioni possibili meno che una.... E' VERO la lega NON fa discorsi Nazionali........... qui sta tutto il problema, e non li fa perchè si rende conto che quello che riesce a fare localmente non potrebbe farlo a largo raggio (conosce i suoi limiti) ESATTAMENTE COME non conoscono le loro potenzialità ma solo i loro limiti ed incapacità i partiti politici e le aggregazioni che da decenni malgovernano istituzioni ed amministrazioni.
> Mio padre c'è morto socialista e.... forse come socialista è morto felice.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ho vissuto in Emilia per alcuni anni e sulla bontà delle amministrazioni di sinistra, che ho frequentato, sindacati compresi, tralascerei.... non tutto quello che appare è di sostanza e, soprattutto, immune da maneggi. Inoltre, e questo vale per tutte le fazioni, in 60 anni di repubblica, il tempo per organizzarsi e fare qualcosa di buono lo avrebbero avuto alla grande, mentre siamo ancora qui a rimpiangere De Gasperi e quello che ha saputo fare un poco tempo e quando eravamo allo sfascio..... Per me a montecitorio la cosa più utile che possono fare tutti, indistintamente, è accomodarsi su una tavoletta da water!


no, Bruja, no. quello che fa più male, in Italia, è che gli italiani hanno la memoria corta... 
"un fatto , anche il più modesto, conta più di mille ipotesi" diceva il grande pietro nenni.


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> no, Bruja, no. quello che fa più male, in Italia, è che gli italiani hanno la memoria corta...
> "un fatto , anche il più modesto, conta più di mille ipotesi" diceva il grande pietro nenni.


Verissimo, e meno male che anche lui è fra i più..... non oso pensare cosa direbbe vedendo il panorama che offre oggi questa Italia e chi l'amministra.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... piano piano, forse v'insegno a ragionare... hi, hi, hi... vedi, il tuo ragionamento sta in piedi se togli quella cazzate dell'ignoranza... perché, forse, tra le fila della sinistra non ci sono ignoranti?... forse che gli ignoranti siano tutti nella lega?... tra le fila della vecchia DC, erano tutti dei geni?... in AN, son tutti ad alto QI?... gli atei, son tutti dei primi della classe?... i credenti, son tutti ignoranti?... Einstein era un Ebreo, e credeva in Dio... ti potrei fare migliaia di esempi di grandissimi pensatori assolutamente convinti cattolici praticanti... capisci?... sono le semplificazioni ad impedirci di cogliere il vero significato di un fenomeno... il Dalai Lama è un ignorante?... hi, hi, hi... Gandhi, induista convinto, era un cretino?... suvvia... ragiona... usa la testa... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... che significa messaggio "valido"... quando un messaggio è "valido"?... quando piace a te?... quando un messaggio FUNZIONA, ci si deve chiedere PERCHE' funziona... a quali bisogni profondi risponde... anche il nazionalsocialismo rispondeva a dei bisogni profondi dell'animo tedesco... il problema è che la risposta a quei bisogni, invece di altri, l'ha data Hitler... ma quei bisogni, c'erano...


Chen gli ignoranti stanno dietro tutte le file... ma un conto e' credere alla sinistra che dimezzera' le tasse... alla destra che quadruplichera' gli stipendi... tutt'altro conto e' credere alla Lega... mi sembrano sue diversi livelli di cazzate...

La citazione del Dalai Lama e Ghandi non la capisco... io parlo di popolo ignorante... i portavoce raramente lo sono...

Un messaggio lo considero valido quando e' socialmente accettabile... se si usasse uno slogan "Stupra e vivrai piu' a lungo"... e funziona, il fatto che funzioni non lo rende VALIDO, lo rende solo funzionante... la Lega visibilmente "razzista" lancia messaggi per me non validi, perche' socialmente inaccettabili... il messaggio di Hitler ha funzionato... ma non mi venire a dire che fosse socialmente VALIDO...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, Multimodi, non capisco come tu possa definire "_puttanate_" aspetti che, in ogni caso, hanno caratterizzato tutte, e sottolineo, tutte, le culture a noi note... dalla Mesopotamica, all'Egizia, a quella Romana, quella Greca... tutte... senza distinzioni... il fenomeno religioso è assolutamente universale... nella forma del mito, così come nella forma della più assoluta trascendenza... dal politeismo, al monoteismo... al panteismo... guarda a queste cose in maniera "fenomenologica"... mettendo da parte il tuo personale giudizio... le tue convinzioni... il problema è cercare di spiegare perché sussistono questi bisogni di significazione... a prescindere dal tipo di risposta... sia essa un credo metafisico religioso... o il marxismo più ortodosso... il materialismo più sfrenato o l'ascetismo più rigoroso... l'uomo ha bisogno di dare senso alle cose...


Dunque Chen...non definivo "puttanate" il senso e la ricerca del sacro che alberga nell'uomo. Pensavo fosse ovvio, ma evidentemente sbagliavo io a crederlo. Sul motivo di questo "bisogno" si sono scritte milioni di parole e tante sono le teorie che tentano di spiegarlo.
Con quella parola intendevo il farsi segare il cervello da un apparato di potere antico 2000 anni che, a mio modo di vedere, di religioso ha sempre avuto ben poco. 
Inoltre, si svuotano le chiese e crollano le vocazioni...e proprio qui nell'assetato occidente (importiamo parroci dal terzo modo perchè li fame ed ignoranza forniscono ancora materiale umano a santa madre chiesa). Come si lega questo fatto al bisogno di significazione dell'uomo massificato?
Il Ratzi vorrebbe invertire questo fenomeno con la messa in latino e qualche lezione di filosofia? Ok, nella vita è giusto essere ottimisti


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen gli ignoranti stanno dietro tutte le file... ma un conto e' credere alla sinistra che dimezzera' le tasse... alla destra che quadruplichera' gli stipendi... tutt'altro conto e' credere alla Lega... mi sembrano sue diversi livelli di cazzate...
> 
> *La citazione del Dalai Lama e Ghandi non la capisco... io parlo di popolo ignorante... i portavoce raramente lo sono...*
> 
> Un messaggio lo considero valido quando e' socialmente accettabile... se si usasse uno slogan "Stupra e vivrai piu' a lungo"... e funziona, il fatto che funzioni non lo rende VALIDO, lo rende solo funzionante... la Lega visibilmente "razzista" lancia messaggi per me non validi, perche' socialmente inaccettabili... il messaggio di Hitler ha funzionato... ma non mi venire a dire che fosse socialmente VALIDO...


Esatto. La borghesia è la vera classe rivoluzionaria, basta leggere e capire un libro di storia delle medie...perchè ha gli strumenti per elaborare e poi per inchiappettare il prossimo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. La borghesia è la vera classe rivoluzionaria, basta leggere e capire un libro di storia delle medie...perchè ha gli strumenti per elaborare e poi per inchiappettare il prossimo



Ma infatti e' questo che non capisco... e' strategia da libro delle medie... eppure acchiappa ancora!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma veramente noi esseri umani siamo cosi' stupidi da cadere sempre nella stessa trappola?!

Castia ca no du sciu deu... mah... mah ...mah itta aressi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte Molti armiamoci di furgoncino e megafono e andiamo a conquistare il mondo...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti e' questo che non capisco... e' strategia da libro delle medie... eppure acchiappa ancora!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora è meglio portarci dietro anche un panzerfaust per il tuo cane della prateria e un AK-47 per il mio gatto


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora è meglio portarci dietro anche un panzerfaust per il tuo cane della prateria e un AK-47 per il mio gatto


Chiaro... sono strumenti di persuasione non trascurabili...






Visto che ci siamo facciamo le cose in grande: due Uzi per il Licaone e che crepi l'avarizia!!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiaro... sono strumenti di persuasione non trascurabili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il licaone lo equipaggerei con visori termici e mirini laser...per il combattimento notturno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In ogni caso, tutti argomenti irrinunciabili in una democrazia matura come la nostra


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il licaone lo equipaggerei con visori termici e mirini laser...per il combattimento notturno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo vedo bene il Licaone... farebbe un ottimo lavoro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti ma tu penzavi anche di farla passare per una democrazia? Magari la possiamo far passare per una democrazia illuminata...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il licaone lo equipaggerei con visori termici e mirini laser...per il combattimento notturno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e mi racumandi, che le armi siano intelligenti, anzi talmente intelligenti che siano pure laureate, che poi se alla Pontificia Universita' Lateranense de Fisichella l'e' mej, cosi' con l'imprimatur papale nun possono di' che so' 'gnuranti!

Basta affa' la figura dei barbun', ostia!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*intanto*

E intanto quei bravi ragazzi di Scattone e Ferraro aspettano.......aspettano sia fatta giustizia...aspettano gli arresti domiciliari...aspettano che sterminatorr la pianti  con questo fiume di porcherie....adesso siam arrivati al razzismo per gli ebrei....mi chiedo cosa possa scrivere di piu un coione di 51 anni.....intanto ieri il centro sinistra ha scoperto l'esistenza di un magistratura ad orologeria.....quando accadeva al berlusca però andava bene.....!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E intanto quei bravi ragazzi di Scattone e Ferraro aspettano.......aspettano sia fatta giustizia...aspettano gli arresti domiciliari...aspettano che sterminatorr la pianti  con questo fiume di porcherie....adesso siam arrivati al razzismo per gli ebrei....mi chiedo cosa possa scrivere di piu un coione di 51 anni.....intanto ieri il centro sinistra ha scoperto l'esistenza di un magistratura ad orologeria.....quando accadeva al berlusca però andava bene.....!!!!!


???

ah si' oggi innocentista?...ma come l'altro giorno eri colpevolista?....mah...chen me sa che le tue personalita' multiple stanno sfuggendo al tuo controllo......niente pillolina????Nun passa er doktor in corsia oggi? Mengele ha troppi impegni o t'ha scartato dal progetto?



























Ps: per il resto pirlone, se cominci ad organizzare i charter da scaricare al largo e te porti pure D'Alema, forse inizieresti a guadargnarti la pagnotta come operatore ecologico socialmente utile, anziche' sta' a parassita' lo stipendio....























Scommetto che gli specchi a casa tua li hai levati perche' ogni volta che ce passavi davanti te sputavi in faccia!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometo nelle vostre disquisizione "leghiste" ma ve lo offro io un motivo di discussione, nella zona in cui abito la totalità dei comuni e la provincia hanno votato Lega ed hanno "mantenuto" nel tempo il voto alla Lega.
> Qualunque cosa si dica le giunte leghiste (io non sono leghista quindi non parlo per parzialità) fanno funzionare i servizi, il sociale e tutta quella serie di assistenze che comuni, provincie etc... hanno come competenze e che spesso le giunte di altri "colori politici" neppure filano.
> Ho detto spesso che si può non condividere qualunque fazione o idea, ma se in un comune hai presenti e referenti sindaco, assessori e consiglieri, se le attività sociali e le assistenze funzionano bene e se gli aiuti (fattivi) arrivano, le chiacchiere per la gente stanno a zero e se hanno avuto il riscontro ai loro bisogni se ne fottono di politica, faziosità e ragionamenti sociovattelapesca.
> Dove tutto è governato in modo ragionevolmente buono e rispondente, specie se raffrontato al resto della nazione.... più che deridere le forze politiche dovrebbero interrogarsi... c'è da piangere vedendo quello che altre, tanto più storicamente affermate e "sagge", combinano e sono al palo da decenni!
> ...


... calma sorella... calma... quando la lega lombarda e la lega veneta si presentarono alle elezioni dell'87, erano partiti assolutamente nuovi... insieme, presero circa 500.000 voti nelle regioni del nord... non gestivano assolutamente nulla... non avevano rappresentanza parlamentare... due anni dopo, nell''89, la sola Lega Nord, incassò, alle europee, circa 700.000 voti... nel 1992 incassava, alle politiche, 3.000.000 di voti al senato e 3.500.00 alla camera... fai tu... se pensi che un fenomeno così prorompente, possa essere spiegato a partire da un presunto "_buon governo_"... i movimenti localistici offrono IDENTITA'... avviene in tutto il mondo... questa è la chiave "_emozionale_" d'accesso al comportamento dell'elettorato... l'aveva capito anche Berlusconi... il quale, _razionalmente_, non dice un cazzo e proprone ancora di meno, escludendo la tutela dei sui affari... ma è molto astuto nel parlare alla "_pancia_" degli italiani... questo è il punto...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*......*

Lo vedi?Non capisci neanche l'ironia.....mi chiedo se ci sia un 'altra testa di minchia come te...disposto a difendere due criminali...come ferraro e scattone...io manderei in carcere pure te.....tanto chi ti piangerebbe?Compagno stai messo proprio male..e per fortuna che eri n'osso duro...!!!Te stanno aspetta principe der foro.....tu il foro ce l'hai in testa..e da quel foro è scappato via qundo eri piccino quel grammo de cervello che ti ritrovavi...!!!!


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma è molto astuto nel parlare alla "_pancia_" degli italiani... questo è il punto...


 
Esattamente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen gli ignoranti stanno dietro tutte le file... ma un conto e' credere alla sinistra che dimezzera' le tasse... alla destra che quadruplichera' gli stipendi... tutt'altro conto e' credere alla Lega... mi sembrano sue diversi livelli di cazzate...
> 
> La citazione del Dalai Lama e Ghandi non la capisco... io parlo di popolo ignorante... i portavoce raramente lo sono...
> 
> Un messaggio lo considero valido quando e' socialmente accettabile... se si usasse uno slogan "Stupra e vivrai piu' a lungo"... e funziona, il fatto che funzioni non lo rende VALIDO, lo rende solo funzionante... la Lega visibilmente "razzista" lancia messaggi per me non validi, perche' socialmente inaccettabili... il messaggio di Hitler ha funzionato... ma non mi venire a dire che fosse socialmente VALIDO...


... hi, hi, hi... calma, tu hai fatto un'equazione la quale lasciava intendere che per essere "credenti" bisogna essere anche un po' ignoranti... io ti ho dimostrato che fior fior di intellettuali e pensatori, sono credenti, credono in Dio, credono nelle religioni... se ritieni che un messaggio sia valido quando socialmente accettabile, mi devi spiegari come cazzo fai a dire che il messaggio leghista, con milioni di voti, non lo sia... o il messaggio Hitleriano, non lo sia stato... considerato che aveva un ampio consenso da parte della società tedesca... vedi, tu confondi il giudizio MORALE con le determinazioni SOCIALI di un fenomeno... sxe fai queste confusioni non ci capirai mai nulla...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Esimio...sto compagno koionazzo è convinto che siam la stessa persona...pensa te quanto è presente a se stesso sto demente.....!Chen ammettilo stermi li batte proprio tutti....li koionazzi!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma sorella... calma... quando la lega lombarda e la lega veneta si presentarono alle elezioni dell'87, erano partiti assolutamente nuovi... insieme, presero circa 500.000 voti nelle regioni del nord... non gestivano assolutamente nulla... non avevano rappresentanza parlamentare... due anni dopo, nell''89, la sola Lega Nord, incassò, alle europee, circa 700.000 voti... nel 1992 incassava, alle politiche, 3.000.000 di voti al senato e 3.500.00 alla camera... fai tu... se pensi che un fenomeno così prorompente, possa essere spiegato a partire da un presunto "_buon governo_"... *i movimenti localistici offrono IDENTITA'*... avviene in tutto il mondo... questa è la chiave "_emozionale_" d'accesso al comportamento dell'elettorato... l'aveva capito anche Berlusconi... il quale, _razionalmente_, non dice un cazzo e proprone ancora di meno, escludendo la tutela dei sui affari... ma è molto astuto nel parlare alla "_pancia_" degli italiani... questo è il punto...


c'e' anche questo, ma li' c'e' una mostruosa contraddizione ipocrita tipica del piu' becero bigottismo, essendo le zone di Bruja fondamentalmente cattoliche-bigotte ai massimi livelli e costituendo da sempre fabbrica di papi (Bergamo e Brescia).

E' uno spettacolo vedere alle 5 in autostrada colonne di pulmini di padroncini con gli schiavi marocchini che vengono a Milano a fare i magut' e la domenica in piazza al paese schifarli etcetcetc.

Sono solo indeciso se siano piu' o meno bigotti nel Varesotto....e' na' bella lotta comunque...


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Sono solo indeciso se siano piu' o meno bigotti nel Varesotto....e' na' bella lotta comunque...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dunque Chen...non definivo "puttanate" il senso e la ricerca del sacro che alberga nell'uomo. Pensavo fosse ovvio, ma evidentemente sbagliavo io a crederlo. Sul motivo di questo "bisogno" si sono scritte milioni di parole e tante sono le teorie che tentano di spiegarlo.
> Con quella parola intendevo il farsi segare il cervello da un apparato di potere antico 2000 anni che, a mio modo di vedere, di religioso ha sempre avuto ben poco.
> Inoltre, si svuotano le chiese e crollano le vocazioni...e proprio qui nell'assetato occidente (importiamo parroci dal terzo modo perchè li fame ed ignoranza forniscono ancora materiale umano a santa madre chiesa). Come si lega questo fatto al bisogno di significazione dell'uomo massificato?
> Il Ratzi vorrebbe invertire questo fenomeno con la messa in latino e qualche lezione di filosofia? Ok, nella vita è giusto essere ottimisti


... bene, condividiamo questo punto: nell'uomo alberga un bisogno di trascendenza... di significanza che va oltre la materialità... come rispondiamo a questo bisogno?... la società moderna NON risponde a questo bisogno... la società moderna, ha trasformato il cittadino in "_consumatore_"... questo modello è evidentemente alla frutta... che dovrebbe fare Ratzinger?... secondo me, quello che sta facendo... prepararsi, in qualche modo (giusto o sbagliato, lo vedremo...), a raccogliere i cocci... ora chiedo a te, che cazzo sta facendo il mondo cosiddetto laico, la politica di sinistra, gli ometti dalla "r" moscia, i pezzenti con i baffetti, entrati in parlamento con le _toppe sul culo_ e usciti con le barche a vela Icarus?... che stanno facendo per affrontare la crisi della modernità, dei significati, del senso?... dimmi...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo vedi?Non capisci neanche l'ironia.....mi chiedo se ci sia un 'altra testa di minchia come te...disposto a difendere due criminali...come ferraro e scattone...io manderei in carcere pure te.....tanto chi ti piangerebbe?Compagno stai messo proprio male..e per fortuna che eri n'osso duro...!!!Te stanno aspetta principe der foro.....tu il foro ce l'hai in testa..e da quel foro è scappato via qundo eri piccino quel grammo de cervello che ti ritrovavi...!!!!


vedi caro, te sarai concentrato piu' sulla decodifica del medico che te prescrive la cura che su cio' che ho detto io riguardo ai killer....

forse te sei distratto perche' spaventato dal capo che t'ha aperto di scatto la porta!























Ao' la circolare in azienda che vieta l'uso personale  del pc e' sufficiente per il licenziamento per giusta causa, quindi sei pregato poi d'abbozza' e nun anna' a rompe li cojoni ai sindacati per il reintegro, te' capi' senza spina dorsale?


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> c'e' anche questo, ma li' c'e' una mostruosa contraddizione ipocrita tipica del piu' becero bigottismo, essendo le zone di Bruja fondamentalmente cattoliche-bigotte ai massimi livelli e costituendo da sempre fabbrica di papi (Bergamo e Brescia).
> 
> E' uno spettacolo vedere alle 5 in autostrada colonne di pulmini di padroncini con gli schiavi marocchini che vengono a Milano a fare i magut' e la domenica in piazza al paese schifarli etcetcetc.
> 
> Sono solo indeciso se siano piu' o meno bigotti nel Varesotto....e' na' bella lotta comunque...


... benissimo... e chi dice di no?... il problema è che tu non vedi oltre la punta del tuo naso... come mai si è giunti a questo?... come mai sono stati lasciati SPAZI liberi alla fuga centripeta del localismo, dell'egoismo, del giardinetto di casa propria... come mai?... a questo bisogna rispondere... e allora vedrai le GRAVISSIME RESPONSABILITA' storiche della sinistra italiana SALOTTIERA... dalla "r" moscia... la sinistra connivente... quella dell'occupazione, assieme alla destra, della RAI, delle istituzioni, delle amministrazioni... quella che va in barca a vela... quella che vota gli aumenti di stipendio ai parlamentari, assieme al centro-destra... quella che sistema i propri figli, i nipoti, fidanzate, troie... nelle università, in RAI, nei consigli di amministrazione delle aziende pubbliche...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*koionazzo*

A koionazzo mio...ma allora a te te piace fa le figure de merda?fortunatamente ncio capi...e mi è stata sempre chiara na cosa:Non iscrivermi mai ai sindacati...gente nullafacente...koionazzi...che invecce di tutelar gli interessi della comunita son sempre in aspettativa sindacale....chi lavora...chi fa il proprio dovere non ha bisogno der sindacato...caro koionazzo...se fosse per me tu staresti sotto i ponti con le pezze ar culo e la foto di bertinotti fra le mani....!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene, condividiamo questo punto: nell'uomo alberga un bisogno di trascendenza... di significanza che va oltre la materialità... come rispondiamo a questo bisogno?... la società moderna NON risponde a questo bisogno... la società moderna, ha trasformato il cittadino in "_consumatore_"... questo modello è evidentemente alla frutta... che dovrebbe fare Ratzinger?... secondo me, quello che sta facendo... prepararsi, in qualche modo (giusto o sbagliato, lo vedremo...), a raccogliere i cocci... ora chiedo a te, che cazzo sta facendo il mondo cosiddetto laico, la politica di sinistra, gli ometti dalla "r" moscia, *i pezzenti con i baffetti, entrati in parlamento con le toppe sul culo e usciti con le barche a vela Icarus?... che stanno facendo per affrontare la crisi della modernità, dei significati, del senso?...* dimmi...


condivido ed auspico IO un repulisti derattizzante ma l'infestazione oramai e' totale dato che il cibo per i topi arriva dagli altri topi per aumentare la colonia.

Ma la ricetta del papa, che praticamente dice a chi nasce povero ed oppresso di non ribellarsi a questo status perche' sara' ricompensato post-mortem, mentre reitera l'invito-obbligo ai ricchi di spogliarsi di tutto per donare ai poveri (????) e per otenere la grazia di Dio, con loro intercessione ingrassante e ricottara, pensi che sia/sara' la ricetta giusta?

Possibile?Sono autorizzato a nutrire qualche dubbio??


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> censurato


*... sei antisemita per caso?... ho letto ora quello che hai scritto... lo ritengo di una gravità inaudita e mi meraviglio che nessuno sia intervenuto per dirti che sei una persona davvero schifosa... lo sai quante persone sono morte in Israele?... lo sai, CRETINO?... hai mai visto un corpo dilaniato da un'esplosione? IMBECILLE!... hai mai visto bambini e bambine saltare in aria?... una braccio di qua e una gamba di là?... li hai mai visti?... CRETINO!... e tu avresti 51 anni?... sei solo un CRETINO!... stai attento a quello che scrivi... stai molto attento... CRETINO! *


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... sei antisemita per caso?... ho letto ora quello che hai scritto... lo ritengo di una gravità inaudita e mi meraviglio che nessuno sia intervenuto per dirti che sei una persona davvero schifosa... lo sai quante persone sono morte in Israele?... lo sai, CRETINO?... hai mai visto un corpo dilaniato da un'esplosione? IMBECILLE!... hai mai visto bambini e bambine saltare in aria?... una braccio di qua e una gamba di là?... li hai mai visti?... CRETINO!... e tu avresti 51 anni?... sei solo un CRETINO!... stai attento a quello che scrivi... stai molto attento... CRETINO! *


 
per una volta condivido in toto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> per una volta condivido in toto...


... MA TI RENDI CONTO?... HO VISTO AMICI MIEI CARISSIMI RACCOLTI A PEZZI PER LA STRADA... PUTTANA EVA... MI VIENE DA PIANGERE...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> per una volta condivido in toto...


CIAO. 
IO ME NE VADO...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... benissimo... e chi dice di no?... il problema è che tu non vedi oltre la punta del tuo naso... come mai si è giunti a questo?... come mai sono stati lasciati SPAZI liberi alla fuga centripeta del localismo, dell'egoismo, del giardinetto di casa propria... come mai?... a questo bisogna rispondere... e allora vedrai le GRAVISSIME RESPONSABILITA' storiche della sinistra italiana SALOTTIERA... dalla "r" moscia... la sinistra connivente... quella dell'occupazione, assieme alla destra, della RAI, delle istituzioni, delle amministrazioni... quella che va in barca a vela... quella che vota gli aumenti di stipendio ai parlamentari, assieme al centro-destra... quella che sistema i propri figli, i nipoti, fidanzate, troie... nelle università, in RAI, nei consigli di amministrazione delle aziende pubbliche...


la sinistra radicalchic, per intenderci... che di sinistra non solo non ha più i programmi ma nemmeno il senso di appartenenza...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> CIAO.
> IO ME NE VADO...


 
non è da te.
e non serve...di imbecilli che parlano senza ragion veduta è pieno il mondo...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Guarda che io l'avevo notato...purtroppo questo è un maiale e non mi capacito di come cazzo sia possibile che gli si permetta di continuar a scrivere!Sei un porco...credimi spero di incontrarti da qualche parte....caro sterminatorr per prenderti a calci nel culo..!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... sei antisemita per caso?... ho letto ora quello che hai scritto... lo ritengo di una gravità inaudita e mi meraviglio che nessuno sia intervenuto per dirti che sei una persona davvero schifosa... lo sai quante persone sono morte in Israele?... lo sai, CRETINO?... hai mai visto un corpo dilaniato da un'esplosione? IMBECILLE!... hai mai visto bambini e bambine saltare in aria?... una braccio di qua e una gamba di là?... li hai mai visti?... CRETINO!... e tu avresti 51 anni?... sei solo un CRETINO!... stai attento a quello che scrivi... stai molto attento... CRETINO! *


Cen, hai tutte le ragioni del mondo per sentirti giustamente offeso - sia che tu sia ebreo che anche no-.
però non fermarti alla sola questione ebraica... perché nel mondo sono tanti i bambini che saltano per aria con le bombe... anche i bambini palestinesi saltano per aria e in africa restano menomati, quando non muoiono, grazie alle bombe fabbricate in modo da sembrare giocattoli... che poi queste bombe le costruiscano in una valle lombarda pare a tutti cosa di cui non curarsi troppo...

PS: io credo che Stermi scherzasse, anche se con queste cose non si dovrebbe scherzare mai...


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... benissimo... e chi dice di no?... il problema è che tu non vedi oltre la punta del tuo naso... come mai si è giunti a questo?... come mai sono stati lasciati SPAZI liberi alla fuga centripeta del localismo, dell'egoismo, del giardinetto di casa propria... come mai?... a questo bisogna rispondere... e allora vedrai le GRAVISSIME RESPONSABILITA' storiche della sinistra italiana SALOTTIERA... dalla "r" moscia... la sinistra connivente... quella dell'occupazione, assieme alla destra, della RAI, delle istituzioni, delle amministrazioni... quella che va in barca a vela... quella che vota gli aumenti di stipendio ai parlamentari, assieme al centro-destra... quella che sistema i propri figli, i nipoti, fidanzate, troie... nelle università, in RAI, nei consigli di amministrazione delle aziende pubbliche...


 
Perchè la sinistra salottiera, radical chic, che porta il dolce vita...che orrore la cravatta!!! che va a teatro, al cinema, non guarda la televisione, legge solo La Repubblica...e forse neanche quella, compra il Sole 24 ore, ma tanto non lo legge e se lo legge non lo capisce, che manda i figli alla scuola pubblica,(partoriti al Fatebenefratelli o in cliniche gestiti da preti o monache) ma spende l'ira di dio in lezioni private, che oraganizza ai bambini le feste "povere", con l'animatore che costa 200 euro all'ora, che non va in vacanza nei villaggi...no..troppa gente, ma negli agriturismi (per modo di dire!), che non mette in regola la filippina (tanto di tasse ne pago già abbastanza!) in realtà era un fenomeno di costume, non il risultato di una scelta politica...
la sinistra Hegeliana? Marx, Engels..e chi sono? Loro leggevano la mazzantini, le interviste a U. Eco...perchè fa fico, fa chic...ma la sinistra di cui tu parli Chen non esisteva se non come classe medio borghese. Non poteva preoccuparsi di politica, se non era di estrazione politica.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, hai tutte le ragioni del mondo per sentirti giustamente offeso - sia che tu sia ebreo che anche no-.
> però non fermarti alla sola questione ebraica... perché nel mondo sono tanti i bambini che saltano per aria con le bombe... anche i bambini palestinesi saltano per aria e in africa restano menomati, quando non muoiono, grazie alle bombe fabbricate in modo da sembrare giocattoli... che poi queste bombe le costruiscano in una valle lombarda pare a tutti cosa di cui non curarsi troppo...
> 
> *PS: io credo che Stermi scherzasse, anche se con queste cose non si dovrebbe scherzare mai...*





lasciamo perdere...chi è in grado di scherzare su queste cose è solo UN PIRLA


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*

NON SI PUO' scherzare su eccidi di massa.


Ci sono degli argomenti di cui non si può parlare in questo modo.

Facile uccidere con le parole e poi dire SCHERZAVO. molto facile.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*anna a*

MA STAI ZITTA!Scherzava?siete 3 imbecilli...faccio fatica a capire chi è più demente dell'altro...ma se vi metto sullo stesso piano certo non sbaglio...tu stermi e marì!!!CHE SCHIFO!!!


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, hai tutte le ragioni del mondo per sentirti giustamente offeso - sia che tu sia ebreo che anche no-.
> però non fermarti alla sola questione ebraica... perché nel mondo sono tanti i bambini che saltano per aria con le bombe... anche i bambini palestinesi saltano per aria e in africa restano menomati, quando non muoiono, grazie alle bombe fabbricate in modo da sembrare giocattoli... che poi queste bombe le costruiscano in una valle lombarda pare a tutti cosa di cui non curarsi troppo...
> 
> PS: io credo che Stermi scherzasse, anche se con queste cose non si dovrebbe scherzare mai...


 
Quoto.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quoto.


 
La guerra è terribile da qualunque parte la si guardi...MA ORA PER FAVORE STENDIAMO UN VELO PIETOSO:
Abbiate il buo gusto di cambiare argomento....


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene, condividiamo questo punto: nell'uomo alberga un bisogno di trascendenza... di significanza che va oltre la materialità... come rispondiamo a questo bisogno?... la società moderna NON risponde a questo bisogno... la società moderna, ha trasformato il cittadino in "_consumatore_"... questo modello è evidentemente alla frutta... che dovrebbe fare Ratzinger?... secondo me, quello che sta facendo... prepararsi, in qualche modo (giusto o sbagliato, lo vedremo...), a raccogliere i cocci... ora chiedo a te, che cazzo sta facendo il mondo cosiddetto laico, la politica di sinistra, gli ometti dalla "r" moscia, i pezzenti con i baffetti, entrati in parlamento con le _toppe sul culo_ e usciti con le barche a vela Icarus?... che stanno facendo per affrontare la crisi della modernità, dei significati, del senso?... dimmi...


Premessa: intanto non ridurrei il mondo laico a quattro gatti di politici italiani, che appunto nel cosiddetto mondo contano come il due di picche quando regna denari. Mediare merda e cioccolata non mi sembra corretto, soprattutto se poi vogliamo paragonare questa media risultante, ad un'autorità mondiale (che si autoproclama addirittura universale) come il cristianesimo.Che il Ratzi si prepari a raccogliere cocci rotti per rifare vasi nuovi a forza di colla stantia e dogmatica è vero. Che possa riuscirci è un altro discorso. La ragione segue il "let it be"...non da significati assoluti, confidando che i cocci si riutilizzeranno  per fare cose nuove. Il senso? Nessuno. Ognuno lo deve trovare da solo...altrimenti se preferisce, si può consegnare al tedesco, ai bossi e ai d'alema...


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il senso? Nessuno. Ognuno lo deve trovare da solo...altrimenti se preferisce, si può consegnare al tedesco, ai bossi e ai d'alema...


 



































Impegnandosi e delegando meno.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> MA STAI ZITTA!Scherzava?siete 3 imbecilli...faccio fatica a capire chi è più demente dell'altro...ma se vi metto sullo stesso piano certo non sbaglio...tu stermi e marì!!!CHE SCHIFO!!!



Il mio "SCHIFO" e' tutto per te ... cosa c'entro io mo mezzo stronzo?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> lasciamo perdere...chi è in grado di scherzare su queste cose è solo UN PIRLA


non ho mica detto che sia giusto scherzare su queste cose... dico solo che frasi del genere sono ormai all'ordine del giorno ovunque.
allo stadio leggi che striscioni scrivono? nei bar e ovunque... 
io Stermi lo conosco da anni e so che è facile allo scherzo pesante... e lo so che sbaglia perché dicendo certe cose è facilissimo che qualcuno si offenda, anche a ragione, ovviamente...


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, hai tutte le ragioni del mondo per sentirti giustamente offeso - sia che tu sia ebreo che anche no-.
> però non fermarti alla sola questione ebraica... perché nel mondo sono tanti i bambini che saltano per aria con le bombe... anche i bambini palestinesi saltano per aria e in africa restano menomati, quando non muoiono, grazie alle bombe fabbricate in modo da sembrare giocattoli... che poi queste bombe le costruiscano in una valle lombarda pare a tutti cosa di cui non curarsi troppo...
> 
> PS: io credo che Stermi scherzasse, anche se con queste cose non si dovrebbe scherzare mai...



Anna, ma te lo vuoi ficcare in testa che esistono MORTI di serie A, e morti di serie b, c, d?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA STAI ZITTA!Scherzava?siete 3 imbecilli...faccio fatica a capire chi è più demente dell'altro...ma se vi metto sullo stesso piano certo non sbaglio...tu stermi e marì!!!CHE SCHIFO!!!


ha parlat o sceriff di tradimento..


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*mari*

Vergognati..questo è l'osso duro...e l'amichetto che ti difende e che difendevi..quando mi hai dato del senza palle perche ne avevo paura...l'abbiam visto tutti poi....chi è, e come l'ho preso a calci in culo!!!Chiudo pure io perche fate veramente schifo!!!!Siete degni uno dell'altro!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... benissimo... e chi dice di no?... il problema è che tu non vedi oltre la punta del tuo naso... come mai si è giunti a questo?... come mai sono stati lasciati SPAZI liberi alla fuga centripeta del localismo, dell'egoismo, del giardinetto di casa propria... come mai?... a questo bisogna rispondere... e allora vedrai le GRAVISSIME RESPONSABILITA' storiche della sinistra italiana SALOTTIERA... dalla "r" moscia... la sinistra connivente... quella dell'occupazione, assieme alla destra, della RAI, delle istituzioni, delle amministrazioni... quella che va in barca a vela... quella che vota gli aumenti di stipendio ai parlamentari, assieme al centro-destra... quella che sistema i propri figli, i nipoti, fidanzate, troie... nelle università, in RAI, nei consigli di amministrazione delle aziende pubbliche...


io ti posso rispondere con una risposta semplice semplice che potrebbe essere anche banale....

disinformazione/menefreghismo del popolo bue ed arrivismo fatto a sistema.

Io ritengo vero ed applicabile il detto...la verita' vi rendera' liberi, solo che costa fatica arrivare a 'sta verita' perche' il sistema non te la consegna su un piatto d'argento ma anzi ti anestetizza in modo da non potertela andare a cercare.....

Ti diro', col qualunquismo dilagante, anche presente qui, quale specchio in sedicesimo della realta' esterna, inevitabilmente il sistema avra' modo di autoalimentarsi e sostenersi, inducendoti a credere che determinate cose le ottieni solo se entri in determinate "conventicole" e solo per grazia ricevuta....

Non eri anche tu per debellare la mediocrita'?

Beh lo sono anch'io, perche' considero il mediocre come un servo della gleba, non avendo capacita' che puo' mettere in crisi il sistema perche', per la stragrande maggioranza di pecore, non ha la consapevolezza, magari in modo autoindotto, di avere le qualita' per emergere autoconvincendosi della necessarieta' dell'appoggio.

Informarsi, informarsi ed informarsi ed INDIGNARSI, anche a costo di sparare sulla propria parte e' l'unico modo per far cominciare a kagare sotto i vari Signori che ormai il popolo se s'inkazza so' kazzi amarissimi.

Guarda alle "prove tecniche" di Grillo o di Piero Ricca che comincia a sputtanare in piazza i Signori.

Ecco, tutti dovremmo cominciare ad indignarci e fare un piccolo gesto che non ci costa un kazzo di fatica, ogni volta che entriamo in contatto con il potere per sputtanarlo.

Una bella, crassa e sonora PERNACCHIA! (alla Toto')

Infatti sono per la riscoperta e rivalutazione della pernacchia quale mezzo di lotta non violenta e democratica.

E tanto per cominciare e dare l'esempio, al tuo alter-ego di Oscuro ed anche a te per i tuoi "sconfinamenti" da ego ipertrofico....


PPPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vergognati..questo è l'osso duro...e l'amichetto che ti difende e che difendevi..quando mi hai dato del senza palle perche ne avevo paura...l'abbiam visto tutti poi....chi è, e come l'ho preso a calci in culo!!!Chiudo pure io perche fate veramente schifo!!!!Siete degni uno dell'altro!!



PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vergognati..questo è l'osso duro...e l'amichetto che ti difende e che difendevi..quando mi hai dato del senza palle perche ne avevo paura...l'abbiam visto tutti poi....chi è, e come l'ho preso a calci in culo!!!Chiudo pure io perche fate veramente schifo!!!!Siete degni uno dell'altro!!









dai finiamola qua... per favore...


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> PPPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A koionazzo mio...ma allora a te te piace fa le figure de merda?fortunatamente ncio capi...e mi è stata sempre chiara na cosa:Non iscrivermi mai ai sindacati...gente nullafacente...koionazzi...che invecce di tutelar gli interessi della comunita son sempre in aspettativa sindacale....chi lavora...chi fa il proprio dovere non ha bisogno der sindacato...caro koionazzo...se fosse per me tu staresti sotto i ponti con le pezze ar culo e la foto di bertinotti fra le mani....!!!!


bene allora parati ben bene il kulo, perche' il tuo capo ha il "diritto" di ravanare anche nella tua posta elettronica...

ti ripeto parassita, poi nun te mette a piagne contro il padrone se giustamente te da un calcio in kulo!

E qui ti diro' che sarei per una cura Ichino...pensa te e tu saresti er primo!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*61*

61 anni...prrrrrrr la tua idiozia non ha limiti 61 anni.....sanza parole!!!VERGOGNATEVI!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> NON SI PUO' scherzare su eccidi di massa.
> 
> 
> Ci sono degli argomenti di cui non si può parlare in questo modo.
> ...









detto da te poi...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*koionazzo*

Sei veramente un maiale...e mi fermo qui....!!!ESco pure io!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> 61 anni...prrrrrrr la tua idiozia non ha limiti 61 anni.....sanza parole!!!VERGOGNATEVI!


ARRIVI SOLO FINO A 61? ALLORA VAI A SCUOLA STRONZETTO ... IO SONO ORGOGLIOSA DEI MIEI 61ANNI ... VORREI VEDERE TE ALLA MIA ETA, MA MI SA CHE NON CI ARRIVERAI ILLUSO

*

PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*anna*

Anna fai presente a questo maiale tuo amico...che forse sta minacciando la persona sbagliata....sicuramente sbagliata.....chiudiamola qui...che è meglio!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... sei antisemita per caso?... ho letto ora quello che hai scritto... lo ritengo di una gravità inaudita e mi meraviglio che nessuno sia intervenuto per dirti che sei una persona davvero schifosa... lo sai quante persone sono morte in Israele?... lo sai, CRETINO?... hai mai visto un corpo dilaniato da un'esplosione? IMBECILLE!... hai mai visto bambini e bambine saltare in aria?... una braccio di qua e una gamba di là?... li hai mai visti?... CRETINO!... e tu avresti 51 anni?... sei solo un CRETINO!... stai attento a quello che scrivi... stai molto attento... CRETINO! *


ehi come ti scaldi.....



















senti un po' te sei l'unico ed autorizzato a devastare le teste qui sopra??? E mo' fai la vittima ???

Proprio da te ,  non me lo sarei aspettato, che kazzo di samurai sei?

Se proprio mi trascini e stravolgi il senso che volevo dare a quelle battute dato il rapporto che si' e' instaurato tra noi due, non essendo antisemita ma solo contrario ai dirigenti Israeliani che non si fanno scrupolo di adottare le stesse tecniche "subite" da Hitler....di Sabra e Shatila non hai colpe da farti perdonare??? ...Il porco di Sharon punito per fortuna da Dio gia' su questa terra, non ha sulla coscienza migliaia di bambini-donne ed anziani e non ha mai chiesto scusa alla storia?

Di come gli israeliani abbiano deviato il Giordano, per chiudere i rubinetti (idem l'elettricita') ai palestinesi in caso di rappresaglie....nulla da dichiarare???

Di come si siano fottuti per anni le rimesse dei palestinesi facendoli crepare di fame con l'ONU che si girava dall'altra parte, niente da dichiarare???

Dei coloni che SPARANDO si sono impossessati delle terre, niente da dichiarare???


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei veramente un maiale...e mi fermo qui....!!!ESco pure io!!!


si ma non dalla tazza, non c'e' una porta in quel cesso di ufficio in cui parassiti lo stipendio?


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Impegnandosi e *delegando meno*.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che io l'avevo notato...purtroppo questo è un maiale e non mi capacito di come cazzo sia possibile che gli si permetta di continuar a scrivere!Sei un porco...*credimi spero di incontrarti da qualche parte....caro sterminatorr per prenderti a calci nel culo..!!*!


ah se sei convinto di riuscirci....prova!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho mica detto che sia giusto scherzare su queste cose... dico solo che frasi del genere sono ormai all'ordine del giorno ovunque.
> allo stadio leggi che striscioni scrivono? nei bar e ovunque...
> io Stermi lo conosco da anni e so che è facile allo scherzo pesante... e lo so che sbaglia perché dicendo certe cose è facilissimo che qualcuno si offenda, anche a ragione, ovviamente...


forse nessuno di chi si scandalizza, conosce l'auto-ironia di Moni Ovadia...infatti la battuta sul gas e' sua detta nei suoi spettacoli!

Ma d'altronde nun me meraviglia lo scandalo a senso unico pro-israele...ed il 3d infatti le' propi ad hoc!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> forse nessuno di chi si scandalizza, conosce l'auto-ironia di Moni Ovadia...infatti la battuta sul gas e' sua detta nei suoi spettacoli!
> 
> Ma d'altronde nun me meraviglia lo scandalo a senso unico pro-israele...ed il 3d infatti le' propi ad hoc!


STERMI' LASCIA PERDERE ... dovresti leggere Chen in vecchi post, dove denigrava quelli con bassi salari, ex comunitari e via dicendo ... passiamo ad altro va.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vergognati..questo è l'osso duro...e l'amichetto che ti difende e che difendevi..quando mi hai dato del senza palle perche ne avevo paura...l'abbiam visto tutti poi....chi è, e come l'ho preso a calci in culo!!!Chiudo pure io perche fate veramente schifo!!!!Siete degni uno dell'altro!!


calci in kulo? ?????

Per me e' la cura a cui sei sottoposto da fallito e frustrato in ufficio da mane a sera....e scommetto che stai postando anche in piedi!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> STERMI' LASCIA PERDERE ... dovresti leggere Chen in vecchi post, dove denigrava quelli con bassi salari, ex comunitari e via dicendo ... passiamo ad altro va.


ma e' proprio il DISPREZZO regalato a piene mani dal kazzone che mi ha sfruculiato la meninge... (oltre al prudermi le mani...)


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> forse nessuno di chi si scandalizza, conosce l'auto-ironia di Moni Ovadia...infatti la battuta sul gas e' sua detta nei suoi spettacoli!
> 
> Ma d'altronde nun me meraviglia lo scandalo a senso unico pro-israele...ed il 3d infatti le' propi ad hoc!


"L'ebreo che ride"...bellissimo, ho sia il libro che il vhs!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "L'ebreo che ride"...bellissimo, ho sia il libro che il vhs!


... non fare ironia, che se no sei messo anche tu nella lista degli "SCHIFOSI"


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "L'ebreo che ride"...bellissimo, ho sia il libro che il vhs!


ao' MM famo cosi'....

tu sei UFFICIALMENTE ESCLUSO IN ETERNO, da ogni mia citazione o riferimento.....

per acquisiti, conosciuti e dimostrati meriti sul "campo"....

Potresti accontentarti del grado di Maresciallo di corpo d'armata???

Hai problemi di corpo???


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma e' proprio il DISPREZZO regalato a piene mani dal kazzone che mi ha sfruculiato la meninge... (oltre al prudermi le mani...)



Stermi' sai chi ci voleva stamane qua dentro in questo post?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' sai chi ci voleva stamane qua dentro in questo post?


er Guttalax!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non fare ironia, che se no sei messo anche tu nella lista degli "SCHIFOSI"


...me ne sono sempre fottuto delle "liste" in cui mi mettono. L'importante è non riconoscerle, e soprattutto....non essere noi a iscriverci!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' MM famo cosi'....
> 
> tu sei UFFICIALMENTE ESCLUSO IN ETERNO, da ogni mia citazione o riferimento.....
> 
> ...


Feldmaresciallo? Ok! Vado a procurarmi un monocolo e il frustino di pelle d'ippopotamo


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...me ne sono sempre fottuto delle "liste" in cui mi mettono. L'importante è non riconoscerle, e soprattutto....non essere noi a iscriverci!


I D E M !


Posso farti una domanda?


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> I D E M !
> 
> 
> Posso farti una domanda?


Certo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo.


Ma perche' "buio" si e' fissato con i miei tanto cari 61anni?

*PERCHE'???*


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo.


ke kazzo ce fai qua?


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ke kazzo ce fai qua?


*... a parte questo *


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma perche' "buio" si e' fissato con i miei tanto cari 61anni?
> 
> *PERCHE'???*


Non so...forse il numero 61 cabalisticamente ha qualche particolare significato...
Fossero 69.....


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so...forse il numero 61 cabalisticamente ha qualche particolare significato...
> * Fossero 69...*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Che fai, la lista? ... prendi nota???


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Che fai, la lista?* ... prendi nota???


non sia mai...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> NON SI PUO' scherzare su eccidi di massa.
> 
> 
> Ci sono degli argomenti di cui non si può parlare in questo modo.
> ...


Scusa ma allora a cosa *alludevi*(viscida allusione) quando hai scritto che l'Etna e il Vesuvio sono *socialmente utili*?

La coerenza l'hai lasciata a casa? Ma tu leggi che cazzo scrivi? Sempre piu' in basso...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora a cosa *alludevi*(viscida allusione) quando hai scritto che l'Etna e il Vesuvio sono *socialmente utili*?
> 
> La coerenza l'hai lasciata a casa? Ma tu leggi che cazzo scrivi? Sempre piu' in basso...


anche in questo caso non potrei essere più d'accordo..


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora a cosa *alludevi*(viscida allusione) quando hai scritto che l'Etna e il Vesuvio sono *socialmente utili*?
> 
> La coerenza l'hai lasciata a casa? Ma tu leggi che cazzo scrivi? Sempre piu' in basso...


siccome me piaceno i nummeri, faccio anche il contabbile....me ricordo anche un ASSASSINA a chi aborti', da fanatica bigotta clerico etctect imbottita de puttanate!!

o me so' sbajato de forum?


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora a cosa *alludevi*(viscida allusione) quando hai scritto che l'Etna e il Vesuvio sono *socialmente utili*?
> 
> *La coerenza* l'hai lasciata a casa? Ma tu leggi che cazzo scrivi? Sempre piu' in basso...


Letti...ma tu vedi coerenza da qualche parte...dico, nel mondo reale? E ti aspetti davvero di trovarla in questo final fantasy?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Letti...ma tu vedi coerenza da qualche parte...dico, nel mondo reale? E ti aspetti davvero di trovarla in questo final fantasy?


Moltimodi ma io mi riferisco al _minimo sindacale di coerenza_... scrivere schifezze megagalattiche pseudo razziste... e tre post dopo fare la predica alla Schindler's List!!!

Qui si va ai confini della realta'!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma perche' "buio" si e' fissato con i miei tanto cari 61anni?
> 
> *PERCHE'???*


mica solo con il 61... anche con il 51 e il 45..













ce li giochiamo al lotto?

ma su che ruota?


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica solo con il 61... anche con il 51 e il 45..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sulla ruota "uscura", al buio


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi ma io mi riferisco al _minimo sindacale di coerenza_... scrivere schifezze megagalattiche pseudo razziste... e tre post dopo fare la predica alla Schindler's List!!!
> 
> Qui si va ai confini della realta'!


...ma ti meravigli davvero o fai solo finta???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io queste cose le sento e le vedo ogni momento...ma non su un forum di cornuti e cornificatori, nel mondo reale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un pachiderma-ateo-devoto che inneggia alla guerra e aborra gli aborti, neodemocratici che attaccano i giudici peggio del nano pelato, rifiuti che dovrebbero smaltire spazzatura, papi ubiqui che si lamentano di non avere spazi...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*i tacchi delle mie scarpe non fanno sciopero.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora a cosa *alludevi*(viscida allusione) quando hai scritto che l'Etna e il Vesuvio sono *socialmente utili*?
> 
> La coerenza l'hai lasciata a casa? Ma tu leggi che cazzo scrivi? Sempre piu' in basso...


mi piace la geologia.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma ti meravigli davvero o fai solo finta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Contrada che vuole/pretente di uscire dal carcere:

http://www.ansa.it/site/notizie/regioni/campania/news/2008-01-16_116167564.html


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> siccome me piaceno i nummeri, faccio anche il contabbile....me ricordo anche un ASSASSINA a chi aborti', da fanatica bigotta clerico etctect imbottita de puttanate!!
> 
> o me so' sbajato de forum?


 

 quello che tua madre per fortuna tua non fece 51 anni fa.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mi piace la geologia.


...tipo Ercolano e Pompei, scommetto


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... Contrada che vuole/pretente di uscire dal carcere:
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/site/notizie/regioni/campania/news/2008-01-16_116167564.html


Prima o poi la grazia o qualcosa di simile gliela danno, garantito al limone!


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*il cervelo della nonnetta partorisce scarpe in sciopero*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi ma io mi riferisco al _minimo sindacale di coerenza_... scrivere schifezze megagalattiche pseudo razziste... e tre post dopo fare la predica alla Schindler's List!!!
> 
> Qui si va ai confini della realta'!


 



















non pseudorazziste....


razziste proprio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  leggi meglio lettrice che legge poco e male


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> quello che tua madre *per fortuna* tua non fece 51 anni fa.


Sofocle non sarebbe d'accordo con te.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*ricorsi storici degli eventi naturali.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...tipo Ercolano e Pompei, scommetto


 
siiiii, affascinante.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Prima o poi la grazia o qualcosa di simile gliela danno, garantito al limone!


... ma lui rifiuta la grazia, dice ch'e' innocente


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sofocle non sarebbe d'accordo con te.


 
eh, sai.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ww Sofocle allora.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> quello che tua madre per fortuna tua non fece 51 anni fa.


Infatti, ha i muscoli delle cosce atrofizzati dalla nascita e stare a gambe aperte per ore per l'intervento, nun glja faceva!

Peccato si e' esercitata poco!Poca palestra... gliel'ho sempre detto!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma lui rifiuta la grazia, dice ch'e' innocente


...Sofri docet


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Enzo*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Infatti, ha i muscoli delle cosce atrofizzati dalla nascita e stare a gambe aperte per ore per l'intervento, nun glja faceva!
> 
> Peccato si e' esercitata poco!Poca palestra... gliel'ho sempre detto!


 
vedo che tratti molto bene le donne.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...Sofri docet


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Stavo aspettando....*



chensamurai ha detto:


> *... sei antisemita per caso?... ho letto ora quello che hai scritto... lo ritengo di una gravità inaudita e mi meraviglio che nessuno sia intervenuto per dirti che sei una persona davvero schifosa... lo sai quante persone sono morte in Israele?... lo sai, CRETINO?... hai mai visto un corpo dilaniato da un'esplosione? IMBECILLE!... hai mai visto bambini e bambine saltare in aria?... una braccio di qua e una gamba di là?... li hai mai visti?... CRETINO!... e tu avresti 51 anni?... sei solo un CRETINO!... stai attento a quello che scrivi... stai molto attento... CRETINO! *


 
Pare che esista un razzismo becero e uno "comme-il-faut"....
Quanto a ciò che mi hai detto..... ma tu veramente hai mai visto un politico italiano di successo che non abbia parlato alle pance piuttosto che alle teste della gente dopo Gramsci e De Gasperi?????!!!   Se così fosse sei davvero un ottimista....
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (17 Gennaio 2008)

Io ci ho preso due lauree alla sapienza...e che fatica capirci qualcosa lì dentro...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma ti meravigli davvero o fai solo finta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no che poi, mi interesserebbe sapere quanti sono a conoscenza che il porco-elefantiaco e' figlio di una delle segretarie/braccio destro di Togliatti, mentre lui era dirigente PCI a Torino insieme a Fassino (che tra l'altro ha studiato dai Gesuiti...vabbe') ed il padre di Ferrara, Maurizio e' passato alla storia per un commento fantastico quando vide i kazzoni bigotti e papalini che sfilavano nei cortei contro il divorzio:....

"E pensa' che dovemo lotta' pure pe' sti stronzi!"







































Sorvolo sul fatto che fosse a libro paga, prima della Cia e mo' del vaticano quale membro, anzi MEMBRO e pure SUPER de CL ed Opus Pocus!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> non pseudorazziste....
> 
> 
> razziste proprio
> ...


Guarda che quella che non sa leggere sei tu... o se sai leggere non cogli il senso... e comunque ti manca l'educazione necessaria per capire che il PSEUDO lascia il beneficio del dubbio...

Come volevasi dimostrare la Lega fa presa sugli ignoranti disadattati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie Cat


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> vedo che tratti molto bene le donne.


????

questa me la devi spiega'...abbi pazienza, nun so' leghista!Me manca la vostra rapidita'.....ad arza' er gommito!


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Così giusto per sapere...*

Cosa ne pensate del separatismo.....????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*imparo da te o donna istruita e mai sboccata*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che quella che non sa leggere sei tu... o se sai leggere non cogli il senso... e comunque ti manca l'educazione necessaria per capire che il PSEUDO lascia il beneficio del dubbio...
> 
> Come volevasi dimostrare la Lega fa presa sugli ignoranti disadattati
> 
> ...


 
Riprendiamo ginnastica con tacco di scarpa appena risuolato va......


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*quello basco?*



Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate del separatismo.....?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Interessante esempio di autonomia regionale.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate del separatismo.....?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ce ne sono tanti che hanno il cervello separato dal resto del....uhmm  scusa me' venuto un dubbio....ma parliamo dello stesso separatismo???


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> no che poi, mi interesserebbe sapere quanti sono a conoscenza che il porco-elefantiaco e' figlio di una delle segretarie/braccio destro di Togliatti, mentre lui era dirigente PCI a Torino insieme a Fassino *(che tra l'altro ha studiato dai Gesuiti...vabbe'*) ed il padre di Ferrara, Maurizio e' passato alla storia per un commento fantastico quando vide i kazzoni bigotti e papalini che sfilavano nei cortei contro il divorzio:....
> 
> "E pensa' che dovemo lotta' pure pe' sti stronzi!"
> 
> ...


Sono molti che lo hanno fatto....Stalin, Castro, Cuomo, Kennedy, Iris...


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Già*



Tristano ha detto:


> Interessante esempio di autonomia regionale.


E quali sono le regioni in odore di separatismo??? 
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate del separatismo.....?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...quando un amore finisce....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate del separatismo.....?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per risolvere quale dei problemi?


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah ce ne sono tanti che hanno il cervello separato dal resto del....uhmm scusa me' venuto un dubbio....ma parliamo dello stesso separatismo???


Il separatismo è separatismo, al massimo cambiano le motivazioni... io ho solo chiesto quante regioni lo vorrebbero; se vuoi precisa a che titolo lo vorrebbero..... il nocciolo è che mettono in discussione l'unità dello stato qualunque ne sia la loro causa o, se preferisci, giusta causa. E mi pare che questo sia quello che fa venire il mal di testa a tutti....
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E quali sono le regioni in odore di separatismo???
> Bruja


 
dove.... regioni di quale stato?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono molti che lo hanno fatto....Stalin, Castro, Cuomo, Kennedy, Iris...


ah il fatto loro i Gesuiti, kazzius se lo conoscono, e so' pure kakakazzi...infatti mo' sono un po' nei casotti perche' a giorni devono eleggere il loro capo e stanno scazzati co' Ratzinger perche' vuole decidere lui chi mettere, dato che glje stanno affa' na contestazione della Madonna (e me pare giusto.....)































ma di tutto questo non si sa.....( e me ri-pare giusto...)


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Tristano*



Tristano ha detto:


> dove.... regioni di quale stato?


 
Mi pare di essere italiana.... che mi frega delle regioni di altre nazioni o dei 4 cantoni svizzeri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah il fatto loro i Gesuiti, kazzius se lo conoscono, e so' pure kakakazzi...infatti mo' sono un po' nei casotti perche' a giorni devono eleggere il loro capo e stanno scazzati co' Ratzinger perche' vuole decidere lui chi mettere, dato che glje stanno affa' na contestazione della Madonna (e me pare giusto.....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti Gesuiti ed Opus Dei sono sempre stati avversari...Luciani forse non aveva capito fino a che punto.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare di essere italiana.... che mi frega delle regioni di altre nazioni o dei 4 cantoni svizzeri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crotala non sfidare l'ignoto...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah il fatto loro i Gesuiti, kazzius se lo conoscono, e so' pure kakakazzi...infatti mo' sono un po' nei casotti perche' a giorni devono eleggere il loro capo e stanno scazzati co' Ratzinger perche' vuole decidere lui chi mettere, dato che glje stanno affa' na contestazione della Madonna (e me pare giusto.....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare di essere italiana.... che mi frega delle regioni di altre nazioni o dei 4 cantoni svizzeri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attenzione carissima....ti stai spingendo oltre l'orizzonte degli eventi...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare di essere italiana.... che mi frega delle regioni di altre nazioni o dei 4 cantoni svizzeri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ho citato il caso dei baschi rimanendo in Europa, potrei citarti il lombardo veneto limitandomi alla Penisola italica.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Ti ho citato il caso dei baschi rimanendo in Europa, potrei citarti il *lombardo veneto* limitandomi alla Penisola italica.


Preferite tornare sotto il Sacro Romano Impero?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il separatismo è separatismo, al massimo cambiano le motivazioni... io ho solo chiesto quante regioni lo vorrebbero; se vuoi precisa a che titolo lo vorrebbero..... il nocciolo è che mettono in discussione l'unità dello stato qualunque ne sia la loro causa o, se preferisci, giusta causa. E mi pare che questo sia quello che fa venire il mal di testa a tutti....
> Bruja


a parte che quando sento lo sbracamento anticostituzionale...anzi di piu' ...anti-risorgimentale dei leghisti, do' ragione d'ufficio a Garibaldi che affermo'.....L'Italia e' fatta, adesso dobbiamo fare gli Italiani!

Io vorrei sapere se il nord avrebbe goduto dello sviluppo attuale senza lo sfruttamento del sud.

Hai voglia a dire che il nord mantiene il sud, perche' almeno nella casa di Bossi, la moglie , questa che e' la seconda...(.sicula...terronazza...)

c'ha da mo' 'na pensione baby, alla faccia dei duri e puri che ha infilato a Strasburgo tutta la Dinasty (figli e cognati) che so' lo zimbello del parlamento con gli interpreti che certe volte manco riescono a tradurre la loro "cultura" e si viaggia con l'interprete dell'interprete!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Preferite tornare sotto il Sacro Romano Impero?


D'Oriente o d'Occidente? Perche' guarda che la differenza la fa...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> D'Oriente o d'Occidente? Perche' guarda che la differenza la fa...


Quello era senza il Sacro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io parlavo degli Asburgo...la graziosissima principessina Sissi


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Preferite tornare sotto il Sacro Romano Impero?


 
mai avuto a che fare..... no grazie, vade retro.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mai avuto a che fare..... no grazie, vade retro.


...come mai avuto a che fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tristano, da veneto dovresti perlomeno sapere che prima di essere italiano, eri un loro affezionato suddito


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Gaffe*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello era senza il Sacro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooo... l'e' vero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vabe' tanto la storia a regola va dimenticata...

Pero' Sissi e' deprimente...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...come mai avuto a che fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...









siamo allergici a tutto quello che è " romano". 

	
	
		
		
	


	














el veneto nol ghe xè....

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacro_Romano_Impero


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> siamo allergici a tutto quello che è " romano".


Tranne i preti ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Ahò, niente da dire, scegliete il meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In ogni caso, si potrebbe tornare ai Longobardi


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Noooooooo... l'e' vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre meglio di quel tapiro del marito


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*meglio ai serenissimi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Tranne i preti ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 ww el leon de san marco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repubblica_di_Venezia


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ehi come ti scaldi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*... ho scritto "MORTE IN ISRAELE", CRETINO!... non sai nemmeno leggere... non ho scritto "ISRAELIANI"... ho parlato della terra d'ISRAELE... dove sono morti UOMINI, DONNE E BAMBINI... di ogni credo e di ogni nazionalità... nelle maniere più atroci possibili... CRETINO!... ho visto morire amici miei palestinesi ed ebrei... uno, l'ho visto saltare in aria davanti ai miei occhi... hanno raccolto i pezzi del suo corpo a cento metri di distanza... e dovrei stare zitto quando un CRETINO come te si permette di fare dell'umorismo da quattro soldi su queste cose?... sei un CRETINO!... CRETINO come tutti quelli che giustificano la tua IMBECILLITA'... *


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ww el leon de san marco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casanova  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Consiglio di leggere "Pensieri di un libertino" !


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> a parte che quando sento lo sbracamento anticostituzionale...anzi di piu' ...anti-risorgimentale dei leghisti, do' ragione d'ufficio a Garibaldi che affermo'.....L'Italia e' fatta, adesso dobbiamo fare gli Italiani!
> 
> Io vorrei sapere se il nord avrebbe goduto dello sviluppo attuale senza lo sfruttamento del sud.
> 
> ...


*... CRETINO! CHE AVREBBE DETTO GARIBALDI?... LA FRASE E' DI MASSIMO D'AZEGLIO... CRETINO!... QUESTO LA DICE LUNGA CIRCA IL CRETINO CHE SEI...*


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m. e Letty*

_Io qui vi aspettavo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   e aspettavo anche altri che hanno, e lecitamente, idee non proprio tanto nazionaliste._
_Intendo dire che un conto è non apprezzare o spregiare certe regionalità (è sempre un piccolo razzismo al traino) altro è capire perchè alcune regioni abbiano in animo di separarsi o di avere corpose autonomie dallo stato unitario._
_Non faccio chiacchiere su chi o cosa, ma vorrei capire quali possano essere le ragioni accettabili di queste convinzioni. _
_Bruja _


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il separatismo è separatismo, al massimo cambiano le motivazioni... io ho solo chiesto quante regioni lo vorrebbero; se vuoi precisa a che titolo lo vorrebbero..... il nocciolo è che mettono in discussione l'unità dello stato qualunque ne sia la loro causa o, se preferisci, giusta causa. E mi pare che questo sia quello che fa venire il mal di testa a tutti....
> Bruja


comunque seriamente...per me un vero federalismo alla tedesca non si potra' mai fare fino a che non si applica la responsabilita' dei politici, alla pari di un qualsiasi manager privato, (e manco tutti) che se e' incapace ci rimette di tasca sua....Ti ricordi la sanita' di Storace col buco di 4000 miliardi per intrallazzarsi con la burina ex-moglie di Fini ed accoliti?

Qualcuno ha chiesto i danni????

Taranto con Forza Italia, e' l'unico comune in Italia che e' FALLITO...

Qualcuno ha chiesto i danni????

Pantalone mi risulta che abbia pagato...percio' fino a che sta classe politica sara' impunita, il federalismo e' solo una presa per i fondelli, come i capitalisti che lo sostengono... che si stracciano le vesti per le ingerenze dello stato, che pero' sempre li' vanno a piangere ed a battere cassa .....chiagni e fotti....evvai......come anche in USA del resto, lo stato e' presente pesantemente, meno forse dove serve (sociale) e piu' in altri campi (militare-difesa-agricoltura).....a dimostrazione che gira gira sempre da mammina si va a ciucciare il latte!

Pertanto, sono scettico sulla vera applicazione ma solo sulle contrapposizione da campanile medievale per distrarre l'attenzione come si diceva prima.....

Ps: idem con patate per le situazioni rosse...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Casanova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ancora letto ma non mancherò.grazie

Leggi MM la storia della repubblica serenissima, la sua organizzazione politica, economica, commerciale e sociale.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Io qui vi aspettavo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una ragione potrebbe essere quella di una democrazia un pochino meno rappresentativa e più diretta. Sono idee che porta avanti Massimo Fini e il suo Movimento Zero.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

*brava bru*



Bruja ha detto:


> _Io qui vi aspettavo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> non ancora letto ma non mancherò.grazie
> 
> Leggi MM la storia della *repubblica serenissima*, la sua organizzazione politica, economica, commerciale e sociale.


...di grande apertura verso il resto del mondo, però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Attenzione...tra il localismo e la chiusura razzista il passo è breve!

Noi abbiamo avuto l'Impero più universale e meno razzista di ogni tempo...quello Romano.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate del separatismo.....?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te lo dico subito: guai a chi ci prova!
è per questo, Bruja, che parlavo di italiani con la memoria corta...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...di grande apertura verso il resto del mondo, però
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 lo dici tu questo.



approposito di eccidi di massa.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberto_II_del_Sacro_Romano_Impero


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo dico subito: guai a chi ci prova!
> è per questo, Bruja, che parlavo di italiani con la memoria corta...


 
eh si, GUAI A CHI CI PROVA.


esempio di libertà e democrazia italiana 

	
	
		
		
	


	














i veneti hanno si la memoria corta.
italiani dall'unificazione sono stati repubblica serenissima per più di 300 anni.



lo sapevi..... o abitante italico?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...come mai avuto a che fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non sono celti...razza nordica superiore???

Anche se certe volte me pareno extra-terrestri proprio!

Chissa' da dove vengono...il pianeta rosso si conosce, ma quello verde delle muffe e dei liquami di vomito e fognatura, dove sara'...boh? Ammetto una PARZIALE ignoranza (oseno' Chen approfitta!)


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma non sono celti...razza nordica superiore???
> 
> Anche se certe volte me pareno extra-terrestri proprio!
> 
> Chissa' da dove vengono...il pianeta rosso si conosce, ma quello verde delle muffe e dei liquami di vomito e fognatura, dove sara'...boh? Ammetto una PARZIALE ignoranza (oseno' Chen approfitta!)


 

Enzo, lo sapevi che come lingua ufficiale della tua nazione hanno stabilito l'italiano vero?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Io qui vi aspettavo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja anche la Sardegna ha il suo partito separatista, cosa ben nota... e nelle carte e' pure regione autonoma ...in pratica e' una regione, punto.

Se penso al governo italiano che della mia regione se ne sbatte e vedo quello che Aga Khan ha tirato fuori dalla costa smeralda mi viene da dire vendetegli anche il resto e non se parla piu'!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pare che esista un razzismo becero e uno "comme-il-faut"....
> Quanto a ciò che mi hai detto..... ma tu veramente hai mai visto un politico italiano di successo che non abbia parlato alle pance piuttosto che alle teste della gente dopo Gramsci e De Gasperi?????!!! Se così fosse sei davvero un ottimista....
> Bruja


... razzismo?... ma questo non è razzismo, questa è imbecillità assoluta... insensibilità... fare certe affermazioni è essere CRETINI assoluti... fare dell'umorismo su un mare di lutti e di dolori, atroci, è IMBECILLITA'... io ho visto, Bruja... io ci sono stato... non parlo per sentito dire o per aver letto... cazzo, non puoi nemmeno immaginare le cose che ho visto in quella terra martoriata... orfani, mutilati, morti, cadaveri a brandelli... terrore... qui non è questione di palestinesi o di ebrei... qui è questione di UOMINI e DONNE fatti a pezzi... gente semplice, che andava a fare la spesa... che andava a scuola... gente povera... lavoratori, mamme, padri, figli... come me e come te... non credo che si possa tollerare che un CRETINO qualunque, possa scrivere certe cose in un forum PUBBLICO...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> lo dici tu questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...lo dicono le puttanate in bocca ai vari Borghezio, Bossi, e compagnia cantante. Ma se tu non le senti, vivi felice col tuo localismo verde


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma non sono celti*...razza nordica superiore*???
> 
> Anche se certe volte me pareno extra-terrestri proprio!
> 
> Chissa' da dove vengono...il pianeta rosso si conosce, ma quello verde delle muffe e dei liquami di vomito e fognatura, dove sara'...boh? Ammetto una PARZIALE ignoranza (oseno' Chen approfitta!)


Mica sono Arii


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono molti che lo hanno fatto....Stalin, Castro, Cuomo, Kennedy, Iris...


Molti altri ancora...I gesuiti mi hanno insegnato a ragionare con la mia testa.
Sapete grazie a chi ho letto il Capitale? Grazie al mio prof. di religione, ordinario di teologia. Lo stesso ci fece leggere il Corano.
Diceva: prima di rifiutare un concetto , occorre conoscerlo. Prima di rifiutare delle norme, occorre dimostrare che si è capaci di rispettarle.
Prima di ribellarsi ad un sistema, si deve dar prova di saper vivere all'interno del sistema. Altrimenti non si è dei ribelli, ma dei poveri emarginati. 
E ancora: "Cavatevela da soli, perchè lo Spirito santo non esiste, e comunque non sta a pensare a voi" 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quanti insegnanti laici riuscirebbero a fornire un insegnamento così laico?


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Molti altri ancora...I gesuiti mi hanno insegnato a ragionare con la mia testa.
> Sapete grazie a chi ho letto il Capitale? Grazie al mio prof. di religione, ordinario di teologia. Lo stesso ci fece leggere il Corano.
> Diceva: prima di rifiutare un concetto , occorre conoscerlo. Prima di rifiutare delle norme, occorre dimostrare che si è capaci di rispettarle.
> Prima di ribellarsi ad un sistema, si deve dar prova di saper vivere all'interno del sistema. Altrimenti non si è dei ribelli, ma dei poveri emarginati.
> ...


Un gesuita che dice che lo Spirito Santo non esiste??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dai, mi sa che ricorderai male...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

man ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo me e' meglio mettere tutto in chiaro, basta con l'ipocrisia, io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da quando eravamo ragazzini, abbiamo avuto storie come capitano a tutti, ci conosciamo cosi' bene da capire tutto al volo, ci raccontiamo tutto dei nostri incontri con colleghi e amici e ci amiamo piu' di prima, perche' c'e' complicita', non c'e' sotterfugio e c'e' quel pizzico in piu' nel sesso che ci rende felici e completi, e la vita e' meno complicata e piu' serena.
> 
> Un abbraccio


Comunque sia thanks man...per aver aperto questo thread... hai scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora...


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un gesuita che dice che lo Spirito Santo non esiste???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' un infiltrato


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque sia thanks man...per aver aperto questo thread... hai scoperchiato *il vaso di Pandora...*



Illuminante per tanti pero'


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... ho scritto "MORTE IN ISRAELE", CRETINO!... non sai nemmeno leggere... non ho scritto "ISRAELIANI"... ho parlato della terra d'ISRAELE... dove sono morti UOMINI, DONNE E BAMBINI... di ogni credo e di ogni nazionalità... nelle maniere più atroci possibili... CRETINO!... ho visto morire amici miei palestinesi ed ebrei... uno, l'ho visto saltare in aria davanti ai miei occhi... hanno raccolto i pezzi del suo corpo a cento metri di distanza... e dovrei stare zitto quando un CRETINO come te si permette di fare dell'umorismo da quattro soldi su queste cose?... sei un CRETINO!... CRETINO come tutti quelli che giustificano la tua IMBECILLITA'... *


Ue' gia' di ritorno???

Allora non c'era la coda all'ufficio denunce della polis!











































Ao' e' inutile che insisti a ripeterti le cose come ti ha suggerito er doktor facendoti il training autogeno per autoconvincerti di qualcosa, tanto e' assodato che sei un kazzone... hai travisato e mo' te metti a fa' er professore come al solito sui termini dato che sprechi i residui della tua materia ex-grigia perche' e' piu' tendente al marrone conoscendo io perfettamentei i vari termini.

Mo' che te devo di'?Soltanto di evitare a questo punto, sapendo la tua sensibilita', accuratamente il bastardo rinnegato di Moni Ovadia se l'incocci in libreria o a teatro....ma dubito che possa avvenire avendo tu ben altre e kilometrici passatempi....fissa' gli orsacchiotti sui rotoloni de carta igienica!

riassunto:

VAI A FARTI FOTTERE!



























Ps: il dialogo sara' pacifico e costruttivo con te, kazzone, quando tu smetterai di comportarti da kazzone.....percio' vedi te...che scegli...pillolina rossa o blu?

(ocio che le ho dato una leccatina per assaggiarle..)


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un gesuita che dice che lo Spirito Santo non esiste???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. E' un detto dei Gesuiti...scherzoso, che li differenzia dagli altri Ordini Religiosi Cattolici. Se ci pensi capisci anche che valore ha...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

*...*

E' mia personale opinione che sia difficile affrontare discussioni su argomenti culturali in questa sede, come anche in riunioni tra amici, per la disparità di competenze che porta a confronti squilibrati e inutili, credo, perché è difficile accettare un "amico" come "insegnante".

In questa particolare discussione il desiderio di sostenere la discussione per affermare se stessi ha portato alcuni a scendere al livello dell'offesa personale, come Oscuro e altri, e a quello *dell'offesa razzista indegna e inaccettabile Cat e Sterminetor.*

Sento l'esigenza di esprimere la mia stima a Chen sia per come ha condotto questa discussione sia per essersi limitato nell'insulto nei confronti di chi ha voluto scherzare su cose su cui non è consentito scherzare.
Sono certa che la mia opinione non ha alcun peso né per Chen (che ha espresso più volte un'opinione negativa sia nei confronti dei miei scritti, stupidi e banali, sia verso la mia persona, pantegana), né per Sterminatore né per Cat, ma era una mia esigenza esprimerla.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... CRETINO! CHE AVREBBE DETTO GARIBALDI?... LA FRASE E' DI MASSIMO D'AZEGLIO... CRETINO!... QUESTO LA DICE LUNGA CIRCA IL CRETINO CHE SEI...*


KOGLIONAZZO VOLEVO VEDERE SE ERI ATTENTO!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ue' gia' di ritorno???
> 
> Allora non c'era la coda all'ufficio denunce della polis!
> 
> ...


MALFIDATO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. E' un detto dei Gesuiti...scherzoso, che li differenzia dagli altri Ordini Religiosi Cattolici. Se ci pensi capisci anche che valore ha...


Si dice anche che "cosa pensano davvero i gesuiti" è una cosa che non sa neanche lo Spirito Santo.
Me l'aveva raccontata una suora.


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si dice anche che "cosa pensano davvero i gesuiti" è una cosa che non sa neanche lo Spirito Santo.
> Me l'aveva raccontata una suora.


E' evidente che tra i Gesuiti e lo Spirito Santo, non c'è grande confidenza!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Persa..veramente si finisce ad insulti pure quando parliamo di mtande. pre che l'insulto sia l'inevitabile conclusione di ogni discussione.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Enzo, lo sapevi che come lingua ufficiale della tua nazione hanno stabilito l'italiano vero?


kazzo...e da quando??


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Molti altri ancora...I gesuiti mi hanno insegnato a ragionare con la mia testa.
> Sapete grazie a chi ho letto il Capitale? Grazie al mio prof. di religione, ordinario di teologia. Lo stesso ci fece leggere il Corano.
> Diceva: prima di rifiutare un concetto , occorre conoscerlo. Prima di rifiutare delle norme, occorre dimostrare che si è capaci di rispettarle.
> Prima di ribellarsi ad un sistema, si deve dar prova di saper vivere all'interno del sistema. Altrimenti non si è dei ribelli, ma dei poveri emarginati.
> ...


... brava, Iris... quella dei gesuiti è una grande scuola...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... razzismo?... ma questo non è razzismo, questa è imbecillità assoluta... insensibilità... fare certe affermazioni è essere CRETINI assoluti... fare dell'umorismo su un mare di lutti e di dolori, atroci, è IMBECILLITA'... io ho visto, Bruja... io ci sono stato... non parlo per sentito dire o per aver letto... cazzo, non puoi nemmeno immaginare le cose che ho visto in quella terra martoriata... orfani, mutilati, morti, cadaveri a brandelli... terrore... qui non è questione di palestinesi o di ebrei... qui è questione di UOMINI e DONNE fatti a pezzi... gente semplice, che andava a fare la spesa... che andava a scuola... gente povera... lavoratori, mamme, padri, figli... come me e come te... non credo che si possa tollerare che un CRETINO qualunque, possa scrivere certe cose in un forum PUBBLICO...



ao' ma sei na lagna....ma mammina ha staccato er telefono???

Pure l'analista???.....mavaffankulo che stai rompendo se sfrukuli alla membro di segugio....

(non voglio essere scurrile...)


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. E' un detto dei Gesuiti...scherzoso, che li differenzia dagli altri Ordini Religiosi Cattolici. Se ci pensi capisci anche che valore ha...


...aiutati che dio ti aiuta...ma che i gesuiti siano culturalmente preparati è certo. Per dirne una, pertecipano anche al progetto SETI.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' evidente che tra i Gesuiti e lo Spirito Santo, non c'è grande confidenza!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scadono nell'insulto spesso le stesse persone...ma c'è insulto e insulto e ci sono affermazioni "ideologiche" che sono più gravi degli insulti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Infatti quando mi sono indignata con Chen è stato quando ha dato del pezzente o extracomunitario 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...non quando ha dato del cretino o testa di cazzo...


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mi mancano ancor di piu' le parole, Vi ho lasciato al Papa e Apocalisse, poi vi ho ritrovato sulla Lega, ed ora siete sui gesuiti!!!!
Intanto MAN è scomparso ........


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scadono nell'insulto spesso le stesse persone...ma c'è insulto e insulto e ci sono affermazioni "ideologiche" che sono più gravi degli insulti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e quando da del "terrone" ad uno/a del Sud?

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3452&page=91


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> comunque seriamente...per me un vero federalismo alla tedesca non si potra' mai fare fino a che non si applica la responsabilita' dei politici, alla pari di un qualsiasi manager privato, (e manco tutti) che se e' incapace ci rimette di tasca sua....Ti ricordi la sanita' di Storace col buco di 4000 miliardi per intrallazzarsi con la burina ex-moglie di Fini ed accoliti?
> 
> Qualcuno ha chiesto i danni????
> 
> ...


Noi siamo un popolo con profonde radici divise, a cui non è bastato un Garibaldi nè altri per far sentire il senso dello stato o di appartenenza nazionale.   Si munge la mucca che si sa abbia latte, quindi se i soldi sono centrali là si chiede, ma questo è altro dal sentire il senso civico con reciprocità. Mai come da noi la cosa pubblica e... degli altri, quindi da non curare, o nella migliore delle ipotesi da appropriarsene....
Forse da noi, dovunque nello stivale,  più che separazionismo è il preservatorismo  quello a cui si tende.... Salvare luoghi, patrimoni pubblici, buone amministrazioni, tradizioni, particolarismi che sono la storia di molti e che nel calderone verrebbero bruciati e vanificati .....   Te lo dico in modo spicciolo, è come se l'album delle tue foto di famiglia fosse considerato inutile e siccome serve cellulosa si chiedesse che lo sacrifichi allo stato perchè lui, da buon paternalista, ridistribuisca la carta o il prodotto finito...... mi sembra un po' la pagliacciata delle "fedi d'oro" alla patria.... Insomma senza intaccare l'unità nazionale, non sarebbe ora che si facesse qualcosa per evitare che venga qualunque idea che tenda a frammentare anzichè a congiungere? Ma è proprio come hai detto, di italiani veri se ne vedono pochini e indipendentemente dal colore politico....
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi mancano ancor di piu' le parole, Vi ho lasciato al Papa e Apocalisse, poi vi ho ritrovato sulla Lega, ed ora siete sui gesuiti!!!!
> Intanto MAN è scomparso ........


Non hai ancora capito le dinamiche di questo forum...tra poco passeremo al rapporto edipico che intercorre tra ciccio e nonna papera


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Molti altri ancora...I gesuiti mi hanno insegnato a ragionare con la mia testa.
> Sapete grazie a chi ho letto il Capitale? Grazie al mio prof. di religione, ordinario di teologia. Lo stesso ci fece leggere il Corano.
> Diceva: prima di rifiutare un concetto , occorre conoscerlo. Prima di rifiutare delle norme, occorre dimostrare che si è capaci di rispettarle.
> Prima di ribellarsi ad un sistema, si deve dar prova di saper vivere all'interno del sistema. Altrimenti non si è dei ribelli, ma dei poveri emarginati.
> ...


Infatti sono tra i progressisti e piu' pericolosi perche destabilizzanti...specialmente Tettamanzi e Martini che sarebbero stati i papi IDEALI se non ci fosse stato l'impiccio con lo spettro della galera per il processo USA-Preti pedofili....ma non e' detto...l'avv. e' kazzuto!























Comunque mi dispiace che me so' perso la danza del ventre al Duomo de Milan'....peccato e' che bazzico altre chiese!


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma sei na lagna....ma mammina ha staccato er telefono???
> 
> Pure l'analista???.....mavaffankulo che stai rompendo se sfrukuli alla membro di segugio....
> 
> (*non voglio essere scurrile*...)


e meno male!
mai letta tanta volgarità concentrata come nei tuoi scritti...

Per quanto riguarda il resto... quoto il post di Persa/Ritrovata che mi trova perfettamente d'accordo



> E' mia personale opinione che sia difficile affrontare discussioni su argomenti culturali in questa sede, come anche in riunioni tra amici, per la disparità di competenze che porta a confronti squilibrati e inutili, credo, perché è difficile accettare un "amico" come "insegnante".
> 
> In questa particolare discussione il desiderio di sostenere la discussione per affermare se stessi ha portato alcuni a scendere al livello dell'offesa personale, come Oscuro e altri, e a quello *dell'offesa razzista indegna e inaccettabile Cat e Sterminetor.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scadono nell'insulto spesso le stesse persone...ma c'è insulto e insulto e ci sono affermazioni "ideologiche" che sono più gravi degli insulti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh..se magari si evitassero certi epiteti, a qualsiasi livello, si perdesse l'abitudine di rendere pubblico ciò che viene detto in privato, non si facessero commenti a scelte personali e private ( come la scelta di diventare madre), non si infierisse contro chi non la pensa come noi con volgarità ed oscenità, il confronto potrebbe essere pure lecito ed interessante.
Pare invece che si voglia uniformare il livello di questo Forum al ciarpame che gira normalmente su internet.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' mia personale opinione che sia difficile affrontare discussioni su argomenti culturali in questa sede, come anche in riunioni tra amici, per la disparità di competenze che porta a confronti squilibrati e inutili, credo, perché è difficile accettare un "amico" come "insegnante".
> 
> In questa particolare discussione il desiderio di sostenere la discussione per affermare se stessi ha portato alcuni a scendere al livello dell'offesa personale, come Oscuro e altri, e a quello *dell'offesa razzista indegna e inaccettabile Cat e Sterminetor.*
> 
> ...


... e invece io apprezzo, e molto, quello che hai scritto... vedi, io, qui dentro, mi sono preso anche del figlio di puttana... non più tardi di ieri il CRETINO ha tirato in ballo mia madre... la mia famiglia... non ho detto nulla... ho risposto tranquillamente... perché ritengo che se uno scrive: "Chen è uno stronzo", lo possa fare... anche se scrive "Che è un figlio di buona donna", non mi scompongo più di tanto... MA CAZZO, UNO CHE SCRIVE FACENDO DELL'IRONIA SUI MORTI, SALTATI IN ARIA SULLE BOMBE... CAZZO, C'E' UN LIMITE... UN LIMITE CHE IN QUANTO UOMINI, CAZZO, DOBBIAMO SENTIRE DENTRO DI NOI... PERCHE' SE NON LO SENTIAMO, SIAMO MENO DI UNA FORMICA... CI DEVE ESSERE UN CONFINE INVALICABILE... UN SENSO DELLA PIETA', DELLA MISERICORDIA VERSO I MORTI INNOCENTI... VERSO IL DOLORE PER I LUTTI DI GENTE SEMPLICE CUI HANNO TOLTO FIGLI, MARITI, GENITORI... E INVECE, QUI, SEMBRA PASSARE TUTTO... MA COSA CAZZO SIAMO DIVENTATI?... CHI SIAMO?... COME MAI NON SIAMO PIU' SENSIBILI AL DOLORE?...  ricordo ancora i funerali di un mio carissimo amico palestinese... non riuscimmo nemmeno a trovare alcune parti del suo corpo... cazzo, è devo venire qui a sentire un balordo che fa dell'umorismo su queste cose?... DICO NO!... DICO CHE IO, PER FORTUNA, MANTENGO ANCORA LA CAPACITA' E IL SENSO DEL LIMITE!... CI SONO ARGOMENTI CHE NON POSSONO ESSERE TRASCINATI NELLE ZUFFE DI UN FORUM... CI SONO ARGOMENTI CHE MERITANO IL RISPETTO CH'E' DOVUTO AL SACRO... PERCHE' SONO SACRI...


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non hai ancora capito le dinamiche di questo forum...tra poco passeremo al rapporto edipico che intercorre tra ciccio e nonna papera


hai letto qualcosa in proposito? Chissà che significato aveva la torta che Nonna Papera metteva sul davanzale...lo faceva apposta...un invito alla libidine..un 'esortazione all'incesto!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma sei na lagna....ma mammina ha staccato er telefono???
> 
> Pure l'analista???.....mavaffankulo che stai rompendo se sfrukuli alla membro di segugio....
> 
> (non voglio essere scurrile...)


... ti sei mostrato per la persona ORRIBILE che sei... adesso paghi il conto... e continuerò così, finché ne avrò voglia... uno che arriva a scrivere certe cose, è MARCIO dentro...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> hai letto qualcosa in proposito? Chissà che significato aveva la torta che Nonna Papera metteva sul davanzale...lo faceva apposta...un invito alla libidine..un 'esortazione all'incesto!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' mia personale opinione che sia difficile affrontare discussioni su argomenti culturali in questa sede, come anche in riunioni tra amici, per la disparità di competenze che porta a confronti squilibrati e inutili, credo, perché è difficile accettare un "amico" come "insegnante".
> 
> In questa particolare discussione il desiderio di sostenere la discussione per affermare se stessi ha portato alcuni a scendere al livello dell'offesa personale, come Oscuro e altri, e a quello *dell'offesa razzista indegna e inaccettabile Cat e Sterminetor.*
> 
> ...


Ao' se ti dicessi che evinco una tua gretta chiusura mentale, moraleggiando (kazzeggiando) su cose dette con lo stesso spirito di chi ebreo lo e' e lo dice in maniera autoironica?

Conosci il Moni? Hai intenzione di segnalarlo al tribunale internazionale sull'olocausto?Io non posso riportare la sua ironia in quanto non ebreo??

Me devo converti'???

Allora ditelo, tanto sto interessandomi per lo sbattezzo!


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e invece io apprezzo, e molto, quello che hai scritto... vedi, io, qui dentro, mi sono preso anche del figlio di puttana... non più tardi di ieri il CRETINO ha tirato in ballo mia madre... la mia famiglia... non ho detto nulla... ho risposto tranquillamente... perché ritengo che se uno scrive: "Chen è uno stronzo", lo possa fare... anche se scrive "Che è un figlio di buona donna", non mi scompongo più di tanto... MA CAZZO, UNO CHE SCRIVE FACENDO DELL'IRONIA SUI MORTI, SALTATI IN ARIA SULLE BOMBE... CAZZO, C'E' UN LIMITE... UN LIMITE CHE IN QUANTO UOMINI, CAZZO, DOBBIAMO SENTIRE DENTRO DI NOI... PERCHE' SE NON LO SENTIAMO, SIAMO MENO DI UNA FORMICA... CI DEVE ESSERE UN CONFINE INVALICABILE... UN SENSO DELLA PIETA', DELLA MISERICORDIA VERSO I MORTI INNOCENTI... VERSO IL DOLORE PER I LUTTI DI GENTE SEMPLICE CUI HANNO TOLTO FIGLI, MARITI, GENITORI... E INVECE, QUI, SEMBRA PASSARE TUTTO... MA COSA CAZZO SIAMO DIVENTATI?... CHI SIAMO?... COME MAI NON SIAMO PIU' SENSIBILI AL DOLORE?... ricordo ancora i funerali di un mio carissimo amico palestinese... non riuscimmo nemmeno a trovare alcune parti del suo corpo... cazzo, è devo venire qui a sentire un balordo che fa dell'umorismo su queste cose?... DICO NO!... DICO CHE IO, PER FORTUNA, MANTENGO ANCORA LA CAPACITA' E IL SENSO DEL LIMITE!... CI SONO ARGOMENTI CHE NON POSSONO ESSERE TRASCINATI NELLE ZUFFE DI UN FORUM... *CI SONO ARGOMENTI CHE MERITANO IL RISPETTO CH'E' DOVUTO AL SACRO... PERCHE' SONO SACRI.*..


Già..spero che ci rifletterai anche tu su queste tue stesse parole.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e meno male!
> mai letta tanta volgarità concentrata come nei tuoi scritti...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto... quoto il post di Persa/Ritrovata che mi trova perfettamente d'accordo


ti sarai distratta certamente allora, perche' ho letto di BEN PEGGIO, ma se sa l'ipocrisia come annebbia!


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non hai ancora capito le dinamiche di questo forum...tra poco passeremo al rapporto edipico che intercorre tra ciccio e nonna papera


Illuminami!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..se magari si evitassero certi epiteti, a qualsiasi livello, si perdesse l'abitudine di rendere pubblico ciò che viene detto in privato, non si facessero commenti a scelte personali e private ( come la scelta di diventare madre), non si infierisse contro chi non la pensa come noi con volgarità ed oscenità, il confronto potrebbe essere pure lecito ed interessante.
> Pare invece che si voglia uniformare il livello di questo Forum al ciarpame che gira normalmente su internet.


... Iris, qui si è passato un limite, per me, INVALICABILE... si è fatto celia e dileggio sui morti in Israele... tutto quello che vuoi, ma questa non la faccio passare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sei mostrato per la persona ORRIBILE che sei... adesso paghi il conto... e continuerò così, finché ne avrò voglia... uno che arriva a scrivere certe cose, è MARCIO dentro...


Anche chi (Tristano/Cat ...faccio il nick caso mai arrivasse qualcuno ...tu o Oscuro...ad accusarmi di ipocrisia...o ad altri a cui  fosse sfuggito) dice che sarebbe utile un'eruzione vulcani che facesse strage ha espresso un pensiero razzista e inaccettabile.


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja anche la Sardegna ha il suo partito separatista, cosa ben nota... e nelle carte e' pure regione autonoma ...in pratica e' una regione, punto.
> 
> Se penso al governo italiano che della mia regione se ne sbatte e vedo quello che Aga Khan ha tirato fuori dalla costa smeralda mi viene da dire vendetegli anche il resto e non se parla piu'!


 
Per questo ho tirato fuori il problema..... qui non c'entra nulla il razzismo o il campanilismo, siamo su piani ben più seri e motivati... c'è in ballo il benessere sociale!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Santa Claus (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bbbboni... bbbbboni... che sterminator ve mena a tutti!


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e invece io apprezzo, e molto, quello che hai scritto... vedi, io, qui dentro, mi sono preso anche del figlio di puttana... non più tardi di ieri il CRETINO ha tirato in ballo mia madre... la mia famiglia... non ho detto nulla... ho risposto tranquillamente... perché ritengo che se uno scrive: "Chen è uno stronzo", lo possa fare... anche se scrive "Che è un figlio di buona donna", non mi scompongo più di tanto... MA CAZZO, UNO CHE SCRIVE FACENDO DELL'IRONIA SUI MORTI, SALTATI IN ARIA SULLE BOMBE... CAZZO, C'E' UN LIMITE... UN LIMITE CHE IN QUANTO UOMINI, CAZZO, DOBBIAMO SENTIRE DENTRO DI NOI... PERCHE' SE NON LO SENTIAMO, SIAMO MENO DI UNA FORMICA... CI DEVE ESSERE UN CONFINE INVALICABILE... UN SENSO DELLA PIETA', DELLA MISERICORDIA VERSO I MORTI INNOCENTI... VERSO IL DOLORE PER I LUTTI DI GENTE SEMPLICE CUI HANNO TOLTO FIGLI, MARITI, GENITORI... E INVECE, QUI, SEMBRA PASSARE TUTTO... MA COSA CAZZO SIAMO DIVENTATI?... CHI SIAMO?... COME MAI NON SIAMO PIU' SENSIBILI AL DOLORE?... ricordo ancora i funerali di un mio carissimo amico palestinese... non riuscimmo nemmeno a trovare alcune parti del suo corpo... cazzo, è devo venire qui a sentire un balordo che fa dell'umorismo su queste cose?... DICO NO!... DICO CHE IO, PER FORTUNA, MANTENGO ANCORA LA CAPACITA' E IL SENSO DEL LIMITE!... CI SONO ARGOMENTI CHE NON POSSONO ESSERE TRASCINATI NELLE ZUFFE DI UN FORUM... CI SONO ARGOMENTI CHE MERITANO IL RISPETTO CH'E' DOVUTO AL SACRO... PERCHE' SONO SACRI...


Quoto!
Pero' calmati, non so' quante volte hai detto CAZZO e non è da te!


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, qui si è passato un limite, per me, INVALICABILE... si è fatto celia e dileggio sui morti in Israele... tutto quello che vuoi, ma questa non la faccio passare...


Mi trovi d'accordo. ma non mi sorprende...parecchi i limiti varcati.
Prima si è cominciato a calpestare il buon senso E si è chiuso un occhio. Poi si è passati agli insulti personali. E si sono chiusi tutti e due gli occhi. Sul resto ho già detto. Ora si calpestano anche i morti.
Io sto cercando di cambiare discorso, perchè non vedo cos'altro sia rimasto da fare.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> hai letto qualcosa in proposito? Chissà che significato aveva la torta che Nonna Papera metteva sul davanzale...lo faceva apposta...un invito alla libidine..un 'esortazione all'incesto!!


Esatto! La torta simboleggiava il sesso femminile di nonna papera...ciccio divorandola sublimava la sua libido. Infatti subito dopo il pasto, crollava nel sonno più profondo come qualunque maschio che si rispetti dopo l'amplesso


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sei mostrato per la persona ORRIBILE che sei... adesso paghi il conto... e continuerò così, finché ne avrò voglia... uno che arriva a scrivere certe cose, *è MARCIO* dentro...



ANCHE QUESTO?


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=160240#post160240


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*allora*

Persa oscuro e sceso all'insulto dopo aver letto frasi sulle foibe vergognose....magari...rileggiti bene il post prima di scrivere oscuro......questo"SIGNORE"ha cominciato prima con i partigiani....poi con le foibe....certo che leggendo certe oscenità abbia detto a questo signore che è un maiale!!!!E non mi rimangio proprio nulla....!Non è la prima volta Persa che non fai certe distinzioni.....!!!Non ho nulla contro 61 anni o i 51 ma trovo incredibile che persone con questa età scrivano oscenità e nefandezze tali,veramente un pessimo esempio!!Faccio una considerazione su anna:Hai veramente avuto un comportamento quasi signorile e di buon senso....ti interesserà poco...ma te lo scrivo lo stesso!!!


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti sarai distratta certamente allora, perche' ho letto di BEN PEGGIO, ma se sa l'ipocrisia come annebbia!


può darsi che mi sia distratta, o che il "BEN PEGGIO" sia stato cancellato..
in ogni caso il "BEN PEGGIO" migliora la volgarità dei tuoi scritti?


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*

Io personalmente non dimentico nulla


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto! La torta simboleggiava il sesso femminile di nonna papera...ciccio divorandola sublimava la sua libido. Infatti subito dopo il pasto, crollava nel sonno più profondo come qualunque maschio che si rispetti dopo l'amplesso


A questo non ci posso credere!!!! Non mi dite ste cose perchè io da piccola leggevo sempre topolino.... se è così si spiegano tante cose!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e meno male!
> mai letta tanta volgarità concentrata come nei tuoi scritti...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto... quoto il post di Persa/Ritrovata che mi trova perfettamente d'accordo


... ti ringrazio amica mia... quando Cat ha scritto quelle cose ad Otella, sono intervenuto duramente e Cat si è scusata... ora, di fronte all'OSCENITA' di questo CRETINO, non potevo che reagire come ho reagito... io non mi sono assuefatto a tutta la merda che c'è in giro... non mi sono ancora abituato al "di tutto" e non intendo abituarmici... ritengo che ci siano confini da non superare... perché se si superano quei limiti, perdiamo la nostra UMANITA'... e allora, DICO, NO!... non farò passare sotto silenzio la mancanza di rispetto per il dolore, per i lutti, di una popolazione, palestinesi ed ebrei, che vivono con sofferenze indicibili da molti anni... e parlo della popolazione... di gente come me e come te... uscita di casa per andare incontro alla morte... mamme, padri, figli, amici... un mio caro amico palestinese, un medico, che aveva studiato in Italia, me lo sono visto volare via in un secondo... un attimo prima ci scherzavo... un secondo dopo, non se ne trovavano più i pezzi... CAZZO, DICO, NO!... DICO CHE C'E' UN LIMITE E CHE QUESTO LIMITE E' STATO OLTREPASSATO!...* ESIGO LE SCUSE* DI QUESTO CRETINO! NON A ME... MA A TUTTI QUELLI CHE HANNO SOFFERTO E CHE SONO MORTI IN QUELLA TERRA MARTORIATA...


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... razzismo?... ma questo non è razzismo, questa è imbecillità assoluta... insensibilità... fare certe affermazioni è essere CRETINI assoluti... fare dell'umorismo su un mare di lutti e di dolori, atroci, è IMBECILLITA'... io ho visto, Bruja... io ci sono stato... non parlo per sentito dire o per aver letto... cazzo, non puoi nemmeno immaginare le cose che ho visto in quella terra martoriata... orfani, mutilati, morti, cadaveri a brandelli... terrore... qui non è questione di palestinesi o di ebrei... qui è questione di UOMINI e DONNE fatti a pezzi... gente semplice, che andava a fare la spesa... che andava a scuola... gente povera... lavoratori, mamme, padri, figli... come me e come te... non credo che si possa tollerare che un CRETINO qualunque, possa scrivere certe cose in un forum PUBBLICO...


 
So benissimo cosa intendi, mi sembra perfino superfluo rimarcare quello che è accaduto e che ha marchiato indelebilmente il 900 ...... Si spera solo che certi eventi tragici insegnino.....
Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> A questo non ci posso credere!!!! Non mi dite ste cose perchè io da piccola leggevo sempre topolino.... se è così si spiegano tante cose!


Moltimodi leggeva tra le righe. Ci sono degli studi in proposito a cui pochi di noi hanno accesso.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per questo ho tirato fuori il problema..... qui non c'entra nulla il razzismo o il campanilismo, siamo su piani ben più seri e motivati... c'è in ballo il benessere sociale!!!
> Bruja


Ma onestamente  Bruja quante regioni d'Italia potrebbero campare autonomamente?

Ok ci sta, e' questione di benessere sociale... ma additare come causa dei mali sociali il centro-sud mi pare tutt'altra cosa... e qui si sfora nel razzismo e nell'ignoranza... Perche' tu Bruja, essere autonomamente pensante, riesci a tracciare quella linea sottile... la massa invece capisce aglio per cipolla e in men che non si dica scatta l'odio verso il "terun"... facendo di una questione di benessere sociale, una questione puramente geografica...


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io personalmente non dimentico nulla



Manco io Iris


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> A questo non ci posso credere!!!! Non mi dite ste cose perchè io da piccola leggevo sempre topolino.... se è così si spiegano tante cose!


Ma perchè...il rapporto interspecie tra Orazio e Clarabella??? L'ambiguità del trio Paperino-Paperina-Gastone?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sei mostrato per la persona ORRIBILE che sei... *adesso paghi il conto*... e continuerò così, finché ne avrò voglia... uno che arriva a scrivere certe cose, è MARCIO dentro...


???

per me kanni ed anche alla grande, perche' io con i palloni gonfiati come te mi ci diverto a sgonfiarli...mo' vieni a fa' la verginella inventandoti pure altre robe....

ao' bello te sei stato segato da qua e poi per beata intercessione della Vergine sei stato riaccolto pe' fa' pero' il kazzone prof pieno di boria come prima...presumo...mi gioco il Jolly...MM 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















percio' io sono, e l'ho dimostrato, solo per uno scambio di pareri, tu per affermare la tua boria di merda autoreferenziale ed autosancita e quindi nun me lasci altra scelta che dirte de scenne da quel piedistallo del kazzo su cui t'ha messo la tua mammina che t'ha viziato. 

Ma a tal proposito l'analista de New York che t'ha detto?

Nun risponne fino a che nun te da la paghetta mamy?


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma onestamente Bruja quante regioni d'Italia potrebbero campare autonomamente?
> 
> Ok ci sta, e' questione di benessere sociale... ma additare come causa dei mali sociali il centro-sud mi pare tutt'altra cosa... e qui si sfora nel razzismo e nell'ignoranza... Perche' tu Bruja, essere autonomamente pensante, riesci a tracciare quella linea sottile... la massa invece capisce aglio per cipolla e in men che non si dica scatta l'odio verso il "terun"... facendo di una questione di benessere sociale, una questione puramente geografica...


Nessuna Regione. L'autarchia è impossibile proprio per tale motivo.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ringrazio amica mia... quando Cat ha scritto quelle cose ad Otella, sono intervenuto duramente e Cat si è scusata... ora, di fronte all'OSCENITA' di questo CRETINO, non potevo che reagire come ho reagito... io non mi sono assuefatto a tutta la merda che c'è in giro... non mi sono ancora abituato al "di tutto" e non intendo abituarmici... ritengo che ci siano confini da non superare... perché se si superano quei limiti, perdiamo la nostra UMANITA'... e allora, DICO, NO!... non farò passare sotto silenzio la mancanza di rispetto per il dolore, per i lutti, di una popolazione, palestinesi ed ebrei, che vivono con sofferenze indicibili da molti anni... e parlo della popolazione... di gente come me e come te... uscita di casa per andare incontro alla morte... mamme, padri, figli, amici... un mio caro amico palestinese, un medico, che aveva studiato in Italia, me lo sono visto volare via in un secondo... un attimo prima ci scherzavo... un secondo dopo, non se ne trovavano più i pezzi... CAZZO, DICO, NO!... DICO CHE C'E' UN LIMITE E CHE QUESTO LIMITE E' STATO OLTREPASSATO!...* ESIGO LE SCUSE* DI QUESTO CRETINO! NON A ME... MA A TUTTI QUELLI CHE HANNO SOFFERTO E CHE SONO MORTI IN QUELLA TERRA MARTORIATA...


Dovresti rileggerti tutto il thread allora... perche' ho la vaga sensazione che tu abbia saltato qualche post...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> So benissimo cosa intendi, mi sembra perfino superfluo rimarcare quello che è accaduto e che ha marchiato indelebilmente il 900 ...... *Si spera solo che certi eventi tragici insegnino.....*
> Bruja


...vedendo come si comportano i sionisti in Palestina da 50 anni a questa parte, non ho grandi speranze.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Già..spero che ci rifletterai anche tu su queste tue stesse parole.


ma dai non puoi stimolare l'autoanalisi su chen quando la creme della creme della psichiatria ha evidentemente fallito....

ti pare?


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè...il rapporto interspecie tra Orazio e Clarabella??? L'ambiguità del trio Paperino-Paperina-Gastone?


la Triade? non ci leggi tu un tentativo di ricreare la trinità. In questo modo Walt Disney rivendicava i proprio potere creativo e  forse voleva anche intendere la supremazia di paperopoli su Topolinia. di fatto mai avvenuta.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...vedendo come si comportano i sionisti in Palestina da 50 anni a questa parte, non ho grandi speranze.


Perche' quando mai la storia ha realmente insegnato?


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche chi (Tristano/Cat ...faccio il nick caso mai arrivasse qualcuno ...tu o Oscuro...ad accusarmi di ipocrisia...o ad altri a cui fosse sfuggito) dice che sarebbe utile un'eruzione vulcani che facesse strage ha espresso un pensiero razzista e inaccettabile.


... guarda che io non sto parlando di razzismo... non fraintendermi... qui si tratta di una cosa ben più grave: qui si è fatta un'ironia SUI MORTI saltati in aria in Israele... qui, è stato scritto che dovevo esserci anch'io... a saltare in aria insieme a loro... capisci?... non c'entra con il razzismo... non parlo di questo... M'INDIGNO DI FRONTE A CHI FA CELIA, DILEGGIO, IRRISIONE, SBERLEFFO, DI UNA DELLE PIU' TERRIBILI TRAGEDIE DELL'UMANITA'... non si tratta di censurare un'espressione razzista, si tratta di esigere rispetto per uomini e donne CONCRETAMENTE saltati in aria...


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè...il rapporto interspecie tra Orazio e Clarabella??? L'ambiguità del trio Paperino-Paperina-Gastone?


Gia' sbando per altri motivi non mi dissacrare tutta la letteratura della mia infanzia ti prego!!!!!!!!!
Pero' a me Gastone non è mai piaciuto!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ???
> 
> per me kanni ed anche alla grande, perche' io con i palloni gonfiati come te mi ci diverto a sgonfiarli...mo' vieni a fa' la verginella inventandoti pure altre robe....
> 
> ...


Spiega meglio la citazione.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persa oscuro e sceso all'insulto dopo aver letto frasi sulle foibe vergognose....magari...rileggiti bene il post prima di scrivere oscuro......questo"SIGNORE"ha cominciato prima con i partigiani....poi con le foibe....certo che leggendo certe oscenità abbia detto a questo signore che è un maiale!!!!E non mi rimangio proprio nulla....!Non è la prima volta Persa che non fai certe distinzioni.....!!!Non ho nulla contro 61 anni o i 51 *ma trovo incredibile che persone con questa età scrivano oscenità e nefandezze tali,veramente un pessimo esempio!!*Faccio una considerazione su anna:Hai veramente avuto un comportamento quasi signorile e di buon senso....ti interesserà poco...ma te lo scrivo lo stesso!!!



MA DI QUALE OSCENITA' E NEFANDEZZA MI SAREI MACCHIATA IO?

ME LO SENTO RIPETERE IN OGNI TUO INTERVENTO, PERDIANA ILLUMINAMI CAZZAROLA


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> Bbbboni... bbbbboni... che sterminator ve mena a tutti!


ciao kazzone, sai che giusto l'altro giorno sentivamo la tua mancanza?

E tu ce dici, da dopo l'abbandono, come hai compensato la dose quotidiana de sfankulio che t'aveva prescritto er medico??

Ho visto che t'hanno buttato fora pure a te e te sei riciclato.....


----------



## Old Chicchi (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che io non sto parlando di razzismo... non fraintendermi... qui si tratta di una cosa ben più grave: qui si è fatta un'ironia SUI MORTI saltati in aria in Israele... qui, è stato scritto che dovevo esserci anch'io... a saltare in aria insieme a loro... capisci?... non c'entra con il razzismo... non parlo di questo... M'INDIGNO DI FRONTE A CHI FA CELIA, DILEGGIO, IRRISIONE, SBERLEFFO, DI UNA DELLE PIU' TERRIBILI TRAGEDIE DELL'UMANITA'... non si tratta di censurare un'espressione razzista, si tratta di esigere rispetto per uomini e donne CONCRETAMENTE saltati in aria...


Ecco bravo, indignati!
E soprattutto decidi tu quali sono i fatti gravi e i fatti meno gravi. Tu sei grave e non te rendi nemmeno conto.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

Tu continui a provocare....e sei talmente stupido da non esserti reso conto di esser andato oltre....e non mi và di starti a spiegare cosa intendo....perchè se avessi un minimo di cultura dovresti sapere in cosa incorri se scrivi certe oscenità!Non stai insultando un nick....ma hai commesso qualcosa di molto più grave....!Credo che un maiale come te sia avvezzo a certe problematiche....per cui fatti 2 conti e vedi se ti conviene....!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti rileggerti tutto il thread allora... perche' ho la vaga sensazione che tu abbia saltato qualche post...


... HO DETTO CHE LUI, ORA, SCRIVE QUI LE SUE SCUSE... NON A ME, MA A TUTTE LE PERSONE CHE SONO MORTE IN QUELLA TERRA MARTORIATA... IO NON LA SMETTERO' PIU' FINO A CHE NON SCRIVERA' QUI LE SUE SCUSE... DEVE FARE AMMENDA PER LE COSE INACCETTABILI CHE HA SCRITTO...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> la Triade? non ci leggi tu un tentativo di ricreare la trinità. In questo modo Walt Disney rivendicava i proprio potere creativo e forse voleva anche intendere la supremazia di paperopoli su Topolinia. di fatto mai avvenuta.


Diciamo che Disney, da buon reazionario, covava dentro se una sessualità inespressa e quindi inevitabilmente malsana. A liberare il mondo dei cartoons arrivarono poi i Looney Tunes...ma quella è un'altra storia!


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...vedendo come si comportano i sionisti in Palestina da 50 anni a questa parte, non ho grandi speranze.


 
Qui come per il separatismo, ho inteso parlarne, confrontarsi, non caldeggiarlo nè giustificarlo, ma piuttosto prosi domande sul perchè questa scelte un po' utopiche possano comunque trovare tanto seguito nell'immaginario di molti.
In tutte le cose esiste una ragione, ma quel che conta è capire perchè  è possibile che le convinzioni contrapposte abbiano entrambe delle ragioni..... quindi l'errore è a monte, in chi non permette una condivisione, una convivenza, una società migliore....Non sono le domande, sono le NON risposte a creare malumori, tumulti e reazioni negative.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> So benissimo cosa intendi, mi sembra perfino superfluo rimarcare quello che è accaduto e che ha marchiato indelebilmente il 900 ...... *Si spera solo che certi eventi tragici insegnino.....*
> Bruja


Credi? ... dimentichi cosa e' successo e cosa succede in Irak e Guantanamo


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ringrazio amica mia... quando Cat ha scritto quelle cose ad Otella, sono intervenuto duramente e Cat si è scusata... ora, di fronte all'OSCENITA' di questo CRETINO, non potevo che reagire come ho reagito... io non mi sono assuefatto a tutta la merda che c'è in giro... non mi sono ancora abituato al "di tutto" e non intendo abituarmici... ritengo che ci siano confini da non superare... perché se si superano quei limiti, perdiamo la nostra UMANITA'... e allora, DICO, NO!... non farò passare sotto silenzio la mancanza di rispetto per il dolore, per i lutti, di una popolazione, palestinesi ed ebrei, che vivono con sofferenze indicibili da molti anni... e parlo della popolazione... di gente come me e come te... uscita di casa per andare incontro alla morte... mamme, padri, figli, amici... un mio caro amico palestinese, un medico, che aveva studiato in Italia, me lo sono visto volare via in un secondo... un attimo prima ci scherzavo... un secondo dopo, non se ne trovavano più i pezzi... CAZZO, DICO, NO!... DICO CHE C'E' UN LIMITE E CHE QUESTO LIMITE E' STATO OLTREPASSATO!...* ESIGO LE SCUSE* DI QUESTO CRETINO! NON A ME... MA A TUTTI QUELLI CHE HANNO SOFFERTO E CHE SONO MORTI IN QUELLA TERRA MARTORIATA...


Certo che l'impatto con eventi così tragici...un conto è rabbrividire leggendoli o seguendoli al telegiornale... un altro quando ti toccano da vicino...
Vorrei vedere chi tra madri, sorelle, figli... abbiano fatto "autoironia" ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma dai non puoi stimolare l'autoanalisi su chen quando la creme della creme della psichiatria ha evidentemente fallito....
> 
> ti pare?


... SCUSATI...


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Diciamo che Disney, da buon reazionario, covava dentro se una sessualità inespressa e quindi inevitabilmente malsana. A liberare il mondo dei cartoons arrivarono poi i Looney Tunes...ma quella è un'altra storia!


Senti tu oggi mi vuoi rovinare la giornata???????


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Diciamo che Disney, da buon reazionario, covava dentro se una sessualità inespressa e quindi inevitabilmente malsana. A liberare il mondo dei cartoons arrivarono poi i Looney Tunes...ma quella è un'altra storia!


Noooo!! la liberazione è arrivata con i manga !!!
Moltimodi, mi cadi sui fondamentali!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Spiega meglio la citazione.


non essendo io presente ante cacciata del super-kazzone patentato, ti adoperavo come memoria storica, ma a giudicare da cio' che ho letto in seguito al reingresso, me so' fatto na' certa kultura del kazzone e di fatti lo preferisco come compagno di giochi...

anzi mo' e' l'ora della merendina....aspe' che ci chiedo se vole na' merendina, ci tengo alle buone maniere checche' ne dica chen.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Noooo!! la liberazione è arrivata con i manga !!!
> Moltimodi, mi cadi sui fondamentali!!!


Ma quando mai...i manga sono quanto di più reazionario possa esistere. I veri liberatori sono Willy il coyote, Silvestro, e Baffo Rosso!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Mi spiace chen...non mi trovi d'accordo!Scusarsi?Manco per niente questo è marcio...adesso vediamo se la capisce...vediamo questo maiale dove arriva!!!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Senti tu oggi mi vuoi rovinare la giornata???????


E' la pura verità, dai...Disney aveva forti simpatie per il nazionalsocialismo!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HO DETTO CHE LUI, ORA, SCRIVE QUI LE SUE SCUSE... NON A ME, MA A TUTTE LE PERSONE CHE SONO MORTE IN QUELLA TERRA MARTORIATA... IO NON LA SMETTERO' PIU' FINO A CHE NON SCRIVERA' QUI LE SUE SCUSE... DEVE FARE AMMENDA PER LE COSE INACCETTABILI CHE HA SCRITTO...


E io dico che anche qualcun altro dovrebbe fare le scuse!!!

Le tragedie son tragedie... non ci sono morti di serie A e morti di serie B!!!

Bando alle cazzate Chen!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che io non sto parlando di razzismo... non fraintendermi... qui si tratta di una cosa ben più grave: qui si è fatta un'ironia SUI MORTI saltati in aria in Israele... qui, è stato scritto che dovevo esserci anch'io... a saltare in aria insieme a loro... capisci?... non c'entra con il razzismo... non parlo di questo... M'INDIGNO DI FRONTE A CHI FA CELIA, DILEGGIO, IRRISIONE, SBERLEFFO, DI UNA DELLE PIU' TERRIBILI TRAGEDIE DELL'UMANITA'... non si tratta di censurare un'espressione razzista, si tratta di esigere rispetto per uomini e donne CONCRETAMENTE saltati in aria...


Perché l'Italia non è stata vittima di disastri naturali (eruzioni e terremoti) che hanno fatto migliaia di morti?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ringrazio amica mia... quando Cat ha scritto quelle cose ad Otella, sono intervenuto duramente e Cat si è scusata... ora, di fronte all'OSCENITA' di questo CRETINO, non potevo che reagire come ho reagito... io non mi sono assuefatto a tutta la merda che c'è in giro... non mi sono ancora abituato al "di tutto" e non intendo abituarmici... ritengo che ci siano confini da non superare... perché se si superano quei limiti, perdiamo la nostra UMANITA'... e allora, DICO, NO!... non farò passare sotto silenzio la mancanza di rispetto per il dolore, per i lutti, di una popolazione, palestinesi ed ebrei, che vivono con sofferenze indicibili da molti anni... e parlo della popolazione... di gente come me e come te... uscita di casa per andare incontro alla morte... mamme, padri, figli, amici... un mio caro amico palestinese, un medico, che aveva studiato in Italia, me lo sono visto volare via in un secondo... un attimo prima ci scherzavo... un secondo dopo, non se ne trovavano più i pezzi... CAZZO, DICO, NO!... DICO CHE C'E' UN LIMITE E CHE QUESTO LIMITE E' STATO OLTREPASSATO!...* ESIGO LE SCUSE* DI QUESTO CRETINO! NON A ME... MA A TUTTI QUELLI CHE HANNO SOFFERTO E CHE SONO MORTI IN QUELLA TERRA MARTORIATA...


NO...NON CI STO!

TU HAI DIFFICOLTA' DI COMPRENDONIO, FRATELLO...ANZI SEI PROPRIO FESSO!

ci vediamo al processo!


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...i manga sono quanto di più reazionario possa esistere. I veri liberatori sono Willy il coyote, Silvestro, e Baffo Rosso!


e Winnie Pooh!!! come lo vedi? Uno schiavo del sistema? Sempre attaccato a quel barattolo di miele..un'istigazione al consumo.
Le Winx poi...istigano le ragazzine alla prostituzione, ninfette mezze nude.

Sarebbe meglio un ritorno alle origine..agli antenati ad esempio.,l


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Credi? ... dimentichi cosa e' successo e cosa succede in Irak e Guantanamo


 
Ho parlato di speranza..... non di convinzione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Certo che l'impatto con eventi così tragici...un conto è rabbrividire leggendoli o seguendoli al telegiornale... un altro quando ti toccano da vicino...
> Vorrei vedere chi tra madri, sorelle, figli... abbiano fatto "autoironia" ...


... SOLO DEI CRETINI POSSONO FARE IRONIA SU QUESTE COSE, CREDIMI... qui non si tratta di un mandarsi affanculo o di darsi del pirla, capisci?... qui, cazzo, la cosa è molto diversa... qui si fa celia e sbeffeggio di gente che s'è ritrovata con la famiglia sterminata e senza nemmeno una tomba sulla quale piangere... ma come cazzo si fa a ridere dei morti, morti in questo modo?... e parlo di tutti quanti, ebrei e palestinesi... ME NE SBATTO I COGLIONI DI SHARON O DI ARAFAT... DEI SIONISTI O DI HAMAS... IO PARLO DEI MIEI AMICI... CAZZO, GENTE COME ME E COME TE... SALTATI IN ARIA PER I MISSILI O SU UN AUTOBUS... GENTE NORMALE... CHE ANDAVA A FARE LA SPESA... AL CINEMA... A FARE UNA PASSEGGIATA...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> e Winnie Pooh!!! come lo vedi? Uno schiavo del sistema? Sempre attaccato a quel barattolo di miele..un'istigazione al consumo.
> Le Winx poi...istigano le ragazzine alla prostituzione, ninfette mezze nude.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio un ritorno alle origine..agli antenati ad esempio.,l


Winnie Pooh è un fancazzista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sulle Winx...meglio tacere


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... SOLO DEI CRETINI POSSONO FARE IRONIA SU QUESTE COSE, CREDIMI... qui non si tratta di un mandarsi affanculo o di darsi del pirla, capisci?... qui, cazzo, la cosa è molto diversa... qui si fa celia e sbeffeggio di gente che s'è ritrovata con la famiglia sterminata e senza nemmeno una tomba sulla quale piangere... ma come cazzo si fa a ridere dei morti, morti in questo modo?... e parlo di tutti quanti, ebrei e palestinesi... ME NE SBATTO I COGLIONI DI SHARON O DI ARAFAT... DEI SIONISTI O DI HAMAS... IO PARLO DEI MIEI AMICI... CAZZO, GENTE COME ME E COME TE... SALTATI IN ARIA PER I MISSILI O SU UN AUTOBUS... GENTE NORMALE... CHE ANDAVA A FARE LA SPESA... AL CINEMA... A FARE UNA PASSEGGIATA...


Chen scusa se mi intrometto, hai perfettamente ragione, ma te lo dico con tutta la semplicità che ho nel cuore credo che le scuse non le ricevereai mai. Per uno che con tanta semplicità esprime certi concetti, non credo che abbia l'intelligenza di capire di cosa stai parlando. Non so' se afferri cio' che sto dicendo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*casa 71*

mi trovi d'accordo!!


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Winnie Pooh è un fancazzista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora mi devi dire cosa c'è di anomalo nelle Winx!!!! Visto che le hai dette tutte, ah no ti mancano le Superchicche!!!!!!!
Penso che da stasera levo la card al satellite!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti rileggerti tutto il thread allora... perche' ho la vaga sensazione che tu abbia saltato qualche post...



Lettri' io l'ho difeso, e mi sono procurata molte antipatie (ma nun me frega) ... ma ora l'ho capito, e, la sua tecnica non attacca piu' con me.


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen scusa se mi intrometto, hai perfettamente ragione, ma te lo dico con tutta la semplicità che ho nel cuore credo che le scuse non le ricevereai mai. Per uno che con tanta semplicità esprime certi concetti, non credo che abbia l'intelligenza di capire di cosa stai parlando. Non so' se afferri cio' che sto dicendo.


infatti... meglio chiuderla qui


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> mi trovi d'accordo!!


Tks
Insomma mia madre dice sempre una cosa che qui non posso assolutamente dire perchè è un po' volgare ma renderebbe molto bene il concetto!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu continui a provocare....e sei talmente stupido da non esserti reso conto di esser andato oltre....e non mi và di starti a spiegare cosa intendo....perchè se avessi un minimo di cultura dovresti sapere in cosa incorri se scrivi certe oscenità!Non stai insultando un nick....ma hai commesso qualcosa di molto più grave....!Credo che un maiale come te sia avvezzo a certe problematiche....per cui fatti 2 conti e vedi se ti conviene....!!!!


ehi kazzone allora fai denuncia e vediamo se anche il giudice intende le stesse cose che TU provocatoriamente stai fomentando per aizzare lo scontro qua dentro e siccome penso che non tutti siano imbecilli, qualcuno l'avra' anche capito!

Fatto salvo che avremo l'occasione di stringere una profonda amicizia...vedrai ci tengo all'amicizia...


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ora mi devi dire cosa c'è di anomalo nelle Winx!!!! Visto che le hai dette tutte, ah no ti mancano le Superchicche!!!!!!!
> Penso che da stasera levo la card al satellite!


 
Le super chicche chi sono? Elementi gay? sia chiaronon ho nulla contro i gay..ho adorato lady oscar...


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Le super chicche chi sono? Elementi gay? sia chiaronon ho nulla contro i gay..ho adorato lady oscar...


Posso concordare su Lady Oscar ma dove si evince l'elemnto gay nelle SC?
Illuminami


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen scusa se mi intrometto, hai perfettamente ragione, ma te lo dico con tutta la semplicità che ho nel cuore credo che le scuse non le ricevereai mai. Per uno che con tanta semplicità esprime certi concetti, non credo che abbia l'intelligenza di capire di cosa stai parlando. Non so' se afferri cio' che sto dicendo.


... AFFERRO PERFETTAMENTE AMICA MIA... SO BENE CHE LE SCUSE NON ARRIVERANNO MAI... MA SPERO CHE QUELLO CHE SCRIVO AIUTI A RISVEGLIARE LE COSCIENZE... PERCHE' IL SONNO DELLA RAGIONE, GENERA MOSTRI... DOBBIAMO RIPRENDERE LA NOSTRA CAPACITA' D'INDIGNARCI... ALTRIMENTI PASSA TUTTO... TUTTO VIENE TRASCINATO IN OGNI DOVE... TUTTO DIVENTA POSSIBILE... ANCHE SCHERZARE SUI MORTI AMMAZZATI...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... AFFERRO PERFETTAMENTE AMICA MIA... SO BENE CHE LE SCUSE NON ARRIVERANNO MAI... MA SPERO CHE QUELLO CHE SCRIVO AIUTI A RISVEGLIARE LE COSCIENZE... PERCHE' IL SONNO DELLA RAGIONE, GENERA MOSTRI... DOBBIAMO RIPRENDERE LA NOSTRA CAPACITA' D'INDIGNARCI... ALTRIMENTI PASSA TUTTO... TUTTO VIENE TRASCINATO IN OGNI DOVE... TUTTO DIVENTA POSSIBILE... ANCHE SCHERZARE SUI MORTI AMMAZZATI...


Gia' anche considerare le catastrofi "pulizia sociale" e' un cencetto che fa parecchio schifo... ma l'hai detto, solo chi e' marcio dentro riesce a partorire certe cose...


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Posso concordare su Lady Oscar ma dove si evince l'elemnto gay nelle SC?
> Illuminami


 
Non lo so..dal nome?


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ora mi devi dire cosa c'è di anomalo nelle Winx!!!! Visto che le hai dette tutte, ah no ti mancano le Superchicche!!!!!!!
> Penso che da stasera levo la card al satellite!


...sono personaggi in cui sotto una patina buonista superficiale, si descrive un mondo adolescenziale che ruota solo intorno alle pettinature, ai ragazzi nel senso di fidanzati potenziali, alle pettinature, ai fisici anoressici e ai vestiti da fighetti di provincia. In un paese in cui il modello prevalente è Corona, le Winx sembrano innocue...in realtà sono solo il gradino precedente!


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... AFFERRO PERFETTAMENTE AMICA MIA... SO BENE CHE LE SCUSE NON ARRIVERANNO MAI... MA SPERO CHE QUELLO CHE SCRIVO AIUTI A RISVEGLIARE LE COSCIENZE... PERCHE' IL SONNO DELLA RAGIONE, GENERA MOSTRI... DOBBIAMO RIPRENDERE LA NOSTRA CAPACITA' D'INDIGNARCI... ALTRIMENTI PASSA TUTTO... TUTTO VIENE TRASCINATO IN OGNI DOVE... TUTTO DIVENTA POSSIBILE... ANCHE SCHERZARE SUI MORTI AMMAZZATI...


Io ti capisco. Il rispetto è dovuto sempre sia a vivi che ai morti. Ma come vedi nel mondo c'è tanta oscurità.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... SOLO DEI CRETINI POSSONO FARE IRONIA SU QUESTE COSE, CREDIMI... qui non si tratta di un mandarsi affanculo o di darsi del pirla, capisci?... qui, cazzo, la cosa è molto diversa... qui si fa celia e sbeffeggio di gente che s'è ritrovata con la famiglia sterminata e senza nemmeno una tomba sulla quale piangere... ma come cazzo si fa a ridere dei morti, morti in questo modo?... e parlo di tutti quanti, ebrei e palestinesi... ME NE SBATTO I COGLIONI DI SHARON O DI ARAFAT... DEI SIONISTI O DI HAMAS... IO PARLO DEI MIEI AMICI... CAZZO, GENTE COME ME E COME TE... SALTATI IN ARIA PER I MISSILI O SU UN AUTOBUS... GENTE NORMALE... CHE ANDAVA A FARE LA SPESA... AL CINEMA... A FARE UNA PASSEGGIATA...


ah si' tu sei per gli ideali superiori e non terra terra?

Strano avevo capito che volevi "sterminare" il forum con una raffica di querele perche' t'avevano solo  sfankulato!

Ao' ma dimmi un po' vivi da solo, o sei ancora un bamboccione e che vive ancora con i genitori?

No perche' t'adotterei io, ho sguarnito un angolo del salone  e te ed il tuo piedistallo o' potrebbero arreda'!

Te dispias pero' se sulla targhetta ce metto NAPOLEONE BONAPARTE...sai ho amici chic!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' anche considerare le catastrofi "pulizia sociale" e' un cencetto che fa parecchio schifo... ma l'hai detto, solo chi e' marcio dentro riesce a partorire certe cose...


... IO PARLO DI MORTI VERI... DI LUTTI VERI... DI CARNE BRUCIATA VERAMENTE... DI MISSILI VERI... DI BAMBINI SALTATI IN ARIA VERAMENTE... IO PARLO DI QUESTO... E DI UN CRETINO ED IMBECILLE CHE CI RIDE SOPRA... DI QUESTO PARLO... NON DI FRASI PROVOCATORIE... DI MORTI... *VERI*!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... IO PARLO DI MORTI VERI... DI LUTTI VERI... DI CARNE BRUCIATA VERAMENTE... DI MISSILI VERI... DI BAMBINI SALTATI IN ARIA VERAMENTE... IO PARLO DI QUESTO... E DI UN CRETINO ED IMBECILLE CHE CI RIDE SOPRA... DI QUESTO PARLO... NON DI FRASI PROVOCATORIE... DI MORTI... *VERI*!


I morti per le eruzioni e i terremoti sono morti finti?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen scusa se mi intrometto, hai perfettamente ragione, ma te lo dico con tutta la semplicità che ho nel cuore credo che le scuse non le ricevereai mai. Per uno che con tanta semplicità esprime certi concetti, non credo che abbia l'intelligenza di capire di cosa stai parlando. *Non so' se afferri cio' che sto dicendo*.


kazzo pero' pure te offendere cosi' chen sai che sei passibile di lesa maesta'?

ao ma hai capito con chi kazzo stai a parla'??

ma te sei sciacquato la bocca...e la lingua...fai vedere...


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo so..dal nome?


A parte gli scherzi cmq un mio caro amico ha sempre vietato alla figlia di vederle. Lui con me si è giustificato dicendo che istigano alla violenza!!!
Per esempio c'è una puntata dove una per errore fa' cadere un dente alla sorella. Scoperto che per ogni dente arriva un soldino la puntata scorre su questa che riempe di cazzotti tutti, buoni e cattivi, per arricchirsi.
Vista questa puntata l'ho vietate anch'io a mia figlia.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I morti per le eruzioni e i terremoti sono morti finti?



Quelli dormivano per loro Persa...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*imbecille*

Vedi sei imbecille...non c'è neanche bisogno di far alcuna denuncia....magari adesso ti capaciti....di averla fatta grossa!E non mi và maiale di spiegarti oltre....hai la boria e la tracotanza dell'ignorante quale sei....a 51 anni dovresti aver ben chiaro il limite...perchè c'è un limite!!!Adesso assumiti la responsabilità delle tue azioni...hai fatto il super eroe fino a 5 min fa....il FENOMENO...e non venir a parlarmi di fraintendimenti...perchè vedi con me non attacca!!Io sinceramente con i maiali come te ci gioco...mi diverto perche poi commettono sempre la cazzata!!Coraggio fenomeno.....!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelli dormivano per loro Persa...


GIA' ... quelli stavano a recita'


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah si' tu sei per gli ideali superiori e non terra terra?
> 
> Strano avevo capito che volevi "sterminare" il forum con una raffica di querele perche' t'avevano solo sfankulato!
> 
> ...


... tu mi fai RIBREZZO... credimi... raramente, in vita mia, ho incontrato una persona così moralmente bassa, squallida, gretta, meschina... VOLGARE... preferisco essere MORTO piuttosto che essere come te e avere la tua vita... che Dio mi tolga pure la vita nell'istante preciso nel quale giungessi a *RIDERE sul SANGUE di un altro UOMO*...


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qui come per il separatismo, ho inteso parlarne, confrontarsi, non caldeggiarlo nè giustificarlo, ma piuttosto prosi domande sul perchè questa scelte un po' utopiche possano comunque trovare tanto seguito nell'immaginario di molti.
> In tutte le cose esiste una ragione, ma quel che conta è capire perchè è possibile che le convinzioni contrapposte abbiano entrambe delle ragioni..... quindi l'errore è a monte, in chi non permette una condivisione, una convivenza, una società migliore....Non sono le domande, sono le NON risposte a creare malumori, tumulti e reazioni negative.
> Bruja


Ne sono conscio, cara Bruja. L'importante è non mettere mai sullo stesso piano vittime e carnefici, oppressi ed oppressori, deboli e forti.
Non parlo ovviamente di te, ma dei molti che lo fanno sistematicamente e in malafede...e non solo per ciò che riguarda i palestinesi.


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi cmq un mio caro amico ha sempre vietato alla figlia di vederle. Lui con me si è giustificato dicendo che istigano alla violenza!!!
> Per esempio c'è una puntata dove una per errore fa' cadere un dente alla sorella. Scoperto che per ogni dente arriva un soldino la puntata scorre su questa che riempe di cazzotti tutti, buoni e cattivi, per arricchirsi.
> Vista questa puntata l'ho vietate anch'io a mia figlia.


 
Io invece ho una puntata in cui una di queste ninfette, per la promozione scolastica riceve una bici. Ma la rimanda indietro e i genitori le comprano il motorino.
Ho buttato il DVD.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Lascia stare chen..ora lascia stare.......................!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi sei imbecille...non c'è neanche bisogno di far alcuna denuncia....magari adesso ti capaciti....di averla fatta grossa!E non mi và maiale di spiegarti oltre....hai la boria e la tracotanza dell'ignorante quale sei....a 51 anni dovresti aver ben chiaro il limite...perchè c'è un limite!!!Adesso assumiti la responsabilità delle tue azioni...hai fatto il super eroe fino a 5 min fa....il FENOMENO...e non venir a parlarmi di fraintendimenti...perchè vedi con me non attacca!!Io sinceramente con i maiali come te ci gioco...mi diverto perche poi commettono sempre la cazzata!!Coraggio fenomeno.....!!!


ah non ti va...imbecille e' solo perche' non ci sono gli estremi, mentre per le tue provocazioni offensive ed ingiurianti hai voglia...poi se ci aggiungi che con la querela si vedrebbe che in orari d'ufficio te e chen ve siete collegati per offendere la gente anziche' lavorare, ce mettemo pure la truffa e la caritas se ritrova artri clienti, cosi' poi ce dite i sordi dell'8x1000 la chiesa come li usa!


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

Ancora querele? noooo


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah non ti va...imbecille e' solo perche' non ci sono gli estremi, mentre per le tue provocazioni offensive ed ingiurianti hai voglia...poi se ci aggiungi che con la querela si vedrebbe che in orari d'ufficio te e chen ve siete collegati per offendere la gente anziche' lavorare, ce mettemo pure la truffa e la caritas se ritrova artri clienti, cosi' poi ce dite i sordi *dell'8x1000 la chiesa come li usa!*


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ancora querele? noooo


Come si querela un nick???????
Non intiendo.
Se poi le querele virtuali son come quelle vere fra 10 anni siamo ancora qui ad aspettare l'esito.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


Una bella fetta in parcelle per gli avvocati e risarcimenti...ovviamente per la pedofilia


----------



## Iris (17 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Come si querela un nick???????
> Non intiendo.
> Se poi le querele virtuali son come quelle vere fra 10 anni siamo ancora qui ad aspettare l'esito.


 
Non risolleviamo l'argomento...Giovanni potrebbe avere una sincope...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu mi fai RIBREZZO... credimi... raramente, in vita mia, ho incontrato una persona così moralmente bassa, squallida, gretta, meschina... VOLGARE... preferisco essere MORTO piuttosto che essere come te e avere la tua vita... che Dio mi tolga pure la vita nell'istante preciso nel quale giungessi a *RIDERE sul SANGUE di un altro UOMO*...


mah, sai che io sto raccogliendo materiale da fora tipo questo perche' trovo certi personaggi patologici ed ho saputo anche che lo fanno per mestiere gli psicologi &C che studiano le dinamiche del virtuale...solo che io mi ci diverto ad immaginare un kazzone come te che vita possa avere...magari si rischia di finirgli tra le mani proprio quando e' in crisi d'astinenza e lo becchi nel delirio come stai facendo adesso....ma sto medico a che ora ha il giro?

Ps:cambia disco...ti sei incantato!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> So benissimo cosa intendi, mi sembra perfino superfluo rimarcare quello che è accaduto e che ha marchiato indelebilmente il 900 ...... Si spera solo che certi eventi tragici insegnino.....
> Bruja


Bruja... il fatto è, e fa male dirlo dopo averlo constatato, che in Italia non esiste più un uomo di stato degno di questo nome.
non è un caso se la lega ha attecchito dopo la tragicomica risoluzione di mani pulite...
sparito Craxi -ultimo uomo di stato, a cui sono state addossate colpe che, alla luce degli odierni fatti, fanno quasi sorridere-... si sono aperti i serragli...ed è comparsa quella cosa che è la lega... 
ecco perché dico e non mi stufo di dire che in Italia mancano gli uomini di stato.


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una bella fetta in parcelle per gli avvocati e risarcimenti...ovviamente per *la pedofilia*



Non mettere carne a cuocere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l'argomento lo abbiamo ampiamente trattato in DOL, non ti dico ...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Maiale ti spiego meglio:Gli estremi ci son tutti.....e l'hai capito pure tu....e non c'è bisogno di far alcuna querela e non denuncia.....!Vedi caro il mio maiale...ti spiego ancora una cosa:IO sto dando del maiale a te entità astratta...tu sei un nulla...comer nick e sicuramente sei anche un disgraziato come persona.....ma il maiale ll'ho sto dando  sterminatorr...mi spiego?Le porcate che hai scritto...invece caro il mio bel maiale son riferibili a soggetti ben precisi...!!Vedi perchè con la gente come te mi diverto?Perchè siete tutto fumo e poco arrosto....la prima pizza è sempre la vostra...e poi passate pure i guai perche siete delle zappe!Buffone adesso ti saluto...continua pure a far il fenomeno adesso....e sappi che con le tue probabili scuse...mi ci pulisco...!!In bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una bella fetta in parcelle per gli avvocati e risarcimenti...ovviamente per la pedofilia


un pozzo senza fondo....quello di San Patrizio!

e noi paghiamo!!!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non mettere carne a cuocere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La carne a cuocere la mettono quei porci di preti pedofili, e chi li copre...non vedo che cosa ci sia da dibattere! Se ci si deve dividere pure su questo....


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La carne a cuocere la mettono quei porci di preti pedofili, e chi li copre...non vedo che cosa ci sia da dibattere! Se ci si deve dividere pure su questo....


Purtroppo c'e' gente che li difende ancora e crede che sia tutta una montatura.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*stermi*

Vedi hai 51 anni e io ne ho 35 e mi ti son portato a spasso...allora sei o no un gran coione?ti saluto a splendido.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maiale ti spiego meglio:Gli estremi ci son tutti.....e l'hai capito pure tu....e non c'è bisogno di far alcuna querela e non denuncia.....!Vedi caro il mio maiale...ti spiego ancora una cosa:IO sto dando del maiale a te entità astratta...tu sei un nulla...comer nick e sicuramente sei anche un disgraziato come persona.....ma il maiale ll'ho sto dando  sterminatorr...mi spiego?Le porcate che hai scritto...invece caro il mio bel maiale son riferibili a soggetti ben precisi...!!Vedi perchè con la gente come te mi diverto?Perchè siete tutto fumo e poco arrosto....la prima pizza è sempre la vostra...e poi passate pure i guai perche siete delle zappe!Buffone adesso ti saluto...continua pure a far il fenomeno adesso....e sappi che con le tue probabili scuse...mi ci pulisco...!!In bocca al lupo!!!


Ecco bravo vai adesso che e' ora di timbrare il cartellino dopo una faticosa giornata di lavoro!

Quando vuoi vieni a gironzolarmi tra i coglioni, avendo visto come sono disponibile, cosi' facciamo un altro giro di giostra!

Solo una cosa...ti esorto ad ampliare il repertorio, perche' sei monocorde e non mi diverto coi kazzoni limitati...

Ciao ne'!


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'e' gente che li difende ancora e crede che sia tutta una montatura.


...vabbè forse qualcuno dentro CL...ma quelli non contano.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi hai 51 anni e io ne ho 35 e mi ti son portato a spasso...allora sei o no un gran coione?ti saluto a splendido.....!!!


kulattone io a 35 ero gia' sposato, te sarai un frocio o un impotente che nun se fila niuna....tranne le tue fans della Salaria a cui devolvi il tuo stipendio con la cessione del 5 pure!

Ciao fallito, se godi cosi'...occhio e nun fa tardi la sera!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*si si*

Maiale guarda che è inutile che scappi...stai sereno..tranquillo che con te mica ho finito...adesso ti cucino a puntino....io con i maiali divento sadico...e ti assicuro che tutti quelli che mi capitano certi vizi se li levano.....!!!Ti vedo molto piu tranquillo adesso meno fenomeno...ma adesso e tardi...mò e proprio tardi!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi hai 51 anni e io ne ho 35 e mi ti son portato a spasso...allora sei o no un gran coione?ti saluto a splendido.....!!!





sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ecco bravo vai adesso che e' ora di timbrare il cartellino dopo una faticosa giornata di lavoro!
> 
> Quando vuoi vieni a gironzolarmi tra i coglioni, avendo visto come sono disponibile, cosi' facciamo un altro giro di giostra!
> 
> ...





sterminatorr ha detto:


> kulattone io a 35 ero gia' sposato, te sarai un frocio o un impotente che nun se fila niuna....tranne le tue fans della Salaria a cui devolvi il tuo stipendio con la cessione del 5 pure!
> 
> Ciao fallito, se godi cosi'...occhio e nun fa tardi la sera!


E' così difficile capire quando è il momento di smettere?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maiale guarda che è inutile che scappi...stai sereno..tranquillo che con te mica ho finito...adesso ti cucino a puntino....io con i maiali divento sadico...e ti assicuro che tutti quelli che mi capitano certi vizi se li levano.....!!!Ti vedo molto piu tranquillo adesso meno fenomeno...ma adesso e tardi...mò e proprio tardi!!!!


allora frocione ho fatto bingo????

vai ancora la guardia giurata te chiude nello sgabuzzino e devi aspetta' le otto di domani!

buona serata e stai attento a guidare, non vorrei che t'impastassi contro un Tir in manovra!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' così difficile capire quando è il momento di smettere?


perche'?  se certi kazzoni hanno il solo scopo di provocare i flames nei forum, gli vuoi togliere il divertimento?


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*persa*

Vedi persa con certe persone se non usi le maniere forti..non capiscono!!Ora vedi che il vizio lo perde.....!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maiale guarda che è inutile che scappi...stai sereno..tranquillo che con te mica ho finito...adesso ti cucino a puntino....*io con i maiali divento sadico..*.e ti assicuro che tutti quelli che mi capitano certi vizi se li levano.....!!!Ti vedo molto piu tranquillo adesso meno fenomeno...ma adesso e tardi...mò e proprio tardi!!!!


Calmo con le minacce eh ... che ti mando i miei amici  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.centopercentoanimalisti.com/index.php


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi persa con certe persone se non usi le maniere forti..non capiscono!!Ora vedi che il vizio lo perde.....!!!


allora non sarai tu senza palle..ma io al posto tuo concentrerei le mie energie sulle mie corna anziche' sfrukulia' la mazza a san giuseppe....concentrati a risolverti i problemi che hai fuori, kazzone!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*no*

Tranquillo...anche se mi succede qualcosa...il problema adesso e comunque tuo....!!!Per tua sfortuna non son in uff....ci vado stasera...e ti penso....!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> allora frocione ho fatto bingo????
> 
> vai ancora la guardia giurata te chiude nello sgabuzzino e devi aspetta' le otto di domani!
> 
> buona serata e *stai attento a guidare, non vorrei che t'impastassi contro un Tir in manovra!*



A questo punto ci vuole "bebetazza" ... ultimamente qualcuno le ha dato della porta sfiga ...


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Purtoppo*

Vedi ora sei tu uno dei miei problemi.....mi fà piacere però che hai perso un pò di verve...!!A presto maiale......!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo...anche se mi succede qualcosa...il problema adesso e comunque tuo....!!!Per tua sfortuna non son in uff....ci vado stasera...e ti penso....!!!


bravo ricchione, io invece a costo di deluderti pensero' ad altro......


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi ora sei tu uno dei miei problemi.....mi fà piacere però che hai perso un pò di verve...!!A presto maiale......!!!


mah io invece ti vedo ammosciato,..stasera me sa che devi usa' er bancomat...er servizio sara' extra!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*per poco*

MAiale mio tu sai che non è così.....che penserai....però evità perche tanto è tutto fottutamente inutile!!!sai bene che il mio è un arrivederci....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MAiale mio tu sai che non è così.....che penserai....però evità perche tanto è tutto fottutamente inutile!!!sai bene che il mio è un arrivederci....!!!


Vabbe' confesso stasera......scusa aspetta un attimo, non te ne andare..resta li'....vado un attimo in bagno ...dai continuiamo tra una mezzoretta...il tempo di trovare un kazzo di  giornale!!!

aspe'....


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

Trovati pure qualcos'altro.....!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovati pure qualcos'altro.....!!!!!


di solito mi porto la treccani ed un gatto, ma me pareva sconcio farte aspetta' tanto...pero' combinazione sto alla R di ricchione, percio' faccio subbito...stai li'....


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*gaurda*

Bravo...vedi che hai capito?Che non sei così ottuso poi?Puoi insultare oscuro...per chè soggetto non definito...ma passi i guai se i tuoi insulti son a soggetti definiti...e con l'aggravante dell'apologia.....in questi casi sei perseguibile d'ufficio....!!ciao ciao.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo...vedi che hai capito?Che non sei così ottuso poi?Puoi insultare oscuro...per chè soggetto non definito...ma passi i guai se i tuoi insulti son a soggetti definiti...e con l'aggravante dell'apologia.....in questi casi sei perseguibile d'ufficio....!!ciao ciao.....!!!


ma che kazzo vai ciancicando...imbecille...

anzi allontanati che sto per tirare lo sciacquone!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ne sono conscio, cara Bruja. L'importante è non mettere mai sullo stesso piano vittime e carnefici, oppressi ed oppressori, deboli e forti.
> Non parlo ovviamente di te, ma dei molti che lo fanno sistematicamente e in malafede...e non solo per ciò che riguarda i palestinesi.


scusa MM ma hai tirato fuori da un angolo della mia memoria... questa cosa da full metal jacket.
(io so che tu sai che io so e che capisci perché sai andare oltre..)
"vivo in un mondo di merda, ma sono vivo e non ho più paura"
che poi è la strofa finale di paint is black dei rolling stones..


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2008)

*informati*

Informati fenomeno......però senza fartela adosso...tanto tu giri con la treccani....ripeto:Ora mi ti cucino per benino....!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Informati fenomeno......però senza fartela adosso...tanto tu giri con la treccani....ripeto:Ora mi ti cucino per benino....!!!!


si e che te magni qualche avanzo che raccogli in strada o da morto de fame te passa la caritas?

kazzo sei assiduo? te trattano bene o te mettono a magna davanti ai cessi?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'e' gente che li difende ancora e crede che sia tutta una montatura.


non è che crede che sia tutta una montatura: lo spera... perché se no dovrebbero mettersi in discusssione... e i baciapile odiano farlo.
è molto più rassicurante credere che siano tutte balle... certo... almeno fino a quando i bambini stuprati non sono i loro..


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qui come per il separatismo, ho inteso parlarne, confrontarsi, non caldeggiarlo nè giustificarlo, *ma piuttosto prosi domande sul perchè questa scelte un po' utopiche possano comunque trovare tanto seguito nell'immaginario di molti.*
> In tutte le cose esiste una ragione, ma quel che conta è capire perchè è possibile che le convinzioni contrapposte abbiano entrambe delle ragioni..... quindi l'errore è a monte, in chi non permette una condivisione, una convivenza, una società migliore....*Non sono le domande, sono le NON risposte a creare malumori, tumulti e reazioni negative*.
> Bruja


... di questo volevo discutere... di queste due cose... spero di poterlo fare presto con te... amica mia...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... di questo volevo discutere... di queste due cose... spero di poterlo fare presto con te... amica mia...


perche' quanto t'hanno prescritto de convalescenza per lo choc...cosi' me regolo....

ma che sceneggiata...ao' altro che Mario Merola!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...vabbè forse qualcuno dentro CL...ma quelli non contano.


tu non hai idea, invece, di quanto contino... son voti buoni, eh...
vuoi che casini e quell'altro ipocrita di Formigoni non se ne servano...
è che è gente che ama essere strumentalizzata e se glielo dici fanno pure gli indignati..
e poi vanno ad urlare LIBERTA' fuori dal vaticano. 
se capissero un attimo il senso della parola libertà, dal vaticano si terrebbbero alla larga...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Informati fenomeno......però senza fartela adosso...tanto tu giri con la treccani....ripeto:Ora mi ti cucino per benino....!!!!


 
Tg2 13:00 • notizia n.5 • 00:28 

*Il reato di Antisemitismo*

*Il Consiglio dei Ministri ha approvato ieri un decreto legge che inasprisce il reato di antisemitismo con pene fino a 4 anni di reclusione.
Una iniziativa che, alla vigilia della Giornata della Memoria, concilia le diverse posizioni nella maggioranza sull'argomento.*

... Ciao Oscuro... tu, _procedi_...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Tg2 13:00 • notizia n.5 • 00:28
> 
> *Il reato di Antisemitismo*
> 
> ...


e lo lasci da solo...ma dagli na mano, cribbio....

sei un buffone ed hai paura che qualcuno non l'abbia ancora capito...


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Tg2 13:00 • notizia n.5 • 00:28
> 
> *Il reato di Antisemitismo*
> 
> ...


*
VALLO A RICORDARE A QUELLI DELLA LEGA ALLORA, STRONZETTO.*


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no...lo dicono le puttanate in bocca ai vari Borghezio, Bossi, e compagnia cantante. Ma se tu non le senti, vivi felice col tuo localismo verde












 no no, ti sbagli mio caro....no no......non sfidare quello che non conosci, informati prima


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *
> VALLO A RICORDARE A QUELLI DELLA LEGA ALLORA, STRONZETTO.*


beh quelli gia' se leccano le ferite delle condanne che con la bandiera se puliscono il culo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *VALLO A RICORDARE A QUELLI DELLA LEGA ALLORA, STRONZETTO.*


... Buona serata, Marì... Buona serata...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzo...e da quando??


 
da mo'.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Buona serata, Marì... Buona serata...


dai rimettiti presto, cosi' ritorni lo sfankulatore pazzo  e tutti saremo felici di farci smerdare da un kazzone pieno d'acqua laureato in storia comparata della stronzaggine dai greci ai giorni nostri...

vai con dios amigos...e che a maronn t'accumpagn ad ogne pass.... na' cadut'


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*posso?*

a maronn t'accumpagn
giesucrist t'aiut
ogni pass na carut


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> a maronn t'accumpagn
> giesucrist t'aiut
> ogni pass na carut


AMMENN!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo. ma non mi sorprende...parecchi i limiti varcati.
> Prima si è cominciato a calpestare il buon senso E si è chiuso un occhio. Poi si è passati agli insulti personali. E si sono chiusi tutti e due gli occhi. Sul resto ho già detto. Ora si calpestano anche i morti.
> Io sto cercando di cambiare discorso, perchè non vedo cos'altro sia rimasto da fare.


 











































iris..fattelo dire, tu ultimamente -non che non lo fossi prima- sei a dir poco brillante.

lo sei in maniera diversa...è solo una mia impressione ma la dovevo esternare, perchè piu' volte l'ho penzato leggendoti.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> post segnalato all'admin.


Sono pareri personali... come il Vesuvio e l'Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale...

Non vedo cosa tu ci trovi di male...

Poi che l'Admin lo cancelli e' un conto... ma io lo riscrivo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Cat*

Per caso ti sei sentita toccata?[

Mi dispiace ... sinceramente...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

(* breve parentesi, poi vi lascio in pace: non ho capito bene la storia del Vesuvio e dell'Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale...
per l'Etna per lo meno, mi auguro che non lo diventi, c'ho un pò di parenti stretti lì sotto, ok, sono un pò stronzi, ma non gli auguro comunque di crepare sotto la lava

















  )


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*LILLLLLLINA*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> (* breve parentesi, poi vi lascio in pace: non ho capito bene la storia del Vesuvio e dell'Etna come strumenti di pulizia sociale...
> * per l'Etna per lo meno,* mi auguro che non lo diventi, c'ho un pò di parenti stretti lì sotto, ok, sono un pò stronzi, ma non gli auguro comunque di crepare sotto la lava
> 
> 
> ...



allora sei una bastardella pure tu??


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> allora sei una bastardella pure tu??


Lillyna ... mi dispiace ... ma Iago c'ha ragione e lo DEVO QUOTARE.



PS io sono napoletana ma attualmente vivo moooooooolto vicina all'Etna.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

noto con piacere che qualcuno ha tolto la sua firma


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Lillyna ... mi dispiace ... ma Iago c'ha ragione e lo DEVO QUOTARE.
> 
> 
> 
> PS io sono napoletana ma attualmente vivo moooooooolto vicina all'Etna.


Marì, Adelfo ha lasciato i suoi saluti per te....




































(vado a strafogare  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  )


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Marì, Adelfo ha lasciato i suoi saluti per te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A si! ... pero' tu non gli hai detto/spiegato perche' ha ragione sempre lui ...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> noto con piacere che qualcuno ha tolto la sua firma


Se vuoi ti rimetto il tacco...no problem 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora segnala


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

che paura che hai


----------



## Iago (17 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> A si! ... pero' tu non gli hai detto/spiegato perche' ha ragione sempre lui ...



e ma non dobbiamo insegnare tutto tutto!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> e ma non dobbiamo insegnare tutto tutto!


C'hai ragione ... lasciamo la spontaneita'.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2008)

Ma non era mica rivolto a Cat... era una post generale...infatti non ho quotato nessuno


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lillyna ... mi dispiace ... ma Iago c'ha ragione e lo DEVO QUOTARE.
> 
> 
> 
> PS io sono napoletana ma attualmente vivo moooooooolto vicina all'Etna.


propongo uno scambio....vesuvio ed etna dirottati su stromboli...so' quattro gatti....



























ue' c'e' nessuno di li' o con qualche ramo dell' albero ginecologgggico?

ed 1, e 2 e 3....aggiudicato....a chi tocca tocca!

D'ACCORDOOOO???


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> allora sei una bastardella pure tu??


eh sì...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lillyna ... mi dispiace ... ma Iago c'ha ragione e lo DEVO QUOTARE.
> 
> 
> 
> PS io sono napoletana ma attualmente vivo moooooooolto vicina all'Etna.


Io ho i parenti mezzo napoletani mezzo siculi. un pò ti capisco, dai.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> eh sì...


brava, me piaci....anch'io comunque sto studiando...a fine mese c'ho l'esame...so' fiducioso, ma e' l'ottimismo di chi si applica, mica ad capocchiam!


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> propongo uno scambio....vesuvio ed etna dirottato su stromboli...so' quattro gatti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sei pronto eh?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma de che' di una pazza socialmente fallita che non riesce a costruirsi un'identita' decente manco in un cazzo di forum... ??


 






*Quotiamolo va che almeno qualcuno ha da faticà a cancellare!!!*


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu non hai idea, invece, di quanto contino... son voti buoni, eh...
> vuoi che casini e quell'altro ipocrita di Formigoni non se ne servano...
> è che è gente che ama essere strumentalizzata e se glielo dici fanno pure gli indignati..
> e poi vanno ad urlare LIBERTA' fuori dal vaticano.
> se capissero un attimo il senso della parola libertà, dal vaticano si terrebbbero alla larga...


A livello di voto contano Anna, lo so! ...a livello di cervello e libertà di pensiero...beh, ne ho conosciuto qualcuno, e davvero non contano


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no no, ti sbagli mio caro....no no......non sfidare quello che non conosci, informati prima


Su cosa? sul celodurismo, sull'uso dei maiali in funzione anti-islamica, sul pulirsi il culo con la bandiera, sulla disinfestazione dei treni usati dalle nigeriane, sui vaneggiamenti celtici, sull'evasione fiscale, ....vabbè basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Oppure raccontami tu, magari sorvolando su queste _goliardate   

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> Bruja... il fatto è, e fa male dirlo dopo averlo constatato, che in Italia non esiste più un uomo di stato degno di questo nome.
> non è un caso se la lega ha attecchito dopo la tragicomica risoluzione di mani pulite...
> sparito Craxi -ultimo uomo di stato, a cui sono state addossate colpe che, alla luce degli odierni fatti, fanno quasi sorridere-... si sono aperti i serragli...ed è comparsa quella cosa che è la lega...
> ecco perché dico e non mi stufo di dire che in Italia mancano gli uomini di stato.


 
Innegabile quello che dici.... su Craxi poi sfondi una porta aperta da sempre... oggi farebbero tutte spallucce per quello che per lui è stato un revisionismo col mirino. Oggi ci sciroppiamo quello che abbiamo sopportato e che ci è stato bene.... se abbiamo il "latte versato" è perchè nessuno ha badato a che non uscisse.....
In Italia manca anche il senso dello stato, perchè è quello che crea uomini di stato.
Siamo ancora il paese dei taralli....
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Innegabile quello che dici.... su Craxi poi sfondi una porta aperta da sempre... oggi farebbero tutte spallucce per quello che per lui è stato un revisionismo col mirino. Oggi ci sciroppiamo quello che abbiamo sopportato e che ci è stato bene.... se abbiamo il "latte versato" è perchè nessuno ha badato a che non uscisse.....
> In Italia manca anche il senso dello stato, perchè è quello che crea uomini di stato.
> Siamo ancora il paese dei *taralli....*
> Bruja


Bruja cosa hai nominato  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Buongiorno Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja cosa hai nominato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Che dici? Sono passibile di querela???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che dici? Sono passibile di querela????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di crudelta mentale si


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Di crudelta mentale si


Oh beh.... per quella non mi preoccupo.... ho visto che è merce difussissima e comunque accettata....c'è sempre qualche pirla che la prende per confusione e mancanza di idee chiare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oh beh.... per quella non mi preoccupo.... ho visto che è merce difussissima e comunque accettata....c'è sempre qualche pirla che la prende per confusione e mancanza di idee chiare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero anche questo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Quotiamolo va che almeno qualcuno ha da faticà a cancellare!!!*


Tu sei un veggente...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu sei un veggente...


TZE'! son dilettanti... basta così poco per metterli all'angolo e dimostrarne la parzialita'!!!


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> TZE'! son dilettanti... basta così poco per metterli all'angolo e dimostrarne la parzialita'!!!


 
Mi fai impressione con la faccia da Filini....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  E' l'ultimo uuomo che vedrei come "fedifrago"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi fai impressione con la faccia da Filini....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
feddi.ma la canottiera di FIlini è la stessa che indossi quando stiri i panni??


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Canotta? Mica son leghista!*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> feddi.ma la canottiera di FIlini è la stessa che indossi quando stiri i panni??


Perchè, ti risulta che io indossi la canotta...o altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...mentre stiro?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè, ti risulta che io indossi la canotta...o altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Forse ho ricordi un po' annebbiati di una fotografia

vuoi dire che eri a petto nudo??


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Forse ho ricordi un po' annebbiati di una fotografia
> 
> vuoi dire che eri a petto nudo??


Ehi ehi calma calma!!!!!
Fedi, TI SEI FATTO VEDERE A PETTO NUDO!!!!!??????????????????

















Ed io dov'ero?????????????????


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi ehi calma calma!!!!!
> Fedi, TI SEI FATTO VEDERE A PETTO NUDO!!!!!??????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yess.....anche in mutande...se non ricordo male


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Yess.....anche in mutande...se non ricordo male


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Forse ho ricordi un po' annebbiati di una fotografia
> 
> vuoi dire che eri a petto nudo??


Naaaa...avevo la cravatta!!




















giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi ehi calma calma!!!!!
> Fedi, TI SEI FATTO VEDERE A PETTO NUDO!!!!!??????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


*E' stata una nottata di follia l'estate scorsa!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Yess.....anche in mutande...se non ricordo male


 




*ricordi male....indossavo solo...l'asse da stiro (oltre alla cravatta)!!!*


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa...avevo la cravatta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Mi son persa lo show.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi son persa lo show.....


Invece io posso dire: c'ero anch'io!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece io posso dire: c'ero anch'io!


Fedi, allora lo devi riproporre.... per me!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Ecco*

Lo sapevo che dietro alla faccia di Filini si nascondeva il prototipo dell'uomo nudo con l'impermeabile.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma dite che sia di quelli che si nascondono negli androni delle scale e "fulmina" le casalinghe che tornano dalla spesa con la sua immagine "implume""????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che dietro alla faccia di Filini si nascondeva il prototipo dell'uomo nudo con l'impermeabile.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio....
Non ci posso pensare...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, allora lo devi riproporre.... per me!!!!!


Guarda...only for your eyes... e per poco eh!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece io posso dire: c'ero anch'io!


 
Infatti...e mi ricordavo le tue foto.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 per questo smentivo quando dicevi che eri come la pina al naturale!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda...only for your eyes... e per poco eh!!!


Ehi Fedi, davvero, sto ridendo un sacco da sola davanti al monitor!!!!!



















Che uomo splendido!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che dietro alla faccia di Filini si nascondeva il prototipo dell'uomo nudo con l'impermeabile.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ettepareva che non arrivava la castigamatti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















*CROTALA!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## MariLea (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda...only for your eyes... e per poco eh!!!


ti ci stirerei proprio su quell'asse....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti...e *mi ricordavo le tue foto*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chiarisci quel "al naturale"


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece io posso dire: c'ero anch'io!


e ti pare una cosa positiva?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiarisci quel "al naturale"


SIOCCA!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Senza avatar...x di + della pina!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma con la tua foto...e poi eri tu che lo dicevi!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ti ci stirerei proprio su quell'asse....


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda...only for your eyes... e per poco eh!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> e ti pare una cosa positiva?


@lex...nn sai cosa ti sei perso quella sera (a parte la mia foto, ovviamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  !!


----------



## MariLea (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> @lex...nn sai cosa ti sei perso quella sera (a parte la mia foto, ovviamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lo so nemmeno io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non c'ero...
conosco solo persa... so che è una bella donna


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> @lex...nn sai cosa ti sei perso quella sera (a parte la mia foto, ovviamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ovviamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















comunque postami il link del thread che lo leggo volentieri....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non lo so nemmeno io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


confermo!

e poi lui....lo stiratore de no artri...ignudo...coperto solo dall'asse da stiro

siamo cadute ai suoi piedi


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> non pseudorazziste....
> 
> 
> razziste proprio
> ...



Questo nel caso tu te lo sia scordato..

Ora frigna...


----------

